# Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze



## Bootsmann HH (20. September 2004)

Hallo Angelfreunde,

ansonsten "treibe" ich mich nur im Forum für "Meeresangeln" rum. Habe aber einem Freund (dem leider schon schlecht wird, wenn er ein Boot aus der Ferne sieht) versprochen, auf Forellen in Dänemark zu angeln.

Ich kenne mich auf diesem Gebiet überhaupt nicht aus - könnt Ihr mir helfen?!

Wir suchen einen P&T See in der Nähe der Dänischen Grenze mit schönen Fischen und netter Umgebung.

Wir wollen nicht über Nacht bleiben und lediglich einen schönen Angeltag mit dem einen oder anderen Fisch verleben.

Antworten wären super...

Danke im Voraus und Grüße aus Hamburg

bootsmann HH


----------



## DerHäcksler (20. September 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Bootsmann HH,

ich hoffe dieser Link hilft Dir ein bissi.

http://www.dansee.dk/default.asp?act=forside&sprog=ger


Grüße aus dem schönen Hessenland

Thorsten


----------



## langelandsklaus (22. September 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Peer,

kann mich meinem Vorposter nur anschließen - mit dem Link bekommst Du alle nötigen Info´s. #6


----------



## Bootsmann HH (22. September 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Ja Moin - Danke an Euch Beide!

Habe den link an meinen Kollegen weitergeleitet und der sucht einen schönen See aus. Bin ja mehr der Fahrer und muss immer bei ihm keschern...

@Klaus: Hast Du schon einen Termin, wann Du bei der hanse04 kommen möchtest?

In der Woche ist bei mir etwas schlecht. Im Oktober werde ich auch noch in die USA müsse - bleibe aber nur eine Woche. Wäre toll, wenn wir ein Treffen vereinbaren können.

Grüße & schönen Abend

bootsmann - HH


----------



## testing (22. September 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Bootsmann,


wann gehts denn los?
Ich will im Oktober auch noch mal für eine Tag hoch und dachte an den Teich Nr. 65 (Rödekro Fiskepark).

Wäre klasse, wenn du mal postest wo ihr gewesen seit und wie es war.

Gruß
Testing


----------



## langelandsklaus (22. September 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Peer, Du hast Post ! :q


----------



## Bootsmann HH (23. September 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



			
				testing schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Bootsmann,
> 
> 
> wann gehts denn los?
> ...



Moin!

Röderkro ist aber bei mir der See Nr. 62. Da wollen wir wohl auch hin. Nr.65 ist der See, wo die ganzen Dänischen-Mädels mit Fischen abgebildet sind - eventuell hattest Du deswegen die Nummer noch im Kopf ;-)

However, wir fahren am 02.10.2004 und ich werde Dich anschließend gern über diesen Thread informieren - O.K.?

Bis denne - bootsmann HH


----------



## testing (23. September 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Jo, hab mich da in der Nummer vertan.
Die Nr. 66 (Uge) soll auch nicht schlecht sein.

Will drei Tage nach Dir los.
Bin schon auf Deinen Bericht gespannt.

Hummel Hummel

Testing


----------



## Bootsmann HH (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Männer!

So, "Testing" habe ich ja schon über PN informiert, hier nun für alle Interessierten das Resultat. 
Wir sind (3 Leute) schon am Freitag gegen 24:00 h losgefahren. Gegen 02:00 h waren wir denn in Rodekro. Echt tolle Anlage. Taschenlampen raus und Begehung gemacht. Platz am See "2" gefunden. Gegen den Wind in der Nähe vom Hälternetz. 
Wir haben alle mit zwei Ruten gefischt. Eine Grund und eine Spiro.
Grund ging nichts!
Generell wurde wohl nicht so gut gefangen. Mein Kollege machte den Anfang mit einer schönen 1,8 kg Forelle.
Es ging nur etwas auf Bewegung. Twister, Fliege oder Teig so nah wie möglich an die Hälteranlage - da klappt es.(manchmal)
Ich habe geschleppt wie ein Großer. Den ganzen Tag! Ich möchte mal behaupten, dass ich die Entfernung von Hamburg zum See und zurück locker ausgeworfen und wieder eingeholt habe. Muskelkater ohne Ende!
However, ich durfte mit 4 schönen Fischen nach Huase fahren. Eine hatte knapp über 3 kg. Das war schon ein Brummer.
Kollege blieb bei einer und der andere Kollege mußte als Schneider nach Hause. Es war aber ein schöner Tag und wir alle wollen mal wieder los nach Rodekro.
O.K.- EUR 30,- / Person mit zwei Ruten (12 Std.) ist auch nicht gerade wenig. Die Anlage ist aber top und es lohnt sich.
Ich wünsche Allen ebenfalls viel Spass und bin gespannt auf Eure Berichte aus Rodekro.

Bis denne - bootsmann HH


----------



## testing (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Danke für Deinen Bericht bootsmann HH!

Wir wollen morgen früh für einen Tag hoch.
Entweder einen Teich in Rödekro (Mjols oder einen von den Anderen), oder nach Uge.

Das werden wir woh spontan auf der Autobahn entscheiden.
Vielleicht kommt ja noch ein gaaaaaaanz heißer Tipp rein... #a


Bis dennen,
Testing


----------



## Matzinger (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Bootsmann.

Ist doch nicht soooo schlecht Deine Ausbeute.
Am Mittwoch waren 3 Kumpels von mir oben, 24 Stunden ebenfalls am Teich 2 an der Hälteranlage.
Gefangen haben Sie 29 Stück, die größte "nur" 2 kg. Alle wurden ausschließlich an der Hälteranlage auf Wurm gefangen. Schleppen ging nichts.

Ich werde wohl am Samstag nach Fole/Gram fahren, da in Rödekro Preisangeln ist und ich auf so etwas keine Lust habe und auch mit meinem Kumpel zusammenangeln möchte.
Mal schauen was so geht.

Den Teich in Fole (guckst Du unter www.dansee.dk) kann ich nur empfehlen. Habe dort meine bisher größte Refo von 9,3 kg gefangen.
Aber auch hier: Hälteranlage, Hälteranlage und...Hälteranlage.

Warst Du (oder jemand anderes) schon Arrild ? Uge habe ich mir mal angeschaut, vin dem Teich halte ich nichts.


----------



## Matzinger (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Ach ja: Warst Du schon mal in Frueskov/Krusa (Teich 68) ? Der liegt ja noch günstiger. Habe bisher aber keine Infos bekommen können.


----------



## Bootsmann HH (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Matzinger,

kommst Du auch aus HH? Habe mir den See "Fole" mal bei "dansee.dk" angesehen. Sieht auch gut aus! Kann man da, wie in Rodekro, mit dem Wagen direkt ans Wasser?
Arrild war ich noch nicht.
Mal sehen, was testing so berichtet, wenn die aus Rodekro zurück kommen. Eventuell bist Du ja so nett und schreibst auch über Deinen kommenden Samstag einen kleinen Bericht, wenn Du in Fole gewesen bist.
Der See interessiert mich auch.

Bis später - bootsmann HH


----------



## Matzinger (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Wohne etwas östlich von Hamburg in der Nähe von Trittau.
Werde selbstverständlich einen Bericht reinstellen.

Mit der Beißerei sollte es ja mal so langsam losgehen. Kalt genug ist es ja.
Wie tief hast Du geschleppt ?

Meine Kumpels haben 50 cm unter der Oberfläche gefangen. Laufblei 15 g. (um an die Hälteranlage zu kommen), Wurm auftreibend.


----------



## Bootsmann HH (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Habe 20 gr. schwimmenden Sbiro genommen, um auf Weite zu kommen. ca. 2,5 m Vorfach (0,20 mm). Ein kleines Kneifblei ca. 15 cm vor dem Twister oder der Fliege. Kurz absacken und unregelmäßig eingeholt. Mit halbsinkenden Sbiros hat nichts gebissen. Die stehen echt an der Hälteranlage recht weit oben.
Die springen auch wie die Verückten. 
Jetzt kein Scheiß: Habe ein paar Würfe mit Bienenmade gemacht, weil der Nachbar zwei auf Bienenmade bekommen hat. Habe ausgeworfen, direkt an die Kante der Hälteranlage und - Biss! Die Montage war gerade mal 2 Sek. im Wasser. Das war Glück, aber es geht. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass auch ein Versuch mit Wasserkugel, 2 m Vorfach und schwimmenden Teig ohne Blei funktioniert. Einfach den Teig auf der Oberfläche an der Hälteranlage vorbei treiben lassen.
Ich auf Deinen Bericht gespannt.

Grüße - bootsmann HH


----------



## Matzinger (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Tja, Hunde die springen, beißen eben nicht so gut. Da wird man verrückt (weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung).
Bienenmade/Made ist in Fole leider verboten. In Rodekro habe ich aber auch schon gut auf Bienenmade gefangen. L-förmig angeködert und schleppen...!

Wie gesagt: Meine Kumpels haben 50 cm unter der Oberfläche gefangen. Ohne Ende Anfasser beim schleppen, aber sofort wieder losgelassen. So schnell kannst Du gar nicht beim Schnur geben reagieren. Wird Zeit, daß es kälter wird. Dann geht´s auch wieder besser mit dem Schleppen.

Bald geht auch wieder die Zeit los, wo Du nicht nur an der Hälteranlage fängst. Von November-Mai angel ich max. 2 m vom Ufer aus. Laufblei, Teig 50 cm auftreibend. Langt.

Die Süddeutschen müssen doch neidisch sein, wenn Sie hier unsere Berichte lesen... :q 
Stunde 15 und man ist am Teich. Ein Traum.


----------



## Kescherdriller (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin zusammen! Bin einer von Matzes 3 Kumpels,die von Donnerstag-Freitag 10h in Rodkroe waren! Da gehts echt nur an der Hälteranlage,direkt am Netz bis max. 1m entfernt! Etwas überwerfen und dann langsam ranschleppen und mit der Strömung/Wind bis ans Netz rantreiben lassen! Habe mit 20g Sbiro floating,2m Vorfach unbebleit und 4-5 Mades gefischt! Dann knallts!Oder auch nicht!Grins! Packt ordentlich Sbiros oder Bomben ein oder Knatze um neu zu kaufen und Kurt zu berreichern;hängen einige in der Hälterung! Viel Erfolg und always tight lines! Gruß vom Kescherdriller


----------



## Pfiffi4773 (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin zusammen.
Ich war die letzten Jahre ein paar mal in Arrild bei Ove.
Haben dort eigentlich immer Recht gut gefangen, keine Hälteranlage wie in Fole oder Rodekro, daher immer schön gegen den Wind.
Flussstrecke für Fliegenfischer ist auch vorhanden.
Mit Fole habe ich auch bisher nur sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Mit dem Auto kannst du dort nur bedingt ranfahren ( Von einer Seite aus), und dann musst du auch noch etwas laufen.).
War mal einer in Ribe in letzter Zeit?
Wir machen meisst eine Rundtour: Ribe, Fole & Arrild.


----------



## Bootsmann HH (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Kescherdriller,
moin Pfiffi4773, (bist wohl auch ein "Krebs" - Bj. 73 - oder)

werde mir - wenn meine Frau mich läßt - wohl mal Fole austesten! Muss jetzt los.

Bis später - bootsmann HH


----------



## Matzinger (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@ testing: Wo ist der Bericht ? Wir warten...!
@ Kescherdriller: Los Junge, Urlaub nehmen :q


----------



## Kescherdriller (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

In Rodekroe an der AB sollen auch 2Seen sein,jedoch erst seit ca. einem Jahr in betrieb und deshalb noch nicht im Dänischen "Angelbuch"! Schon mal jemand dort gefischt???


----------



## Pfiffi4773 (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Bootsmann

Krebs Jahrgang 73 ist korrekt!


----------



## Bootsmann HH (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Pfiffi4773,

da haben wir etwas gemeinsam! Bin nur büschen später dran. 

Was ist mit "testing"? Habe die so einen Muskelkater, dass er nicht mehr tippen kann? Bin leider technisch nicht in der Lage hier Fotos reinzusetzen, sonst hätte ich das schon lange gemacht.

@testing: Wie war es denn?

Grüße - bootsmann HH


----------



## testing (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin, 


hier nun der (leicht verspätete) Bericht.

Wir sind Dienstagmorgen früh los |schlaf: und waren gegen 06:30 am Teich. 
Vorher noch kurz nach Padburg und lecker dänische Brötchen kaufen...

Sind aber nicht nach Rödekro, sondern nach Uge gefahren. 
Nr. 66 unter http://www.dansee.dk/

Der Teich ist etwas näher, hat mehr Sterne, wir kannten ihn noch nicht und dort ist wohl in letzter Zeit auch ordentlich was gefangen worden...#a 

Bei guten Wetter in HH los, bei Sauwetter dort angekommen.|splat: 
Wie ich es liebe: es regnet, es ist dunkel, es ist kalt, ich bin müde und keiner kannte die Anlage |motz:

Als wir einen Teich gesehen hatten und sicher waren, dass es sich nicht um den Kinderteich handelte, haben wir uns ein nettes Plätzchen gesucht und die Angeln ausgeworfen.#: 

Insgesamt gibt es in Uge zwei Teiche und einen Kinderteich.

Wir befanden uns an dem hinteren Teich, der wie wir später mitbekamen, nur mit Regenbogenforellen bis ca. 1,1kg besetzt ist.

Waren zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch die einzigen Angler an dem Teich.

Bis mittags hatten wir zu viert mit je zwei Ruten sieben leckerlies.

Damit waren wir schon fast Helden.....

Habe nicht mitbekommen, das andere Angler an diesem Teich überhaupt etwas gefangen haben.

Gegen Abend kam dann noch eine größere Regenbogenforelle dazu und „Muffel“ hat noch einen kleinen Hecht geblinkert.#r 
Der Hecht war für uns alle ein große Überraschung, da wir bisher immer nur Regenbogner landen konnten.

Bin dann noch für eine Stunde an den vorderen Teich gegangen.
In dem sind die Forellen um einiges größer und es sind nicht nur Forellen drinnen.
Hier waren viele Fische zu sehen aber auch keiner zu fangen L



Die Anlage macht einen sehr gepflegten Eindruck.#6 
Es ist ein Campingplatz angeschlossen und man kann sich auch kleinere Hütten mieten.


War mit Sicherheit nicht das letzte mal dort.


@ Bootsmann HH: Muskelkater habe ich wirklich. Hab im Leben noch die so oft geschleppt. Endlich eine neue feine Rute, mit der sogar mir als Grund- und Posenfischer das Werfen spaß macht.

Gruß
Testing


----------



## Kescherdriller (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin testing!
Das hört sich ja ganz nett an,bis auf das es so geschifft hat! Habt ihr auch mit Pose/Grund gefischt/gefangen oder nur auf Schlepp(mit Sbiro,Twister,Teig,etc;Vorfachlänge)?

War schon mal jemand in Frueskov(No68) fischen;wie war`s??   

Gruß Kescherdriller


----------



## Pfiffi4773 (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hi testing!

Hört sich ja nicht soooooo schlecht an!

@ kescherdriller
Dort war ich noch nie. Würd mich auch mal interessieren.
In Roust (Nr. 52) waren wir vor jahren mal, schön gelegen, in einer Senke.
In Uge habe ich nur mal vorbeigeschaut.


----------



## wendtonator (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



			
				Matzinger schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja: Warst Du schon mal in Frueskov/Krusa (Teich 68) ? Der liegt ja noch günstiger. Habe bisher aber keine Infos bekommen können.


@Matzinger

waren im Januar, zu 2, in Krusa zum Angeln. Haben in 5 Stunden 5 Forellen gefangen, wobei die größte ca. 3Kg schwer war (Besatz bis 12Kg!!). Zu dem Zeitpunkt ein sehr gepflegter Teich mit Regen-, Bach- u. Goldforellen, Saiblinge und Lachs besetzt ist. Die meisten Forellen haben wir mit einem sinkenden Spiro und 2m dahinter geschalteten schwarzem Streamer gefangen. Ich war schon oft in DK am Nuttenteich angeln, abder das war bisher der Beste. Ich komme auch aus Hamburg und da der See praktisch gleich hinter Flensburg liegt ist man in ca. 1,5 Std. da.

Gruß Wendtonator   #h


----------



## Bootsmann HH (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@testing

Das mit dem Wetter ist schon "schei...." - kann man nichts machen. Bin zwar kein "Sonnenangler", aber wenn einem stundenlang das Wasser in den Nacken läuft - es gibt schöneres...

War schon ganz neidisch, dass Ihr angeln konntet und ich hier sitzen muss. Habe gestern bis 21:00 h durchgezogen. Wenn ich heute noch "reinhaue" und morgen auch - dann kann ich eventuell am We los - huuuuurrrraaaa!!!

Mal sehen, was ich machen möchte. Hätte auch wieder lust auf die Ostsee.

However - wenn ich noch an einen See fahre, schreibe ich einen kleinen Bericht!

Grüße - bootsmann HH


----------



## testing (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



			
				Kescherdriller schrieb:
			
		

> Moin testing!
> Das hört sich ja ganz nett an,bis auf das es so geschifft hat! Habt ihr auch mit Pose/Grund gefischt/gefangen oder nur auf Schlepp(mit Sbiro,Twister,Teig,etc;Vorfachlänge)?
> 
> War schon mal jemand in Frueskov(No68) fischen;wie war`s??
> ...


 

@ Kescherdriller:

Wir haben zwei mit Pose gefangen, drei auf Grund und drei beim Blinkern.

Grund: Teig mit ca. Vorfach 60 + 120cm
Pose: treinbende Montage kurz unter der Oberfläche


testing


----------



## Matzinger (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Kaum bin ich mal einen Tag nicht im Board, ist hier der Teufel los !!!!

@wendtonator: Das hört sich doch großartig an. Ich hoffe, daß der Teich nicht zu überlaufen ist ?

@kescherdriller: Dann ist es ja wohl klar, wo wir am 20.10. hinfahren, oder ? Und wenn wir nichts fangen, reißen wir Wendtonator den Kopp ab  

@testing: Na ja. Zwar habt Ihr nicht schlecht gefangen, aber die ganz großen Viecher waren ja nicht dabei. Und das macht ja erst den Reit in DK aus

@alle: Morgen 3.00 Uhr geht es los nach Fole, Bericht folgt.
16.07. ist Rödekro dran und am 20.07. siehe oben. Neidisch ????


----------



## testing (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



			
				Matzinger schrieb:
			
		

> Kaum bin ich mal einen Tag nicht im Board, ist hier der Teufel los !!!!
> ...
> @testing: Na ja. Zwar habt Ihr nicht schlecht gefangen, aber die ganz großen Viecher waren ja nicht dabei. Und das macht ja erst den Reit in DK aus...


Ja, es ist schon schön, die großen zu drillen.
Ich bin aber nicht wirklich traurig, das ich nur die "kleineren" gafangen habe.
Zum verwerten ist mir so eine Portionsforelle schon lieber.

Neidisch bin ich auf alle Fälle.
Sogar so neidisch, dass ich nacherher vielleicht nochmal für 2-3 Stunden hochfahre.
Meine Tochter würde gerne mal das Angeln ausprobieren 

testing


----------



## Matzinger (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Ist doch schon weltklasse in HH zu wohnen...! In 35 Minuten ist man am Teich  
Dann fahr´doch mal nach Krusa zum testen und berichte mal.


----------



## testing (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

In 35 Minuten???

So schnell fährt mein alter nicht....

Will wohl wieder nach Uge, dort ist ein Kinderteich und ich hoffe, sie hat da beim ersten Mla gleich Erfolg...
1,5 Stunden fahrt rechnen ich da schon ein...


----------



## Bootsmann HH (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Matzinger:

Was fährst Du den für ne Karre? Ich dachte meine 180PS bringen mich schon recht schnell von "A" nach "B" - aber 35 Minuten nach DK...

Ich wollte ja so gerne am WE an einen See in DK (Fole oder Rodekro) - habe ganz vergessen, dass ein Kollege seinen Junggesellenabschied feiert.
Wir fahren also Samstag nach Rostock / Warnemünde - da ist Dorschfest und er muss als Finkenwerderfischer verkleidet Fische verkaufen und Hamburger Seemannslieder singen. Wir kommen also erst am So. wieder.

Wird nichts min angeln! Hat einer kommende Woche Lust? Hätte (weil ich soooo fleißig war) die Möglichkeit in der Woche einen Tag hochzudüsen.

Fahren würde ich und Sprit nehme ich auf meine Kappe - also, interesse?

Bis später - bootsmannHH


----------



## testing (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Sorry, nächste Woche muss ich wieder arbeiten.

testing


----------



## Pfiffi4773 (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Bootsmann 

Würde nur zu gerne mitkommen, aber mal eben von Paderborn nach HH....

Ich hoffe, daß mein Kollege noch Urlaub bekommt, dan fahren wir Im November nochmal ein paar Tage mit dem WOMO hoch!


----------



## Bootsmann HH (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hi "Pfiffi4773",

ist ein büschen weit - da hast Du recht! Vielleicht ein nächstes Mal. Bin mir auch nicht 100%tig sicher, ob es bei mir klappt. 
Egal - wenn ich fahre, kommt hier ein Bericht rein. Mit den Bildern ist das so' ne Sache... Leider funktioniert das bei mir nicht.

So, ich lasse von mir hören - bis denne

bootsmann HH


----------



## Matzinger (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@testing: War ´n Witz mit den 35 Minuten. Aber so 1 h 15 min. geht schon (natürlich nur in der Nacht wenn die Bahn frei ist). Komme aus dem Osten Hamburgs.

@Bootsmann
Kescherdriller und ich fahren am 20.10. hoch. Kannst Dich gerne einklinken, oder Kescherdriller ?
Treffen können wir uns dann ja in NMS an der BAB.


----------



## Bootsmann HH (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Matzinger,
@Kescherdriller,

Jo, dat wäre ne feine Sache. Würde aber mit meinen Wagen fahren - weil ich nie genau weiß, was anliegen könnte und eventuell schnell wieder nach HH müßte.

Welchen See wollt Ihr denn am 20.10.0 austesten? Steht schon einer fest? Falls wir zu dritt auftauchen sollten, wäre es besser den Anlagenbetreiber vorher zu informieren.
Der kann denn endlich seine 12 kg Fische aus der Hälterung befreien ;-)))

Also, ich freue mich...

Bis bald - bootsmann HH


----------



## Matzinger (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Ich würde mir ganz gerne mal Frueskov anschauen...!
Fole und Rödekro kennt man ja so langsam in und auswendig.


----------



## Matzinger (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@alle: Am 13.10.2004 werden in Rödekro wieder 400 kg Lachse ausgesetzt...!
Wat ´n Glück, das ich am 16.10. da bin.

Sollte jemand von Euch auch da sein: Fahre einen 5er BMW mit OD Kennzeichen. Können ja dann mal einen Plausch halten

@bootsmann: Kannst Dich ja mal mit kescherdriller austauschen wo wir gemeinsam hinfahren.

Ansonsten melde ich mich erstmal für 2 Wochen ab. URLAUB !


----------



## Bootsmann HH (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Matzinger:

Dann einen schönen Urlaub!!! 

@alle: 

Werden alle Seen mit den Lachsen besetzt? Hätte Lust am 14.10.04 nach Rödekro zu fahren. Will einer aus HH mit?
Habe noch nie einen Lachs gefangen - was fressen den die "Öster" am liebsten? Das wäre was, wenn ich mit einem Lachs nach Hause komme - ganz groß..

Grüße - bootsmann HH


----------



## Kescherdriller (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Bootsmann

Wird bestimmt Lustig am 20ten.Dann werden wir den Dänen mal den Teich leer fischen;hoffentlich is genug drin!Grins! an welchen Teich hast Du denn Lust?? 

Wenn Du am 14ten fährst,Abends umgehend einen Bericht schreiben!!

Bis dann,Gruß Kescherdriller


----------



## Matzinger (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

So Männer. Es folgt mein Bericht vom gestrigen Ausflug nach Fole.

3 Uhr los, 5 Uhr am Teich angekommen. Keine Menschenseele da. Also schnell bezahlt (€ 30,- für 8 Stunden !!!!) und an die vermeintlich beste Stelle (an der Hälteranlage) gestellt.
Nach 2 Minuten hatte ich den ersten Biss auf grünen Teig, ca. 2 m auftreibend. 5 Minuten später hatte mein Kumpel ebenfalls einen Biss auf Teig, aber...leider hatte er den Freilauf nicht an und die Rute flog mitsamt einem Rutenhalter in den Bach. @Kescherdriller: Ähnliche Aktion wie mit Christoph nur mit dem Nachteil, daß er mit Laufblei und nicht mit Knicklichtpose geangelt hat. Dunkel wie ´n Bärenarsch, Rute im Tümpel, was tun ? Blinkerrute montiert und nach 10 Würfen mit einem Blinker hat er auf einmal etwas Schnur am Drilling. Forelle war nicht mehr dran, aber wenigstens hatte er seine Rute wieder.
Toller Anfang. 2 Bisse innerhalb von 10 Minuten, das kann ja nur ein guter Tag werden.
Langsam wurde es heller, nur: wo ist die Hälteranlage ? Und als wir endlich bis zur Mitte des Sees schauen können war uns klar, daß die Hälteranlage nicht mehr da ist. Aber egal, 2 Bisse hatten wir ja auch ohne Hälteranlage bekommen.
Es wurde 8 Uhr, 9, 10, 11. Wir haben tief, flach und im Mittelwasser geschleppt, mit Teig und Twister in allen Größen und Farben, mit Streamer, Wobbler und Spinner. Nichts ging.
Gegenüber von uns (direkt an einer Rampe) wurde von 3 Leuten von ca. 10 Uhr-10.30 Uhr recht gut gefangen, da sich bei denen direkt vor den Füßen ein Schwarm gebildet hat, der sich aber keinen Meter nach links oder rechts bewegt hat. Alle anderen am Teich machten eine Nase !
Um 11.45 Uhr kam endlich der Besitzer und hat 25 kg gesetzt (bei ca. 30 Angeln und ungefähr € 600,- Umsatz). Und schon wurde in der nächsten Stunde wieder nur an der Rampe gefangen.
Kurz bevor wir einpacken wollten, kam der Schwarm für ca. 15 Minuten endlich auch mal bei uns vorbei und schon konnte mein Kumpel 2 Stück verhaften und ich noch mal eine. Und wie immer wenn irgendwo gefangen wird, flogen die Wasserkugeln, Sbirus, etc. von allen anderen natürlich mitten in den Schwarm rein. So war der Spuk natürlich wieder schnell vorbei.
Ich habe mich noch mit einigen Anglern unterhalten die in den letzten Wochen einige Male in Fole waren. Es wird definitiv nur gut gefangen wenn man den Schwarm zu packen hat. Alle anderen Fische sind mit absoluter Schwerstarbeit zu erkämpfen.
Fazit ist also: Wenn man sich zwischen den anderen Anglern reindrängelt die den Schwarm beangeln, kann man natürlich gut fangen. Da ich aber nicht so drauf bin, sieht Fole mich nicht so schnell wieder. 

Auf dem Rückweg sind wir nochmal nach Rödekro gefahren um uns von den Fängen beim Pokalangeln im Teich 1 zu überzeugen. Wie gedacht, waren ca. 100 Angler am Teich und jeder hatte ungefähr 3 m Platz zum angeln. Na ja, wer es mag. In der Viertelstunde wo wir zugeschaut haben wurde keine Forelle gefangen. Natürlich waren wieder viele Fische zu sehen, selbstverständlich nur an der Hälteranlage. Die ist aber soweit weg, daß man Brandungsgeschirr mit 100 g Blei benötigt...!
An Teich 2 wurde bis ca. 15 Uhr ebenfalls nichts gefangen. Dann ging es los und der Angler mit dem ich mich unterhalten habe hat innerhalb von einer Stunde 5 Stück direkt an der Hälteranlage auf Schlepp gefangen. Durchschnitt so 1 kg, keine Große.
An der Hälteranlage hing wieder der Halbjahresbedarf an Sbirus und Wasserkugeln von Angelsport Moritz. Da kann Kurt ja wieder in seiner Hütte richtig Umsatz mit den Fundstücken machen...!

@bootsmann: Wie gesagt, Du kannst Dich bei Kescherdriller und mir gerne einklinken und die Lachse (Binnenlachse) werden mit den selben Montagen wie beim Forellenangeln gefangen.
@kescherdriller: Ich werde Dich am Mittwoch vernichtend schlagen. Frueskov oder Rödekro ?
@alle: Bin am Samstag in Rödekro und wer Lust hat, ist auf ´nen Kaffee eingeladen.


----------



## testing (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin!

War Samstag auch noch mal kurz ín Uge.
Meine Tochter (6 Jahre) wollte mal das angeln ausprobiern und meine Frau wollte sich auch mal anschauen, wie das so aussieht.

Also um 9.00h hier los und um 11.00h hat sie nach einer nervigen Fahrt die Angel in den Kinderteich geworfen.
Der Teich ist wirklich lütt und man darf nur auf Pose angeln.
Gefangen hat sie in der 1 Stunde leider nichts, es wurde ihr dann auch langweilig.

Danach bin ich dan noch für zwei Stunden an den großen Teich gegangen.
Hier war meiner Kleinen dann auch nicht mehr soooo langweilig

Zu den Fängen:
Nix, aber auch gar nix! 
Nix auf Grund, nix auf Pose, nix beim schleppen.
Habe gesehen, wie während der Zeit eine Forelle aus dem Teich geholt wurde.

Gegen 14:30 sind wir dann noch nach Aabenra gefahren.
Die Geschäfte hatten (leider  schon geschlossen.
Ist aber eine schöne Hafenstadt mit netter Schoppingmeile.

Mal sehen, vielleicht sind wir ja bald wieder oben:
Meine Tochter und ich beim Würmer baden und meine Frau beim shoppen.......

Ich beneide euch um den 20.  

testing


----------



## Bootsmann HH (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Kescherdriller:

Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht! Hat ja leider nicht mit dem "Risenfisch" funktioniert - aber eventuell beim nächsten mal.

Jetzt haben wir aktuelle Fangberichte aus Uge, Fole und Rodekro! Würde vorschlagen, noch einen Versuch am 20.10.04 in Rodekro zu wagen? - Was denkst Du / Ihr?
Die Anlage ist echt O.K.! Freunde von mir (die nicht mit auf den Junggesellenabschied waren), waren letztens am See 3. Der kleinste See. Haben die Hälteranlage leicht mit 20 gr. Sbiro erreichen können. Fänge (2 Leute) 6 schöne Fische. (leider keine Größen oder Gewichtsangaben).
Alles auf schleppen..(Bienenmade, Wurm, Fliege)
Der See ist gaaannz hinten.
Wollen wir das einmal probieren?

Grüße auch an Matzinger und testing!

Bis bald - bootsmann HH


----------



## Kescherdriller (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin,Moin zusammen!

@Matze

Hat Dein Kumpel mit Christoph zusammen die Fischereiprüfung gemacht??grins
Aber spaß beiseite,zum Glück hat er die Rute wieder! Ist echt mist wenn der Tag mit so nem super Biss anfängt und die Rute bleibt im Bach und schlimmsten Fall keinen Ersatzstock dabei!!


@Bootsmann

So,der 20te rückt immer näher und meine Finger kribbeln als wenn die Gicht wiederkommt! Mit Fole weiß ich nicht so,wenn ich mir so Matzingers Bericht ansehe!? Rödekro ist ja eigentlich nicht schlecht und könnte man ins Auge fassen! Wie wäre es denn mit "Frueskov"? Matzinger und ich waren noch nicht dort und hätten Lust dort mal den Betreiber zu ärgern,oder er am ende uns,was nicht zu hoffen ist!Auf jeden Fall können wir uns neuen Augaben stellen!
Hatte mal im AB gefragt ob jemand an dem Teich gewesen ist,jdoch(noch) keine Meldung bekommen! Vielleicht hört man ja noch was positives! 

Bis dann,
Gruß Kescherdriller


----------



## Kescherdriller (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@testing

Das ist ja schade,daß es bei euch nicht mit de n Fischen geklappt hat;vor allem für Deine Tochter! Darf sie nur an dem Kinderteich fischen oder auch mit Dir an dem großen??

Das Du beim nächsten mal mit Deiner Tochter fischt und Deine Frau zum shoppen geht,würd ich mir noch mal überlegen;könnte ein verdammt TEURER Tag werden,es sei denn Du behälst die Kreditkarte!!!grins

Bis bald,

Gruß Kescherdriller


----------



## Bootsmann HH (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Kescherdriller,

Den See "Frueskov" kenne ich nicht. Auf dansee.dk sieht das Ding recht klein aus - oder? Aber - öfter mal etwas Neues, oder?!
Können wir gern machen, ansonsten würde ich Rodekro vorschlagen. Eventuell bekommen wir ja noch weitere Infos zu Frueskov...
Fische werden sicherlich da sein - die Frage ist nur, ob wir sie an die Leine bekommen!
However, ich freue michauf einen schönen Angeltag. Wenn das Wetter so schön ist, wie jetzt, wird es ein Traum.

Bis bald - bootsmann HH


----------



## Matzinger (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@kescherdriller und bootsmann:

Teich 3 fand ich in Rödekro bisher immer am schönsten, da dort auch ein bißchen Natur ist. Nur besetzt wird dort relativ schlecht...! Na ja. Sollten wir uns für Rödekro entscheiden (und das sollten wir tun wenn wir im Board keine weiteren Infos über Frueskov erhalten), könnt Ihr bestimmen an welchen Teich es geht. Ich bin für Teich Nummer 2.

Werde ja am Samstag schon mal am Teich sein, mal schauen was so geht. Wetter soll zwar besch... sein, aber was soll´s ? Bericht folgt dann am Sonntag im Board und Kescherdriller erhält vorab SMS ohne Ende. Ich hab´es im Urin: Ich werde mindestens 2 Lachse fangen !

@testing: Nimm´Urlaub am 20., dann brauchst Du uns auch nicht beneiden...!


----------



## testing (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@ Kescherdriller:
 Will noch klären, ob meine Kleine auch am "Erwachsenen-See" angeln darf und was es dann kostet.

Am 20. bekomme ich auf keinen Fall frei.
Tagsüber diverse Termine und abends noch ein Meeting. Hurra!!!!!


----------



## Kescherdriller (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Bootsmann

Denke auch wie Matzinger und Du,daß wir nach Rodekro fahren! Von Frueskov kam ja noch nix in diesem Threat!! Leider! Warten wir mal ab,was Matze am Wo-ende so beschickt! Hoffe ne Menge,lade mich und meine Chefin dann am Sonntag bei ihm zum lecker Forellen-/Lachsessen ein!!l "lol"
Aber egal ob wir am See 2oder3 fischen,hauptsache es wird ein schöner Angeltag!!

Und denkt immer dran: Ein schlechter Angeltag ist immer besser als ein guter Arbeitstag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

@Matzinger

Ich wünsche Dir tight lines für Samstag!!!!!
Freu mich schon auf Deine Live-SmS!


Bis bald,

Gruß Kescherdriller


----------



## Bootsmann HH (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Kescherdriller,
Moin Urlauber (Matzinger),

Rödekro ist fein! Habe mir bei ASKARI schon einige Sbiro's bestellt - die hängen ja gern mal (bei starken Seitenwind) im Netz der Hälteranlage...

Hat einer von Euch eine Fliegenpeitsche? Habe letztens wieder Fliegenfischer gesehen und hätte interesse an einem Kurs teilzunehmen. Eventuell kann einer von Euch ja Tipps zu Gerät geben.

Zum Forellenverzehr: Ich räuchere gern selbst. Wir haben einen recht schönen & großen Räucherofen. Wenn einer mal seine Fische räuchern möchte - mache ich gern. Wir kommen ja alle aus HH.

Wenn ich über PN Eure e-mail Adresse bekomme, schicke ich gern mal einige Fotos von meinem letzten Rödekro - Besuch!

Also, bis denne

bootsmann HH


----------



## Matzinger (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

War gestern wie angekündigt mit einem Kumpel in Rödekro.
Um halb 4 waren wir am Teich und haben die letzte Stelle an der Hälteranlage am Teich 2 ergattert. Ich war lange nicht mehr am Samstag/Sonntag auf der Anlage und war erstaunt, daß so insgesamt ca. 100 Angler an den Teichen waren.
Als wir aufgebaut haben, kam ein Dauercamper der schon seit 13.00 Uhr am Freitag geangelt hat. Und er und seine Frau hatten noch keine einzige Forelle gefangen |supergri Geangelt hat er die ganze Zeit mit Teig auftreibend.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn. Bis um 11.00 Uhr hatte ich eine auf schleppen (schwarzer Twister), mein Kumpel keine. Egal was wir probiert haben: Schleppen alle Tiefen, Teig alle Farben, Streamer: NIX ! Am ganzen Teich sind so ca. 4 Forellen gefangen worden.
In der Not habe ich dann eine Rute umgebaut. Sbiru drauf, Pilotkugel, 40 cm flach und Maden drauf und ab an die Hälteranlage. NIX !
Die Rettung nahte dann in Form von Riesenmehlwürmern. 3 Maden, 1 Mehlwurm und... 2 Forellen (davon 1 von 3 kg) innerhalb von 15 Minuten und einige Fehlbisse. Da mein Kumpel noch keine hatte, habe ich ihm meinen Platz überlassen und...schon hatte er auch 2 Stück. An der Hälteranlage war jetzt natürlich richtig was los und die 500 g Wasserkugeln mit den 1er Haken der anderen Angler flogen nur so in die Hälteranlage rein (...und schon wieder hat Kurt seinen Einkauf beim Angelgroßhändler storniert). Gefangen wurden aber weiterhin nur vereinzelt.
Merke: Ausprobieren, ausprobieren und...ausprobieren. Auf irgendetwas geht immer was. Man muß nur das richtige Zeug dabei haben.
Habe dann noch eine auf Spinner gefangen und hatte somit befriedigende 4 Stück.
Es wäre also alles in allem ein erfolgreicher Tag geworden, wenn ich vorher auf den Trichter mit den Mehlwürmern gekommen wäre und nicht wieder 3 Sbirus in den Weihnachtsbaum geballert hätte #q 

An der Schlachtbank habe ich mich dann noch mit 2 Leuten aus HH unterhalten die an Teich 3 an der Hälteranlage waren. Sie hatten 18 Stück (inkl. 4 Lachse), weil sie schon morgens die Nummer mit den Mehlwürmer raus hatten. Auf schleppen hatten sie nur 2 Stück.

Schade daß Köfis nicht erlaubt sind. Vor unseren Füßen haben die Forellen ohne Ende geraubt. Mit Moderlieschen wäre mit Sicherheit etwas gegangen...!

@kescherdriller: Ruf´mal Montag oder heute an was ich alles besorgen muß. Wäre ja quatsch, wenn 2 Leute zum Angelladen fahren.
@bootsmann: Wir sind so ab 5 Uhr am Teich. Muß in der Woche langen.


----------



## Ziegenbein (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hi!

Ich bin neu hier und möchte auch mal demnächst nach Dänemark fahren. Habe aber noch nicht so viel erfahrung auf dem Gebiet. 

Ich war in den letzten Wochen öft mals am Forellensee aber leider nicht wirklich die gute ausbeute gehabt. Zwar immer was gefangen aber leider nur so um die 2-4 Stk. Ich warte bis heute noch auf einen sehr erfolgreichen Fang am Forellensee. Deshalb habe ich mir auch überlegt mal nach Dänemark zu Fahren, dort soll man ja schönere Teiche finden und bessere Fänge machen.

Ich wohne ca. 60 KM von Hamburg nördlich entfern, könnt Ihr mir einen Forellensee empfehlen ausser Rödekro.

Beste Grüsse aus der Marzipanstadt


----------



## Matzinger (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@karl: Du kannst in DK auch mal Schneider bleiben, dessen musst Du Dir immer bewußt sein.
Um sicher etwas zu fangen, kann ich Dir nur den Teich in Grönwohld empfehlen. Sollte Dir der Betrieb dort (gerade am WE) nichts ausmachen, hast Du hier Fanggarantie. Voraussetzung: Schleppen, schleppen, schleppen.
Problem: Du fängst nur Portionsforellen und da fahre ich doch lieber nach Rödekro.
Guckst Du : www.rodekro-fiskepark.dk

Weitere gute Teiche in DK gibbet unter www.dansee.dk
Ab und zu war ich auch in Fole (siehe Bericht oben) und einige schwärmern von Uge.

Kannst ja mal am Mittwoch in Rödekro vorbeischauen, wenn Bootsmann, Kescherdriller, Christoph und ich den Tümpel leerfischen...!

Ach ja: Bericht nicht vergessen...!


----------



## Bootsmann HH (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Matzinger,
@Kescherdriller,

Moin - vielen Dank für Deinen Bericht, Matzinger. Ja, wir sollten versuchen, für jede Situation gerüstet zu sein.
Habe mal nach dem Wetter für Mittwoch geschaut. Angesagt ist (Region Flensburg): Morgens "wolken", Nachmittags "Wolken & teilweise Regen", Abends "Regen" - Wind mit 4 Btf. aus Süd.
Ich denke ein dicker Pulli wäre angesagt.Nicht das beste Wetter. Die Tage vorher sehen aber nicht anders aus, so daß hier kein Wetterumschwung stattfindet - und das ist wiederum gut.

Sage mal (Matzinger / Kescherdriller) - könnt Ihr für mich bitte eine Packung "Riesenmehlwürmer" mitnehmen. Ich komme vor Mittwoch sicherlich nicht am Angelladen vorbei. Ist das möglich?!

Sollen wir uns unsere Handynummern noch per PN schicken? Wir müssen uns in der Anlage ja finden und 05:00 h ist es noch recht dunkel. Wenn wir an den See 2 gehen, sollten wir auch zu Dritt Platz im Bereich der Hälteranlage bekommen. Mal sehen, was der Wind so macht.

Ich freue mich & bis später - bootsmann HH


----------



## Kescherdriller (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Bootsmann!

Das mit den warmen Klamotten ist ja bei der Jahreszeit ein "Muß" und wie ich auf Deinen Bildern gesehen habe bist Du ja auch im Besitz eines Thermoanzugs! Sonst ne Menge "bibber"!!grins! Gegen den Regen wird ja wohl jeder so was in der Art wie nen "Friesenoimel" haben! Oder??

Werde gleich mal mit Matzinger telenieren und ihm das mit den "Kampfmehlis" mitteilen!! Schicke Dir gleich noch ne PM mit meiner Mobilen!!

Habe vom letzten mal nen paar Forellenfilets als "Graved" gebeitzt;mnjam echt lecker(auf Toast oder mit Kartoffelpuffer mit Sour-Creme)!!

Bis Mittwoch........

Gruß Kescherdriller


----------



## Kescherdriller (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Karl

Moin und erst mal wilkommen im AB!

Da kann ich dem Bericht von Matzinger nur zustimmen!! 

Aber muß es denn bei Dir denn immer die Riesenausbeute sein?? 2-4 Fische pro Angeltag ist doch in Ordnung!! Bei mir macht es nicht die Menge; ich freue mich über schöne Fische und evtl. mal eine nette große Forelle dabei!
Und dies ist in DK fast immer gegeben;kannst aber auch mal "schneider" nach Hause fahren!!Soo schlimm??grins!

Denk dran:    

Ein schlechter Angeltag ist immer besser als ein guter Arbeitstag!!!!

Gruß
Kescherdriller


----------



## Bootsmann HH (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Ja, kann Kescherdriller und Matzinger zustimmen - bin auch schon als Schneider nach Hause gefahren - kommt vor...

Bei mir fängt ein Angeltag jedoch nicht am Wasser an und hört auch nicht am Waser auf. Es macht Spass das Gerät auszuwählen, Vorfächer zu basteln, Sachen zu packen und sich auf den Angeltag zu freuen. Danach werden (wenn es Petri gut meint) die Fische versorgen, eingelegen (für räuchern vorbereitet), der Räucherofen rausgeholt, Holz gehackt und bei einem gemütlichen Bier 2,5 bis 3 Stunden geräuchert. 
Dann Salat machen und den Tisch decken, Freunde einladen und einen schönen Abend verbringen.
Das ist ein schöner Angeltag(e)

So, hoffe trotzdem, dass wir die eine oder andere Forelle landen - sonst fährt man ja auch nicht los.

Bis denne - bootsmann HH


----------



## Matzinger (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@bootsmann/kescherdriller: Geht klar. Besorge 1 x Maden, 2 x Monster-Mehlis und 1 x Bienenmaden.
Freue mich schon auf das zusammenbauen am Dienstag mittag. Hoffe, daß ich dann vor Aufregung noch schlafen kann  
@Bootsmann: Ab 2.30 Uhr sind wir im Auto zu erreichen.

Das Wetter soll doch einigermaßen sein. Einzelne Schauer geht doch noch. Heute wäre es ein bißchen mehr zum  :v  gewesen.
Wenigstens beißen sie dann...!

Ansonsten gebe ich mal einen Tipp für Mittwoch ab:

Kescherdriller 8 Stück, Bootsmann 9 Stück und ich 32 !
...und Kescherdriller nimmt alle aus.


----------



## Joka (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo

 Wollte nur mal fragen ob es so eine Seite,wie auf Seite eins gepostet,auch für Deutsche Seen gibt?

 danke


----------



## Bootsmann HH (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Joka:

Habe noch nicht von einer Site für Forellenseen in Deutschland gehört. (Auch über googel nicht viel gefunden). Mein Kollege ist öfters an solchen Seen in der Umgebung von Hamburg - die kannst Du alle nicht mit DK vergleichen - aus diesem Grund fahren wir ja auch gern etwas weiter...

*@ die John Wayne's vom Rödekro Fiskepark:*

Freue mich auf Mittwoch! Habe gerade mit Matze telefoniert - der besorgt schon die Leckerbissen für unsere Flossenfreunde. (Danke dafür!)

Werde wohl schon heute meine Ruten einpacken und hoffen, dass Dienstag ganz schnell rumgeht.

Bis bald - bootsmann HH


----------



## Kescherdriller (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Joka

Von solch schönen Seen wie in DK hab ich bei uns auch noch nicht gehört!!
Falls doch mal(hoffe ich),werde ich es bekannt geben!!

@Bootsmann/Matze

Beneide Euch 2,würde auch gern schon morgen mein Klimbim packen;muß nur fast den ganzen Tag schuften!! Bin so gg. 23h zu Haus,alles vorbereiten bis 1h,dann eine std schlummifix,aufstehen,Kaffee kochen.....und schon is Matze vor der Tür!!! Dann ab mit "Kit" auf schnellstem Wege ins El Dorado!!! 

Ne Fackel brennt anders: Ich bin das Olympische Feuer!!!

Bis bald,
Gruß Kescherdriller

PS.: Ich fische beidhändig wie J.W.


----------



## Matzinger (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@kescherdriller/bootsmann:
Sachen sind gepackt, Ruten sind gebaut und meine Hände habe ich mit Melkfett eingeschmiert, damit ich von den vielen Drills keine Blasen bekomme.

Bin noch heißer als die olympische Fackel...!
Bis morgen 5 Uhr, Teich 2.


----------



## Bootsmann HH (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Mann, Mann, Mann - ich bin auch schon recht heiß auf's angeln!

Sachen sind auch bereits gepackt! Hoffe nur, dass meine Kollegen aus den USA keine Nachtschicht einschieben wollen. However - kann bestimmt eh nicht gut schlafen.

Habe meine Frau und Schwiegermutter angewiesen, die Kühltruhen zu räumen, um Platz zu schaffen ;-)) (naja, eventuell muss ich den Fang von Matzinger & Kescherdriller ja auch einlagern)

Wenn das Wetter morgen so wird wie heute, wäre das echt der Hammer. Hier in HH (Süden) scheint echt den ganzen Tag schon die Sonne in mein Büro...

@Matzinger: Rede den Mehlis noch etwas gut zu! Sie opfern sich für eine ganz große Sache...

(Was man so für einen Scheiß schreiben kann, wenn man sich freut - unglaublich)

Grüße - bootsmann HH


----------



## Kescherdriller (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

So Männer. 1.00 Uhr morgens. Kescherdriller und ich haben den Start unserer Tour nach vorne verschoben...!

Bericht folgt.


----------



## Bootsmann HH (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Ich sage da nichts zu!!!

Nur, dass ich einen schlimmen "Tennisarm" habe... (Mittwoch 20:01 h)

Alles wird gut - bootsmann HH


----------



## Matzinger (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Wieso nichts dazu sagen Bootsmann ? Kapiere ich nicht  

Hier folgt nun der Bericht der Tour von Bootsmann (haben wir übers Board kennengelernt), Kescherdriller und mir.

Heiß wie ich war, bin ich schon um 1.00 Uhr bei Kescherdriller aufgeschlagen. Bißchen CL geschaut, Kaffee getrunken, Sachen eingepackt und schon ging es um 1.30 Uhr los.
Um ca. 3.00 Uhr sind wir am Teich 2 in Rödekro angekommen, Wetter war trocken und ein sternenklarer Himmel (Kommentar von Bootsmann: Ich werde richtig kuschelig...) erwartete uns.
Bis um 8.00 Uhr hatten wir auf Grund auftreibend keinen Biß, weder auf Teig, noch Maden.
Da man jetzt die Hälteranlage gut erkennen konnte, haben wir jeweils 1 Rute umgebaut. 20 g Sbiru, 2 m Vorfach, 3 Maden und 1 Riesenmehli. Kescherdriller hat dann auch sofort die erste gefangen und wurde gleich von mir gekontert.
Bis um 10 Uhr hatte Kescherdriller so ungefähr 5 Stück, ich 2 (und ca. 4-5 Ausschlitzer) und Bootsmann....keine.
So um 12.00 Uhr hatte ich schon 3 Sbirus in der Hälteranlage versenkt, da der Wind doch recht kräftig blies. Also wieder in den Laden rein und teuren Nachschub ordern.
Um 17.00 Uhr haben wir eingepackt, da es jetzt auch noch zu regnen anfing.

Ergebnis:
Kescherdriller 13 Stück, ich 11 und Bootsmann soll sein Ergebnis selber outen.
Zur Ehrenrettung von Bootsmann muß man aber sagen, daß er aufgrund des Windes keine Chance hatte an der Hälteranlage zu angeln. Und gefangen haben an dem Teich nur Kescherdriller und ich, also lag es nicht an seinen "Angelkünsten".

Fazit
Ein toller Tag mit 2 wirklich netten Mitanglern. Wetter hätte ein bißchen besser sein können, aber besser als zuhause rumhocken und neue Witze habe ich auch gelernt...!
@ Bootsmann: Du bist gerne wieder eingeladen. War klasse mit Dir. Pack´mal bitte die Bilder ins Board.


@Kescherdriller/Bootsmann: Ich bin so was von im Ar...und werde gleich erstmal den verpassten Schlaf nachholen.
Ach ja: Samstag geht es wieder los. 6 Uhr am Teich ?


----------



## Ziegenbein (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

|bla: FOTOS!!!|bla:  FOTOS!!! |bla: FOTOS!!! |bla: 

Wo bleiben denn die Fotos?


----------



## Bootsmann HH (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Männer!

Schöner Bericht - leider ist Matzinger eine solche ehrliche Haut, dass er sich nicht überreden ließ, mich mit einem Fang von min. 5 Forellen zu erwähnen...

Nein, habe alles versucht.(schleppen mit Maden, Teig, Fliege, Twister und Blinker) Der Angeltechnik von Kescherdriller & Matzinger konnte man sich nicht anschließen. Der Wind war relativ heftig (ca. 4 Bft). Es ging echt nur an der Hälteranlage und wenn ich schreibe "an" - dann meine ich schon fast in der Hälteranlage. So 20 bis 50 cm danebem. In der Hälteranlage habe ich (zur Freude des Angelhändlers) auch probiert...

Lage Rede kurzer Sinn - ich blieb Schneider :-(

Die Gesellschaft der freundlichen Mitangler (Matzinger & Kescherdriller) war aber so nett, dass mir mein ausgebliebener Fangerfolg nichts ausmacht. 

Ja, ich komme jederzeit wider mit - und dann ist Schluß mit lustig... Da macht den der "John Wayne" vom Fiskepark Rödekro alles leer... (Fragt sich nur: " Bist Du John Wayne oder bin ich es"?)

Es war ein toller Tag... und sicherlich nicht der Letzte in der Kombi: Matzinger, Kescherdriller und Bootsmann

@Karl Kani: Wenn Du versprichst, dass Du die Fotos hier in den Tread stellst, schicke ich sie Dir. Du bist noch jung und kennst Dich mit der Technik sicherlich besser aus als wir. Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie ich hier Fotos reinbekommen soll. Also, machen wir den Deal? Ich kann Dir auch noch gute Tipps für Rödekro geben - na ja, ich habe gesehen, wie andere es machen..

So, bis bald - bootsmann HH (alias 00 Schneider)


----------



## Ziegenbein (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Ja immer her mit den Fotos. Stelle sie dann gerne für euch rein :g

Deal abgemacht! #6


----------



## testing (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Wo bleiben denn nun die Fotos?

Testing


----------



## Ziegenbein (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Der Bootsmann hat sich noch nicht bei mir gemeldet #c


----------



## Bootsmann HH (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Karl Kani:

Was? Habe doch am Sa. den 23.10.2004 um 18:27 1 MB Bildmaterial an Deine e-mail geliefert. Habe auch keine negative Rückmeldung bekommen - musst Du also bekommen haben!

Grüße - bootsmann HH


----------



## Ziegenbein (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hier die Fotos


----------



## Matzinger (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

...hätte ich mal beim Keschern abreißen lassen sollen !
Wusste gar nicht, was für einen Knacka... ich habe.

@Bootsmann/Kescherdriller: Wann ist unser Abangeln ?


----------



## Ziegenbein (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hier die Fotos 2. Teil


----------



## Kescherdriller (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Matze

Was nützt Dir nen Knacka...,wenn man beim Schotten die vrelorene Wette einlösen muß!!????? Schadenfrohgrins..

Ich bin auf jeden Fall noch nicht durch für dieses Jahr mit dem Fischen;;
die Olympische Fackel brennt noch......

@Bootsmann

Wie ist mit Dir,bist Du auch wieder dabei????


Grüße und tight lines...

Kescherdriller


----------



## Bootsmann HH (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Jungs!

Ich gehe in Arbeit unter! An allen Ecken brennt es - zum kot...! Kann leider keinen Termin zum angeln nennen. Möchte aber auch gern. Wenn Ihr einen Termin gefunden habt, ruft doch bitte an - eventuell kann ich ja.

So, muss jetzt weitermachen.

Grüße - bootsmann HH


----------



## AnsitzAngler (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Aus eigenr Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen das der Arrild Fiskeso in meinen Augen die beste Put and tAKE aNLAGE IST DIE ICH KENNE:

sAUBERES tERRAIN SUPER FISCHE UND EINE SUPER ANGELEGTE fLIEGENFISCHERAU
MIT MEHREREN POOLS:

Naja ansonsten mal petri für die anstehende angelsession

mfg björn


----------



## Matzinger (1. November 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@kescherdriller/Bootsmann: Iron gibt hoffentlich mal ein Paar Infos über Frueskov/Krusa raus. Bin dafür, daß wir dort mal angreifen.
Momentan habe ich auch den A...voll Arbeit, also passt es momentan nicht so gut. Aber so Ende November sollte es wieder gehen.


----------



## Matzinger (2. November 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Kescherdriller/Bootsmann:

Das mit Iron hat gut geklappt, es folgen die Infos. Bilder sind im anderen Thread zu erkennen.
Wollen wir da mal angreifen ?



Hallo Jungs ,
jetzt gibt es erst einmal Infos von Krusa (Frueskov Fiskesø) Nr. 68 www.dansee.dk!

Mit dem Auto kann man leider nicht direkt an den See fahren. 
Oben am Eingang ist ein kleiner Parkplatz. Der See ist recht klein (nennen wir es einfach übersichtlich).
Man kann Ihn nicht mit Uge vergleichen. Aber rechtzeitiges Erscheine, um den erwünschten Platz zu ergattern, ist hier natürlich auch angesagt!
Er liegt ein bisschen tiefer, ist sehr natürlich angelegt und ein paar überdeckte Sitz-/Stehplätzen, Bänke und Tische gibt es auch.
Übers Nachtangeln  hatte ich mich mit dem Boss "Joe Rasmussen" schon mal unterhalten. No Probleme!
Das ist wirklich ein sehr netter Typ. Hat immer Tipps für einen, die dann sogar funktionieren.  =  

Jetzt zur Hälteranlage. Am Anfang des Sees ist eine kleine Holzhütte mit Steeg. Darin befindet sich die Hälteranlage, von der Joe mit dem Kescher die Forellen einsetzt (auf dem See gibt es keine). 
Meistens gegen 9 Uhr und am späten Nachmittag ( letztes Mal 15 Uhr ) nochmal 2-3 Kescher voll  . Er setzt sie direkt am Steeg ins Wasser. Nach 4-5 Metern kommt dann ein Netz (hängt aber nur in der Luft), ab dem Mann loslegen kann. Soll ein super Platz sein, aber nicht mein Ding. Die Tiefste Stelle ist linkerhand Hinten in der Kurve, ca. 6 Meter tief. Das ist eher mein Jagdrevier. Auf Grund, 2 Meter auftreibend, da läuft eigentlich immer was! 
Zwischendurch ein bisschen Spinnern. Da gehen dann auch gerne mal größere Kaliber ran! Es sind auch sehr schöne Saiblinge im See, die gehen aber nur bis ca. 1,5 Kg und sind recht schwer zu fangen. Schmecken aber verdammt gut. Dann hat er so eine gezüchtete Art von Goldforellen drin. Werden zwar auch nicht so riesig, machen aber recht viel Rabatz.

Ach ja. Bezahlung ist auch mit Briefumschlag im Haus.
An einigen Tagen kann man zb. 8 Std bez. und dann 9 Std. Angeln.
Muß man Joe am besten drauf ansprechen, wenn er später rum geht.
Man kann sich auch in eine Liste eintragen, wo man dann regelmaßig E-mails von Ihm erhält  . Alle 4 Wochen setzt er Samstag morgens 200Kg rein. Kein Aufpreis, gleiche Konditionen. 

Man, jetzt bin ich auch schon wieder aufgeregt . Donnerstag gehts los. Diesen Samstag waren die 200Kg. Da wird doch noch was drin sein für mich!

Wenn Ihr den See ausprobiert, würde ich mich auch über einen Bericht freuen.
So, machts erst mal gut. 

Petri Heil 

Ps. Zum Schluß noch eine Chinesische Weisheit. 

Willst Du glücklich sein ein Tag, dann betrink Dich.
Willst Du glücklich sein ein Jahr, dann heirate.
Willst Du aber glücklich sein ein Leben lang, dann geh Angeln.

Ciao Iron  ( links ich --- rechts mein kleiner Bruder)
Miniaturansicht angehängter Grafiken


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Forellendavid (15. November 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo 

ich bin ein neues Mitglied. Am 18.11.2004 fahre ich für 3 Tage nach Rodekro zum Forellenangeln. Könnte mir irgendwer Tips zum angeln dort geben ?? Ist vieleicht irgendjemand von euch dort ?? Danke für eure Antworten. Ich kann jede Hilfe gebrauchen da ich noch nie in Dänemark geangelt habe.

Danke an alle die mir helfen können.

Gruß Forellendavid


----------



## Forellendavid (15. November 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Falk

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Wie meinst du das mit der Fliege. Auch habe ich noch keine Erfahrung mit Grundangeln. Als Vohrfach nehme ich ca. 16mm monofil. Ich denke das ich eher der konvetiunelle Angler bin. (Spirolino 1,50m Vohrfach mittleren Hacken. Maden,Paste, Fisch) Ich habe mit dieser Methode bisher an deutschen Gewässer recht gut gefangen. Ist es dort so viel schwieriger? Mann da hab ich mich ja auf was eingelassen. Welchen Teich kannst Du mir empfehlen ??

Ich angle generell in Goslar, dort ist auch ein Forellensee. Meine beste Ausbeute bisher 12 Pfund.(82cm)


----------



## Kescherdriller (15. November 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Forellendavid!!

Erstmal herzlich willkommen im Board und viel Spaß dabei!!

Hast Du meine PN bekommen??
Steht ja fast schon alles in den oberen Berichten drin,aber wenn Du noch Fragen hast,klingel einfach durch!! Ok?

Bis dann und 

tight lines,Gruß

Kescherdriller


----------



## hechtrudi (16. November 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@forellendavid
na da hast du dich aber auf ein abenteuer eingelassen,rödekro!!angel da seit 86,
solltest du an den klein see angeln,versuch so nah wie möglich an die hälteranlage zu schmeissen,wenn geht gaaaaaaaaanz nah,da ist immer gut.vibrax spinner grösse 1 in silber ist nix schlecht momentan,was noch gut geht ist ein weisser stremmer.besorg dir rogen,auch sehr gut.und geflochtene würde ich ganz wechlassen. #6


----------



## Forellendavid (17. November 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo alle zusammen !!

Erstmal vielen lieben Dank für alle Mails die ich erhalten habe. Also ich habe eingepackt : Bienenmaden, Riesenmehlwürmer,kleine Maden,Lachseier, Tauwürmer, 3 verschiedene Farben Paste. Etliche Blinkersorten und und und. Ich hoffe ja mal das da irgendetwas für die Forellen dabei ist. Naja erstmal muß ich sehen wie ich mich bei Windstärke 7 positionieren kann. Ha Ha !! Es soll ja am Freitag schon wieder besser werden mit dem Wetter. Wenn ich wieder da bin werde ich einen ausführlichen Bericht ins Netz stellen. Achja falls doch jemand vorbeikommen möchte ist er gern auf einen Plausch eingeladen. (falls wir dort eine Kaffeemaschiene haben gibts auch nen leckeren Kaffee)

Okey ich werd mich dann mal vorerst ausklinken da ich ja um 23.00 wieder aufstehen muß. Mein Schwiegervater ist schon ganz hibellig der kann bestimmt nicht schlafen. Aber mir gehts nicht anders.

Bis dann Forellendavid


----------



## Iron (17. November 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Forellendavid,|wavey: 

wünsche dir viele dicke Forellen für deinen DK-Tripp.
Ich selber bin am 20.11. in Rodekro. Wir haben den See 5 mit ca. 25 Leuten gemietet. Hoffe natürlich auch das das Wetter mitspielt.
Übrigens, mit der Aufregung ist normal. Ich fahre ja nun erst am Samstag gegen 5 Uhr los und würde vor Aufregung am liebsten jetzt schon ins Auto steigen.
Bin auf deinen Bericht gespannt!
Werde meinen Tag auch reinstellen.

Ps. Zum Schluß noch eine Chinesische Weisheit.|bla: 

Willst Du glücklich sein ein Tag, dann betrink Dich.
Willst Du glücklich sein ein Jahr, dann heirate.
Willst Du aber glücklich sein ein Leben lang, dann geh Angeln.

|laola: 

Gruß Iron
#h


----------



## Forellendavid (21. November 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo alle zusammen!!

Bericht.

nach 5 Stunden Fahrt sind wir am Donnerstag früh um 6.00 Uhr in Rodekro angekommen. An schlafen war gar nicht zu denken. Schnell noch einen Kaffee gekocht und dann ab ans Wasser, erstmal schauen was los ist. Naja nachdem wir am Teich 1 schon in 2 m Entfernung etliche große Forellen gesehen haben, sind wir auch dort geblieben. Wie gesagt Nase in den Wind und los gings. Nach ca 1 Stunde habe ich dann eine NORMALE FORELLE gefangen. Zumindest dachte ich das. Diese war ca 35cm lang und wird so 600 gramm gewogen haben. Als sich der Teich dann füllte wurde schon geschmunzelt über meine Forelle was ich aber nicht verstand, da es ja die bis dahin einzigste war. Tja bis um 14.00 sollte es auch die einzigste bleiben.Da ihr mir geschrieben habt das man im Teich 2 angeln sollte bin ich dort hin und habe an der Hälteranlage wie ein Weltmeister geblinkert. Leider auch ohne Erfolg. Aber dann Ha Ha. Nachdem ich ne ganze Weile nichts gefangen habe wollte ich  mal schauen ob die anderen Angler was gefangen haben. Und siehe da. Hinten in der Ecke(Auflandig Westwind) wurden Forellen rausgeholt ohne Ende. Nun verstand ich auch wieso man über meine Forelle so schmunzelte. Man warn da Geräte dabei. Tja diesen Abend konnte ich nach dem Paltzwechsel zu Teich 2 noch eine Forelle mit 1,5 kg und eine mit 2,5kg landen. Am Freitag wußten wir ja nun wo wir angeln mußten. Und siehe da Ergebnis: Gesamtgewicht:ca 35kg Fisch:3 Forellen über 4kg Rest alle so um die 2kg. Am Samstag haben wir dann noch bis ca 15.00 5 Forellen gefangen wobei 4 von 2,5 Kg waren und eine (die letze)so riesig war wie die erste am Donnerstag.

Also insgesamt waren es 23 Forellen mit einem Gesamtgewicht von etwa 50kg.

Eines könnt Ihr mir glauben. Rodekro ich komm wieder!! auf alle Fälle. 

Die Fotos muß ich erst entwickeln lassen, danach werde ich Sie einscannen und ins Netz stellen.  #h  #h  #h  #h  #h 

Vielen Dank nochmal für alle Angeltips die Ihr mir gegeben habt.


Gruß Forellendavid


----------



## Kescherdriller (21. November 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hi David!

Liest sich ja nett Dein Fangbericht!!! Hattest aber wohl schlechtes Wetter,oder?? Bei uns in Good old Germany wars jedenfalls recht bescheiden!!

Freue mich schon auf Deine Bilder!!

Beeil Dich!lol Bin heiß wie die Olympische Fackel;nur im job so richtig Streß und desdawegen leider kein Zeit!!

Bis dene,

Gruß kescherdriller


----------



## Forellendavid (21. November 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Kescherdriller!

Das Wetter war wirklich keinen Komentar wert.Außer am Freitag. Donnerstag Windstärke 5 und am Samstag Schneetreiben. Ich sah aus wie ein Schneeman. Aber das war egal. Bei jeder Forelle die ich gefangen habe wurde mir gleich wärmer.


----------



## Matzinger (22. November 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Forellendavid: War doch klasse. Die Ausbeute kann sich doch sehen lassen.
Ärgerlich ist nur, daß Du immer 5 Stunden fahren musst  

Kescherdriller und ich sind so was von hot.
@Kescherdriller: 22.12. ???????????????????????????????????


----------



## Kescherdriller (22. November 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Matz!

Müssen wir kurz vorher mal telenieren;hängt davon ab was ich im Laden zu tun hab! Kurz vor Weihnachten ist auch mein "heiliger Mittwoch" gefärdet!! Hast ja am Sa. gesehen was so bei uns los ist!! Hoffe es hat Euch geschmeckt'!??

Bin soo heiß;meine Freundin wundert sic,daß es so mollig warm in der Bude ist und trotzdem keine Heizung an!! Hihi

Gruß Kescherdriller


----------



## Forellendavid (22. November 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Wieso 5 Stunden Fahrt. Zurück bin ich nur 4 Stunden gefahren.Und das ohne steifes Bein. Aber spätestens zu Ostern bin ich wieder oben. Dann komme ich gleich mit Hänger Ha Ha. Freuen tu ich mich jetzt schon wie son Honigkuchen obwohl ich erst 2 Tage wieder zu Hause bin. Wir könnten ja mal ein Treffen zu Ostern organisieren. Schön mit lecker Bierchen und Grillen. 

Achso meine Montage: 3Bienenmaden,1 Mehli,großen grünen Pasteklumpen und dann gegen den Wind schleppen. Hat super funktioniert. Sowie du einen Anfasser merkst sofort loslassen und warten bis die Forelle von alleine loszieht. Als Pose habe ich eine kleine orange Wasserkugel genommen.

Gruß David


----------



## Iron (22. November 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Jungs,|wavey: 

@David ( glückwunsch zu deinen Fängen  ) 
@Kescherdriller ( ich heize schon lange nicht mehr )
@Matzinger ( danke nochmal für die Tipps )
@usw.

Hier kommt mein Bericht vom Samstag den 20.11.04 über Rodekro See-5.
( gemietet mit 18 Personen )

Haben mich mit meinen beiden Kumpels Martin und Schui gegen 5 Uhr getroffen.
Gott sei Dank 2 Tage vorher die Winterschlappen aufgezogen. Das erste Mal Schnee. Egal, wir waren gut vorbereitet und die anderen wollten alle erst um 6 Uhr los. Die Autobahn war schon gestreut und überwiegend Schneefrei. Also ab nach Rodekro. Im Auto nervte ich meine beiden Kollegen schon mit meinen aktuellsten Infos aus dem Ab.#y 
Ab Flensburg schneite es plötzlich wieder und als wir in Rodekro gegen 6.45 auf die Anlage fuhren, war alles nur noch weiss. Der See liegt links vom See 1 und ist nur bei Anmietung zu betreten. Ansonsten ist er immer abgesperrt. Vor uns waren Reifenspuren. So ein Mist, ich wollte doch der Erste sein.
So, nun kommt es auf die Platzwahl an. 
Höhe Hälteranlage, GEGEN den Wind. Da ließ ich nicht mit mir handeln#d .
Die 2 Autos, die schon da waren hatten sich recht vom See, mit dem Wind (+Schnee)im Rücken aufgestellt.
Wir fuhren links herum. Ich hielt X-Mal an, ging zum Wasser, schaute nach der Hälteranlage. Sie war im Dunkeln kaum zu erkennen. Aber nun hatte ich den Platz wie ein Spürhund entdeckt. Meine beiden Kumpels schüttelten nur den Kopf --"Wenn Du meinst"---Den ganzen Tag gegen den Wind---OK!!!
Ich fing sofort an meine Ruten klar zu machen. Legte 2 auf Grund ( höhe Hälteranlage ), eine mit feiner Pose und eine hatte ich zum Schleppen vorbereitet.

Martin und Schui





Martin und Schui

Martin und Schui tranken erst einmal einen Kaffee#g . Ich musste wenigstens die Grundruten drin haben. Ruten drin, Kaffee eingeschenkt und schon meldete sich die erste Forelle, indem sie die Rute aus den Haltern riss und kopfüber ins Wasser flog. Leicht angehauen-sie war dran!-leider nicht lange, den sie Sprang kurz form Ufer X-Mal aus dem Wasser, schlug um sich und mein Vorfach riss. Mist-aber 0,18, 2 Meter auftreibend war wohl zu fein für diese Biester.So änderte ich nach und nach auf 0,25 Vorfächer. Um die Fireline, die ich auf allen drauf habe brauch man sich keine Sorgen machen.

Martin hatten eine Tipp, von einen Arbeitskollegen bekommen. Weiße Paste.





Ich hatte Weiß und auch Blau-Weiß. Gleich ausprobiert. Die Hakenspitze etwas rausgucken lassen und eine Bienenmade drauf. Das sollte die Geheimwaffe für diesen Tag sein und so war es auch. Als die anderen Autos gegen 7.30 kamen hatten wir schon 4 Forellen mit je 2 Kg im Schneeliegen.





Gegen 11 Uhr hatte ich 6 Forellen, Martin 4 und Schui war bis dahin noch Schneider. Schui tat uns richtig leid. Und plötzlich, da war doch was, ging es bei Schui los. Ich glaube wir wechselten uns beim Forellenfang regelrecht ab.
Martin zog noch , nach 10 Min kampf ein 4,8 Kg Forelle an Land. Das war sein neuer Rekord, jetzt war der Tag für Ihn schon gelaufen. 




Zwischendurch schneite es ab und zu recht heftig, aber wenn man so ein Aktion hat, spielt die Kälte keine Rolle. Ich glaube, ohne etwas zu fangen wäre ich erfroren.
Gegen 2 Uhr waren die Schneewolken fast alle Weg und die Sonne schien.





Das war das geilste Angelwetter was man sich vorstellen kann.







Der Mond warzu sehen, stahlblauer Himmel und die Sonne ging schon wieder langsam am Horizont unter. Und dann gegen 16.15 meldeten sich die Forellen plötzlich wieder. Sie gingen wohl auf Jagd ( Abendbrotzeit ). 





So fingen wir noch 5 Forellen in den letzten 10 Minuten. Ich wäre so gerne noch geblieben, aber es war mittlerweile dunkel und die Temperatur ging tief in den Keller.







Am Ende hatten Wir 27 Forellen#v .
Ich 10 Forellen.
Martin 9 Forellen.
Schui 8 Forellen.

Was für eine gerechte Verteilung. Die größte Forelle hatte 4,8 Kg, 2x 3,5 Kg und 3x 3Kg. Der Rest, alle um die 1,8 Kg.

Wir fuhren glücklich und zufrieden nach Hause.
Mit so einem Fang hatten wir nicht gerechnet.

Ach ja, 1 Forelle habe ich auf Grund auftreibend gefangen, die restlichen Forellen haben wir alle auf Pose und Wasserkugel mit 1,20er Vorfach gefangen. Zum Spinnern bin ich irgenwie garnicht gekommen.


So, jetzt geht man langsam die Tinte aus.

Ciao und Petri

Iron

Ps. Zum Schluß noch eine Chinesische Weisheit.|bla:

Willst Du glücklich sein ein Tag, dann betrink Dich.
Willst Du glücklich sein ein Jahr, dann heirate.
Willst Du aber glücklich sein ein Leben lang, dann geh Angeln.


----------



## Forellendavid (22. November 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Iron

da haste bestimmt Muskelkater oder?? Das Wetter war am Samstag bis Mittag die absolute Härte oder ?? Also ich sah aus wien Schneemann. Mann hat aber gesehen das sich das frieren lohnt.(gegen Wind) Die anderen die mit dem Wind geangelt haben hatten zumindest am Teich2 nicht so viel Erfolg. Mal eine hier und eine da, aber nicht nennenswert. Wenn Ihr das nächste mal zu diesem See fahrt, könnt Ihr ja mal ne Mail schicken. Todiman@lycos.de  oder   dbartels@harz-online.de.

Währe nett wenn Ihr dran denken würdet. Bei uns gibts morgen abend die ersten Forellen. Lecker Lecker!!!

Gruß  David


----------



## Iron (22. November 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo David,
Muskelkater nicht, aber 2 Tage lang recht platt, bin ich schon. So ein Tag ist ja auch recht lang und wenn du dann noch Fahrer bist! Aber immer wieder.
War bei uns auch so. Gegenüber war tote Hose. Einige sind Mittags nachhause gefahren, weil nix lief. War mir fast unangenehm!
Werde deine E-Mail Adresse abspeichern.
Will nächstes Jahr den See selber nochmal mieten. Würde mich dann melden wenn noch Platz ist!

Ciao Iron


----------



## Kescherdriller (22. November 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Iron! 

Wirklich ein schöner Bericht und die Fotos genial!! Aber vor allem wünsch ich Dir/Euch nen dickes Petri!! Schöne Forellen!! Und das Wetter wurde ja auch noch bombastisch!!

Hoffentlich ist bald ende diesen/anfang nächsten Jahres;meine Finger als wenn die Gicht kommt!! lol

Können ja mal zusammen ne Tour starten!!??

@Matzinger
Wir finden schon einen Termin und sonst mach ich eben krank;denn nach dem Fischen bei so nem Wetter bin ich es ja eh!! grins


Gruß und

Tight Lines

Kescherdriller


----------



## Matzinger (23. November 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Iron: Scheiß Bericht |gr: Bin so was von neidisch. Unglaublich. Kannst Du nicht wenigstens schreiben daß das Wetter mistig war, nur 2 Forellen gefangen wurden, 2 Ruten gebrochen sind und Du Höhe Harrislee ´ne Panne hattest ?

Freue mich, daß Du so einen erfolgreichen Tag hattest und siehe da: Mit Tipps aus dem Anglerboard kann man sogar seine Kumpels überzeugen.

@Kescherdriller: Wie sieht es in der KW 53 aus ? In der Woche vorher können wir ja noch mal nach Kaltenkirchen zu Moritz fahren.

@Forellendavid: Bilder ?????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Forellendavid (23. November 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Die Bilder sind schon beim entwickeln. Ich denke mal das ich sie ende dieser Woche ins Netz stelle. Fügt Ihr die Bilder einfach ins Nachrichtenfenster??


----------



## Iron (23. November 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hey Matzinger,|wavey: 
deine Ironie gefällt mir!
Vielleicht reicht Dir, wenn ich Dir erzähle, dass ich meine Kühlbox mit sämtlichen Fressalien und Getränken zuhause vergessen hatte. Leider erst in Rodekro bemerkt!#d 
Beim Versuch eine abgerissene Schwimmkugel mit dem Kescher aus dem Wasser zu fischen, ist mir doch glatt der linke Stiefel voll Wasser gelaufen. Das bei -4 Grad. Musste mir Socken leihen und mit Plastiktüten präparieren. 
Siehst Du. Alles lief auch nicht glatt.
Aber bei dem Angelspaß schnell vergessen!!!:g 

Wenn Ihr nach Moritz in Kaltenkirchen fahrt, Mail mir doch einfach vorher mal.
551969@web.de  #6 
Wohne nicht weit davon entfernt. So könnte man sich ja im Vorwege schon mal kennen lernen.
Obwohl ich glaube, das ich zum Angeln dieses Jahr kein Ausgang mehr bekomme.:c 

Gruß


----------



## Bootsmann HH (23. November 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin!

Nach langer Phase der Depressionen ist "bootsmann-HH" auch wieder dabei! Mußte zunächst die Schmach mit Matzinger & Kescherdriller verdauen. (Ihr könnt Euch erinnern? Unser Abenteuer in Rödekro)

Nee, nee - war ein Scherz! Habe nur unheimlich viel auf'm Tisch und muss echt ran!

Freue mich, dass dieser tread gewachsen ist. Schöne Berichte und tolle Bilder! 

@Matze & Kescherdriller: Die Weihnachtszeit wird sicherlich etwas ruhiger! Wollen wir noch ein Versuch wagen? 

Wenn es geht an einem Sa. oder So. im Dez. Den 05.12.2004 bin ich mit der "Forelle" auf der Ostsee - da wird leider nichts mit Rödekro - aber sonst immer gern.

So, hoffe Euch geht es gut. Freue mich auf einen schönen Angeltag im Dez.(mit Sternschnuppen etc.)

Bis bald - bootsmann HH


----------



## Kescherdriller (25. November 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Bootsmann!!

Schön mal wieder was von Dir zu hören! Matz und ich versuchen dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall noch mal los zu kommen;freuen uns wenn Du dabei bist! 
Ich für meinen Teil kann jedoch erst ab Do. den 30ten,wenn früher nur Mi und Do!! Komm kaum noch ausm Laden raus,bin nur zum Duschen und Schlafen zu Haus!Grmpf!

Freue mich schon auf unseren Törn mit dem Boot auf Mefo´s etc! Leider können wir Matze ausschließen,da der arme Kerl schon nen Grummeln im Bauch bekommt wenn er nen Schiff auf ner Postkarte sieht!! 
Ich sag nur: Blaubeertörtchen!!!!!!

Wie gehts denn Deiner Frau(und natürlich auch Dir),alles im grünrn Bereich??

Bis dann,

Gruß Kescherdriller


----------



## Bootsmann HH (25. November 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin!

Vielen Dank - uns geht es recht gut. Sie ist im 4. und es sind zwei!!!! Beide wohlauf nur Britta hat ein ähnlich flaues Gefühl wie Matz bei dem Anblick eines Bootes.

Reiche für die ersten beiden Januarwochen Urlaub ein! Eventuell klappt es ja auch mal zwischen den "Tagen".

Die zweite Woche im Jan. gehe ich allerdings noch in wärmeren Regionen ein wenig segeln. Nur mein bester Freund und ich und Britta weiß es nicht... (Nee, war nur ein Scherz) Bevor die beiden Racker das Licht der Welt erblicken, darf ich noch mal mit meinen Freund los...

Los - ist das Stichwort! Muss jetzt weg. Melde mich ..

Bis denne - bootsmann HH


----------



## Matzinger (26. November 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Donnerstag 30. Dezember hört sich brilliant an. So Männer: Jetzt heißt es wieder: Frau überreden (Iron wird´s schon packen), Sachen generalüberholen und Taschentücher einpacken (speziell Bootsmann um die Tränen zu trocknen).

@Bootsmann(Kescherdriller): Bin bei der Mefotour dabei, wenn wir knapp unter Land fischen.


----------



## Bootsmann HH (26. November 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hi Matze!

Bei meinen Tränen wundert es mich, dass in Rödekro noch keine Salzwasserfische besetzt werden. However, ich mache keine Prognosen mehr...

Donnerstag, den 30.12.2004, sollte ich auch hinbekommen. Eventuell nehme ich auch noch einen Kollegen mit (einer muss ja keschern...) Ach Du Schei... ich sage lieber nichts - sonst passiert wieder Schlimmes.

Freue mich! Meine Argumentation zu Hause wird sein, dass man - wenn man schwanger ist . viel frischen Fisch essen sollte, damit die Kleinen groß und strak werden... Das muss doch ziehen - oder?!

Bis bald - bootsmann HH


----------



## HD4ever (26. November 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



			
				DerHäcksler schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.dansee.dk/default.asp?act=forside&sprog=ger
> 
> 
> > .........super link ! *gleichabspeicher* danke ! #6


----------



## Matzinger (27. November 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Bootsmann: Sollte hinhauen. Ansonsten nimmst Du Dir Deine Schwangerschaftsdepression... .

@Kescherdriller:
1. Mittwoch wäre eigentlich besser. Wie sieht es an dem Tag aus ?
2. Ruf´mal an wenn Du aus der Küche kommst. Meine Frau braucht ein Gänsekeulenrezept. Und wenn Du dann schlau bist nutzt Du die Gunst der Stunde und fragst mal an, ob Sie mich auch Mittwoch und Donnerstag los lässt (Übernachtung ????)


----------



## Matzinger (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Bootsmann: Mönsch Junge. 2 Stück. Unglaubliche Leistung. Wie hast Du das denn hinbekommen ? Wenigstens kannst Du das...!

@alle: Kescherdriller und ich haben angedacht, am 05.01. und 06.01. nach Rödekro zu fahren. Hütte mieten und schön 1,5 Tage die Teiche leerfischen.
Wer hat Lust und Zeit mitzukommen ? 4 Leute eine Hütte.
Habe mal Kurt angemailt und ein Angebot für die Hütte inkl. 30 Stunden angeln angefragt.
Wäre doch mal nett so ein kleines Boardietreffen.

Antworten bitte ins Board. Das erste Haus werde ich dann buchen, die restlichen 12 Häuser sollten dann von Euch gebucht werden.


----------



## Matzinger (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Die erste Antwort ist von Kurt gekommen.
€ 80,- für das Haus und € 50, für das Angeln mit 2 Ruten.

Habe ihm gemailt, daß wir für € 60,-/Haus ins Geschäft kommen.


----------



## Matzinger (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

So. Bei den 80 Euro bleibt es. 5 Euro (wenn gewünscht) für Bettzeug.
Strom, etc. ist inklusive.
Doppelzimmer kostet € 35,- die Nacht.

Kescherdriller und ich werden definitiv am 4.1. bis zum 5.1. fahren. Also Jungs:
Frauen fragen und zusagen...!


----------



## Bootsmann HH (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Männer!

Habe vom 01.01.05 bis zum 16.01.05 Urlaub geplant. Die zweite Woche werde ich aber im Süden etwas segeln gehen. Aus diesem Grunde wird es mit weiteren Übernachtugen in der ersten Woche eng - so ein bißchen sollte man sich ja auch um seine Frau kümmern!!

Ich werde Euch auf jedem Fall besuchen kommen und einen Tag mit Euch angeln. Das werde ich bestimmt durchbekommen!

Grüße aus HH - bootsmann HH


----------



## Forellendavid (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Leute !

 leider kann ich nicht mitkommen. Aber zu Ostern auf alle Fälle. Achso die Fotos könnt ihr unter www.ho-angelreisen.de (rechts ist ein Logo vom Rodekro Fiskepark)

 Auch sind weitere Fotos unter www.harz-online.de (Angelreisen/Fotos) von mir und meinem Schwiegervater zu sehen. Die letzten Fotos unten sind wir. Ach ja Für den Preis den Ihr bei Kurt bekommt könnt Ihr auch in Deutschland buchen. www.ho-angelreisen.de.  Kannst ja mal anrufen wenn eine unserer netten Damen rangeht las dich einfach mit David Bartels verbinden. Eventuell kann ich euch einen Rabatt einräumen bei Kurt. Ich habe letztens nur 30 Euro für 2 Personen bei Ihm bezahlt.

 Gruß David


----------



## Kescherdriller (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Bootsmann!!

Schade,daß Du nicht dabei bist! Aber einen Tag mit den John Wayne´s
von Rödekro zu Fischen is ja auch super!
Ich freu mich schon! Dann können wir ja auch mal über unsereb Törn mit dem Boot im Frühjahr schnacken!!??

Von mir auch noch mal nen herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinen Twins;hast ja ne stramme Leistung aufs Parkett gelegt(oder Matratze oder so)!!!Grins

Wann ist Stichtag und Kinderbier?? Bringe auch lecker "Gravedforellen" aus Rödekro mit!!

@Matz

Noch 4Wochen und dann gehts los!!!!!
Können ja Sonntag Abend mal telenieren;hatte heut keine Zeit zurückzurufen,war nur im Stretch!Morgen auch wieder 15-16Std ackern!!

Aber der Januar steht ja vor der Tür und dann wirds etwas ruhiger!!


Bis bald und

Tight Lines,Gruß

Kescherdriller


----------



## Bootsmann HH (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin!

Danke für die freundlichen Wünsche! Bis die beiden *******r da sind, ist es wohl April. Freue mich aber ebenfalls auf einen Tag mit Dir / Euch in Rödekro. Das mit Deinem "Gravedforellen" ist auf jeden Fall eine Super-Idee!!

So, jetzt werde ich für meinen Ostseetörn - morgen mit der MS Forelle - einkaufen. Wind ist mit 4 bis 5 (Böen 6) angesagt. Brauche sicherlich noch einen Pilker jenseits der 80 gr.!

Ein schönes WE wünscht- bootsmann HH


----------



## Matzinger (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Bootsmann: Schon die Frau überredet und den Tag auf der Schönheitsfarm gebucht ? Ein Tag langt nicht...!

@alle: Etwas schwache Resonanz. Hat wirklich keiner Zeit und Lust ?

Werde auch mal etwas in die Mitanglerbörse stellen.


Ach ja: Am 27.12. geht es noch mal für einen Tag nach Rödekro. Wer hier Zeit hat ist herzlich auf einen Kaffee eingeladen.


----------



## Kescherdriller (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Matz!

Ich kann´s kaum noch abwarten bis Rödekro!! Vielleicht können wir dann ja schon unsere neuen Caps tragen!? Vielen Dank schon mal an Dich für das vorgezogene Burtzeltagsgeschenk!!!!Super Idee!!!

@Bootsmann:
Los Junge,das schaffst Du schon! Deine Frau freur sich bestimmt über ein schönes Wellness Wo-ende!!Grins

@all: 
Hat keiner Zeit von Euch oder bekommt ihr die 2Tage nicht bei Eurer Regierung durch?? Sonst könnt ihr ja mit Bootsmann zusammen was buchen;gibt dann bestimmt Mengenrabatt!!Grins

Gruß 

Kescherdriller


----------



## Bootsmann HH (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin!

Bin noch fertig von der "Boardi-Tour" mit der MS Forelle von gestern. Habe auch große Schmerzen in meiner rechten Schulter! Nein, nicht vom drillen! Wir haben bei uns die Diele umgestellt und ich bin "schlaftrunken" gegen einen Schrank gerannt, der da vorher nicht war.

@Matzinger: Meinst Du ein Tag für's angeln reicht nicht aus - oder ein Tag bei meiner Frau reicht nicht aus?

Viele Grüße - bootsmann HH

Aber auch drillen durfte ich! Mit 3 Fischen (einer so um die 64) war ich nicht schlecht dabei. Der vierte viel mir leider beim Landungsversuch mit einer 3,60 m langen Penn senopilk die Bordwand runter. Hat aber Spass gemacht!

So, ich werde versuchen alles möglich zu machen, um bei Euch zu sein! Fest steht, dass ich wenigstens einen Tag mit Euch am See bin.


----------



## Forellendavid (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallöchen an alle,

 ich würde ja schon ganz gerne mitkommen. Ich werd nochmal meinen Schwiegervater fragen. Es liegt ja nicht an uns sondern am weiblichen Geschlecht!!!!!! Hat sich eigentlich jemand die Seiten angeschaut die ich beschrieben habe ?? Wenn ja könntet Ihr mir ja mal eure Meinung schreiben da die Seite auf meinem Mist gewachsen ist, und ich jede Hilfe und Ideen gut gebrauchen kann. 

 Ich frage auf alle Fälle meinen Schwiegervater diese Woche nochmal wegen der 1 Januarwoche. Melde mich sobald ich eine Antwort habe!!

 Gruß Forellendavid


----------



## testing (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Ahoi!

Danke für die PM....
Im Januar werde ich nicht dabei sein können.
Zumindest nicht körperlich....

Werde wohl erst Ende März oder April wieder hoch fahren.
Mal sehen, ob dann Rödekro, Uge oder ganz woanders.
Ist ja noch ein wenig Zeit.

Gruß
Testing


----------



## Kescherdriller (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin zusammen!!

So,das nächste Jahr rückt immer näher und somit auch unsere Tour nach Rödekro!! Wie siehts denn nu aus;hat jemand Lust sich Matze und mir anzuschließen?? Hütte kostet wie gesagt 80Euronen+nen 5er für Bettzeug!!

Wir fahren vom 3-4 oder 4-5 Januar!! Haben dann natürlich auch unsere AB-Caps auf,damit wir nicht wieder ne Nelke im Haar tragen müssen,damit man uns erkennt(obwohl ich sie mir hinters Ohr klemmen muß,die Zeiten mit dem vollen Haar sind bei mir fast vorbei)!!

Bis denne

Gruß Kescherdriller


----------



## Bootsmann HH (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Kescherdriller:

Moin!

Habe am 02.01.2005 eine Bootstour geplant - die fällt aber ins Waser! Kann mich also ganz um die Forellen in Rödekro kümmern...

Wenn Ihr am 03. bis 04.01.2005 fahren wollt, komme ich morgens am 04.01.05.

Wenn Ihr am 04. bis 05.01.2005 fahren wollt, komme ich morgens am 05.01.05.

Übernachten ist nicht! Meine Frau hat die mail mit "Nelken" im Haar u.ä. gelesen und hat nun bedenken, was wir da alles in der Hütte anstellen...

Würde denn gegen 05:30 h in Rödekro auflaufen. Habt Ihr schon eine Ahnung, an welchen See Ihr angeln wollt?

Freue mich Euch wiederzusehen...

Grüße - bootsmann HH


----------



## Matzinger (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Es ist jetzt amtlich: Kescherdriller und ich werden Rödekro am 03.01. und 04.01. beglücken.

Wie gesagt: Wer Lust hat, kann sich mit uns eine Hütte mieten.
Kosten: € 80,-
Zusagen bis spätestens 19.12.

Ansonsten werden wir ein DZ buchen. Auf alle Fälle sind wir am Teich 2.

@Bootsmann: Wir freuen uns schon auf Dich, erste Berichte gibbet dann per SMS am 03.


----------



## Matzinger (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Bootsmann: Weltklasse Vorschlag von meiner Frau:
2 Tage mit Übernachtung auf der Schönheitsfarm buchen und schon bist Du frei für den Trip...! Einen Versuch wäre es wert

@Kescherdriller: Bin so was von hot... . Unglaublich


----------



## Matzinger (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

So, das Doppelzimmer in Rödekro ist gebucht. Wer Lust hat, kann uns ja am 04. und 05.01. am Teich besuchen kommen. Kaffee gibt es natürlich auch.

Bootsmann wird am 05.01. aufschlagen und wohl wieder eine vernichtende Niederlage einstecken...!

Jetzt hoffen wir mal, daß der Tümpel nicht zufriert.


Am 28.12. teste ich Rödekro schon mal mit Mrnick und einem Nichtboardie an.
Berichte folgen natürlich.


----------



## Kescherdriller (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Matz!

Du sollst arbeiten und Dich nicht den ganzen Tag im Board rumtreiben!! Wie kommt sonst die Knatze für die Gänseschlegel rein!!??!! Grins

Danke noch mal für das vorzeitige Burzelgeschenk;werde das Cap am 04.und05.01 mit Würde und FReude tragen!! DANKEEEEE

Man wat freu ich mich schon auf 2schöne Fischtage;ist wie 2Wochen Urlaub!!

@Bootsmann:Freu mich natürlich auch Dich wieder zu sehen! Mal sehen was diesmal Deine Fangquote so bringt!!

Bis denne und
Tight Lines,

Gruß Kescherdriller


----------



## Matzinger (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Kescherdriller: Im Gegensatz zu Dir muß ich hart arbeiten für mein Geld...  
Und für die Gänsekeulen musste ich einen Kleinkredit aufnehmen.

Pack´schon mal die Klapperjasskarten und die Würfel ein, für Cola-W. sorge ich !


----------



## Matzinger (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Kurzer Bericht vom gestrigen Tag in Rödekro.

Bei gutem Wetter (zwar - 3 Grad, aber trocken) um 4.00 Uhr mit MrNick und einem Nichtboardie  losgefahren und um 5.45 Uhr die Ruten ausgelegt.

Habe dann um 7.00 Uhr die erste Forelle gefangen und eigentlich gedacht, daß es ein erfolgreicher Tag wird. Tja, denkste. MRNick und ich haben bis 15 Uhr je 2 Stück gefangen. Alle direkt an der Kante, 30 cm auftreibend, Teig.
Vielleicht lag es daran, daß es immer kälter wurde, der Wind auffrischte und es anfing, mächtig zu schneien.
Keine Ahnung. Jedenfalls lohnt es sich nicht, über diesen Tag noch mehr Worte zu verlieren. Ich friere immer noch...!

Hoffentlich wird es nächste Woche mit Kescherdriller besser. Bericht folgt.


P. S.: Hatte noch 2 Bisse an der Hälteranlage. Habe aber auch die versemmelt.


----------



## mrnick5 (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

moinsen,

Dank Matzinger, daß Du so fix den Bericht eingestellt hast.

Es war ein trotz der geringen Ausbeute ein klasse Tag & würde mich freuen, wir diesen bei etwas besseren Temperaturen wiederholen könnten.

Ich wünsche Dir & Kescherdriller 2 effektive Tage am See, aber nicht das Ihr die ganze Zeit in der Hütte sitzt, Klapperjass spielt & den Glühwein vergewaltigt 

Petri Heil & viele dicke Fische


----------



## Hechtjäger (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin zusammen,
also der beste Angelsee ist in Arrild da hab ich eine 4kg Forelle gefangen und es ist einen nette und saubere Umgebung.


----------



## Kescherdriller (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin!!

Sage nur,daß ich so hot bin und "Ihr",liebe Boardfreunde ne Menge verpasst!

Schade,daß die Resonanz etwas mager ausfiehl;  aber Matz und Ego laden
Euch gerne auf nen Glühwilie ein!!

So long and

tight lines,

Kescherdriller


----------



## Matzinger (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Ganz kurzer Bericht, vielleicht schreibt Kescherdriller noch etwas...?!

Dienstag hatten wir ca. Windstärke 8 und es war im Wind superkalt. Haben dann aus Bequemlichkeitsgründen ablandig gefischt und an der Hälteranlage 5 Bisse auf Mehli/Made, 2 m Vorfach gehabt. Da die Bisse am Bombarda durch den Wind nicht zu erkennen waren und wir diese erst durch den Schnurablauf erkannt haben, gingen die Biester sofort in die Hälteranlage. Alle abgerissen.

Haben dann doch noch den Platz gewechselt und auflandig gefischt. Ergebnis: 2 Forellen (1 x 3 kg, 1 x 1,5 kg) in 10 Minuten. Ansonsten nix.

Mittwoch war es noch schlimmer. Nur Kescherdriller hat eine gefangen, also Mantel des Schweigens darüber und auf das nächste Mal freuen... .

Doppelzimmer war sauber, zusätzlich gibt es noch einen großen Aufenthaltsraum mit TV und eine Gemeinschaftsküche, Froster, etc. Für den Kurs absolut o. K. !

Ach ja: Haben auf dem Rückwind nochmal Halt in Früskow gemacht. Bewertung spare ich mir...  :c


----------



## bigcalli (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo bin erst seit heute hier im Board und war letztes Jahr bei einem Kurzurlaub bei Nr.68 Frueskov Fiskeso . Joe (der besitzer) ist super nett und hat jederzeit nen guten Tipp auf lager. Gefangen habe ich sehr gut ,etliche (soweit ich mich errinnere 7 oder 8 Stck.) von durchschnittlich über 1 Kg und eine von 4,5 Kg . Der see (oder fast schon ein Teich ) mit ca 17.000 m² ist gut überschaubar . Habe erst gedacht das man nur dort am Netz gut fängt, ist aber überall gut ( waren mit mir nur 3 Angler dort ) .Kann ich so behaupten da ich 6 Stunden dort verbracht habe und 2 mal rund um den Teich gefangen habe(hatte nachgefragt das "Wandern" war erlaubt).
 Top Köder war Sunshine Yellow von Power Bait.Dort ist aber alles Erlaubt außer KöFi.und Made..... Der Parkplatz ist ganze 10 Meter vom See weg also kein Problem und hütten sind  gut verteilt.Blinker und Spinner ging nicht so gut auch gummi brachte nichts obwohl 1 Angler ne richtig große nach langem Drill auf einen richtig großen Löffelblinker verloren hatte ( Stand schon mit dem Kescher bereit ist dann aber ca 3-4 meter vorm Ufer explodiert und ausgeschlitzt ( Schätze so ca 8 Kg oder vielleicht noch mehr).Mein Glück war das eine Woche vorher Preisangeln der Dänish open 2004 war und nicht viel raus kam ( laut Joe ). Bin dann nochmals 2 Tage Später dort vorbei und bekam dort erzählt das dort etliche Kawemsmänner rausgekommen sind.An dem tag habe ich "nur" 4 Stunden verbracht und hatte 4 oder 5 wobei die schwerste 2,8 Kg hatte.Leider war es nur ein Kurzurlaub und leider ist die Anreise aus dem Ruhrgebiet doch zu weit ansonsten würde ich lieber mein Geld in DK , als in unseren doch enttäuschenden (mit ca 400 gr. Forellen ausgestatteten) Forellenseen zu lassen.#6


----------



## bigcalli (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

So der joe hat jetzt seine page oben !

http://www.frueskov.dk/tysk/index.htm

 Die ( aus meiner sicht ) Hot Spots habe ich rot markiert und das zweite Bild zeigt mich


----------



## testing (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@ Matzinger:



			
				Matzinger schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ach ja: Haben auf dem Rückwind nochmal Halt in Früskow gemacht. Bewertung spare ich mir... :c


 
Was war denn mit Frueskov?
Wir wollen evtl. im März zu Zweit mit einer Übernachtung hoch.
Wissen aber noch nicht, ob Uge, Rödekro (Hütten sind ja um einiges teurer) oder viellecht auch Frueskov.


Gruß
Testing


----------



## Matzinger (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Mahlzeit Testing.

Ich kann nur sagen:  #q  :v  und  #d


Vergiss´es. Viel zu lütt der Tümpel.

Rödekro kostet 32 Euronen im DZ. War klasse. Küche, Aufenthaltsraum mit Couch un TV. Alles gut.


----------



## testing (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Danke!

Dann werde ich mir den Weg dorthin erst mal sparen.
Vielleicht nur mal kurz vorbeischauen...


In Uge bekomme ich für € 42,00 eine Hütte direkt am See. Ist natürlich auch nicht verkehrt und jeder hat seine eigene Koje |schlaf: 

Das die Toiletten und Duschen etwas weiter weg sind kann ja auch ein Vorteil sein: Wenn ich nachts mal dringend wohin muss, werfe ich vorher die Angel aus und mit etwas Glück ist einer dran wenn ich wiederkomme...
#a​ 
Seit wann interessiert dich die Größe des Tümpels?
Angelst doch sowieso nur an der Hälter-Anlage #: 


Vielleicht treffen wir uns ja mal an einem Teich... #g 


Gruß
Testing


----------



## Matzinger (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Wollte den Thread nur mal wieder nach oben holen... .
Gibt es mal einige Neuigkeiten von Euch zu berichten ? Kann doch nicht sein, daß in den letzten 2 Monaten niemand oben war ?!

Werde im März von Freitag bis Sonntag mit meinem Nachbarn und seinem Wohnwagen eventuell nach Rödekro oder Arrild fahren.
@Kescherdriller: Würde Dich gerne mitnehmen, aber da ich ihn lange überreden musste mit mir zu fahren, sollten wir mal lieber den April ins Auge fassen. Da geht es mit meinem Vater und meinem Bruder wohl ebnfalls an einen der beiden Tümpel. Freitag bis Samstag. Tagsüber fischen, nachts Skat ! Melde´Dich mal morgen.

Wer war schon mal in Arrild ?

Gruß

Matzinger


----------



## cheddar-bob (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich will im April mit meinem Womo und ne kleine Rundreise in DK machen, so ne Woche oder so.

Flensburg-Kolding-Langeland-Fehmarn und nach Hause natürlich.

Auf dem Weg wollen wir dann an so nem Forellenzirkus Station machen und ein zwei Tage angeln. 
Die ganzen Berichte im AB sind echt informativ und die meisten scheinen ja wohl Rødekro, Uge und so zu favorisieren. 
Wir aber werden uns wohl für Hvilested Lystfiskersø Nr.54 entscheiden. Sieht irgendwie nett aus, liegt schön aufm Weg und da kann man mit dem Womo campen.
Es scheinen ja auch noch nicht so viele da gewesen zu sein, da kann ich dann auch was fürs AB tun und ein par Infos sammeln.|znaika: 
********ODER RÄT JEMAND STARK AB?????******

Die meiste Zeit werden wir dann wohl auf Langeland oder Fehmarn fischen.
Falls ihr da zufällig nette Campingplätze und/oder gute "Ecken" zum angeln kennt, nur raus damit. :m


----------



## Matzinger (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Jo sieht gut aus. Habe keine Infos, also viel Glück.
Bericht ist Pflicht !


----------



## Milchner (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

hallo cheddar bob,
wenn du sowieso in der nähe von kolding bist,würde ich dir empfehlen mal beim kurt 49. Refsgårds Lystfiskersø vorbei zuschauen.tolle anlage und sehr schöne fische.gleich vorne beim einlauf,beissen sie sehr gut.die u.boote,
stehen links im eck am steeg.


----------



## Forellendavid (9. März 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo an alle!!

Ich fahre vom 21.03 - 24.03. wieder nach Rodekro. War jemand von euch in letzter Zeit dort und könnt Ihr was neues berichten. Vieleicht ist ja auch jemand von euch in der Zeit da !! (Käffchen inkl.)

Gruß Forellendavid


----------



## tuscha108 (9. März 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

HI

eigentlich wollte ich letztes WE nach Rodekro ist aber alles zugefroren gewesen.
Werde aber wohl die nächste Woche mal wieder hinfahren vielleicht sieht man sich ja.

MFG Tuscha108


----------



## cheddar-bob (9. März 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



			
				Milchner schrieb:
			
		

> hallo cheddar bob,
> wenn du sowieso in der nähe von kolding bist,würde ich dir empfehlen mal beim kurt 49. Refsgårds Lystfiskersø vorbei zuschauen.tolle anlage und sehr schöne fische.gleich vorne beim einlauf,beissen sie sehr gut.die u.boote,
> stehen links im eck am steeg.


 
Hi,
Ich habe Deinen Beitrag irgendwie eben erst gesehen.|kopfkrat 
habs mir grade auf Dansee mal angeschaut. Sieht echt nett aus, scheint allerdings leider keine Campingmöglichkeit zu haben.

Trotzdem Danke


----------



## Milchner (10. März 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo cheddar-bob,
wegen Camping kann ich dir leider keine Auskunft geben.Aber ruf doch dort mal an,der chef spricht sehr gut deutsch.Das Fischen dort lohnt sich allemal.

Und danke nochmal,für den Stefan Blank.Der hat Zukunft bei unserem FCK

Und für die Alemannia ist der Aufstieg noch zu schaffen.


----------



## cheddar-bob (10. März 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Milchner,

die Telenummer steht ja auf der Infoseite. Werde da wohl mal anrufen.
An dem 54er warst Du aber noch nie?

Das freut mich aber, dass Euch der Blank soviel Freude macht. :e 
Naja, mal im Ernst, ich meine die Saison hätte er ruhig noch hier zu Ende spielen können.
Aber so ist das halt. :c 

Der Aufstiegszug ist abgefahren! Ist aber auch besser so! Alemannia ist noch nicht so weit, in der ersten Liga eine Klatsche nach der anderen zu bekommen ist auch nichts.


----------



## Milchner (10. März 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo cheddar-bob,
wir waren letztes Jahr das erste mal in DK.Wir haben uns einige Anlagen angeschaut und auch 2 weitere befischt,aber am meisten begeistert,waren wir vom Kurt seiner Anlage.Wir waren auch einen Tag am 54. Hvilested Lystfiskersø.Die ist auch zu beachten,aber meines Erachtens zu überlaufen.
Wir haben dann nur noch beim Kurt gefischt.Der hat wirklich schöne Fische drinn und vorne am ersten See am Einlauf rechts fängst du garantiert deine Forellen.Da waren immer im höchsten Fall 5 Leute in der Anlage.Und wenn mal ne Beispause ist,setzt du dich vorne zum Kurt und trinkst ein Karlsberg.

Den Aufstieg der Alemannia,würde ich noch nicht aus den Augen verlieren,die Saison ist noch lang.Auf jeden Fall waren sie die Mannschaft die die deutschen Farben im UEFA-Cup am besten vertreten haben.Respekt.

Hier Haben wir die 14 Tage gewohnt.Passt alles,von der riesigen Gefriertruhe,bis zum Partykeller,alles vorhanden.
Ruf doch mal an(die Frau spricht auch deutsch)ob du es auch tageweise mieten kannst.
http://www.natur-ferien.dk/deutsch.html

Gruß Thomas


----------



## cheddar-bob (10. März 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hi Milchner,
schönen Dank für den Link.
Wir werden aber in meinem Wohnmobil on tour sein und deshalb kein Haus brauchen.
Auch ich werde das erstemal in DK Urlaub machen, durchgefahren bin ich schon öfter.
Unser eigentliches Ziel ist Langeland. Wir wollen nur mal sehen wie die dänischen Forellenpuffs so sind.

@ ALLE
war denn sonst noch keiner am 54er???????

MfG Cheddar


----------



## Matzinger (16. März 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Kescherdriller und ich werden wohl auch am Dienstag/Mittwoch Rödekro beglücken.
Freue mich schon wie ein Schneekönig !


----------



## Kescherdriller (16. März 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin! 
Na und ich erst!!!!    Jedoch nicht Di+Mi sondern Mi+Do!!!

Ich bin soo heiß und kann´s kaum noch erwarten die Rute in der Hand zu haben!!
Matz,wann kaufen wir den Tackle-Shop leer????

Tight Lines,
Kescherdriller


Ps.: Hatt jemand Lust dazu zu stoßen???


----------



## Matzinger (16. März 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Bin so was von hot... ! Unglaublich.
Doppelzimmer ist gebucht und Cola-W. ist kaltgestellt.

@Kescherdriller: Dienstag los zum Shop ? Denke mal, daß wir einen Tag in Rödekro und 1 Tag in Fole fischen sollten !


----------



## wodibo (18. März 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



			
				Kescherdriller schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin soo heiß und kann´s kaum noch erwarten die Rute in der Hand zu haben!!



*Taaaaaaaaaaatüüüüüüüüüütaaaaaaaaaataaaaaaaaaaaaaaa* 

Wie, was, wo jetzt???? Onana, onono, onanie oder wie??? :q :q :q

Ich liebe Denunzianten #6


----------



## Matzinger (18. März 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Das kommt davon, wenn mich Kescherdriller so selten sieht.
Ich sollte mir das mit dem Doppelzimmer noch mal überlegen...


----------



## testing (18. März 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Und ich liebe es zu denunzieren :m 
Aber das schrie ja förmlich nach einer Meldung an die Boardpolizei.... 

Gebe dafür mal in Rödekro einen Kaffe aus.
Oder doch lieber einen warmen Tee....   


Testing


----------



## Bootsmann HH (21. März 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin!

Leider war ich in den letzten Monaten beruflich so eingespannt, dass ich nicht zum schreiben und auch nicht zum angeln gekommen bin.

Am Sa. war ich mit einem Kollegen in "Gröhnwold" (o.ä.) und wer kommt da mit einem Kaffeepott vorbei? ...uns Matze!

Ist ja ein Hammer, dass der tread noch "lebt".

Wir wollen am Freitag auch los! Eventuell auch nach DK. 

Grüße auch an Olli

bootsmann HH


----------



## sunny (21. März 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo an alle,

nen Kumpel von mir will über Ostern an den See 52 Lystfiskegarden Roust.

War von euch schon mal jemand dort und wenn ja, wie war es? 

sunny #h


----------



## Matzinger (25. März 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Neuer Bericht aus DK.

Kescherdriller und ich sind am Mittwoch um ca. 5 Uhr in Rödekro angekommen. Ab an Teich 2, Höhe Hälteranlage.
War eine falsche Entscheidung, da der Wind ablandig war. Jedenfalls haben wir nur 3 Stück (Kescherdriller 2, davon 1 von 4 kg) gefangen. Alle anderen die im Wind standen, haben recht gut gefangen.
Abends haben wir dann noch 3-4 Fuglsang vom Fass mit Anett und Kurt in der Hütte getrunken, einmal Pölsemix gegessen und dann haben wir unser DZ bezogen.
Am nächsten Morgen sind wir dann nach Fole gefahren und auch hier haben wir erstmal ablandig gefischt. Bis um 11 Uhr habe ich eine auf schleppen gefangen, Kescherdriller hatte nichts.
Also alles zusammenpacken und in den Wind umziehen war das Motto. Und siehe da:
Ich habe noch 6 Stück gefangen, Kescherdriller 2 und eine große von ca. 5-6 kg ist ihm ausgeschlitzt |supergri 
Wer sich also in den Wind stellt, wird sehr gut fangen.

Wer in den nächsten Tagen hinfährt:
Ganz wichtig ist tief zu fischen (ca. 50 cm über Grund). Gefangen haben wir fast alle auf gelben Teig, teilweise garniert mit Riesenmehli oder Bienenmade). Auf schleppen ging nur etwas, wenn man gaaaaaaaaaaanz langsam mit Pausen geschleppt hat.
Ach ja: Maximal 5 m vom Ufer fischen, die Forellen stehen an der Kante !
An der Hälteranlage gab es keinen Biss.

Mal schauen was Bootsmann so schreibt. Haben gestern mit ihm gesprochen, als er gerade auf den Weg nach Rödekro war.


----------



## Matzinger (25. März 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Kurzer telefonischer Bericht von Bootsmann aus Rödekro, Teich 3:

Er hat sieben Stück (1 von 4 kg), sein Kumpel hat 3.
Alle auf Teig oder Bienenmade, 50 cm auftreibend, direkt an der Kante.
Bericht und Fotos folgen, ich hoffe von Forellendavid auch ?!

@Iron: Lange nichts mehr von Dir im Board gesehen... . Was ist los ? Kein Ausgang ?


----------



## tuscha108 (27. März 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo#h 

gibts was neues aus Rodekro? will morgen auch hin und wäre über Tipps dankbar.????????????????????????????????


----------



## testing (27. März 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@ Matziner: Schöner Bericht. Wann bist du wieder oben?  

@ Bootsmann, wo bleibt der Bericht? 

Hat von euch schon jemand Erfahrungen, ob auch spät Abend oder Nachts gebissen wird?
Und kennt jemand Teich 1 gegenüber den Hütten? Der sieht ja recht steril aus....

Bin im April mal wieder oben und hoffe auf gute Fänge.
War zuletzt in 2003 in da und blieb leider Schneider.

Testing


----------



## Juliannn (28. März 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

teich 1 is nicht schlecht da ist auch immer preisangeln in dem see sind paar dicke dinger drine
und wird imemr recht viel gefangen,meine besten fänge waren beim schleppen.
nachts habe ich da noch nie geangelt immer nur morgens.einfach mal testen würde ich sagen und sich selber  ein bild davon machen

julian


----------



## Matzinger (28. März 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@testing: Bin auch im April (22. - 24.) oben, wann bist Du da ?
Auch im April werden Sie an der Kante und recht tief beißen.
Hälteranlage wird noch nicht funzen.

Teich 1 ist auch gut, wobei mir der Teich auch zu steril ist. Am schönsten ist der 3er.


----------



## Pfiffi4773 (28. März 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Ich melde mich auch mal wieder.
Wir haben letzte Woche ein Schönes großes Womo klar gemacht und am 10.05. geht es dann auch mal wieder nach Dk!
Wir hatten uns überlegt in Uge oder Rodekro anzufangen und dann noch bis Arrild, Fole und Ribe zu fahren.
Haben ja eine Woche Zeit!
Mal sehen ob wir auch noch bis Roust kommen.
Letztes Jahr um die Zeit haben wir Klasse gefangen, mal schauen wie es dieses Jahr ist!


----------



## testing (28. März 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@ Juliannn: Danke für den Tipp. Werde mich vielleicht da mal nachts hinhocken.

@ Metzinger: Fahren am 09.04 hoch. Übernachtung in der Hütte.

Hatte gestern die spontane Idee bis mittags an Teich 2, dann kurz aufs Ohr hauen  |schlaf: und ab nachmittags / abends dann Teich 1.
Ist so schön dicht bei den Hütten.... (kein Auto und Prost...#g )


Sonntag dann noch mal Teich 2 oder 3.

Ab wann beißen die eigentlich morgens uns bis wann abends?
In den Mittagsstunden zwischen  ca. 12:00h - 15:00h ist m.E. nach doch eher nichts los.
Oder wie ist es bei euch gewesen?

Hat Kurt egentlich irgendwelche Beschränkungen was Köder angeht?
Giftige und explosive Stoffe mal ausgenommen... 

Einfrieren kann ich die Tonnen an Fisch doch bei ihm???

Gruß
Testing


----------



## Bootsmann HH (28. März 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Männer!

Hoffe, dass Ihr Alle einige schöne Ostertage gehabt hat!

So, wir waren am (Kar)Freitag in Rödekro - also eher so am Donnerstag (24:00). Die verschiedenen Seen waren schon gut besucht. Einige haben Nachtangeln gemacht. Viele standen auch mit Ihren Wohnwagen / Mobilen an den Seen.

Wir wollten erst an See 2. Die guten Plätze (gegen den Wind) waren aber schon besetzt. Also sind wir an den See 3. gegenüber der Hälteranlage gegen den Wind.

Gegen 05:30 h sind wir angefangen. Eine auf Grund gelegt (ca. 50 cm). Gleich morgens hatte ich einen Biss. Leider hat sich die Sehne in überspülten Zweigen verfangen und ist gebrochen. Die gleiche Nummer 10 min. später auch bei meinem Kollegen. So'n Schei..

Als es hell war haben wir einen 20 gr. Sbiro und montiert ab an die Hälteranlage (Maden, Teig und Mehlwurm). Da ging leider nicht viel. 

Was soll ich sagen - man konnte schleppen, was das Zeug hält es ging nichts! Bis 11:00 h hatte ich 2 mein Kollege leider 0.

Gegen Mittag ging meine Grundrute ab! Zum Glück hatte ich den Freileif eingestellt und konnte Anschlagen. Nach 10 min kam eine schöne ca. 3,8 kg Forelle raus. Geiler Drill und toller Fisch!

Am späten Nachmittag hat es den noch mehrere Bisse auf Grund gegeben. Ende Kollege 3 und ich 7.

Bilder schicke ich Matze mal als PN. Bin ja so doof, um selber die Bilder einzustellen.

Alles im Allen ein toller Tag in DK. Jederzeit wieder...

Grüße - bootsmann HH


----------



## Forellendavid (29. März 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo

aaaalsooooo!!! Unser Erfolg in 3 Tagen hielt sich ja ein wenig in Grenzen. Am Ersten Tag ging ich als Schneider durch. Auch am 2.Tag ging bei mir gar nichts. Aber am dritten Tag hatte ich 5 schöne Fische davon 2 x ca. 4 kg. Also war alles schön!! Insgesamt haben wir zu 4 Personen 22 Forellen gefangen davon glaube ich 5 oder 6 an die 3 - 4 kg. Naja ich denke ich werde eventuell, wenn mein Frauchen mich lässt zum Preisangeln vorbeischauen. 

Gruß

Forellendavid


----------



## testing (29. März 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Schöne Berichte von Euch!!!!!!

In knapp zwei Wochen bin ich auch endlich oben....

@ Forellendavid: Worauf habt ihr denn gefangen?

Testing


----------



## Forellendavid (30. März 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo  |kopfkrat 

wir haben auf Bienenmaden (2 Stk). Grund ca 50 cm auftreibend und Blau weiße Paste gut gefangen. Nicht weit rausschmeißen (am See 2 hinten in der Bucht gleich an den Streuchern hinwerfen max.6-8m) Und als Grundblei zwei feste Schrotbleie a 2-3 gr. benutzen (so das die Paste gerade so untergeht) Die Forellen beißen sehr vorsichtig. Ach ja was auch gut kommt sind silberne Blinker. (wir haben glaube ich mind. 8 Stück auf Blinker gefangen alle in der Bucht) Mit Schleppen tut sich nicht so viel was aber nicht heißt das es bei Dir auch so ist. (Wetterabhängig) Naja ansonsten viel viel Spass und bitte Bericht reinschreiben. Und immer dran denken Nase in den Wind !!!


Gruß 


Forellendavid #h  #h  #h


----------



## Bootsmann HH (31. März 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Männer!

Am 08. bis 10.04.2005 (also Freitag bis Sonntag) haben wir "die Jungs HH" unser jährliches Treffen in DK. Wir haben ein schönes Haus angemietet und freuen uns auf tiefgründige Gespräche unter Männer....

Da die Kollegen alle erst gegen Freitag Nachmittag anreisen haben wir (mein Angelfreund und ich) uns folgendes überlegt:

Wir nehmen uns am Freitag frei und fahren "ganz" früh nach DK und machen in Röderkro eine 6 stündige Pause.

Also, angeln von 06:00 h bis 12:00 h! Das Wetter wird toll und die Forellen "steigen"! 

Ist jemand eventuell am Freitag dabei?!

Ist nicht das kommende WE auch Preisangeln in Rödekro - dann wird sicherlich auch noch am 08.04.05 noch sehr viel Fisch drin sein!

Würde mich auf ein Treffen (oder Wiedersehen) freuen...

Grüße - bootsmann HH


----------



## testing (31. März 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hi Bootsmann!

Bin das WE zwar auch oben, fahren aber erst Samstag früh los, so das wir zwischen 06:00h und 07:00h vor Ort sind.
Schade, hätte mich über ein Treffen gefreut.

Das Preisangeln findet vom 22.04. - 24.04. statt.
Ich hoffe doch, er vernachlässigt den Teich vorher nicht?

Kann ich Fische vor Ort einfrieren?

Testing


----------



## Matzinger (3. April 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@testing: Einfrieren geht

@Bootsmann: Mit Dir fische ich nicht mehr... . Das ist immer so niederschmetternd für Dich.


----------



## petipet (3. April 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo und Moin,

ich geb mal meinen Senf dazu. Was haltet ihr denn vom Storchensee bei Ribe. *(Storkensöen in DK ausgeschildert)*

Habe diesen P&T manchmal als Alternative zur westlichen Ribe-Au beangelt, wenn der Wasserstand in der Ribe oder Brede-Au nicht passte.
Auch im Hochsommer glasklares, kühles Wasser mit tiefen Gumpen. Am nördlichen Quelleinlauf ein tiefes Loch, wo sich die Forellen auch im Juli/August mit Sauerstoff gesättigt, wohlfühlen.

Gruß...Peter|wavey:


----------



## testing (3. April 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Nabend's Ihr Rödekro-Jünger und andere P&T -Angler!

Hier --> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=49661

können wir einen von uns zum Boardferkel wählen lassen.

Und bekanntlich muss man ja für jede Auszeichnung einen Ausgeben.
Oder????

Finde sowieso, dass wir uns mal hier in Hamburg zu einem Glass Milch treffen sollten.
Was meint Ihr?

Testing


----------



## Kescherdriller (4. April 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin zusammen!!

Na das ist ja echt nen dolles Ding; Erst muß man sich hier denunzieren lassen und dann wird man auch noch für ne "Runde" vorgeschlagen!!TSTSTS!!!

Aber kein Problem,beim nexten mal in Rödekro bist auf nen Glas Milch(auch mit Kakaopulverschuß) eingeladen!!

Bis bald,Prost und

Tight Lines,

Kescherdriller


----------



## Pfiffi4773 (4. April 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@petipet

Ribe ist ganz nett.
Wenn wir mit dem WOMO unterwegs sind laufen wir Ribe auch immer an!
Ist meiner Meinung nach ziemlich aber überlaufen.
Mit dem Loch am Einlauf im Kanal ( länglicher Teich) hast du auf alle Fälle Recht!
Direkt vorne am Steg geht aber eigentlich auch immer was.
Ribe ist nicht immer leicht zu beangeln finde ich.


----------



## Matzinger (8. April 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Mit dem Boardferkel kann nur Kescherdriller gemeint sein. Ich weiß wovon ich spreche. War schon oft genug mit ihm los...!

Werde mal rasch meine Stimme abgeben.
Trefen in HH oder Rödekro wäre klasse. Vielleicht gibt es ja mal die Möglichkeit, ein Treffen an einem offenen Gewässer zu machen (Dove-Elbe, etc.)


----------



## testing (8. April 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Würde ein Treffen in HH favorisieren.
Rödekro ist sicher nicht immer einfach zu terminieren.

Mit dem Treffen an einem offenem Gewässer müssen wir noch etwas warten.
Habe _noch_ keinen Fischereischein :-(

Morgen um 04:30 gehts endlich los!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

testing


----------



## Matzinger (10. April 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@testing: Na dann mal los mit dem Spofischein.
Können uns natürlich alle auch in Jersbek oder Grönwohld treffen, wobei man da die Forellen besser als Hechtköder nehmen kann #q 

@all: Bin vom 22. - 24.04. in Rödekro. Wer will ´n Kaffee mit mir bei Kurt trinken ?


----------



## Matzinger (17. April 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

So, der countdown läuft, am Freitag geht es mal wieder für 3 Tage nach Rödekro.
War jemand am Wochenende oder in den letzten Tagen da? Montagen, Tiefe, Köder, etc... .


Danke

Matzinger


----------



## Bootsmann HH (17. April 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin!

Werde wohl nicht so schnell nach Rödekro fahren. 

Bin am Freitag mit einem Freund nach Dänemark (Hivede Sande) gefahren. Heringe satt! Nach 2 Stunden angeln kam ein Anruf - Britta musste in Krankenhaus...

Wir die Heringe auf Eis gelegt und ab nach HH - in WOB 10! (Hinfahrt 4 Stunden - Rückfahrt 2 Stunden 40 min.)

Falscher Alarm! Britta geht es gut (und den zwei Mädels auch) Sie liegt jetzt im Krankenhaus und wir hoffen, dass sie noch 14 Tage durchhält.

Also drückt die Daumen. Angeln geht jetzt leider nicht...

Grüsse - bootsmann HH


----------



## testing (17. April 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hi Bootsmann,

wünsche dir und deiner Familei alles Gute!!!!!!

@ Matzinger:

Wollte eigentlich keinen Bericht schreiben, da ich das letzte WE ganz schnell vergessen will.....

Samstag ab 06:30h bis Sonntag ca. 13:30h in Rödekro,
Vier Leute haben 6 ( in Worten: sechs) Forellen gefangen.
Klar, waren alles keine Portionsforellen, aber halt nur 6 :-(

Es war sau kalt, es hat geschneit, gehagelt, geregnet :-( :-( :-(
An den Teichehn 1, 2, 3 sind wir gewesen. Immer schön gegen den Wind.
Neee, was war das kalt.
Fange gerade wieder zu frieren an................

Wenn du da bist, schöne Grüße an Kurt. 

Und falls dir auch kalt werden sollte, kann ich nur einen schönen "Schladerer" empfehlen.
Wir haben Kurt eine Flasche dagelassen ;-) 

In zweieinhalb Wochen gehts erstmal Richtund Ry und dann auf die Nordseeseite Richtung Lemvig. 



testing


----------



## Matzinger (19. April 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



			
				Matzinger schrieb:
			
		

> So, der countdown läuft, am Freitag geht es mal wieder für 3 Tage nach Rödekro.
> War jemand am Wochenende oder in den letzten Tagen da? Montagen, Tiefe, Köder, etc... .
> 
> 
> ...




War wirklich keiner in den letzten Tagen da ? Bitte dringend Rückinfo: Stehen die Forellen noch an der Kante, Köder, Tiefe, etc.

Danke.


----------



## Matzinger (21. April 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

1 Tag noch und bisher keine Info von Euch ?! Was ist los ?


----------



## tuscha108 (21. April 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Ich bin so entäuscht |gr: von Kurt ich fahr da nur noch zum Preisangeln hin.


----------



## Juliannn (21. April 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

bin am wochende auch in rödekro ich glaubd as ist preisangeln


----------



## Matzinger (21. April 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Na dann sehen wir uns ja. Bin an Teich 2 im Wohnwagen von Kurt... .
Habe ´ne Boardmütze auf. Können ja mal klönen.

Preisangeln tue ich mir nicht an.


----------



## Juliannn (21. April 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

denke auch das man sich sieht.


----------



## Riomar (25. April 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin, war gestern in Mjöls (in der Nähe von Rödekro) am Forellensee.Ausbeute war allerdings sehr mau. In sechs Stunden nur eine. Naja, wenigstens sind so fürs nächste Wochenende noch genug drin. Der Seen sind echt schön und natürlich.
Mag die lieber als solche Seen wie in Rödekro, auch wenn man da wohl besser fängt. Aber ist halt Geschmackssache.
Ach ja...für die Statistiker: Der Fisch hat übrigens auf gelbes Power-Bait gebissen. 

Moin Moin Timo


----------



## Matzinger (26. April 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Mahlzeit.

Kurzer Bericht vom Wochende:

Wir haben zu dritt 15 Stück gefangen, alle auf Made/Bienemade.
2 Lachse waren auch dabei und die 3 größten Forellen hatten so bummelig 3,5 kg.

Bei Preisangeln an Teich 1 wurden richtig große Dinger gefangen, wobei an allen Teichen die Gesamtergebnisse relativ mau waren.


Interessant war, daß an Teich 1 die großen fast alle auf TRUTTA gefangen wurden.


----------



## Pfiffi4773 (26. April 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

15 Stück geht doch!
Aber was ist TRUTTA????
Am 10.05. fahren wir los, bis dahin hoffe ich auf besseres Wetter!
Wo hast du gefangen, an der Kante, am Korb,...?


----------



## Bootsmann HH (26. April 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

So - ich war am Mittwoch los....

2 schöne gefangen! Die eine hatte 2.540 gr (47cm) die andere 2.530 (46 cm)!


...eine heißt Pia die andere Emma!!!!

Yes, we did it! Alles wohl auf und der Papa im Stress...

Liebe Grüße - Bootsmann HH


----------



## Kescherdriller (26. April 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hi Bootsmann!! 

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hast Du ja super hinbekommen!! Und,bei den Deiner Frau auch alles gut und gesund??
Liebe Grüße an Deine beiden Kleinen und natürlich auch an Deine Frau!!

Hoffentlich mal bis bald,
Gruß Kescherdriller


----------



## Pfiffi4773 (27. April 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Auch von mir einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch euch vieren!
Bei uns ist es erst im Juli soweit mit dem Nachwuchs.
Es gibt doch noch wichrtigeres als angeln!


----------



## Bootsmann HH (27. April 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Da gebe ich Dir recht - Pfiffi4773!

Wundere Dich nicht, wenn Deiner Frau auf den letzten Monaten der Schwangerschaft Schimpfwörter einfallen, die Du nicht einmal kennst...

Bis bald & alles Gute - bootsmann HH


----------



## Pfiffi4773 (27. April 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Bootsmann HH
Das sind dir dreckeligen Hormone!
Kenn ich schon!
Aber wir haben ja noch ~ 12 Wochen!


----------



## Matzinger (28. April 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Mönsch Bootsmann. Meinen herzlichen.

Jetzt können wir ja endlich wieder mit Kescherdriller los

Falls Du Hilfe brauchst... !

 Matzinger


----------



## Hendrik (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



			
				Riomar schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, war gestern in Mjöls (in der Nähe von Rödekro) am Forellensee.Ausbeute war allerdings sehr mau. In sechs Stunden nur eine. Naja, wenigstens sind so fürs nächste Wochenende noch genug drin. Der Seen sind echt schön und natürlich.
> Mag die lieber als solche Seen wie in Rödekro, auch wenn man da wohl besser fängt. Aber ist halt Geschmackssache.
> Ach ja...für die Statistiker: Der Fisch hat übrigens auf gelbes Power-Bait gebissen.
> 
> Moin Moin Timo



Moin Timo - finde die Seen in Mjøls auch besser, da kann man viel entspannter Angeln als an den Seen direkt in Rødekro ! Ist halt viel Ruhiger dort und es gibt dort keine "Wohnwagenangler  :q " die in der Nacht anreisen und die besten Plätze blockieren  :r  

Bin nächsten Samstag in Mjøls, weiß jemand was da z.Z. so abgeht??

Gruß,
Hendrik


----------



## Tommy (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Angelfreunde,

will vom 16.Mai bis 20 Mai. nach Rodekro zum Forellen-Angeln.
War von Euch schon einmal am See Nr:1 von Kurt? Wie tief ist dieser und wo sind die besten Plätze? Welche Köder sind im Mai am besten? Würde mich über eure Hilfe sehr freuen#h 

Danke vorab

Tommy


----------



## Matzinger (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@tommy: Sorry Junge. Klick Dich mal in diesem thread durch. Alle Tipps aufzuzählen würde meine Zeit sprengen.

Nur soviel vorab:
Immer im Wind. Soviel ist sicher. Bienenmaden, Teig, Mehlis am Start haben und alles wird gut. Tiefe, etc. musst Du selber ausprobieren.  Würde es mal an der Kante so 3-4 m vom Ufer versuchen.

Schleppen mit Sbiru und allen möglichen Ködern, Farben, etc. hilft auch...!


----------



## Matzinger (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

So, bin fündig: Hier ist Trutta !!!!


----------



## Pfiffi4773 (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@ Matzinger
Die Trutta habe ich letztes Jahr in Arrild im Shop von Ove gesehen, dort gab es sie auf alle Fälle zu kaufen!
Bin nächste Woche wieder bei Ove, dann schau ich mal ob er die Dinger noch anbietet!
Dienstag Abend geht es mit dem WoMo hier los, es juckt schon in den Fingern!


----------



## Matzinger (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Pfiffi: Kescherdriller und ich wollten schon lange mal Arrild anfahren. Haben bisher nur schlechte Sachen gehört (Forellenen schmecken modderig, der See ist häßlich, etc.). Würde mich mal interessieren, was Du von dem See hälst.

Die Trutta gibbet auch bei Kurt in Rödekro. € 3,50- erscheint mir aber zu teuer. War auf einer dänischen Onlineshopseite, da kosten die Dinger dkr 20.

Gruß


Matzinger


----------



## Pfiffi4773 (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Matzinger

Also mit Arrild habe ich diese Erfahrungen nicht gemacht!
Die Fische sind einwandfrei! Kann sich Ove auch als Vorsitzender von Danske Oredsoer gar nicht leisten!
Der See ist halt künstlich angelegt!
War am Anfang ein bisschen wie eine Mondlandschaft, mittlerweile aber begrünt.
Die Fliegenfischer Au hat er nachträglich angelegt, ist aber leider nur für Fliegenfischer reserviert.
Ich habe in Arrild bisher nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht!
Naja, mal schauen.
Morgen Abend geht es los, Mittwoch Morgen wollen wir in Uga anfangen und uns dann Vortasten Richtung Arrild, Fole, Ribe!
In Uge war ich selber nur einmal schauen, hast du dort Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Kescherdriller (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@ Pfiffi

Moin,
War selbst erst ein mal in Fole(mit Matzinger)! Kann nur sagen,der See ist knorke! Sehr schön angelegt und die Fänge sind auch in ordnung!!

Du hast auch mal das Glück ne Minelle von ü-10Pfund zu verhaften!! 
Wünsche Euch viel Petrie,beneid Euch!! Näheres kann Dir bestimmt Matze schreiben,er war schon öfter an dem See!!

Gruß und TL,
Kescherdriller


----------



## Pfiffi4773 (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

In Fole war ich auch schon einige Male, Super Anlage und netter Besitzer!
Mir geht es eigentlich um Uge, dort war ich noch nie.


----------



## tuscha108 (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

War jemand am WE in Uge zum Preisangeln????????????????????


----------



## Pfiffi4773 (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

So, da sind wir wieder von unserer kleinen Rundreise aus Dänemark zurück!
Dienstagabend ging es mit dem Womo in Richtung DK. 0:30 Uhr nach 6,5 h Fahrt sind wir am Storkesoen in Ribe angekommen!
Noch kurz einen kleinen Absacker getrunken und ab in die Koje.
Am nächsten Morgen gegen 6:30 Uhr ab an den See, vorher Womo Stellplatz und Angelkarte gelöhnt.
Der Stellplatz kostete für 2 Tage incl Duschkarte 40€!!!!!!! Meiner Meinung nach unverschämt, aber was soll’s, es ist Urlaub!
Ran an den See, nach ca. einer Stunde der erste Biss auf Grund, 47er Lachsforelle, na ja, der Anfang ist gemacht!
In der nächsten Stunde konnte ich noch weitere 4 auf Schleppen fangen Kollege Steini drei und eine weitere auf Grund.
Der größte Fisch hatte so um 4Kg bei 62cm. Die restlichen waren unter 50cm, etwas klein für meinen Geschmack!
Am gesamten See wurde Recht wenig gefangen, es hatte wohl einen Wetter Umschwung gegeben!
Abends dann noch mal 4h geangelt, aber nur eine kleinere auf Grund gefangen, auf Schleppen ging gar nichts mehr.
Der nächste Morgen brachte mir noch mal 3 weitere Forellen, allesamt geschleppt, eine auf Grund kurz vor den Füßen verloren!
Nachmittags sind wir dann aufgebrochen Richtung Fole, dort geht es einfach familiärer zu.
2 Tage mit dem Womo incl Dusche kosteten 7€ im Gegensatz zu Ribe´s 40€.
Gefangen haben wir Abends dann noch 4 Forellen, drei von je 3,5 kg und eine von 2 Kg.
Super geile Drills und feine Fische. Ausserdem haben wir och sehr nette Leute kennengelernt.
Die nächsten beiden Tage sind schnell erzählt, am Feitag haben wir uns einen Wolf geschleppt und sind zum ersten mal Als Schneider nach Hause gegangen!
Der Samstag brachte noch eine Forelle.
Gefangen wurde an beiden Tagen am See recht wenig, wenn dann nur auf Schleppen mit Streamer oder Spinnerblättchen!
Es war wie verhext.
Naja, auf alle Fälle kommen wir zurück!
Fole ist sehr zu empfehlen, eine Tageskarte für 2 Ruten kostet 37€ geangelt werden darf von 05:00 – 22:00!
Sonntag Morgen haben wir noch in aller Ruhe gefrühstückt und sind nach 6h Fahrt wieder wohlbehalten zuhause angekommen!


----------



## Kescherdriller (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin zusammen!!

War in den letzten Tagen niemand mehr in Dk??

Gruß und TL,

Kescherdriller


----------



## Bootsmann HH (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hi Kescherdriller!

Hast Du mal bitte ein Rezept für Gravert-Lachs? (oder einen link - wo ich das finden kann.) Habe ja noch meine 3,5 kg Forelle aus Rödekro und würde diese gern verarbeiten.

Danke und Grüße 

Boostmann HH


----------



## Bootsmann HH (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Ups - vergessen...

@Piffi4773: Toller Bericht - vielen Dank! 

Grüße - Bootsmann HH


----------



## Matzinger (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Pfiffi: Danke für den Bericht, ärgerlich nur für Dich daß Du immer so weit anreisen musst |supergri 
Ribe und Arrild sind sowas von schweineteuer, daß ist schon wirklich nicht mehr normal. Na ja. Die Touris haben es ja...!

Werde wohl bald mal wieder nach Fole, es sei denn, Kescherdriller und Bootsmann schwächeln.


----------



## Kescherdriller (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Bootsmann!! 

Hab Dir grad ne Pm geschickt!!

@Matz: An mir solls nich liegen;bin hot!!!!

Gruß und TL,

Kescherdriller


----------



## Tommy (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

War letzte Woche in Rodekro...kalt, nass und stark windig...Konnte am See (1) 8 schöne Forellen fangen.Gruss aus Berlin 
Tommy


----------



## sorbas2002 (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

hallo zusammen, wir waren in der 1. maiwoche in dk.

rodekro nach der grenze war unsere station.den angelsee sieht man von der autobahn,abfahrt rodekro dann links ca 1500 m nach einer kreuzung rechts 
und dann 500 m geradeaus, einfahrt zum teich ist links.großer teich mischbesatz hecht und forelle. 4 std. geangelt 6 forellen (a1,5kg) und 1 hecht (wieder eingesetzt).danach folgten div. teiche um heljsminde herum.es war auch laichzeit der hornhechte und meerforelle.es gibt in rodekro am teich angelfibeln mit den besten dänischen P&T-teichen,umsonst natürlich, zum mitnehmen.
es war eine woche superangeln,wetter war auch gut...... angelwetter eben
aufgepoppte bienemade natur und künstlich war der bringer.gelber und grüner teich auch.

bis dann mal petri


----------



## Kescherdriller (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin zusammen!!

War jemand in den letzten Tagen in Fole oder Rodekro??

Wollte morgen evtl. nen Trip dorthin machen!!

Gruß und TL,
Kescherdriller


----------



## Kescherdriller (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin!!

War gestern in Rodekro;nu ein kurzer Bericht!!

Haben um 5h mit dem Fischen,bei dollem/kaltem Westwind(hätt ich bloß mein Sloggylonglong untergezogen)an Teich 2 in der "Bucht" bei der Hütte an der Hälterung gestartet!! Am "Tannenbaum" ging nix!! Ergebnis bis 13h: Mein Kollege und ich hatten 4schöne Minellis von etwas über 4Pfund und eine um die 2Pfund(alle auf Twister)!!

Dann an Teich 1 genau im Wind(bibber)!! Ergebnis bis15h; ich eine nette von 
knapp 6Pfund auf Grund mit Mehli/Bienenmade!!

Alles in Allem wars wieder ein schöner Tag!!!

Gruß und TL,

Kescherdriller


----------



## Bootsmann HH (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Männer!

Habe schon mit Matze telefoniert - der hat am WE leider keine Zeit! Wie sieht es mit den anderen aus? (Olli...- da geht doch was!)

Nach langer "Baby-Pause" kann (darf) ich wieder los! Mein Kollege (Daniel alias - der Forellenflüsterer) und ich würden am Samstag gern nach Rödekro. Lust auf ein internes, lustiges Board-Angeln?

Wie sieht es denn zurzeit bei Kurt so aus? Am WE soll es ja langsam wieder kühler werden! Alternativ könnte ich mir auch Kutterangeln auf der Ostsee vorstellen. (Da wiederum wäre mein Kollege Daniel - alias, der der mit den Dorschen kotz... nicht dabei)

Antworten und Anregungen wären nett..

Grüße - Bootsmann HH


----------



## Kescherdriller (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Peer!!

Wollte gestern mal wieder bei Kurt aufschlagen,aber da mich seit Freitag ne fette Bronchitis quält(im Urlaub,grmpf),ist es leider ins Wasser gefallen!!

Tja,Woende sieht es ja bei mir immer "Asche" aus!! Ab Next Week ist mein Cheffe für 3Wochen weg;da hab ich nur Mittwochs frei!!

Das mit ner kleinen Tour auf der Ostsee is ne super Sache;laß uns das mal in Angriff nehmen!!

Wie war die Graved-Minelle?? Oder liegt se noch im Kühlschrank neben der Muttermilch??lol

Kannst ja mal die Tage durchklingeln,wenn Du "Kinderdienst" hast!!

Gruß Olli


----------



## Bootsmann HH (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin - Ihr Alle!

Ich hoffe, dass Ihr die schönen Tage ein wenig Zeit hattet, um auch einmal die Ruten auszupacken!

@Kescherdriller:

Ostsee wäre eine feine Sache - aber die Nordsee hat auch so ihre Vorteile - derzeit in Form von Makrelen! Was denkst Du? Hättest Du da auch Lust? Ein Kollege und ich wollten Samstag mal antesten (von Büsum). Nun ist aber just für Samstag Gewitter mit Böen bis 70 km/h angesagt - also verschieben wir die Aktion.

Makrelen sind lecker und frisch geräuchert ein Gedicht. Wollen wir das mal angehen? Wer noch Lust hat, soll sich melden! Ich werde denn die Plätze buchen. Was geht da mit den Kuttern? Ist Blauort O.K.?

Grüße - Bootsmann HH


----------



## Kescherdriller (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Bootsmann!!

Nordsee ist auch ok;hauptsache ich bin am/aufm Wasser und hab ne Rute in der Hand!!!!grins

Gruß Olli


----------



## Bootsmann HH (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Olli! (und auch an alle anderen...)

Dies ist zwar der "DK - Forellensee" - Tread, aber ich wollte noch kurz auf das Hochseeangeln eingehen.

So, war am Sonntag mit der MS Karoliene los. (Bericht unter "Boots - Kutterforum - aktuelle Kutterfänge"). Es war ein toller Tag, viel Sonne nette Leute und Fisch! Habe jetzt wieder richtig Lust. Wir sollten einen Termin abstimmen, wann wir mal von Großenbrode mit einem Kleinboot (BTC) starten. Habe gestern noch mit einem Kollegen gesprochen, der auch gern mit möchte.

Was denkst Du (Olli)? Kannst Du mir einen Termin nennen und ich kümmere mich um das Boot?! Hatte gestern noch einen "Riesen" dran, der wartet noch in der Ostsee auf mich ;-)

Bis denne - Bootsmann HH


----------



## Kescherdriller (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin zusammen!!

Im Moment ist es ja vieel zu warm zum Forellenfischen!! Deshalb dachte ich mir,evtl. mal Nachts auf die Pirsch zu gehen!!

Nu meine Frage: war schon mal jemand über Nacht in Rodekro oder an anderen Seen in Dk zum Fischen???? Würd mich über nen paar Postings freuen!!

Gruß und TL,
Kescherdriller


----------



## Matzinger (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Tach zusammen,

da bin ich mal wieder.

@Kescherdriller und Bootsmann: Wenn Ihr mir versprecht, max. 200 m vom Land zu fahren bin ich dabei. Ansonsten gibbet Blaubeerkuchen für die Dorsche !

@alle: Was ist momentan los in DK ? Wer war mal wieder da ? Ist der Weihnachstbaum noch bei Kurt und wenn ja: Haben die Minellen wieder Läuse und springen wie Lobinger ?


----------



## Matzinger (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Tach.

So, am 27.07. geht es mit Kescherdriller und einem Nichtboardie für einen Tag nach DK.
Wer war in letzter Zeit mal wieder in Rödekro, Fole, etc. ?

Treffen ist um ca. 3.00 Uhr morgens am Teich. Wer also Lust auf ´nen Kaffee hat...!

@Bootsmann und Mrnick: Auch Lust und Zeit ?


----------



## Forellendavid (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo

hat jemand schon ne Info wann das nächste Preisangeln in Rodekro ist ????


Gruß David


----------



## Kescherdriller (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin David!!

Das ist das Woende am 7/8/9 Oktober!!

Gruß und TL,

Kescherdriller


----------



## Tyron (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Jungs

Mein Kumpel ist seit Freitag an den Seen in Uge. Er kommt morgen wieder!
Werd euch dann mal hier berichten, was er gezogen hat.


----------



## Bootsmann HH (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



			
				Tyron schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Jungs
> 
> Mein Kumpel ist seit Freitag an den Seen in Uge. Er kommt morgen wieder!
> Werd euch dann mal hier berichten, was er gezogen hat.




Ja, Moin!

Da berichte mal schön! Wir haben hier lange keine Fangmeldungen mehr bekommen.

Grüße - Bootsmann HH


----------



## Tyron (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@ Bootsmann:

Jo, hab ich auch schon festgestellt...
Sonntagnachmittag oder -abend werd ich was preisgeben!


----------



## Kescherdriller (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin zusammen!!!

Na endlich wird mal wieder was geschrieben in dem Thread!! Bin selbst am Mittwoch mit Matzinger und nem 3ten Kollegen in Fole am See!!! Bin mal gespannt obs klappt und was funzt!!

Wir werden berichten!!!(Hoffentlich vieel positives)!!

Gruß und TL,

Kescherdriller

@Bootsmann: Bist auch dabei(nen nachträgliches Burzeltagangeln)!!!!


----------



## Matzinger (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



			
				Kescherdriller schrieb:
			
		

> Moin zusammen!!!
> 
> Na endlich wird mal wieder was geschrieben in dem Thread!! Bin selbst am Mittwoch mit Matzinger und nem 3ten Kollegen in Fole am See!!! Bin mal gespannt obs klappt und was funzt!!
> 
> ...









@Kescherdriller: Bloß nicht wieder Bootsmann ! Er heult seit dem letzten Mal immer noch :q 
Vielleicht sollten wir ihm mal feineres Geschirr schenken, damit er nicht wieder mit seinen 4/0er Haken und 0,50er Geflochtene ankommt.
Nee, nee: Bootsmann: Sag ´Deiner Frau daß Du auf Geschäftsreise bist und um 3.00 Uhr treffen wir uns in Fole auf ´nen Boardiekaff.

Bin richtig hot, könnte jetzt schon los. Wer also Lust hat: 3.00 Uhr high noon Fole.
Ach ja: mrnick will auch mit, wir haben nur keinen Platz mehr. Wer also Lust hat, kann ihm ja mal eine PN schicken.

@Kescherdriller: Schau´mal hier: www.numedalslagen.no. Nächstes Jahr ? Schau mal unter Links, dann "Diskussionsforum laksefiske oder so" und dann den Eintrag mit den 200 Fotos von Roar Larsen.
Und unter www.otralax.no kannst Du sehen, wo ich letztes Jahr war (Otra und Mandalselva). Frustrierend |kopfkrat


----------



## mrnick5 (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

tach auch,


wie Matz schon geschrieben hat, bin ich am 27.7 auch mit dabei, wer also bei mir mitfahren mag, bitte melden!
Abfahrt, wenn möglich Raum Bargteheide.

Matz, ich rufe Dich heute noch einmal an, gestern war es schon zu spät, als ich Deine Nachricht gelesen hatte! #x 

Wie gesagt, wer "hot" ist, bitte melden.
bis denne
Mrnick
#a #:


----------



## tuscha108 (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Jungs


War 2 Tage in Uge haben einigermaßen gut gefangen  also im Großen see geht kaum was.

Der See Nr.2 beißen die einigermaßen gut mann muß aber weit raus werfen.

Bambussee der Hit Schlag auf Schlag ob auf Grund oder mit Kugel auf Paste Gelb o. Blau.

Achja auf schleppen mit Twister Schwarz oder Gelb ging auch was.

Falls noch mehr fragen sind kurz melden!


----------



## Matzinger (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



			
				mrnick5 schrieb:
			
		

> tach auch,
> 
> 
> wie Matz schon geschrieben hat, bin ich am 27.7 auch mit dabei, wer also bei mir mitfahren mag, bitte melden!
> ...



Ein Traum das Du trotzdem mitkommst Mrnick. 3 Leute fahren bei mir mit, wenn Du Deine Angelsachen zu Hause lässt, könntest Du auch bei mir mitfahren.  Ansonsten müssen wir ´nen Hänger mitnehmen.

@Kescherdriller: Habe mal rasch 100 Hüpfer gesammelt.


----------



## Kescherdriller (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@ Matz

Du bist schon so nen kleiner Hüpfer!!!!
Bin soo hot;is morgen schon Mittwoch???

Gruß und TL,

Kescherdriller


----------



## mrnick5 (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hi Matz,
jajaja, so bin ich, um mit Dir mal wieder "Spaß" zu haben!!
evtl. kommt Bondex noch mit!
kann man Dich morgen in der Firma erreichen?
Bringe mir bitte auch noch mal ein Paar Flips mit, Bitte!!!

RUF, MICH, AN!!!


----------



## AudiGott1984 (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Leute !

Ich war auch schon zweimal in Rodekro ! Bin beide mal immer mit Fisch wieder nach Hause gekommen !

Ist echt ne geile Anlage ! Nur die Anfahrt von 1 1/2 h von Kiel ist immer mega nervig . Vorallem weil ich und mein Kumpel Haeck schon immer um 24.00 oder um 01.00 los fahren um gute Plätze zu bekommen und die fängigen Morgenstunden zu nutzen !

Werd demnächst auch mal wieder nach Rodekro . Hab mal wieder richtig Lust drauf ! 

Welche Seen sind dort eigentlich gut ? Ich war bis jetzt nur an See 2 !


Hier mal meine Fische :












MfG Maik


----------



## Tommy (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

#6 Hallo aus Berlin,

was Maik sagt kann ich bestätigen...Super Anlage. War im Mai dort und habe sehr gut am See1 (links in der Ecke auf der Seite wo die Hütten stehen) gefangen. Aber auch am See 2, an der Ecke des Verkaufshauses fängt man gut.

Gruss aus Berlin

Tommy


----------



## Iron (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hi mrnick5,

hab Dir eine Mail geschickt.
Hast Du MSN- Messanger oder Yahoo?

Gruß Iron


----------



## Matzinger (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Iron: Mrnick hat gepetzt. Wer bei so einer Kälte wie Du in Rödekro fischt, ist am Mi. natürlich herzlich wilkommen.

@Audi-Gott: Nette Köfis


----------



## AudiGott1984 (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Was Köfis ???

Waren schon gute Größen !!




MfG Maik


----------



## Matzinger (1. August 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

So, wir sind wieder aus Fole zurück.

Nachdem Kescherdriller und ich noch zwei Boardies (Bondex und MRnick) eingesammelt haben, ging es so um ca. 1.00 Uhr los.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:

Kescherdriller 4 Stück
Bondex 3 Stück
Mrnick Nix
Ich 5 Stück

Kescherdriller und ich haben nur an der Oberfläche auf Hüpfer/Bienenmade gefangen, auf schleppen, etc. ging nichts.
Das Ergebnis kann sich für Hochsommer sehen lassen, es gab einige am Teich, die haben schon seit 2 Wochen nichts gefangen.

Wir waren danach nochmal in Rödekro bei Kurt. Er setzt momentan nur einmal die Woche (freitags). Also wird wohl nur am WE gefangen. Schöner Mist.


----------



## Tyron (1. August 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Jungs

Hatte ja versprochen von meinem Kupel zu berichten, der zwei Tage an den Seen in Uge war. Ich mach es kurz: Beide Tage jeweils 6 Stunden mit 2 Ruten, alles durchprobiert...
Fänge: 0, in Worten NULL!!!!!
Er meinte nur zu mir, dass er sowas seit 5 Jahren nicht mehr erlebt hat! Sein Onkel hatte insgesamt auch nur 2! Insgesamt wurde an den 2 Tagen von allen Anglern fast gar nix gefangen!

@ Matzinger: 

Na da ist eure Ausbeute doch noch ganz passabel...


----------



## Bondex (4. August 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Ok Jungens hier ist auch das Foto aus DK. Zwar etwas verspätet aber ich hoffe immer noch rechtzeitig. Diese Forelle habe ich mit einer 10er Montana erwischt und zwar direkt auf Sicht


----------



## Kescherdriller (23. August 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin zusammen!!

Lange keine Berichte aus Dk gehört!!

Hat denn  keiner seine Rute in den letzten Tagen dort geschwungen??

Gruß und TL,
Kescherdriller


----------



## M/O\P (29. August 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Tach Leute,
hier mein 1. Bericht(Jipphie ich kann endlich mitreden!!)
ich war mit meinem Angelkumpel 48h am *Rødekro fiskepark* (Nr- 62) Teich 2 bei Kurt.
Nach einer 4-stündigen Anfahrt(ca 400km-aus dem nördlichen NRW) trafen wir um ca. 3:00Uhr morgens bei Regen und Nieselschauer an unserem "Traumurlaubsort" ein. Nach einer ausgiebigen Nachtwanderung waren wir erstaut, das die Sagenumwogten Hälternetze nicht mehr im Wasser, sondern an Land waren!!! Erster Schreck! Nun ja, beste draus machen. Wir entschieden uns wie auch alle Jahre zuvor(seit 1998) an Teich 2 Stellung zu beziehen. Nach der Verkaufshütte links herum auf den 2. Angelplatz(nicht direkt gegenüber der Nachzutrauernden Hälterung). Bewegung war wie die Jahre zuvor auch im dunklen zu hören, aber sie klatschten nicht so laut, sodas wir annehmen mussten, das die "Richtig Grossen" nicht mehr im Wasser sind. Desweiteren rechneten wir uns(ohne Schwarz zu malen) nicht übermässige Chancen aus, da es auch warscheinlich war, das die springenden Forellen mal wieder mit der Karpfenlaus befallen waren. Desweiteren las ich irgendwo, das Kurt im Sommer(?!) immer nur noch Freitags besetzt. Nun ja, wir wollten ja bis Sa-morgen bleiben.

Unser Angelurlaub 2005 begann somit am Do. morgen um ca. 6:00Uhr. Um 7:00Uhr war Kurt auch schon zum Abzocken da. 2. negative Erscheinung. Gegenüber zum Vorjahr knöpfte er uns 70,-EUR + 5,-EUR fürs Übernachten??! im Campingbulli für jeweils 2 Ruten pro Person ab. Ich sagte ihm, das wir angeln und nicht Campen. Keine Chance- ist halt so. 10,-Kracher mehr als im Vorjahr! 800KM Wegstrecke bei den Spritpreisen. ********n teure Angelegenheit. Nun ja, jetzt zu unseren Ergebnissen.
Innerhalb der 1. 24h konnten wir zusammen 13 Fische erbeuten. Die meisten am 1. Morgen und am darauffolgendem Abend bis in die Nachtstunden. Alle Fische hatten wir auf Grund in ca 30m Entfernung mit ca 3,60m bis 4m auftreibendem 0,20 Vorfach mit 12er Haken nur auf Power Bait in den Farben Spring green und Chartreuse. In der Nacht haben wir mit den 2-Farben Teig der angeblich 42% Stronger sein soll gefischt. Meiner Meinung nach sehen die Fische im dunkeln auch nicht viel mehr als wir. Ausserdem hält der Stronger Teig ca 2h am Haken. Der normale kommt aus meiner Sicht auf 1,5h und somit konnten wir in der 1,5h Zwischenzeit Alkohol konsumieren, oder nebensächlich immer etwas in den Kurzschlaf gehen. Bei Tagesanbruch wechselten wir auch immer voller Hoffnung zum Schleppen, aber es kam aber auch gar nichts!!! ei keinem. Nicht nur bei uns, sondern bei den Stundenanglern(pro Tag ca 15 Angler) auch. Alles was geht ausprobiert. Maden, Fliegen, Mehlwürmer, Wurm, Twister, Zupoba(falls die Rosenkäferlarven so geschrieben werden), Bienenmaden, Spinner, Blinker....
In der 2. Nacht(nachdem am Freitag morgen ein Tankwagen "FrischFisch" brachte, ich zählte grob ca 80 Fische??? Für ne ganze Woche??) konnten wir noch 3!!! Fische landen. Jeder hatte noch ca 8 eindeutige Fehlbisse bzw man verlor die Fische ca 10m vor Land. Nein, nicht wie jeder denkt, anner Kante und dann das Vorfach ab, nein einfach schwups und los waren sie?? Die haben aus meiner Sicht auch nur den Köder vorne ins Maul genommen und sind damit losgetigert.
Nun ja, die grösste ca 3,5kg, 4* 2,5kg, die meisten 1,5kg und eine Ausnahme von 800gr!!!
Wie Anfangs schon vermutet werden die Preise auch in DK immer weiter angezogen und die Fische immer kleiner...
Zumindest werde ich mir überlegen, ob ich zukünftig diesen See noch befischen werde.
Zumindest weil ich 2 Wochen zuvor mit meiner Familie 1 Woche in Blavand war und ich dort 2* in Ho zum Forellenfischen gegangen bin. 1*3h für ca 8,-EUR und 1* 5h für ca 14,-EUR. Bei der 3 h Sitzung konnte ich 3 Fische von ca 800gr, 1,5kg und ne grosse von ca 5kg per Schleppen erbeuten. Bei der 2. Sitzung(am Vortag war der See durch ne Veranstaltung gesperrt) konnte ich 7 Fische von ca. 800gr bis ca 2,5KG erbeuten. Dort bin ich nun doch mit besserer Laune und voller Zuversicht nach Hause gefahren und freute mit auf die kommenden 2 Tage.
So, lange Rede(Mittagspause ist jetzt schon 10min vorbei!!) hoffe ich auf eure Fangberichte.
Grüsse


----------



## Matzinger (30. August 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Tja. So´n Mist. Hättest mal vorher ins Board gehen sollen.

Am 17.09. wollen wir auch mal wieder los. So wie es aussieht, geht es dann nach Fole oder Krusa.

Werde mal so ein-zwei Tage vorher bei Kurt anrufen und fragen, wie es mit dem Besatz aussieht.

Jedenfalls ist das alles eine große Schweinerei, wobei Ihr ja am ersten Tag relativ gut gefangen habt.

Wer war in den letzten Tagen/Wochen in DK ?


----------



## forellenspezie (2. September 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo,

ich war heute bei Kurt!
Habe von 8-18 Uhr geangelt:
Meine Ausbeute waren insgesammt 11 Forellen in See Nr.3!
Habe 7 auf Grund gefangen(grünes Powerbait-3,5 m Vorfach),
die anderen alle auf Trutta,wobei die grösste(4,6 Kg auch auf Trutta gefangen wurde)
In den letzten Tagen war ich oft in Frueskov bei Jo wo ich immer ordentlich gefangen habe.
Die meisten haben alle auf weissen Twister gebissen.
Da der See nicht all zu Tief ist,kann man hier gut auf kleinen Twister fangen!
Die meisten Forellen stehen immer hinten rechts in der kleinen Bucht wo man auch sehr gut mit Wasserkugel und Heuschrecken(kurzes Vorfach)fangen kann.
Eigentlich ein schöner Teich den man aber nicht mit Kurt sein Teich vergleichen sollte!
Ist eben doch um einiges kleiner und am Wochenende immer voll besucht!
Bis dahin,
Sascha


----------



## Matzinger (5. September 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Forellenspezie:
Das hört sich doch gut an. Wann hat Kurtl denn besetzt, oder sind die Hälteranlagen wieder im Wasser ?

Wo kaufst Du Deine Truttas ? Außer im online-shop und bei Kurt gibbet die sonst nirgends...!


Wie tief ist der Teich in Frueskov ? Wir wollen mal am 17.09. da hin, sollte Kurt nicht wieder regelmäßig besetzen.


----------



## forellenspezie (7. September 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo,

die Hälteranlagen sind nicht im See!
Kurt hat laut seiner Aussage alle zwei Tage ausgesetzt,wobei am Tag wo ich gefischt habe auch reichlich eingestzt wurde.
So das dazu,ich war heute wieder in Krusau bei Jo,habe von 8.30-14.30 geangelt!
Prognose mit zwei Ruten 8 Forellen(1 Gold-7 Regenbogen)!
Eine Rute habe ich auf Grund gelegt(ohne Erfolg).
Dann kam mein guter Trutta zum Einsatz,alle 8 auf Trutta gefangen.
Die anderen Kameraden am See waren alle danach am Spinnern(wobei keiner wirklich Erfolg hatte).
Ich denke das Trutta ein echter Erfolg an jeden Forellensee ist.
Mein Tipp beim Trutta angeln,rauswerfen den Trutta ganz absinken lassen und langsam reindrehen,so habe ich bis jetzt meine besten Erfolge gehabt.
Ein kleiner Tipp zum Trutta:mann kann den Trutta auch mit der Hand biegen was ich auch jeden raten kann.Ein wenig am Ende des Truttas biegen und danach läuft er wunderbar.
Bei Sonne Trutta ich mit Rot-Gelb(unwiederstehlich),
bei bewölkten ist Silber-weiss ganz gut,wobei weiss auch sehr fängig ist.
Achja,der See in Krusau ist im schnitt ca.3-5 meter.
Am 17.09 setzt Jo nochmal Extra 200 Kg Forellen aus!!!!
Bis dann,
Sascha
P.S:Ich kaufe meine Truttas in Dänemark(Sonderborg),da zahle ich nur 1,45 Euronen das stück.
Bei Jo kosten die Truttas 3,30 Euro das stück,und bei Kurt 3,50 das stück,wobei Kurt keine gelb-roten mehr hat.


----------



## Luckypunsh (13. September 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin zusammen,

nun wird es langsam auch mal Zeit, dass ich mit in dieses Thema eingreife. Wenn ich Euren ganzen Erzählungen folge fängt es schon an zu kribbeln in den Händen, so dass ich es kaum noch erwarten kann endlich wieder ans Forellengewässer zu kommen. Wobei ich zwar nie ganz so erfolgreich wie Ihr gewesen bin, aber zumindest doch immer meine Fische gefangen habe. Aber bald ist es ja so weit! Am WE 23-25. September fahren wir auch wieder mal hoch in den Norden. So wie die letzten Jahre geht es dann auch wieder Richtung Fole.

Rodekro würde ich zwar auch gerne mal wieder befischen, jedoch leider bekomm ich meinen Kumpel von diesem Gewässer nicht überzeugt. Da wir selbst eher die Neulinge (ich meine damit welche Stellen sollte man wo und wie befischen) an diesem Gewässer wären und das nicht so sein Fall ist.#q 


Meine Erfahrungen bzgl. Fole sind leider nicht mehr ganz so gut. Wobei ich auch ganz klar sagen muss, dass wir diesen Teich nicht mehr so regelmäßig besuchen und vielleicht immer nur nen generell schlechten Tag erwischt haben. Die letzten Male war es fast immer so, dass dies fast immer der einzige See in der Umgebung war, an dem der Fangerfolg ausblieb, obwohl wir wirklich jedes Mal sehr viel ausprobiert hatten. Vielleicht war es auch immer nur die falsche Methode oder falsche Platz. Wir wissen es nicht so genau!#c |kopfkrat ;+ 

Was ich sehr interessant finde, ist die Geschichte mit den „Trutta’s“? Ich war hier nun schon fleißig auf der Suche in den Online-Shops nach diesen Dingern, bin nur leider bislang noch nicht fündig geworden! ;+ 

Ist vielleicht zufällig einer von Euch denn auch in dem o.g. Zeitraum oben???

Gruß
Luckypunsh


----------



## Marcel-hl (13. September 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Die Truttas gibt es leider nur in Dänemark, und sind in Deutschen Angelläden nicht zubekommen!
Sie sind zwar keine Weltneuheit weil ich schon vor 3-4 Jahren an deutschen Seen mit diesen Truttas gefangen habe !!
Ich habe sie bis Heute nur an dänischen Forellenseen und in dänischen Angelläden gesehen!
Habe selber 3 Stück in Grün/Gelb ; Gelb/Rot & Rot/Silber im Koffer!
Habe auch nochmal einen ausgibiegen Bericht im anderem DK-Thema geschrieben und fahre nicht erst nächstes sondern zum Glück schon dieses Wochenende nach Roust nähe Esbjerg zum fischen ! *freu*


----------



## Luckypunsh (14. September 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Alles klar, danke für den Hinweis. Dann werd ich wohl auf der Hintour nen kurzen Zwischenstopp bei Kurt in Rodekro machen und mir mal so nen Trutta holen. Bin mal gespannt was daraus wird. |kopfkrat 
Da beneide ich Dich, das es dieses WE schon los geht. Aber beschweren kann ich mich ja nicht, mein DK Aufenthalt ist ja auch nicht in all zu weiter Ferne!   

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Matzinger (14. September 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



			
				Luckypunsh schrieb:
			
		

> Alles klar, danke für den Hinweis. Dann werd ich wohl auf der Hintour nen kurzen Zwischenstopp bei Kurt in Rodekro machen und mir mal so nen Trutta holen. Bin mal gespannt was daraus wird. |kopfkrat
> Da beneide ich Dich, das es dieses WE schon los geht. Aber beschweren kann ich mich ja nicht, mein DK Aufenthalt ist ja auch nicht in all zu weiter Ferne!
> 
> Gruß
> Chris




Schau´mal unter www.123nu.dk. Da sind ohne Ende Onlineshops, die allemal billiger als die "Apotheke" von Kurt ist.


----------



## Forellendavid (20. September 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo an alle !!

ich fahre nächstes Wochenende nach Kurt für 3 Tage. War jemand in der letzten Zeit da?? Kann mir einer bitte mal ne Info geben wie ich am besten angeln kann ??  Hier fällt  immer  das  Wort  Trutta ! Ist das Ding wirlich so fängig???? Vielen Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


Gruß Forellendavid !!!|kopfkrat#q;+#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Matzinger (20. September 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Forellendavid: Erkundige Dich mal vorab bei ihm, wann er einsetzt. Da er sonst jedes Jahr mit der Karpfenlaus zu kämpfen hatte (bzw. seine Forellen), hat er die Hälterungen rausgenommen. Somit besetzt er nicht mehr jeden Tag.

Im Board kannst Du einiges darüber nachlesen.

Jedenfalls wünsche ich Euch viel Spaß. Wieder DZ gebucht ?


----------



## Forellendavid (23. September 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Wat ne Laus ??? Ne Du, diesmal haben wir ne Hütte gebucht. Ich denke schon das er besetzt, denn eine Woche später ist doch Preisangeln und ich denke mal nicht, dass er die Netze auf den letzten Drücker reinhängt. Oder was meist Du. Im Normalfall ist ja auch genug drin. Ich hoffe, dass es noch ein wenig kälter wird. Um so aktiver werden die Burschen. Naja mal schauen ob was geht. Letzes mal als Ihr auch da wart habe ich 2 Tage garnichts gefangen und am letzten Tag gingen 25 Forellen in unserer Ecke zu dritt raus!! Eine Info über diese Truttas kannste mir auch nicht geben oder hast Du schon mal mit den Dingern geangelt. Auf jeden Fall bin ich schon suuuuuuuper aufgeregt und kanns gar nicht abwarten. Ich werde meinen ollen Diesel bestimmt schon 2 Tage vorher vorglühen lassen vor Aufregung. HUHUHUHUH

Gruß David#6#6#6#6|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Matzinger (23. September 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Mahlzeit David.

Über die Truttas habe ich in diesem Thread schon geschrieben. Bild ist auch dabei. Keine Ahnung wie ich linken kann.

Habe bisher nicht mit Trutta geangelt, weil ich doch recht konventionell schleppe (Twister, Mehli, Hüpfer, Teig), werde es aber bei meinem nächsten Trip mit Sicherheit machen.

Wie gesagt: Wegen des Besatzes und der Hälterungen würde ich vorab Kurt anrufen.

Petri Heil, vielleicht sieht man sich bald mal wieder

Matzinger


----------



## tuscha108 (24. September 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Also in Rodekro ist soviel Fisch drin die beißen nur nicht das ist das problem auf Paste schleppen und auf Fliege ging einwenig was. Ansonsten besatz ist einmal wöchentlich.


Also noch warten Jungs!!! 

Es kann sich nur noch um ein paar Wochen handeln dann geht das aber richtig los


P.S. in Uge geht auch nichts


----------



## Kescherdriller (27. September 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Jungs!! #h 

War die letzten Tage mal wieder einer von Euch in DK zum Fischen??

Wollte morgen und Donnerstag mal nach Fole die Minellen ärgern,oder auch umgekehrt!!
Habe gehört im hinteren Teich solls im Moment ganz gut funzen!! Also,wenn jemand dort war,würd ich mich über nen paar Tipps freuen!!

@Matz
*******,Urlaub ma wieder soo schnell vorbei gewesen,aber war Weltklasse!! #6 Müssen mal zus. los...

Bis denn, Gruß und TL

Kescherdriller


----------



## Matzinger (28. September 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



			
				Kescherdriller schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Jungs!! #h
> 
> War die letzten Tage mal wieder einer von Euch in DK zum Fischen??
> 
> ...




Kurze Info aus Fole von Kescherdriller: Bisher 2 Stück von 3 und 5 Pfund.
Jedenfalls mehr als er sonst fängt... #6


----------



## Matzinger (29. September 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Und nochmal Kurzinfo von Kescherdriller aus Fole:

Bis 18:00 Uhr hatte er 5 Stück. 4 davon auf gelben Teig, 2 1/2 m auftreibend und nur 1 auf schleppen (Streamer).

Die größte hatte ca. 10 Pfund, gefolgt von 1 von 6 Pfund.


----------



## tuscha108 (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Nix neues aus DK?????????????? |uhoh:


----------



## Matzinger (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@sylver: Wo bleibt der Bericht !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????????????????


----------



## Matzinger (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Kurzer Bericht von Kescherdriller:

War mit einem Kumpel 6 Stunden in Rödekro, er hat keine, sein Freund eine !
Springen wohl durch die Gegend wie Zirkuskünstler und er glaubt, daß die Jungs Karpfenläuse haben. Na ja. Jetzt stehen Sie in Fole am Teich... 

@sylver: Wo ist der Bericht ?


----------



## Blauauge (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Leute ,
JA ich war derjenige der mit Kescherdriller in Rödekro war ,Also wir waren um 6 uhr (morgens)  da und ich habe alles Probiert .Twister alle Farben ..(nicht mal ein Biss),dann mit Pose und Teig 2 m von oben runter dann kam der Biss und ich hatte eine Forelle von 2,5 kg bis 12 uhr wurden an teich (2)---4 Forellen gefangen die anderen 3 wurden auf Grund mit grüner paste gefangen ..Tja und in Fole hatte ich nichmal ein Biss aber da sind grosse Forellen drinn .Und bei kescherdriller sah das in fole besser aus aber das berichtet er lieber selber  
Mfg


----------



## Forellendavid (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo an alle !! Hier mein Kurzbericht !!

wir sind am 01.10. morgens um 6:00 bei Kurt angekommen. Um 8:00 war ich total durchnässt und noch kein Fisch gefangen. Also am ersten Tag waren gerademal 2 Forellen mit 4 Personen drin. Am 02.10. habe ich 2 Forellen auf Paste gefangen.(1x 50 cm 1 x 58cm) Auch der Rest der Manschaft hat jeweils 2 Forellen gefangen. Am letzen Tag habe ich noch 4 Forellen gefangen. (davon aber 2 x 65 cm und 1 x 59 cm) Hier noch ein kleiner Tipp. Kurz vor Sonnenuntergang gehen die Forellen auf Paste die an der Oberfläche schwimmt. (2m Vorfach und helle Paste (gelb,hellgrün oder weiß) Von den 6 Forellen die ich gefangen habe waren 5 auf Paste mit Kugel und eine auf Grund. 3 Forellen habe ich eigenartigerweise auf Mais gefangen. (Hackenbestückung: 2 x Mais, Paste, Bienenmade) Also es ist ein richtiger Krampf um diese Jahreszeit ne Forelle zu landen. Wenn Sie beißen dann sehr sehr vorsichtig. Wir werden Ende November oder die erste Dezemberwoche nochmal unser Glück versuchen, dann ist das Wasser mind. um 4 Grad kühler und die Forellen fangen wieder an richtig zu fressen. Achso nur zur Info. Kurt hat jeden Tag reingesetzt. Also kanns nicht daran liegen das zu wenig Fische drin waren.(die sprangen bald aus dem Wasser). Falls Fragen meldet euch.

Gruß Forellendavid


----------



## Forellendavid (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo nochmal !!

Wenn ich das nächste mal nach DK fahre wollte ich einen Tag bei Kurt und einen Tag in Fole angeln. bei Kurt kenne ich mich aus aber in Fole war ich noch nie. Könnt Ihr mir mal ein paar Infos geben wo und wie ich im Winter in Fole angeln sollte.

Vielen lieben Dank an Euch !!!!!!!!!|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Kescherdriller (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

MoinMoin!

Nun mein ,etwas erfolgloser,Bericht vom Mittwoch aus DK!

Wie Blauauge schon geschrieben,hatte er eine gute minelle und ich nix!:c :c Und am ganzen See kamen nur 4Tück raus!!Kurt hatte auch nicht gesetzt(immer noch nur 1x die Woche????)
Zum glück hatten wir nur bis 12h "gelöst" und sind dann Richtung Fole gefahren;da ich meinte,daß es egal ist,ob wir bei Kurt oder n Fole nix fangen!:q 
Dort angekommen,eine Rute auf Grund(klappte ja letzte Woche ganz gut)und mit der zweiten geschleppt!
Nach etwa 10min ein guter Biss,gehakt,gedrillt und nebenbei den Kescher klar gemacht!! Dann kam so nen Hirni angerannt und sagte:"seh ich ja jetzt erst,daß Du eine dran hast!" und greift sich meinen Kescher! Ich meinte,daß er mir nicht helfen braucht,worauf die Antwort kam,daß es zu2 einfacher ist!!
Na gut!!!!!????
Er wie ein Hampelmann mit seinen "Romika-Gummistiefeln" im Wasser rumgerannt und mit dem Kescher rumgefuchtelt!!
Der machte mich ganz nervös und als mei geliebter Fisch 10cm vorm Kescher war,wollte ich der Sache ein Ende machen und da,eine Flucht und ausgeschlitzt!!#q #q 
Als dann noch die Frage kam welchen Köder ich hatte,hätte ich ihn dem glatt "gegeben"!!!|krach: 

Gut,auf ein Neues!!
Mal nen anderen Streamer drauf und weiter!!
Stunde später     Biss!! Geht doch,dachte ich mir und kurz gedrillt!! Bremse war gut eingestellt,nett gedrillt.....dann eine etwas goößere Flucht und......Hauptschnur(2-3Monate alt) durch!!!:c 
Aber jetzt ist die neue "Hemingway" bestellt!!!!!#6 #6 

Danach war meine Laune unten und ich fischte nur noch Halbherzig!! Beide bissen auf Streamer,Weiß und Schwarz,und hatten so 3-4hg!! Schööne Fische!!:q :q 
Aber man muß ja auch mal schneider bleiben!!




Bin vom 25-28.10 in"Agernaes"(Teich No79 im Buch) auf Fünen!! Ist ein Salzwassersee!!
War schon mal jemand von Euch dort und hat ein paar Tipps für mich???
Wäre dankbar!!#6 

Bis denne und TL,

Gruß Kescherdriller


@Forellendavid

Pn ist raus!!


----------



## Matzinger (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



			
				Kescherdriller schrieb:
			
		

> MoinMoin!
> 
> Nun mein ,etwas erfolgloser,Bericht vom Mittwoch aus DK!
> 
> ...


----------



## Kescherdriller (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Matz!!

Sorry,kann Dir mit nem Glühwillidings leider nicht dienen!!

Viel spaß am Samstag in Frueskov!! Hab gehört,die setzten extra 200kg Minellen mit einem großen "M" ein,damit auch du was fängst!!  

Wird Zeit,daß wir beide mal wieder nach Fole düsen!!!

Gruß und TL, 
Olli


----------



## Matzinger (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Kescherdriller:

Musst Dir mal nen normalen Job zulegen, an dem man auch mal am WE los kann !!!! Deine Mädels kommen auch ohne Dich klar (Gerüchteindieweltsetz  )


----------



## Matzinger (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

n´Abend.

War heute zum ersten Mal in Frueskov.
Fisch ist wirklich ohne Ende drin und es wird gut besetzt, aber mein Teich wird es definitiv nicht werden. Voll ohne Ende, wenig Platz und somit zwangsläufig Ärger mit den Nachbarn.

Mein Kumpel hat 6 Stück gefangen (gaaaaaaaaaanz langsam gechleppt), mein Neffe 2 und ich 2, wobei mein Neffe und ich wegen unserer "netten" Nachbarn fast nur auf Stand geangelt haben.

Was soll´s ? Wetter war klasse und meine erste Goldforelle habe ich auch gefangen.

@Kescherdriller: Der erste Eindruck hat nicht getäuscht...! Fole wird es wohl doch bleiben, wenn Kurt nicht doch einmal seine Hälteranlagen wieder einsetzt.

War jemand am WE in DK ?


Ach ja: Wir hatten doch mal das Thema "Trutta". Ab nächster Woche gibbet die im Angelshop Mertins in HH-Rahlstedt und wir müssen nicht die teuren Dinger in DK kaufen !


----------



## tuscha108 (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

So bin auch wieder aus Uge zuhause.

Die Fische haben kaum gebißen hab 9 Stück in 20 stunden angeln erwischt.

Leider hab ich erst am letzten tag gemerkt das die Fische im Bambussee gut beißen weil sie keine Karpfenläuse dort haben. Die anderen Seen sind voll mit Fisch aber auch voll mit karpfenläusen und dazu kommt noch das sie jetzt leichen.

Achso gebißen haben sie meistens nur auf Wurm mit Piloten.

Fazit: Waren 3 wunderschöne tage bei dem geilen Wetter.#6 

Jetzt heißt es wieder warten bis sie abgeleicht haben.


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



			
				tuscha108 schrieb:
			
		

> So bin auch wieder aus Uge zuhause.
> 
> Die Fische haben kaum gebißen hab 9 Stück in 20 stunden angeln erwischt.
> 
> ...



Jau Tuscha!!! Das war bei uns genauso!!! Ich hatte Dir ja davon erzählt! Ist ganz schön krass, wenn die dicken Truten direkt an Dir vorbeischwimmen was???  Dickes Petri zu Deinen Fischen. Hast Du ein paar nette Pic´s???


----------



## symphy (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Matze

mega angelcenter martins heißt der laden  

hatte noch mit dir gerechnet am we ,sind dann losgefahren ,voll die nullnummer gewesen


----------



## Matzinger (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@symphy: Hab´s leider nicht mehr geschafft und zweitens wollte ich Dich nicht leiden sehen...!

Müssen bald mal wieder los. Kannst Dich ja melden, wenn Du Zeit hast.


----------



## symphy (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@ Matze,
ich denke am WE geht noch was ,muß zum Glück noch nicht WE ran ,da ich noch nicht so involviert bin|rolleyes 

Ich melde mich noch bei dir bis Fr abend :g


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Martin denk dran, dass ich noch wegen den Fischen vorbeikommen wollte am WE!


----------



## Kescherdriller (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin "M"!!

Bin gleich in Brunsbek zum Fischen!!
Hast Lust dazuzustossen???

Gruß Olli


----------



## Topangler (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo und guten Abend,

und noch ein neuer hier, ich heiße Mario bin 45 und komme aus HH Niendorf.
Natürlich angel ich auch auf Forelle (Kein Fliegenangeln) allerdings nur 3-4 mal im Jahr.Das muß genügen sonst ist es nichts mehr besonderes.

Würde mich freuen den einen oder anderen hier kennenzulernen, da mein 
bisheriger Angelpartner aus beruflichen Gründen fest mit Familie nach Süddeutschland gezogen ist.

Daher gleich mal die Frage,wer fährt wann wohin nach DK ?

Würde mich freuen wenn da was paßt.

Gruß Mario / Topangler


----------



## Kescherdriller (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Mario!!

Willkommen on Board!!:m 
Da läßt sich bestimmt was machen,um mal zus. nach Dk zu Jetten! Steht meistens in dem Threat,wenn jemand nach Dk fliegt!!

Viel Spaß im AB!


Gruß und TL,

Kescherdriller


----------



## Topangler (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Guten Abend @ all,

angelt denn keiner meer?

Forellen sind immun gegen Vögelgrippe hat mir jemand gesagt!

Also bitte laßt es uns tun!

Ansage 05.11.05 

*Wohin Rücksprache !*

Gruß Mario


----------



## Matzinger (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Kescherdriller: Bericht fehlt noch. Jetzt mal aber hopp hopp. 

@all: Wer war mal wieder los ? Nach den doch recht windigen Tagen müssten die Minellen doch wieder recht nah am Ufer zu finden sein und sehr tief stehen, oder ?

@Topangler: Ich fahre erst wieder im Dezember wenn die Jungs beißen. Aus welchem Stadtteil kommst Du ?


----------



## Topangler (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Matze,

wie schon gesagt, ich wohne in Niendorf .
Meine T-Nr. 55 00 47 95
Ruf doch mal an,schreiben  ist immer so langweilig.
Dann kannst Du mir auch mal erklären, wieso Forellen jetzt nicht gut 
beißen.

Bis dann Mario


----------



## Kescherdriller (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Matz!

Hast ja recht;Bericht kommt noch!!
Bin Mittwoch wohl in Brunsbek,da das Abfischen bei uns ausfällt!! Und next Woche von Mittwoch auf Donnerstag wohl mal nen abstecher nach Fole machen!!!   Ist im 1ten  Teich immer noch so wenig Wasser??? Hast Du ne Info oder muß ich mal bei Alice anrufen??

Wie ist bei Dir,wann können wir mal wieder zusammen los???

Gruß und TL,

Olli


----------



## AnsitzAngler (2. November 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



			
				Topangler schrieb:
			
		

> Forellen sind immun gegen _*Vögelgrippe*_ hat mir jemand gesagt!


 
Möchte mal wissen wo du mit deinen Gedanken warst??? 

LOL ein Kandidat zum melden


----------



## Bootsmann HH (4. November 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin "Männers"!

Das Wetter wird langsam aber sicher wieder etwas kühler... Sicherlich für die Fänge recht gut. Leider kann ich am "goldenen Herbst" angeltechnisch nur begrenzt teilhaben.
Euch wünsche ich viel Spass und viel Erfolg...

@Olli:

Vielen Dank für Deine sms! Ja, es ist leider so, dass ich derzeit nicht "oft" zum angeln komme. Familie geht hier vor!

Eine Alternative zum Ostsee oder DK- Angeln ist der Bereich des HH- Hafens. War mit einem Kollegen mal los. (auf Platte und Zander - geht schon recht gut)
Der Vorteil dabei ist hauptsächlich, dass ich sagen kann:"Schatz, bin in zwei Stunden wieder da!"
Das kann ich vergessen, wenn ich nach DK düse! Auch wenn man mit WOB 10 auf der Bahn langballert - 2 Stunden mal kurz fischen ist nicht.

Also, es kommen auch wieder (angeltechnisch) bessere Zeiten. Nun muss ich zunächst dafür Sorge tragen, dass die Zwillinge wachsen und brav bleiben.

Wir sehen uns - sicherlich....

Liebe Grüße

Bootsmann HH (Peer)


----------



## Matzinger (4. November 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Mönsch Peer Junge. Mal für 1 Tag ins gelobte Land wird doch wohl drin sein, oder ? Nimm die Beiden doch mit und Kescherdriller passt auf...:q 
Im Dezember geht es mal wieder los. Vielleicht geht es ja doch mal bei Dir ?


@ all: In Rödekro sind die Hälteranlage wieder drin und die Forellen scheinen zu beißen.
Auf der Internetseite gibbet neue pics.


----------



## Iron (8. November 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hi Matzinger,

sag mal Bescheid, wenn Ihr im Dez. startet.
Würd mich Euch gern mal anschliessen.

Im übrigen:
Um dicke Dinger zu fangen, braucht Ihr nicht mehr ganz nach DK düsen.
Hier bei mir in der Nähe (Großen Aspe)gibt es jetzt einen See, wo ausschliesslich Riesen frisch, Importiert aus DK, eingesetzt werden. Mit feinster Hälteranlag und Flachwasserzone zum Flyfischen.
Zahlst aber auch genauso viel! Für 3- 6 -9 - 12 Std.
Hatte ne schöne 5 kg Forelle (war für 3 Std. nach der Arbeit da).
Die Leute die da öfters fischen, haben nur gesagt " der geht schon, größe ist normal ".
Neben mir hat ein Flyfischer kurz danach nen netten 6,8Kg Lümmel an Land gezogen.
Ich hatte aber leider keinen Erfolg mit der Fliege.
Im Winter besetzt er mit 3 - 11 Kg Forellen.
Werd schon beim Tippen ganz HOT.

Nächste Woche habe ich Spätschicht. Werd einen Tag bis 13.00 jagen gehen.

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Lust mitzukommen.


----------



## Kescherdriller (9. November 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin 'Iron!!

Hört sich ja gut an vom "Doro"! War vor ca. 6-8Wochen da und hatte keine Minelle!!!|kopfkrat 
Naja,war das 1te mal dort und wußte nicht an welcher Ecke ich anfangen soll!!Gehöre(zum Glück)auch nicht zu den Leuten,die gleich dorthin rennen,wo gefangen wird!!!!

Was mich nur wahnsinnig gestört hat,ist,daß 3Meter neben mich 2-3Leute gestellt haben zum Fischen,obwohl kaum Platz war!!#q 

Und an der eine langen Seite vom See war soo viel Betrieb,da dachte ich die sin beim Heringsfischen!!!

Bin Heute um 5h auf Weg nach Fole;bis Do. Mittag! Mal sehen was da so abgeht!!

Bis denne und TL,

Gruß Kescherdriller


----------



## Kescherdriller (9. November 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

|kopfkrat Ups,warst ja gar nicht am Doro!!  
Hab ich mit nem anderen gelesenen Bericht durchgetüdelt!!

Tl,
Kescherdriller


----------



## Matzinger (10. November 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Kurzer Zwischenbericht von Kescherdriller.

Gestern in Fole hatte er keine, 2 sind ausgeschlitzt. Seine Kumpels hatten so zwischen 2 und 4 Stück.

Heute sind sie in Rödekro bei Kurt, See 1.

Kescherdriller hat 4 Stück, seine Kumpel ähnlich. Einer hat 10 ! Alles im Wind, sehr flach und schwarzer Streamer.
Auf Grund (Teig, etc.) gar nichts !

Für alle die mir gemailt haben (Iron, Topangler,etc.):
Ich bin am 11.12. bei Kurt. Leider ist meine Karre schon voll, aber eventuell finden sich ja noch einige zusammen ?!

@Kescheriller und alle die in den letzten Tagen unterwegs waren: Wo sind die Berichte ? Jetzt geht´s doch wider los mit der Beißerei !


----------



## Luckypunsh (17. November 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Iron,

das klingt ja interessant! Kannst Du eventuell so nett sein und mir mal die genaue Adresse des Sees zukommen lassen? Aber Du meinst nicht rein zufällig den See "Brokenlande" hinter den Bahnschienen oder?

Wäre nett, wenn Du mir die Daten liefern könntest, denn nach DK schaff ich es leider nicht mehr.

Gruß
Luckypunsh


----------



## sunny (17. November 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Yupphh Iron, die genaue Anschrift bzw. Internetanschrift würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## tuscha108 (17. November 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

ähh Anschrift!!!! Dorotheental

Also Ausfaht Großenaspe (A7) dann nach Links und die nächste wieder nach Links dann ein stück fahren und dann kommt ein kleines Schild dort dann rein dann seit ihr schon da. Schöne Anlage aber es gibt nur keine Schlachtplatz :c.

Die Fische sind spitze und kapfstark und schmecken :q 

MFG Tuscha108


----------



## Philip (17. November 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@ tuscha108



> Also Ausfaht Großenaspe (A7) dann nach Links ...


Deine Beschreibung bezieht sich vermutlich für alle die aus Richtung Hamburg kommen. Also Abfahrt Großenaspe (16) und dann weiter Richtung Neumünster.



> ... dann kommt ein kleines Schild ...


Ist dass der Wegweiser für den Forellensee?


----------



## tuscha108 (17. November 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

also ich fahr aus richtung Hamburg 

Das ist soein kleines Holzschild!!! mit Forellensee drauf.

Ich denk mal ich bin Samstag auch am See :q


----------



## Iron (18. November 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hi @ all,

die Beschreibung von tuscha108 ist schon ok. Demnächst wird es auch eine Internetseite geben.
www.dicke-forellen.de
Ist aber noch nicht online

War gestern Morgen für 3 Stunden da.
Wieder 2 nette 4kg Forellies mit nach Hause genommen.


.


----------



## Matzinger (18. November 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Kannst die Minellen ja unter ´ne Segelpose hängen: Nette Köfis ! 

Nee nee. Schöne Dinger. Bringen gute Filets. Auf was fangt Ihr momentan ?

Und: Wer war in der letzten Zeit mal in DK bei Kurt, etc. ?


----------



## TinTin (18. November 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



			
				Philip schrieb:
			
		

> @ tuscha108
> 
> 
> Deine Beschreibung bezieht sich vermutlich für alle die aus Richtung Hamburg kommen. Also Abfahrt Großenaspe (16) und dann weiter Richtung Neumünster.
> ...


----------



## Philip (19. November 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@ TinTin



			
				TinTin schrieb:
			
		

> falsch nicht Richtung NMS, von der Abfahrt Großenaspe, links, dann gleich wieder links,Richtung Großenaspe, nach ca.1km auf der linken Seite, man sieht sofort denn See, nicht zu weit fahren sonst seit ihr bei mir vor der Haustür



Alles klar habe den See auf der Karte gefunden |licht .
Mein Fehler war dass ich annahm man müßte auf der A7 erst unter der L319 durchfahren um von der Autobahn abzufahren und dann wäre links Richtung NMS. Mann fährt aber bereits vor der L319 ab und dann links, also auf der L319 wieder über die Autobahn rüber, erste links und dann hinter dem Wäldchen wieder links zu See.
Danke für deinen Hinweis #6 .


----------



## Bootsmann HH (21. November 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Männer!

Zum 1. Advent möchte ich meine Rute rausstellen - äh auswerfen. Mein Kollege (Matze - Du kennst den Kerl doch) und ich wollen auf die Rellen los... Im Zusammenhang mit der Verpflichtung, dass ich den Räucherofen anwerfe, hat meine Frau "Grünes Licht" für den kommenden Sonntag gegeben.

Wir haben jedoch nur bis max. 14:00 h Zeit - d.h. DK wäre zu weit. Wir wollen nach "Großenaspe"!!!

Jetzt die Frage:"Was nehme ich mit - was packe ich ein...?" Nein, ist einer von Euch eventuell auch am Sonntag anzutreffen?

Ab wann sollte man am See aufschlagen? Ab wann darf man dort auf's Gelände? Ist "spinnern" erlaubt? Welche Methoden machen zur Zeit (soll ja richtig kalt werden) sinn?

Tief am Grund mit auftreibenden Teig? Pose mit Made? Schleppen mit Streamer? 

Bin doch solange nicht rausgekommen und wäre für einige Tipps wirklich dankbar. Wo sollte man sich (bei dem Wetter) hinstellen?

Also, würde mich über Antworten freuen. Ganz besonders würde es mich freuen, wenn noch jemand von Euch Zeit hätte...

Grüße - Bootsmann HH


----------



## Matzinger (21. November 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Mönsch Peer, aus der Versenkung aufgetaucht ?!

War heute zum gucken da. Wie auch in DK im Herbst/Winter: Hälteranlage und sonst nichts.
Heute hat er einer´ne 6 kg Minelle gefangen. Sbiru, schwarzer Streamer, recht flach und gaaaaaaaaaaaaanz langsam geschleppt.
Also pack´den 30 g Sbiru ein, sonst kommst Du nicht an die Hälteranlage (ähnliche Entfernung wie beim Weihnachtsbaum bei Kurt).
Er hatte noch einige Nachläufer, aber da so wenig Wind war, haben die Jungs vorsichtig gebissen.

Ansonsten denke ich: 2m mit Bienenmade auf Stand sollte auch funzen. Natürlich auch hier wieder Hälteranlage.

Mein Fall ist der Teich nicht. Die Autobahn stört doch recht heftig. Für 3 Stunden werde ich aber auch mal hinfahren, nur leider diesen Sonntag nicht. Mal schauen, ob ich wenigstens 1 Stunde zuschauen kann.


----------



## Bootsmann HH (21. November 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin!

6 kg - ist schon ein Riesentier...

@Matze: Rufe vorher aber auf'm Handy an - kann für den Besuch nicht 100%tig garantieren. (Nummer hat Kescherdriller)

Bis später

Bootsmann HH


----------



## Matzinger (21. November 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Bootsmann: Sicher dat, Nummer habe ich auch !


----------



## Matzinger (29. November 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Bootsmann: Wie war es denn nun ? Hast mal wieder nichts gefangen, oder warum gibbet keine Info ?

@all: Vom 21.04. - 23.04. geht es wie jedes Jahr mit 5 Männern aus unserer Familie nach DK. Haben uns bei Kurt 2 Wohnwagen gemietet, € 140,- insgesamt geht doch. Auch wenn wir nichts fangen sollten: Ein kühles Fyglsang und ´ne Curryplatte bei Annett geht immer !

Wer war in den letzten Tagen unterwegs ?


----------



## Matzinger (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Männer.

Ich bin am Sonntag in DK.

War jemand in den letzten Tag an irgendeinem See (Rödekro, Fole, Großenaspe, Frueskov) ? Was wurde gefangen, welche Tiefe, Köder, etc. ? Stehen die Öster an der Kante oder doch noch an der Hälterung ?


Danke schon mal.


Matzinger


----------



## goatzilla (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo, 

ich weile über die Feiertage bei meinen Eltern in der Nähe von Flensburg. 

Am 23.12 bin ich mit meinem Bruder für ca. vier Stunden nach Uge gefahren. Bei leichtem Dauerregen und ca. 6°C hatten wir die ganze Zeit über keinen einzigen Biss. Wir haben es mit Wurm und verschiedenen Pasten probiert, sowohl schleppend (mit Sbirulino) und vom Grund auftreibend (weiße und bunte Paste). Abwechselnd sind wir mit Spinner (drei verschiedene Farben) um See 2 gelaufen - auch dabei tat sich nichts. 

Kurios: 

Trotzdem sind wir nicht mit leeren Händen nach Hause gegangen. Als mein Bruder seine Spinnrunde antrat, sah er ca. 10 Meter vor sich eine Wasserpose im See treiben. Beim zweiten Wurf hatte er die anhängende Schnur gehakt und war mehr als überrascht, als er auf einmal einen unerwarteten Widerstand spürte. Er zog eine 45er Regenbogner an Land, die insgesamt eine Wasserpose, ein Sbirulino, einen kleinen weißen Twister und vier Haken im Schlepptau hatte. 

Ein - zugegeben - leicht erschummelter Fang. 

Auch sonst wurde an dem Tag nichts gefangen, was evtl. daran gelegen haben mag, dass wir die einzigen Verrückten waren, die sich bei dem Wetter ans Wasser gemacht haben  

Einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr wünsche ich


----------



## tuscha108 (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

3 Kollegen von mir in Uge 27 Stück kleine Info

und ich mußte Arbeiten:v


----------



## Bootsmann HH (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Super!!!

O.K.- das Glück ist mit den Tüchtigen. Ich hatte heute echt keine Lust auf die Autobahn. Nicht nach DK und nicht nach Doro...

Auf die Ostsee raus fällt ganz flach bei 6 bis 7 Bft.

Wir sehen uns bestimmt noch in Großenaspe oder DK

Grüße - Peer


----------



## Kescherdriller (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin zusammen!!|wavey: 

Wollte den Trööt nur mal wieder nach oben holen!!

War denn keiner in den letzten Zeit in DK?? Habe gehört,daß die Teiche bei Kurt seit Sonntag eisfrei sein sollen!?;+ #c 

Werde wohl nächsten Mittwoch in Dk aufschlagen,bin heißer als der A...   von  J-Lopez:q 

Gruß und TL,

Kescherdriller


----------



## sbiroman (8. März 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin moin!

Ich bräuchte dringend Hilfe! Nachdem ich das Thema jetzt schon fast komplett durchgelesen habe, bin ich fest davon überzeugt, dass ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt!!!!

Und zwar suche ich schon seit langem eine vernünftige Sbiro Rute für Dänemark!!!!! Könnt ihr mir vielleicht eine Rute empfehlen?????

Oder könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen, mit was für Ruten ihr fischt??? ( Hersteller, genaue Rutenbezeichnung) 

Ich hatte die "competition sbiro sea" von dega ijm auge, aber gibts ja nicht mehr. Und nun dachte ich vielleicht eine von den Ruten von "Balzer, Willy Frosch". Was meint ihr dazu???? Vielleicht schon jemand Erfahrungen mit den Ruten??

Ich fahre im Mai übrigens nach Rodekro, könnte noch ein paar Tipps gebrauchen!!!!!! (Welcher See? Welcher Köder? Welche Stelle? Sbiro? Grund? )

Danke


----------



## Matzinger (23. März 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Wollte den Thread nur mal nach oben holen ?

Wer war in der letzten Zeit mal los ?


----------



## sbiroman (23. März 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@ Matzinger:

Das ist eine gute Idee von dir! Ich gucke hier fast täglich rein, und es gibt nichts neues. Naja, ich hoffe das wird sich demnächst ändern!!!! Das Wetter wird ja auch endlich besser und das Eisangeln hat sich erledigt!!!!!!

Wie sieht es aus bei dir, hast du schon was geplant wegen DK?????


----------



## bmt_hethske (23. März 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Ich will am Samstag nach Rödekro, weiss aber nicht, ob da noch Eis drauf ist. Weiss das jemand?


----------



## Matzinger (24. März 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Kannst Du vergessen mit Kurt am WE. Krusa ist zu 80 % frei.


----------



## bmt_hethske (24. März 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Wieso meinst du das? Hab heute angerufen, Kurt meinte die Teiche wären eisfrei, wo ist das Problem? (Keine Ahnung welcher Teich)


----------



## pingopalino (30. März 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Leute 
fahre die Woche nach Ostern nach Dänemark Jagd auf Großforellen machen 

wer kann mir da gute Tipps und Montagen nennen 
möchte ja auch mal eine drann haben
_________________
das Leben ist ein geben und nehmen und das gilt auch für den Angelsport


----------



## Matzinger (30. März 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@pingo: Schau´mal ein bißchen in diesem Thread nach. Montagen, etc. variieren in den verschiedenen Jahreszeiten.


----------



## stuka (31. März 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo,

Ich verfolge das Thema schon etwas länger hier im Forum und glaube
Ich sollte euch über meinem Angel Erlebnis vom letztem Jahr im Herbst in
Dänemark am Forellensee berichten. 
Im Oktober bin ich mit noch drei Angelkollegen von Stuttgart nach Rodekro bei Kurt
Zu Herbstwettangeln gefahren, zwei Angelkollegen  sind das erste mal mit gefahren.
Ich und noch ein Kollege fahren schon seit 6 Jahren jedes Jahr 2 mal hin im April und Oktober. Gut angekommen und sehr freundlich begrüßt von Kurt und Anette die den See
Betreiben. Erst mal etwas ausgeruht und nachmittags geangelt . Nach dem angeln haben wir uns dann hingesetzt  ein paar Bier getrunken und ein wenig fachgesimpelt mit anderen Angler. Unsere Angelruten und ein paar Plastikboxen mit Posen, Blei, Spinner und anderem Kleinzeug haben wir wie immer am Angelplatz gelassen .
Am nächstem morgen sind wir dann wieder hin gegangen und eine BÖSE ÜBERASCHUNG erlebt unser ganze Angelzeug war weg , 7 Angelruten mit Angelrollen und die Plastikboxen mit Inhalt................
Also wenn ich den erwischt hätte der wäre übers Wasser gelaufen, hätte bestimmt keine Zeit mehr zu schwimmen gehabt . Wir haben anschließend ganze See abgesucht, es hat leider nicht gebracht. Ich will dem Kurt oder sonnst jemandem keine vorwürfe machen, wie schon geschrieben, fahre seit Jahren nach Rodekro und habe immer mein Angelzeug am See über Nacht stehen gelassen und es ist nie was passiert . Vor allem weil man sich nach Jahren mit fast allen Angler die dort angeln befreundet hat und die Betreiber von der Anlage sehr, sehr freundlich sind. Ich habe schon für April dieses Jahr eine Holzhütte wieder reserviert, aber dieses mal wird besser aufgepasst.............
Hiermit wollte ich euch vor leichtsinnigem Umgang  mit Angelgeräten warnen .
Leider gibt es auch unter uns Angler Schwarze Schaafe.

Gruß
Stuka


----------



## testing (2. April 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin!

Will vielleicht nächste Woche wieder für ein paar Stunden hoch.

Bin am überlegen, ob ich mal Fole, Mjols oder Frusekov ausprobiere...

Ist in letzter Zeit jemand oben gewesen? 

@ stuka: tut mir leid mit deinen Sachen. Würde meine Sachen nie längere Zeit aus den Augen lassen.

Testing


----------



## Matzinger (3. April 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@stuka: Das waren bestimmt Deutsche. Na ja. Hast jetzt aber wohl was dazu gelernt 
Mal so am Rande: Plätze besetzen gibbet nicht...! Ich hätte Deine Sachen zwar nicht gezockt, aber dezent ein paar Meter weitergeschoben. Sorry.


----------



## stuka (3. April 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Matzinger: Ich weis das man keine Plätze besetzen soll, und mache es auch nie.
                     Wir haben so einen aufklappbaren Tisch und paar Stuhle dabei gehabt,   
        die tun wir dann  so 10 Meter  vor wasser aufstellen mit einem Grill und 
        anderem Zeug was dazu gehört. Und natürlich achtet man darauf das 
        niemand gestört wird. Unsere Angel Geräte waren neben dem Tisch 
        in gegen Richtung vom See aufgestellt. Da waren keine Angelplätze 
                    besetzt oder so. Mich wundert’s  das  Tisch und Stuhle noch übrig
                    geblieben sind. Und jetzt noch was zum Lachen ( hinterher haben
                    wir es selber für etwas lustig gehalten) .

                   Ich und noch ein Kollege  kommen aus Bosnien der dritte aus Litauen
                   und der vierte aus Polen............und uns hat man beklaut...........
                   Die Anglerwelt ist auch nicht mehr das was Sie mal war...........#d.


----------



## Blauauge (4. April 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Fahre morgen mit Kescherdriller zu Kurt!Fangmeldung kommt


----------



## testing (4. April 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Wieviel länger fährt man eigentlich nach Garm?

Ist das viel weiter als Rödekro?

Testing


----------



## Luckypunsh (5. April 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin zusammen!

@testing: Ich würde sagen, Du brauchst von Kurt nach Fole maximal ne 30 Stunde |kopfkrat . 

Ein paar Kumpel und meine Wenigkeit werden in der nächsten Woche gen Norden starten. :m Ich bin ja mal gespannt, was alles so passiert in Fole, Fovling etc. Wetter schaut ja gut aus, somit kann der Urlaub ja nur ein Hit werden! Ich werde mal berichten wie es gelaufen ist.


----------



## Nordkap-Fisher (6. April 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



			
				Blauauge schrieb:
			
		

> Fahre morgen mit Kescherdriller zu Kurt!Fangmeldung kommt


 
Wie ist es gelaufen ? Bin evtl. am WE da und mich würde es sehr interessieren ob/wo/wie es gelaufen ist.

Gruß

Nordkap-Fisher


----------



## Kescherdriller (6. April 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin zusammen!!

Nun mein kurzer Bericht:

Fürs erste mal in diesem Jahr,wars ein schöner Angeltag mit allem was dazu gehört:Sonne,Hagel,Sturm,Regen#6 

Wir fischten zuerst für eine Std. an Teich2,bis Kurt Knatze wollte und sagte,daß er heut Teich 1und3 besetzt!! Auf unsere Frage,wie und "womit" gefangen wird/wurde,kam nix genaues aus Ihm raus!:r Tsstss|kopfkrat 

Sind dann an den 1er gegangen;gegen 12h hab ich eine Minelle auf weißen Goldkopfstreamer bekommen,welch die einzige bleiben sollte! Blauauge hatte einen guten Biss auf der Grundrute,welchen er im wahrsten Sinne des wortes|schlaf: |schlafen hat!!#q 

Es wurde im Ganzen recht wenig gefangen,überwiegend auf Grund!

Was mich auch seehr gewundert hat,ist,daß wenig Wasser in allen Teichen ist und keine Minellen sich in irgendeiner Form an der Oberfläche haben blicken lassen!!|kopfkrat 

Aber im Großen und Ganzen war es ein schöner Angeltag!!

So long und TL,

Gruß Kescherdriller


----------



## Matzinger (7. April 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Kescherdriller: Na ja. Hast wenigstens eine mehr gefangen als sonst 
Habe jetzt meine neue Heavy Sbiro von W. Frosch bekommen. Bisher liegt sie nur bei mir mit im Bett. Also: Sonntag kann es losgehen. Werde mal die Regierung fragen, ob es genehm ist.


Bin mal gespannt, ob Kurt in diesem Jahr seine Besatzmaßnahmen ändert. Bin ab dem 21.04. für 3 Tage da und werde dann berichten.

Wer war denn in den letzten Tagen los ?


----------



## Topangler (11. April 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Angler u. die ,die es können,

wer hat Zeit u. Lust Kurzfristig mit nach DK zu Kommen?

Ich starte in HH, T-Nr. 55 00 47 95

Gruß TpA


----------



## Kescherdriller (12. April 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Super:m ,

wann willst Du denn los#c ;+ 

Schicke Dir ne Pn mit meiner Tel;sonst bin ich um 6h am Bach!!

Gruß und TL,
Kescherdriller


----------



## saver432 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

wo wollt ihr denn hin???


----------



## Matzinger (13. April 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

So, der countdown läuft. Bin ab dem 21.04. für 3 Tage bei Kurt und werde hoffentlich einige Minellen ärgern.

Wer ist noch da von Euch und: Wer war in der letzten Zeit da ?


----------



## stuka (13. April 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo,

Ich bin auch in der gleiche Zeit bei Kurt im Rodekro und werde mein Glück
versuchen. Glaube schon das es mit ein paar Forellen klappt.

@Matzinger: Bist du beim Preis Angeln dabei, oder am See Nr2 - Nr.3
Habe erst gestern gelesen das der Kurt jetzt beim Preis Angeln 6 Euronen 
pro Runde und Pro Rute mehr verlangt wie Letztes Jahr (28 Euro Runde/Rute)
Nicht gerade billig der Spaß....


----------



## Matzinger (13. April 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@stuka: Bin ich verrückt ? Ich werde mich schön an Teich 2 und 3 verkrümeln und ganz in Ruhe 58 Minellen fangen.
Eine Runde an Teich 1 werde ich mir geben, aber mehr nicht.

Gute Anreise. Solltest Du mich suchen: Habe ein graues Anglerboardcappy mit meinem Nickname auf.


----------



## stuka (13. April 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Matzinger: Hast recht, ich überlege mir auch nur zwei runden mein Glück beim Preis Angeln zu versuchen und dann 2 Tage in Ruhe mit noch 2 Freunden die Forellen ärgern(oder umgekehrt). Hoffentlich schreibt hier jemand noch ein Bericht nach Ostern damit man sich vielleicht noch mehr freut auf die 3 Tage angeln. War leider wegen Hochwasser hier im Süden nur 2 mal dieses Jahr am Wasser (Neckar). Und gerade mal ein Fisch gefangen......


----------



## Matzinger (13. April 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@stuka: Bitte Deine Tel.-Nr. per PN, rufe Dich dann gleich mal an.


----------



## stuka (13. April 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Matzinger:schon geschehen


----------



## Matzinger (24. April 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

So, bin zurück aus Rödekro.

Erst einmal das Positive:

Die Wohnwagen die wir bei Kurt gemietet haben waren sauber, der Pölsemix und das Fyglsang haben geschmeckt, das Wetter war klasse und ich habe einen richtig netten Boardie (Stuka) kennengelernt. Danke Stuka nochmal für den Slivo...#6  Ich hoffe daß Ihr heil nach Stuttgart zurückgekommen seid ?!

Jetzt zum Negativen:
Wir haben an Teich 2 und 3 richtig beschissen gefangen. Mein Dad 0, mein Neffe 1, mein Bruder 2 und ich 4 an 2 1/4 Tagen.
Wir haben alles ausprobiert: Geschleppt in allen Tiefen und mit allen Ködern, auf Stand, etc. auflandig, ablandig . Das einzige was funktioniert hat war auf Grund mit Teig, max. 1 m auftreibend direkt an der Kante (das hat sich auch bei den Leuten beim Preisangeln herausgestellt).
Anderen Leuten ging es genauso.

Jetzt könnt Ihr Euch fragen, ob es an unseren nichtvorhandenen Angelkünsten lag, aber vorab möchte ich eine Geschichte von Sonntag erzählen:

Haben um ca. 6 Uhr angefangen, 5 weitere Leute waren mit uns am Teich 2.
Kurt hat um 9.00 Uhr besetzt und zwar für die vorhandenen 5 Leute insgesamt 15 Forellen (wir hatten ja schon am Freitag für das ganze WE bezahlt und somit hatte er uns auch nicht mehr auf der Rechnung).
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Bis 12 Uhr haben wir einen Zuwachs von insgesamt 35 Anglern bekommen und Kurt hat nicht einmal nachgesetzt.

Das ganze ist natürlich auch am Samstag passiert und somit steht für einige andere (und nach Gesprächen mit anderen Anglern) und für mich nach ca. 50 Besuchen bei Kurt fest: Die Anlage sieht mich nicht mehr wieder.
Ich bin jetzt einige Male enttäuscht worden und so lange er seine Geldschinderei nicht abstellt, werde ich lieber nach Fole, etc. fahren.

Es geht mir nicht darum viel zu fangen, aber fair soll es schon ablaufen. Es kann nicht sein, daß alle Berichte aus dem Board nur negativ ausfallen. Einige Jungs von uns können ja wenigstens ein bißchen angeln, somit kann es nur an den Besätzen liegen oder was meint Ihr ?

Und bevor ich es vergesse: Pro Rute hat er an Teich 1 beim Preisangeln 28 Flocken pro Rute kassiert und somit 7 Euronen mehr als im letzten Jahr.
Gefangen wurde gut weil ordentlich besetzt wurde.


Gruß

Matzinger


----------



## testing (24. April 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Matzinger,

bin letztes Jahr im April zuletzt bei Kurt gewesen. Umgehauen hat mich seine Anlage nicht.
Habe dort das Gefühl gehabt, man fängt entweder richtig viel oder gar nicht.
Die Unterkünft in der Hütte war zwar teuer aber absolut OK.

Bin jetzt zwei mal in Mjols gewesen. Nein, nicht wg. den Mädels von seiner Homepage..... 
Habe dort jeweils sechs Stunden geangelt und bin mit 2 bzw. 3 großen Forellen wieder nach HH gefahren.

Die Anlage gefällt mir in vielen Punkten besser:
Nicht so "künstlich" wie bei Kurt,  viele Bäume, Buchten, teilweise geschützte Steilhänge etc.
Leider nur ein Fischausnahmeplatz, der ist jedoch mit zwei Hochdruckschläuchen ausgestattet.

Werde ich bestimmt noch öfters hinfahren.

Freitag gehts erstmal Richtung Nörre Nebel zu Boardie LydumArtCernter.
Zwei Tage Fluss und P&T.

Testing


----------



## stuka (25. April 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

hallo zusammen,


Hier auch ein kleiner Bericht von mir,
Freitag früh angekommen erst einmal paar Stunden ausgeruht, so um 
13 Uhr am Teich Nr.2 Ruten ausgepackt und los ging’s auf die Jagd.
Kurz später war auch schon Kurt da und für drei Mann 60 Euronen kassiert,
und wir dürften dann bis 21 Uhr angeln. Leider wollten die Forellen nicht so 
recht beißen. Habe alle mögliche Köder mit allen möglichen Techniken ausprobiert...... Am Ende haben wir nur eine Forelle gefangen. Es wurde auch  Nachmittags nicht mehr Besetzt. Ich muss Matzinger recht geben, glaube nicht das es unbedingt an unseren Angelkenntnissen gelegen hat eher am
schlechtem Besatz (oder besser gesagt keinem Besatz).
Nächste Tag haben wir bei Preis-Angeln (See Nr.1) mitgemacht, Besatz war recht gut aber gut gefangen wurde nur an eine See Seite. Andere Angler haben nur vereinzelt was gefangen oder gar nicht. Ich musste wieder lange experimentieren, die Forellen wollten nicht so recht Beißen. Habe es aber geschafft 3 Forellen zu fangen 1 mit 4,5 Kilo und 2 so um die 2-3 Kilo.
Die habe ich erst gefangen wo ich meine Matchrute mit 0,18mm Schnur benutzt habe, also ganz fein, etwas riskant aber wenn man genügend Platz hat geht es auch. Mein Kollege hatte auch 2 stück gefangen so das wir am ende des Tages zufrieden waren.
Am Sonntag war es wieder so wie am Vortag. Besetzt wurde wirklich sehr gut
Aber so wie Ich es mitbekommen habe, ein paar Angler haben so 4-5 Stück gefangen, und die meisten Angler haben 1 oder nichts gefangen. Bei uns lief es wieder so mittelmäßig, Ich habe 2 verwischt so 2-3 Kilo, ein Kollege 1 mit 6.0 Kilo und die hat Er 1 Stunde vor Ende der Veranstaltung gefangen (Es war sein einziger Fisch in 3Tagen) der 2. Kollege auch noch 2 Stück 1 mit 5,5 Kilo und 1 mit 2-3 Kilo. Also gesamt 10 fische in 3 Tagen, es waren auch ein paar
große dabei, aber der Spaß war nicht gerade billig.....

@Matzinger: wir sind gut angekommen, es freut mich das Slivo... gut gesmeckt hat. Bis nächstes Jahr im April habe ich wahrscheinlich wider ein
paar Tropfen aus meine Heimat dabei.

Gruß Stuka


----------



## saver432 (27. April 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

also wenn ich diese berichte lese wird mir ganz schlecht. und dann auch noch diese tolle werbung auf www.dansee.dk , wir waren auch 2tage dort oben und sind mit drei fischen nachhaus gefahren. echt traurig! und das liegt nicht am angeln, sondern nur am besatz!!!!


----------



## Matzinger (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Mahlzeit.

Habe mal geplant, nach Fünen zu fahren. Wer war schon mal beim See 75 (Fyns Fiskevand ), oder an anderen Teichen auf Fünen ?
Werde so langsam mal an die Wochenendplanung (Ende April) für das nächste Jahr denken.

Bitte mal feedback. Danke schon mal.


----------



## Bxxasialemao (12. Mai 2006)

*Fyns Fiskevand*

Hej,

ja ich angele da jedes Jahr eine Woche lang, meistens im Mai.
Für Forellensee nicht schlecht, sehr schöne und kampfstarke Fische. Highlight sicherlich wenn Du eine der Steelheads packst. Steelheads sind in Salzuwasser aufgewachsene Regenbogenforellen - Silbermaschinen - kampfstark ohne Ende. In Fiskevands haben sie Silberlinge bis zu 8 kg gefangen, am besten geht Blinker oder Fliege.
Aber auch Sitzangler mit Paste haben hier schöne Erlebnisse mit Regenbogenforellen bis zu 10 kg.
Außerdem, wenn auch recht wenig, werden Bachforellen und Saiblinge gefangen, letztere auch wiederum nur mit Fliege.
Ich bin immer morgens bis mittags am Fiskevand, mittags wird dann der Fang versorgt, danach gibt's leckere danske Hot Dogs  nachmittags Blinkern von den Steinen neben der Storebelt - Brücke und abends geht es dann an die " geheimen " Plätze zum Meerforellen angeln.
Oh, Leute - Fünen ist immer wieder geil.....


----------



## EutinerJung (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hi,

mein Kumpel und ich wollen ein Wochenende zu einem guten Forellensee an der DK - Grenzefahren. Wir haben vor von Freitag Nachmittag bis Sonntag Mittag zu angeln. Habt Ihr da fürt uns nen Tip ?
Preislich sollte sich das auch im Rahmen halten, man sollte am See Zelten bzw. Übernachten können.
Danke vorab.

Tim


----------



## Bootsmann HH (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hi Tim!

Muss das DK sein? Fahre doch mit Deinem Kollegen nach Großenaspe. Fische ab 2,5 kg (oder ab 3 kg) bis 10 kg - alle aus DK.

Ansonsten gibt es bei Kurt in Rödekro am See Hütten zu mieten.

Viel Spass

Bootsmann HH


----------



## EutinerJung (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Kann man da auch am See direkt übernachten ?
Hast du nen Link zu dem See ?


----------



## Bootsmann HH (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin!

Ich kann Dir sogar für beide Seen ein link geben:

http://www.rodekro-fiskepark.dk

oder für Großenaspe:

www.dicke-forellen.de

Viel Spaß

Bootsmann HH


----------



## testing (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo,

den See den Bootsmann meint findest du hier:

www.dicke-forellen.de


Ansonsten kann ich dir auch den See in Mjols empfehlen.
Unter www.dansee.dk ist es die Nr. 65
Bin im April dort gewesen und habe mich mit Leuten aus NF unterhalten, die jedes Jahr dort zwei Nächte zelten. Und das zu einem fairen Kurs.

Den See finde ich um einiges schöner (natürlicher) als den in Großenaspe.


Testing


----------



## testing (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

doppelt hält besser


----------



## Kescherdriller (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Tim#h 

Meld dich mal bei mir,Pn ist raus!! 

Hab nich so die Lust in die Tasten zu hauen und telenieren ist effektiver:q 

@Peer!!

Wann wollen wir mal auf den "großen" Teich??

Gruß und TL,
Kescherdriller


----------



## Andreas-HH (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo alle zusammen,

werde am Wochenende nach Krusa fahren :z
und natürlich berichten.
Wetter wird wohl fantastisch, von daher wird es bestimmt
ein klasse Wochenende. Freu.
Noch schöner wird es natürlich, wenn ich dort auch was an Land ziehe.
Also drückt mir die Daumen!

War jemand in den letzten zwei Wochen in Krusa?
Bin noch nie dort gewesen, deshalb bin ich sehr gespannt.
Bekannte mit denen ich fahre waren schon
öfters dort und haben fast immer gut gefangen.
Beim letzten mal (wo ich wegen Sch....wetter gekniffen habe)
hatte jeder um die 10 Stck.
Bei einem waren 3 schöne Saiblinge darunter. #q

Also Daumen drücken, damit ich etwas Positives zu berichten habe.
Viele Grüße Andreas.


----------



## Andreas-HH (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hi alle zusammen,

ist ja ganz schön ruhig hier geworden.
Habt Ihr alle nur Fussball geguckt?

Habe ein super geniales Wochenende hinter mir.
Das Wetter war herrlich, eigentlich schon zu warm fürs Angeln.
Haben uns ganz schön verbrannt.
Dennoch haben wir recht gut gefangen und hatten reichlich Spaß.

Am Samstag haben wir von 06:00-16:00 geangelt
und hatten zu viert ca. 30 Stck.
Die Hälfte waren Goldforellen die anderen Regenbogen.
Besonders große waren nicht dabei.
Die Goldenen hatten so um die 1-2 Kg und die Regenbogen 1,5-2,5 Kg.
Sind zwar für dänische Verhältnisse eher klein, aber gerade die
Goldenen haben richtig Rabatz gemacht.
Finde die Goldforellen sind einfach der Hammer.
Sehen echt geil aus und schmecken wirklich klasse.

Am Sonntag haben wir nochmal von 09:00-13:00 geangelt
und hatten ca. 20 zusammen.
Eine schöne Regenbogen von 4-4,5 Kg war auch dabei.
Ansonsten wieder teils Goldene teils Regenbogen.

Die Anlage ist schön angelegt und der Besitzer ist sehr nett.
Nur die Sanitäranlagen und der Schlachtraum hätten
etwas sauberer seien können, waren aber okay.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall irgendwann wieder dort hin fahren
auch wenn es das nächste mal wohl eher nach Munkbro geht.
Will endlich mal ne Große fangen.

War jemand von Euch schon mal in Munkbro und wie wars?
Viele Grüße Andreas.


----------



## Bootsmann HH (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin!

Wo ist denn "Munkbro"? Haben die eine www- Seite? Hast Du einen link?

By the way - Glückwunsch zu den schönen und erfolgreichen Tagen in DK.

Petri

Bootsmann HH


----------



## Andreas-HH (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin,

@Bootsmann: 

Sorry, Munkbro heisst der Teich nicht der Ort.
http://www.munkbro-fiskesoe.dk/
Guck Dir mal die Bildergallerie an.
Ohne Worte!!!
Ein Freund konnte dort bereits eine Goldnadel an Land ziehen.
Liegt zwar nicht gerade nah an der Grenze, aber für solche
Wasserschweine würde ich auch mal etwas weiter fahren.

War jemand von Euch auch schon mal dort?

So Fussi fängt gleich an.
Bis dann Andreas.


----------



## Matzinger (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin.

Die Internetseite ist klasse aufgemacht, aber der Teich ist nur 8.000 qm groß. Mit einem Sbiru kommst Du da locker rüber.:v 

Die Bilder von den Fischen wurden beim Preisangeln aufgenommen, somit rate ich Dir, in der KW 43 hinzufahren (in der KW 42 ist Preisangeln). Da hast Du dann die einzige Chance, sehr große Minellen zu fangen.

Wobei: Die Fangberichte sind ansonsten nicht schlecht von der Größe der Fische her gesehen. Bin gespannt auf Deinen Bericht !


----------



## Matzinger (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Mahlzeit.

Wer war in der letzten Zeit mal wieder os und wie wurde gefangen ?

Ich werde mit meinem Nachbarn im September mit einem Womo für 2 Tage nach DK fahren.
Wer kann mir einen Teich empfehlen, wo wir direkt am Wasser stehen können ?
Normalerweise würde ich ja zu Kronen-Kurt fahren, aber die letzten Erfahrungen sprechen für sich...!:-(

Danke für Eure Mithilfe.


----------



## Pfiffi4773 (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hi,

also in Fole kannst du zwar nicht direkt am See parken, ist aber für Camper recht komfortabel ( Dusche, etc).
In Ribe kannst du an dem kleineren See parken und vom Womo aus angeln.
In Roust darf man wohl nicht mehr mit dem Womo nach unten an den See fahren, dort ware sonst immer Park Buchten für Womos.
Wir werden das nächste mal einfach mal weiter nördlich fahren, dort gibt es doch aus Seen wie Sand am Meer!


----------



## Andreas-HH (3. August 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo alle zusammen,

war jemand in der letzten Zeit mal wieder los?
Falls ja: wann, wo und wie wars?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## tuscha108 (3. August 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Kollege von mir bei Kurt in Rodekro

Letzte Woche 13 Stück diese Woche 7 auf Grund 2,5m auftreibend.

Besatz ist einmal die Woche die Fische aus dem ersten See sehen sehr gesund aus.

See 2 und 3 soll umgekippt:r  sein


----------



## Forellendavid (14. August 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo an alle !!!

HIER NE INFO FÜR EUCH !!!!

Ich habe bei Kurt angerufen !! Alle Seen sind vollkommen in Ordnung !! Mit See 4 gabs zwischenzeitlich Algenprobleme aber ansonsten ist alles io. !! Wir fahren wieder im Oktober für 3 - 4 Tage rüber !! Werden Kurt arm angeln !!#lach#

War jemand schon mal in munkbro ?? (See 18) Nen Tipp währe nicht schlecht !! 

Nachricht an Matzinger !! Du warst doch schon öfter mal in Fole !! Kannste nen Tipp abgeben !? 

Gruß und Petri 

David  #h#6#h#6


----------



## Matzinger (14. August 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Forellendavid schrieb:


> Hallo an alle !!!
> HIER NE INFO FÜR EUCH !!!!
> Ich habe bei Kurt angerufen !! Alle Seen sind vollkommen in Ordnung !! Mit See 4 gabs zwischenzeitlich Algenprobleme aber ansonsten ist alles io. !! Wir fahren wieder im Oktober für 3 - 4 Tage rüber !! Werden Kurt arm angeln !!#lach#
> War jemand schon mal in munkbro ?? (See 18) Nen Tipp währe nicht schlecht !!
> ...




Moin David,

schau´ Dir bitte die alten Berichte an...! Zu empfehlen ist eigentlich gleich der erste Teich und dann immer dem Wind nach.


----------



## tuscha108 (14. August 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

weiß jemand wann Preisangeln bei Kurt ist????


----------



## olWahn (15. August 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Leute,|wavey:

wir fahren am kommenden Wochenende (18.-21-08.06) nach Uge (See Nr.68). Wer war zuletz da? Und ging was ?#:

Über 'nen Tip oder  'ne Alternative, vielleicht Rodekro, wäre ich dankbar.

PH 

oliWahn


----------



## Forellendavid (15. August 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Matzinger !! Dank für die Antwort!!

Mal schauen ob was geht !! Wann bist du das nächste mal in DK ?? Hast du ne Info wie es aussieht mit Karpfenläusen ?? Kurt hatte letztes Jahr im September mächtig mit zu tun !! Die Viecher sind einfach nur träge an der Wasseroberfläche geschwommen da hat einfach nüscht geholfen !!


----------



## Matzinger (16. August 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Forellendavid schrieb:


> Hallo Matzinger !! Dank für die Antwort!!
> Mal schauen ob was geht !! Wann bist du das nächste mal in DK ?? Hast du ne Info wie es aussieht mit Karpfenläusen ?? Kurt hatte letztes Jahr im September mächtig mit zu tun !! Die Viecher sind einfach nur träge an der Wasseroberfläche geschwommen da hat einfach nüscht geholfen !!




Ich fahre am vom 15.09. - 17-09- hoch und wir werden kurzfristig entscheiden wo es hingeht.
Wenn bei Kurt wieder regelmäßig besetzt wird und die Seen in Ordnung sind kann es sein, daß ich ihm seine letzte Chance gebe.
Der Vorteil ist, daß wir mit dem Womo direkt am Ufer parken können.

Ansonsten benötige ich nochmals von allen Hilfe: Wo kann ich mit dem Womo noch direkt am See parken außer bei
Kronen-Kurt ? Max. 100 km von der Grenze entfernt bitte !

Tuscha hat ja geschrieben, daß sein Kumpel nicht schlecht gefangen hat. Somit denke ich, daß Karpfenläuse momentan nicht das Problem bei Kurt darstellen. Ab September eh´nicht, da es dann schon kälter ist (so jedenfalls meine Erfahrungen aus den letzten Jahren und siehe die alten Berichte).


----------



## Milchner (16. August 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Matzinger,
ich war die letzten 2 Jahre an dieser Anlage und war sehr zufrieden.
Der Chef heisst auch Kurt und ist ein sehr geselliger Typ.
Du kannst mit dem WoMo bis etwa 10 m ans Wasser fahren.

49. Refsgårds Lystfiskersø 
Refsgårdvej 2 - 6040 Egtved
tlf.: +45 7555 0287

Die »Refgårds Lystfiskersøer« Anlage liegt in dem naturschönen Vejle Au Tal und besteht aus vier Seen von jeweils 3.000 m², 8.000 m², 12.000 m² und dem Kinderangelsee von 1.000 m² Größe. Es werden Fische in den Größen von 500 g bis 8 kg eingesetzt. Bachsaiblinge, Bach-, Gold- und Regenbogenforellen aus eigener Zucht. An den Seen befinden sich Toiletten, ein Schlachthaus, eine überdeckte Terrasse, ein großer Raum für Veranstaltungen, ein Angelgerätshop, ein Kiosk, eine Räucherei und zwischen den ... 


Petry aus der Pfalz


----------



## Forellendavid (18. August 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo an alle !! So nun ist es amtlich !! Vom 16.10. - 18.10.06 sind wir (Schwiegerpappi, Kumpel und ich) in Rodekro !! Warum ?? Wir fangen die restlichen Riesen-Forellen die beim Preisangeln (bis 15.10.06) nicht raus gegangen sind !!#lach# Also Hänger für den Abtransport ist organisiert und wer Lust auf nen Bierchen (Selbstversorgung) hat ist logischerweise herzlich bei uns See 2 willkommen !! Wie mann uns findet ?? Ganz einfach !!! Auto suchen Kennzeichen HBS !!! Ansonsten sind wir diejenigen die schon vor lauter Platzmagel die Fische stappeln müssen !!#brüll# Wird bestimmt lustig !!

Gruß und ein fettes Petri

David


----------



## Matzinger (18. August 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Tja, an Tümpel 2 wirst Du nix mit den Dicken. An Teich 1 ist das Preisangeln !


----------



## Forellendavid (18. August 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Ups !! Haste nen Tipp für See 1 ?? Ich habe bisher nur an See 2 geangelt !!|uhoh:#c;+


----------



## forellenspezie (21. August 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Moin!

Nach langer Zeit muss ich auch mal wieder was sagen:
Ich wohne direkt an der Grenze und bin ziemlich oft zum Forellenangeln an unterschiedlichen Anlagen!

Zu Rödekro:
In See Nr.2 ist so ziemlich jede Forelle mit der"Laus befallen"

Das einzige was in den letzten tagen gut geht ist See Nr.1,
direkt neben der Häteranlage die am Ufer liegt,dann die Boje anpeilen 3m auf Grund auftreibend!
Schleppen mit schwarzen Streamer geht auch gut,wobei Grund das beste ist.

See Nr.4 geht gar nichts und zu Nr.3 kann ich nichts sagen weil ich da nicht so oft geangelt habe.

Zu Uge:

Uge ist mittlerweile mein Top Favorit unter den Forellenseen geworden.
Absolut zu emfehlen ist der Bambussee,Schleppen,Schleppen,Schleppen......ich habe noch nie so viele Forellen in so kurzer Zeit wie hier gefangen!
Ich fahre meistens immer 3 Stunden angeln(wohne ja auch gleich um die ecke),auf jedenfall habe ich in den letzten Tagen 34 Forellen aus den Bambussee gezogen und alles auf Streamer!

Zu Fruskov

Wenn ihr hier angeln wollt dann müsst Ihr mir posten wie Ihr die Forellen gefangen habt!?
Ich habe in letzter Zeit hier garnichts mehr gefangen(mal eine),
letztes Jahr habe ich um die gleiche Zeit hier 8-12 Stück gefangen.

Naja ist schon spät.....muss ja morgen auch wieder los!

Vieleicht sieht man sich ja mal in Danmark!

Habe auch gute Tipps zum Aal und Zander angeln in Danmark!

Bis dann


----------



## Forellendavid (21. August 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Forellenspezi !!

Erstmal vielen Dank das du hier ne Info hinterlegt hast !! Wann warst Du das letzte Mal in Rodekro ?? Meinst du im Oktober haben die Fische immernoch "Läuse"? Ich habe noch nie mit einem Streamer gefischt !! Kannst du mir mal ne Erklärung geben wie das funktioniert ??

Danke Dir im Voraus !!

Gruß David


----------



## Matzinger (21. August 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@forellenspezie:

Habe mir Uge auch schon angeschaut. Welcher See ist der Bambussee ? Liegt der rechts vom großen See ? Kann ich da auch mit dem Womo direkt dran parken ?


----------



## Milchner (21. August 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Matzinger

Hätte mich schon interessiert ,was du von meinem Tip hältst.


----------



## Luckypunsh (22. August 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin zusammen,

so langsam wo das Wetter wieder "schlechter" wird, jedenfalls wenn man es von dem Standpunkt aus betrachtet, dass man mittlerweile zwei Kinder hat mit denen man natürlich bei schönen Wetter versucht sehr viel zu unternehmen, finde ich auch wieder Zeit zum fischen.

Im Oktober ist es wieder so weit, das wir nach DK fahren. Zum einen wollen wir uns mit Sicherheit Fole anschauen, nachdem der Betreiberwechsel stattgefunden hat und unser Glück da versuchen. Wobei ich hoffe, dass es besser ausfällt als noch vor 3 Wochen mit der Familie. Dort waren wir in Blockhus, Gottrup und Lokken und das Beißverhalten der Fische würde ich eher als sehr mager bezeichnen! Der Trip im Oktober wird ja ein reiner Angelausflug, somit sind wir auch immer daran interessiert neue Seen kennenlernen. Diesbezüglich klingt die Geschichte in Uge sehr interessant! Über die genaueren Tipps würde ich mich ebenfalls sehr freuen, zumal ich mit Streamer eigentlich noch nicht wirklich so aktiv war.

Gruß
Luckypunsh


----------



## forellenspezie (22. August 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@ Matzinger

Der Bambussee ist der See neben den Großen,also so wie Du schon meintes rechts davon!
Der Nachteil an diesen See ist das Du dort nicht mit den Womo oder Pkw direkt rauffahren kannst.
Aber Du kannst den letzten Platz auf der Campinganlage stehen(wenn Du den Weg zum See runterfährst,der letzte Platz hinten rechts)so hast Du noch ca.50 m zum See.
Das ist auch der beste Platz am Bambussee.
Ich währe ansonsten auch bereit Dir den See zu zeigen was dort am besten geht!


----------



## forellenspezie (22. August 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@ Forellendavid

Ich war am Samstag das letzte mal bei Kurt und habe am See 1 geangelt!
Meine Ausbeute in 4 Stunden 3 Forellen,alle auf Grund.
Ich denke mit der Karpfenlaus ist es wohl wieder Oktober bis November vorbei,es lohnt sich aber auf keinen fall in den nächsten Tagen dort zu fischen!
Meine Montage zum Schleppen sieht folgendermaßen aus:
Ich schleppe mit ner 360 Sportex EXLUSIVE TROUT WG-30 meine Schnur ist Fireline 12er am Ende ca.2,50 m Mono 25er verbunden,dann habe ich ein Sbiro von Balzer den ich selber mit Wasser befüllen kann(meisten so das er eben unter Wasser geht).Den Sbiro habe ich bis zur Fireline hochgezogen und halte ihn mit nen Gummistopper auf Distanz so das er nicht auf die Mono raufrutscht.Die Mono ist eine unsichtbare Schnur!!!
Dann nur noch den gewünschten Streamer etc. am Ende der Mono und los gehts!Wenn Du den Fisch landen willst kannst Du ohne bedenken in die Mono reingreifen und den Fisch am Land ziehen hat manchmal vorteile wenn Du nicht sofort den Kescher parat hast!#6 
Spinnern mach ich auch mit 12er Fireline und am Ende verbinde ich auch ein Stück ca.30 cm unsichtbare Mono 25er geht echt Prima.


----------



## Forellendavid (23. August 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Forellenspezi

Hallo !!

Ich danke Dir für die Info !! Mensch bin ich heiß aufs angeln ! Machst Dir keine Begriffe !! Aber wie gesagt wir fahren erst im Oktober !! Solange werde ich mich in meiner Gegend wohl oder übel noch über Wasser halten müssen !! Was für Streamer nimmst denn du !! Ich hab mal im Netz geschaut und dort sind (angeblich) besonderst fängige Exemplare dabei (13cm lang) Mir selbst erscheint das ein wenig groß !! Gibts bevorzugte Farben ?? Bei der Paste habe ich mich auf weiß/blau eingeschossen !! Hat in der Vergangenheit recht gut funktioniert !!

Gruß David


----------



## Forellendavid (23. August 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

hier mal der Link !! (Streamer) Was meinsten !! gut oder schlecht !!

http://www.angler-store.de/advanced...Csid=3398dd5452a229648f6a9da3f7cbbaa8&x=0&y=0


----------



## Forellendavid (23. August 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo an alle nochmal !! Ich hab mal ne Bitte (Frage) an alle. Es gibt für Autos  Halterungen für Angeln !! Habe ich das letzte mal gesehen in Rodekro !! Ich habe schon das Netz durchgefischt aber ich bin leider nicht fündig geworden !! Kann mir jemand sagen wo es solche Halterungen zu kaufen gibt ???????? VIELEN DANK !!

Gruß David


----------



## Kescherdriller (23. August 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin David#h 

Also 13cm Streamer find ich echt nen bischen heftig,es sei denn Du willst auf Hecht fischen! 
Am besten funzt der Whooly Bugger in schwarz;andere Farben sind aber auch super!Je nachdem worauf die Minellen Lust haben;aber schwarz geht immer!

Die Rutenhalter fürs Auto bekommst Du fast bei jedem gutsortiertem Tackledealer!!

Hoffe ich konnte Dir helfen!!:m 

Gruß und TL,

Kescherdriller


----------



## Forellendavid (23. August 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Kescherdriller !!

Ich habe mal bei einem Fliegenfischer - Shop ne Anfrage wegen  der Produkte gemacht !! Mal sehen ob es was wird !! Hört sich aber interessant an !!

Gruß David

PS: Und Danke nochmal !!


----------



## Forellendavid (23. August 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Kescherdriller

Ich habe gerade ein Angebot für einen Dachrutenhalter bekommen !! Ich dachte mein Schwei pfeifft !! 100,00 Mäuse wollen die haben !! Wohlbemerkt für 1 Rute !! Ich glaub ich pack die Rute lieber wieder in den Kofferraum !! 

David


----------



## tuscha108 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Du mußt die Leute bei Kurt mal ansprechen ich glaube die bauen diese Dinger selber


----------



## Forellendavid (24. August 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Toller Tipp !! Das ist doch ne Idee !! DDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNKKKKKKKKKKEEEEEEE !!

Gruß David#6|wavey:


----------



## bosko (28. August 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Bericht aus Fole vom Anholmsee

Ich versuche, ohne Emotionen zu berichten.
Seitdem der neue holländische Besitzer den Forellensee in Anholm übernommen hat, weht dort ein anderer Wind.
Der neue Besitzer und seine Frau sind richtige Holländer.
Besetzt wird nur noch einmal oder zweimal die Woche. Genau so verhält es sich auch mit der Reinigung der Sanitäranlagen. Wer zum falschen Tag kommt, hat eben Pech gehabt, sagt die holländische Besitzerin. Die Abfalltonne für Fisch wird auch nur ein bis zweimal die Woche geleert. (Ist auch meist wenig drin) Oft häufen sich an den nicht geleerten Mülltonnen die Abfallberge.
Deutsche sind dort nicht mehr erwünscht, oder solche die Zahlen und die Klappe halten. Wer deutsch ist und nicht die Klappe hält wird runtergemacht.
Ich habe selbst gesehen das über Nacht zwei deutsche Wohnmobile mit Grillasche „ gepudert“ wurden, holländische Mobile blieben sauber. Das Ziel war erreicht, die WOMOS zogen ab.
Schade das Per und Alice aufgegeben haben, unter Leitung der beiden war immer alles freundlich, ordentlich und sauber. Viele der deutschen Stammkunden sind von dem holländischen Ehepaar so verprellt, das Ihnen ein Aufenthalt am Anholmsee keinen Spaß mehr macht.
Die Holländer werden bald merken das 80% der Kunden Deutsche waren.
Ich bin sicher, das die beiden spätestens in vier Wochen die Zähne zusammen beißen werden und ein freundliches Gesicht machen, wenn deutsche Angler kommen.
Kennt jemand einen netten Forellensee in Dänemark, wo man mit dem Wohnmobil gut stehen kann und auch als Deutscher gern gesehen ist?

Gruß Bosko


----------



## Matzinger (28. August 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@bosko: Danke für den Bericht. Hatte eigentlich geplant, vom 15 - 17.09. nach Fole zu fahren !

Gut soll wohl auch der eine See in Kolding sein. See 54, Hvilsted.
Ich werde die Jungs mal anmorsen, ob man da mit dem WoMo stehen kann.


Wer war schon mal da ? Wie sah das Wochenende bei Kurt aus ?


----------



## Milchner (28. August 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@matzinger
Ich habe dir doch einen Tip gegeben,von einem See in der Nähe von Kolding.Scheinst du überlesen zu haben.Eine Seite zurück.

49. Refsgårds Lystfiskersø
Refsgårdvej 2 - 6040 Egtved
tlf.: +45 7555 0287

Petry aus der Pfalz


----------



## bosko (28. August 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

habe am Sonntag gegen Nachmittag eine kleine Rundreise gemacht.

Bei Kurt See 1 und See 2 nicht ein Angler am Wasser.
See 3 ca.4 Angler.
In Arrild am großen See ca.12 Angler, am kleinen ca.4 Angler.
Am Storkesee am großen See 0 Angler ( 50% des Sees voll Kraut) am oberen länglichen See 0 Angler.
Am unteren See, am Parkplatz ca. 6 Angler und zwei gefangene Fische.
In Bezug auf Fole wollen wir mal abwarten. Wer in Fole mit Graßhüpfern fischt, wird jetzt sofort vom See gebeten!

Gruß Bosko


----------



## Luckypunsh (28. August 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Matzinger
Müsste eigentlich hinhauen mit dem WoMo dort, solange Du den erstern See aufsuchst. Der zweite See ist nicht befahrbar. Ist aber nun auch schon wieder ein Jahr her, wo wir an diesem See waren. Damals würden die Fische alle am ersten See direkt linke Seite von der Insel gefangen. 

Gruß


----------



## Forellendavid (29. August 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo an alle !!

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit einem Ghost gemacht !! Ich habe mal im Netz geschaut und die Dinger sollen ja echt fängig sein !! Weiß einer die Wassertemperaturen dort oben ?? Bei dem Wetter derzeit müsste sich ja das Wasser ratz fatz abkühlen !!

Gruß David


----------



## schaller (30. August 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



forellenspezie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Hälteranlagen sind nicht im See!
> Kurt hat laut seiner Aussage alle zwei Tage ausgesetzt,wobei am Tag wo ich gefischt habe auch reichlich eingestzt wurde.
> ...


ich bin wohl nicht mehr auf dem laufenden was bitte ist TRUTTA?


----------



## Leif (30. August 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



schaller schrieb:


> ich bin wohl nicht mehr auf dem laufenden was bitte ist TRUTTA?



Er meint bestimmt das gleiche wie er hier!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=51426


----------



## schaller (30. August 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Leif schrieb:


> Er meint bestimmt das gleiche wie er hier!
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=51426


DANKE!


----------



## Leif (30. August 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



schaller schrieb:


> DANKE!



Nix zu danken....mach ich doch gerne....


----------



## bosko (30. August 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@forellenspezi

Moin,

wie rum gehört der Trutta auf die Schnur ?

Gruß Bosko


----------



## Matzinger (31. August 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Schwer zu beschreiben, da die unterschiedlichen Größen auch unterschiedliche Formen haben.

Ich würde sagen: Von oben nach unten 

Irgendwo hier im Thread habe ich eine Abbildung drin, daher kann ich die Datei nicht mehr hochladen. Geh´mal in mein Profil !


----------



## Matzinger (31. August 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

So, habe mich entschieden. Am 15.09. geht es für das Wochenende an den See 54 (Hvilsted/Kolding). Die Internetseite ist gut aufgemacht, es scheinen auch große Dinger drin zu sein und die Anlage erscheint gepflegt. Mit dem WoMo kann man auch direkt am See parken.
Mal schauen wie es wird ! Wer war mal da ?

Sollte es bei Kurt wieder besser werden, disponieren wir eventuell wieder um. Also: Berichte rein !

Außer in Rödekro kann man sonst nirgendwo direkt an den See ranfahren.  ODER ?


----------



## tuscha108 (31. August 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

In uge kannst du auch am See parken.

http://www.uge-lystfiskeri.dk/


----------



## Forellendavid (31. August 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Matzinger !!

Du warst doch schon öfter bei Kurt !! Als wir uns das letzte mal gesehen haben hast du zwar am See 2 geangelt, aber du kannst mir bestimmt nen Tipp für den See 1 geben !! Ich fahre doch gleich den Montag nach dem Preisangeln hin und will versuchen auch mal ein großes Wasserschwein an Land zu kriegen !! Aber ich weiß garnicht wo und wie ich im See 1 angeln soll um Erfolg zu haben !! 


Währe nett wenn du ne Info für mich hättest !! Grund oder schleppen o.ä. !!

Gruß und Danke David


----------



## Forellendavid (31. August 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Matzinger schrieb:


> So, habe mich entschieden. Am 15.09. geht es für das Wochenende an den See 54 (Hvilsted/Kolding). Die Internetseite ist gut aufgemacht, es scheinen auch große Dinger drin zu sein und die Anlage erscheint gepflegt. Mit dem WoMo kann man auch direkt am See parken.
> Mal schauen wie es wird ! Wer war mal da ?
> 
> Sollte es bei Kurt wieder besser werden, disponieren wir eventuell wieder um. Also: Berichte rein !
> ...




Hab auch mal geschaut !! Sieht wirklich gut aus die beiden Seen !! Mal sehen was sich bei Dir tut !! Bericht ist doch bestimmt sicher !!

Auf alle Fälle drücke ich die Daumen !!#6


----------



## ollifant11 (31. August 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Moin,

ich muss ehrlich gestehen, dass die dänischen Forellenseen auch auf mich einen großen Reiz ausüben, um aber große Forellen zu fangen, fahre ich seit geraumer Zeit gerne nach Wester-Ohrstedt. Die beiden Teiche sind sicherlich nicht sonderlich groß, weisen aber einen hervorragenden Bestand an großen Forellen auf, was immer sehr aktuell auf der Internetseite (www.forellenhof.biz) dokumentiert wird.
Wer also gerne mal eine Große fangen möchte, dürfte mit einem Besuch sicherlich nicht schlecht beraten sein und auch die Preise sind im Vergleich zu den dänischen Preisen sehr human, wie ich finde.

Freundliche Grüße

Olli


----------



## troutmaster69 (31. August 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

cooler link 

fahr morgen richtung wiedesande, such mir gleich nen schönen se aus.

werd später mal bericht erstatten (wenn gewünscht)

mfg janni


----------



## Matzinger (1. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



ollifant11 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> ich muss ehrlich gestehen, dass die dänischen Forellenseen auch auf mich einen großen Reiz ausüben, um aber große Forellen zu fangen, fahre ich seit geraumer Zeit gerne nach Wester-Ohrstedt. Die beiden Teiche sind sicherlich nicht sonderlich groß, weisen aber einen hervorragenden Bestand an großen Forellen auf, was immer sehr aktuell auf der Internetseite (www.forellenhof.biz) dokumentiert wird.
> Wer also gerne mal eine Große fangen möchte, dürfte mit einem Besuch sicherlich nicht schlecht beraten sein und auch die Preise sind im Vergleich zu den dänischen Preisen sehr human, wie ich finde.
> ...



Habe ich auch schon gehört, aber die Größe des Sees sollte schon stimmen. Das ist auch der Grund, warum einige von uns nach DK fahren.

@ Forellendavid: An Teich 1 ist es wie überall in Rödekro auch, nur etwas größer.
Ich würde tippen, daß die Forellen im Wind stehen, also solltest Du auflandig fischen.
Im letzten Jahr beim Preisangeln wurden die zehn schwersten Forellen alle auf TRUTTA (nah am Ufer, auflandig) gefangen. Kleiner Tip.

@tuscha: Vielen Dank, den See kenne ich. Wollte aber am Bambussee fischen und da kann man nicht direkt dran parken.
Ich glaube nicht, daß der große See erfolgversprechend ist (jedenfalls sagen daß alle Berichte aus), oder ?
Mir wäre es auch lieber in Uge zu fischen, weil ich mir somit insgesamt 200 km ersparen kann.

@all: Fole soll richtiger Dreck sein. Schade um diese Anlage.


----------



## tuscha108 (3. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Kurzer Bericht aus Rodekro.

Viele Fische im See nur beißen wollen sie kaum und wenn auf Schleppen.....


----------



## dmoppel (3. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Kurzer Bericht aus Frueskov (Krusau)
Angelzeit: 6.30-9.30
Angler: ca. 12
Fänge:1x1 Forelle
Angelmethoden: alles was es gibt: Trutta, Sbiro und und und.
Fische waren mehr als genug im See, die Viecher rammten die Posen schwammen direkt an den Füßen vorbei aber beißen wollten sie nicht.#c 
Gruss Dirk


----------



## troutmaster69 (3. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

moin moin aus wedel #h 

bericht aus klittens damburg (hvide sande)

schöne anlage mit eigener zucht, täglich 2 mal besatz, bis 9 kg.

ich war am 02.09.06, um 8 am see und hab, mit einer angel, bis 15 uhr geangelt.
das wetter: sonnig - leicht bewöllkt und steife briese aus west.
ca. 8:45 hatte ich den "dreh" raus.
schleppen, schleppen, schleppen war die devise, mit schwimmenden spiro und paste direkt oder knapp unter der wasseroberfläche.

fisch ohne ende, und gebissen haben sie auch.
allerdings bis 9 richtig wild (geschluckt bis zum a...) und anschliessend sehr vorsichtig.
ich hatte eifach viel zu viele fehlbisse #q 

meine ausbeute; 3 schöne forellen zwischen 2-3 kg

gruss an alle, janni


----------



## Forellendavid (3. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Matzinger !!

Danke für die Info !! Ich habe die Info von Kurt Frau das jeder See zum Preisangen besetzt wird !! Nun weiß ich jedoch nicht ob Sie sich nur vertran hat oder ob es tasächlich so ist !! Falls ja gebe ich noch ne Info ab !! Wo krieg ich denn Truttas (Deutschland) !! 

Gruß David


----------



## tuscha108 (3. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Truttas will ich auch haben

Also soweit ich das bei Kurt kenne besetzt er an allen Seen aber an See Nr.1 ist halt das Preisangeln und dort wird mehr besetzt ist halt Preisangeln


----------



## dmoppel (3. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Forellendavid schrieb:


> Hallo Matzinger !!
> 
> Danke für die Info !! Ich habe die Info von Kurt Frau das jeder See zum Preisangen besetzt wird !! Nun weiß ich jedoch nicht ob Sie sich nur vertran hat oder ob es tasächlich so ist !! Falls ja gebe ich noch ne Info ab !! Wo krieg ich denn Truttas (Deutschland) !!
> 
> Gruß David


 

In Deutschland habe ich sie noch nicht gesehen.
Habe meine aus Sonderburg in dem Angelladen in der Fußgängerzone.
Gruss und Petri
Dirk


----------



## Forellendavid (4. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo an alle !!

Ich habe ein paar Angelläden in Flensburg kontaktiert wegen der Truttas !! Mal sehen ob sich was tut !! Mit einem habe ich telefoniert und Sie will mal schauen ob sie die Dinger auch in Deutschland verteiben kann !! Währ ja mal ne Messe wenn das klappen würde!! Sowie ich ne Info habe melde ich mich !!

Gruß David


----------



## tuscha108 (4. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

welche Farben sollte man den nehmen #t und wieviel gramm?|wavey: 

Eure erfahrungen sind gefragt:m


----------



## Forellendavid (4. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hmm !! Gute Frage nächste Frage !! Keine Ahnung !! Aber im Board wurde beschrieben das sich die gelb-roten und die Schwarz-silbernen ganz gut machen !! Aber wieviel Gramm die Dinger haben ?? NULL AHNUNG !! Ich schätze um die 5-7 gr. !! 

Darauf finden wir aber sicherlich Antworten hier im Board !! Gibt ja genug Angler die schon Erfahrung mit den Teilen haben !!

Gruß David


----------



## Matzinger (4. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Endlich ist mal wieder was los hier


@tuscha und forellendavid: Schaut mal unter www.123nu.dk, da gibt es ohne Ende Links zu dänischen Onlineshops (grey, etc.).
Habe da auch schon Truttas gefunden. Ansonsten kenne ich einen Laden in Hamburg (Mertins in Rahlstedt) der die Dinger hat.

@all: In Krusa und Rödekro scheint ja immer noch die Karpfenlaus aktiv zu sein. Werde mal die Zeit abwarten und hier auf Eure Berichte warten.

@tuscha: Hast ´ne pn.


----------



## Forellendavid (4. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Matzinger schrieb:


> Endlich ist mal wieder was los hier
> 
> 
> @tuscha und forellendavid: Schaut mal unter www.123nu.dk, da gibt es ohne Ende Links zu dänischen Onlineshops (grey, etc.).
> ...




Hallo Matzinger !!

habe gerade mal den Link angeschaut !! is ja alles in Däääääääääänisch !!#lach# #c#q

Hat der Händler in Hamburg ne Internetadresse ?? 

Gruß David


----------



## Lionhead (4. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Forellendavid schrieb:


> Hallo Matzinger !!
> 
> habe gerade mal den Link angeschaut !! is ja alles in Däääääääääänisch !!#lach# #c#q
> 
> ...


 
Frag doch mal Marcel1409, ich glaube, der kennt den "Laden" ganz gut.|supergri 

In seiner Signatur steht die Adresse auch.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Matzinger (4. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Forellendavid schrieb:


> Hallo Matzinger !!
> 
> habe gerade mal den Link angeschaut !! is ja alles in Däääääääääänisch !!#lach# #c#q
> 
> ...




Ist doch Latte. Shop anklicken und meisten stehen die Truttas unter Blinker


----------



## Forellendavid (4. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

So nun aber !! Nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten !! Hier der Link !! Matzinger!! Kannst du mal draufschauen und sagen ob das die richtigen Dinger sind ??

http://www.intergrej.dk/butik/VisVare.asp?VareKat=3&VareGrp=27

Gruß David


----------



## Forellendavid (4. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Forellendavid schrieb:


> So nun aber !! Nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten !! Hier der Link !! Matzinger!! Kannst du mal draufschauen und sagen ob das die richtigen Dinger sind ??
> 
> http://www.intergrej.dk/butik/VisVare.asp?VareKat=3&VareGrp=27
> 
> Gruß David




Und hier gleich noch einer !! Da steht sogar richtig Trutta drauf !!

http://www.grejonline.dk/default.php?vis=vare&kat_id=48&l1=34&l2=48&l3=&v_id=5459&pg=1


----------



## Matzinger (4. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Sorry, leider nein. Jedenfalls kann ich keine Truttas erkennen !
Bestell´Dir aber mal ein paar Cola Stripper, die Dinger werden auch sehr viel in DK gefischt.

Viel Spaß bei der weiteren Suche|supergri


----------



## dmoppel (4. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hier auf Seite 13 sind Truttas:m 
Gruss Dirk


----------



## dmoppel (4. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

SCh... meine Seite 14


----------



## Nordkap-Fisher (5. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin!

War am Samstag mit meinem Bruder in Rodekro. Haben 9 Stunden geangelt, sowohl je eine Rute passiv als je eine Rute aktiv gefischt. Hatte den gesamten Tag über nur einen Biß, habe die Forelle leider verloren, beim Anblick des Keschers hatte sie wohl keine Lust mehr :q 

Es war zum verzweifeln, die Forellen sind gesprungen wie die Irren, wenn man den Kescher auf verdacht in die Luft gehalten hätte, hätte man wahrscheinlich mehr gefangen.

Insgesamt war verhältnismäßig wenig los. Wir haben mitbekommen, dass insgesamt 3 Forellen gefangen wurden (See Nr. 2). Nach Aussage eines Mitanglers war am See Nr. 1 aber auch nicht mehr los.

Naja, zumindest war das Wetter gut, nur die ganzen Wespen haben uns das Leben schwer gemacht. Hoffe beim nächsten Mal haben wir mehr Glück.....irgendwann muß0 es ja mal klappen!

Beste Grüße

Nordkap-Fisher


----------



## Forellendavid (5. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Das hört sich ja deprimierend an !! Aber ich denke das das Wasser halt noch zu warm ist !! Laut Info aus dem Netz fangen die Forellen bei 14 Grad Wassertemperatur wieder an richtig zu fressen !! Bei Temperaturen über 14 Grad haben die Minellen enfach zu viel mit den Läusen zu tun !! Wir fahren Ende Oktober nach Kurt!! Ich hoffe das sich die Wassertemperatur noch um 3 - 4 Grad abkühlt !!

Die gleiche Erfahrung habe ich letztes Jahr auch machen können !! Da hilft nur eins !! Sich entweder morgens um 5 :00 hinsetzen oder sehr spät abends !! kurz bevor es dunkel wird !!

Gruß David  #6


----------



## Matzinger (7. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Nordkap-Fisher schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> War am Samstag mit meinem Bruder in Rodekro. Haben 9 Stunden geangelt, sowohl je eine Rute passiv als je eine Rute aktiv gefischt. Hatte den gesamten Tag über nur einen Biß, habe die Forelle leider verloren, beim Anblick des Keschers hatte sie wohl keine Lust mehr :q
> 
> ...



Na ja. Wenigstens ist genug Fisch drin und ich denke, bald sollten auch die Karpfenläuse inaktiv werden.

Was meine Tour angeht, schwanke ich jetzt zwischen Uge und Hvilested/Kolding.
Was mich an Uge reizt, ist die kürzere Entfernung und die nette pn von tuscha.Wobei die Jungs in Hvilested einem dem Mund richtig wässrig machen mit Ihrer geilen Homepage und der Vielzahl an netten Pics von Monsterminellen...!

Ach ja: Uge nimmt zusätzlich zu den Kartenpreisen noch einmal € 7,50/Nacht + Person, obwohl wir mit dem WoMo nur am See stehen wollen.

Wer kann mir die Entscheidung abnehmen ? Wer war schon mal in Hvilested ?


----------



## M/O\P (7. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hi Trutta(flex)fans,

ich will auch zukünftig in den Besitz von Truttas(flex) kommen, aber bei der angebotenen Vielzahl weis man ja gar nicht, welche man bestellen soll, bzw welche man immer am Mann tragen sollte. 2. Frage ist, ob die Versender überhaupt nach God old Germany versenden? Mein dänisch ist so schlecht, das glaubt man gar nicht!
So ich bitte hiermit höflichst um Entscheidungshilfe:
6, 8, 10, 12, 15gr??? und welche Farben sollte man im Petto haben??? Wie werden die angeknotet, eventuell mit vorgeschaltetem Sbiro?

Fahre vielleicht noch in diesem Jahr(Mitte 10.2006) zu Kurt oder gleich mit meiner gesamten Familie ne Woche nach Blavand, bzw nach Ho zu Forellenfischen.

Danke für eure zügige Antworten und jetzt bitte raus damit!
Grüsse




Forellendavid schrieb:


> Und hier gleich noch einer !! Da steht sogar richtig Trutta drauf !!
> 
> http://www.grejonline.dk/default.php?vis=vare&kat_id=48&l1=34&l2=48&l3=&v_id=5459&pg=1


----------



## Forellendavid (7. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo und guten Abend an alle !!

Für die Infos wie die Truttas zu handhaben sind währe ich auch ganz dankbar !! Was die Bestellung angeht !! Ich habe in Dänemark bestellt !! Es war zwar nen Krampf aber naja !! Gute Nachricht an Dich !! Wenn du bis Ende nächste Woche warten kannst habe ich eventuell jemanden der die Dinger auch in Deutschland übers Internet bei Ebay verkauft !! Ich habe so ziemlich jeden angeschrieben der in Frage kam aber es ist einfach nichts zu machen !!

Gruß David !!

PS: Ich habe Kurt gefragt wegen dem Besatz zum Preisangeln !! Preisangeln ist am See 1 aber alle anderen Seen werden trotzdem besetzt !!


#h  #6


----------



## Forellendavid (8. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Die Truttas sind unterwegs !! Wer gibt ne Info wie die Dinger funktionieren ??

Liebe Grüße David|wavey:



M/O\P schrieb:


> Hi Trutta(flex)fans,
> 
> ich will auch zukünftig in den Besitz von Truttas(flex) kommen, aber bei der angebotenen Vielzahl weis man ja gar nicht, welche man bestellen soll, bzw welche man immer am Mann tragen sollte. 2. Frage ist, ob die Versender überhaupt nach God old Germany versenden? Mein dänisch ist so schlecht, das glaubt man gar nicht!
> So ich bitte hiermit höflichst um Entscheidungshilfe:
> ...


----------



## Lachsforelle (10. September 2006)

Hallo HH ,

Ich kann dir ca. 60 KM hinter der Grenze den Forellensee "Arrild" empfehlen.Ich war dort schon zweimal mit einem Kollegen.Uns hat es super gefallen.Dort gibt es auch Angelhütten direkt am See.Es gibt dort einen kleinen und einen großen See und eine Fliegenrutenstrecke ca. 500 Meter lang.Weitere Informationen unter www.karpfenangeln.enwp.de. Dann schauen unter Dänemark.Die Flächen zum angeln beträgt ungefähr 17000 m².

Gruß
Die Lachsforelle


----------



## Matzinger (12. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

So, das Wochenende rückt immer näher.
Der erste Eindruck von dem Besitzer von "54" ist klasse. Habe ihm eine mail geschickt, die innerhalb von einer Stunde beantwortet wurde.

Strom, etc. gibbet direkt am Wasser (€ 7,-/Nacht) an vielen Stellen, und die Fische beißen recht gut (keine Probs mit Läusen).
Bienenmaden, Mehlis, etc. sind auch erlaubt.

Die Kartenpreise sind für DK supergünstig: Tageskarte € 17,- !

Nette pics gibt es auch zu bewundern unter www.hvilested.dk.
Unter Fotos und/oder Größte Fische schauen.

Bin echt mal gespannt, weil es hier nicht einen Bericht im Board über den See gibt.

Wer war sonst mal wieder los ?


----------



## Lachsforelle (12. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Matzinger ,

Wann wolltest du den dort hin ?? Mein Kollege und ich fahren nächstes Jahr im April nach DK zum angeln , nach Arrild . Die Anlage liegt nur 60 Km hinter der Grenze . Also nicht soweit wie dein Angelsee . Warst du schon einmal unter www.Karpfenangeln.enwp.de ?? Dort ist unsere HP . Geh dann mal auf Dänemark , dort sind einige Bilder von uns .

Gruß
Lachsforelle#h


----------



## Matzinger (12. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Lachsforelle schrieb:


> Hallo Matzinger ,
> 
> Wann wolltest du den dort hin ?? Mein Kollege und ich fahren nächstes Jahr im April nach DK zum angeln , nach Arrild . Die Anlage liegt nur 60 Km hinter der Grenze . Also nicht soweit wie dein Angelsee . Warst du schon einmal unter www.Karpfenangeln.enwp.de ?? Dort ist unsere HP . Geh dann mal auf Dänemark , dort sind einige Bilder von uns .
> 
> ...



Moin.

War schon bei Euch drauf. Klasse Seite mit netten Pics.

Arrild gefällt mir nicht so, weil der See recht klein und unnatürlich ist.
Außerdem (und ich bin wirklich nicht geizig) ist es eine Frechheit was der so für Kurse aufruft.

Ich werde wohl bald einmal Uge ausprobieren, da Tuscha so schwärmt.

Bericht vom WE folgt.


----------



## Lachsforelle (12. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Ok alles klar . Arrild ist wirklich sehr teuer , aber uns gefällt es gut . Der See wurde auch vor einigen Jahren angelegt . Aber wir können vom Haus zu Fuß zum See gehen und das ist super ( wegen Alkohol ) . Der Fang ist auch ok . In der Nähe gibt es ja noch 2-3 andere Anlagen . Vielleicht besuchen wir diese auch mal . Sind zwar nur eine Woche dort aber wir versuchen es .

Gruß
Lachsforelle


----------



## Matzinger (12. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Lachsforelle schrieb:


> Ok alles klar . Arrild ist wirklich sehr teuer , aber uns gefällt es gut . Der See wurde auch vor einigen Jahren angelegt . Aber wir können vom Haus zu Fuß zum See gehen und das ist super ( wegen Alkohol ) . Der Fang ist auch ok . In der Nähe gibt es ja noch 2-3 andere Anlagen . Vielleicht besuchen wir diese auch mal . Sind zwar nur eine Woche dort aber wir versuchen es .
> 
> Gruß
> Lachsforelle




Ich kann Euch gut verstehen. 700 km aus dem Pott hochknallen, da sollte es schon etwas vernünftiges sein.
Für uns als Nordlichter ist es da schon um einiges einfacher.

Ich denke, www.dansee.dk kennst Du schon ?!


----------



## Lachsforelle (12. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Ja , die Adresse kenn ich . Dort haben wir auch die Anlagen gefunden . Wann fahrt ihr denn ?? Kannst ja mal schreiben wie es war . Wir haben ja noch ein paar Monate zeit um zu berichten . 

Gruß
Lachsforelle


----------



## Dänemarkangler (12. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Mal ein Wort zu Arrild:
Ich bin dort im Frühjahr hingefahren um mir das Ding anzuschauen.
Was ich dort erlebt habe, spottet jeder Beschreibung. 20 besoffene deutsche Angler in voller Karpfenmontur incl. Schirm, Karpfenliege in sonstiges Gedöns, die mit ihren Uralt-Teleskopruten 100 g Bojen über den See schmeissen um die Fische zu erschlagen. Mann Mann Mann. Merken diese Leute eigentlich  nicht, was sie für ein Bild abgeben? Und der Besitzer lacht sich ins Fäustchen und vergoldet sich bei den Schweinepreisen die Nase. Aber sollen sie mal ruhig weiterhin nach Arrild fahren, dann hab ich wenigstens meine Ruhe an den wirklich guten Seen. Arrild? Niemals!

Gruß Dänemarkangler


----------



## Lachsforelle (12. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Dänemarkangler , 

Also , wo wir dort waren ging es friedlich zu . Wir konnten in aller Ruhe angeln ohne irgend welche Beschwerden . Haben auch Bekanntschaften geschlossen und uns super verstanden . Mit dem Besitzer kamen wir auch klar . Negatives können wir nicht gerichten . Entweder habt ihr Pech gehabt oder wir hatten 2x Glück . Mal schauen was im nächsten Jahr dort abgeht .

Gruß
Lachsforelle


----------



## Marcel-hl (12. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Moin,

bei uns ist es nun auch bald wieder soweit !
Wir haben uns kurzfristig entschieden das 1.Oktober-Wochenende nach DK zum fischen zu reisen.

Im Normalfall fahren wir nach Roust, Nebel So oder Uge ... 
allerdings habe ich am Donnerstag ein bischen rumtelefoniert und es gibt an allen 3 Seen keine Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten
mehr!
Als Notlösung fahren wir nun nach Tinglev (Terkelsbol-See) den wir auch schon 2-3 mal besucht haben!

Ich habe schon Anfang des Jahres versucht die Trutta Flex Blinker in DEU zu bekommen allerdings ohne Erfolg!
Meißtens kaufe ich immer 2-3 Stück an den Seen wenn wir in 
DK sind .... *Hat nun Jemand schon eine Bezugsquelle gefunden ?*

Ich werde natürlich nach dem Ausflug einen Bericht schreiben ....

War Jemand in den letzten 2-3 Wochen in DK und kann berichten 
wie es dort zur Zeit aussieht mit Wassertemperatur usw. ?


Mit freundlichem Gruß
Marcel aus Lübeck


----------



## Marcel-hl (12. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Zum Thema Trutta Felx:

Ich fische mit den Blinkern schon seit ca. 3 Jahren.
Zu empfehlen ist die Größe 8g in den Farben Rot/Grün/Gelb usw.
ebend die üblichen Signalfarben!

Leider wie gesagt habe ich Turttas Flex bis Heute nur in DK gesehen und da kosten Sie am See meißtens ca. 30 Kronen!

Die Teile sind wirklich spitze und falls jemand eine Bezugsquelle 
hat! Dann bitte preisgeben 

Habe nämlich nur noch 2 Stück im Koffer .....

Ab mitte Oktober wird der Angelshop Vögler in HH die Teile führen!

Gruss Marcel


----------



## Lachsforelle (12. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Marcel ,

Ich habe meinem Kollegen eine mail geschickt . Vielleicht kann er dir weiterhelfen zwecks Blinker

Gruß
Lachsforelle


----------



## troutmaster69 (12. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

hallo leute

hab jetz schon einiges über die dinger gelesen,
was ist eigendlich "trutta felx" ein blinker ;+ 

gruß, janni


----------



## Lachsforelle (12. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Janni ,

Ja , es sind Blinker . Du kannst den Namen bei Google angeben und dann das Web durchsuchen lassen . Dann hast du Erfolg .

Gruß
Lachsforelle


----------



## troutmaster69 (12. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

moin lachsforelle,

sieht ja echt interessant aus das teil, funktioniert im prinzip
wie der "tasmanian devil" oder ;+ 

kannst du mir einen tipp geben, welche farbe und welches gewicht ich als anfänger benutzen sollte #c 

born to fish, forced to work

troutmaster​


----------



## Lachsforelle (12. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo troutmaster ,

Ich kann dir leider nichts dazu sagen , angle kaum mit Blinker . Habe es nur für dich rausbekommen wegen deiner Intresse .

Gruß
Lachsforelle


----------



## troutmaster69 (12. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

vielen dank, nochmal

vielleicht sollte ich mir vorher die ganze seite durchlesen dann könnte ich mir paar fragen ersparen |rolleyes 

bis bald, troutmaster


----------



## Lachsforelle (12. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

alles klar , wenn ich helfen kann mach ich das auch aber in diesem Fall leider nicht . Vielleicht bekommst du ja von anderen Leuten Hilfe und Tipps . Bis bald

Gruß
Lachsforelle#h


----------



## Matzinger (13. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



troutmaster69 schrieb:


> vielen dank, nochmal
> 
> vielleicht sollte ich mir vorher die ganze seite durchlesen dann könnte ich mir paar fragen ersparen |rolleyes
> 
> bis bald, troutmaster





Seeeeeeeeehr gute Idee.

Hier steht so viel über die Truttas drin, da kannst Du ein Buch von schreiben.

a.) Jo, funktionieren wie die tasmanischen Teufel (Durchlaufblinker)
b.) Absinken lassen und langsam einholen
c.) Onlineshopadresse stehen ein bis 2 Seiten vor dieser


----------



## Lachsforelle (13. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Guten morgen ,

nah siehste , geht doch . Viel Erfolg !!!!!!!!

Gruß
Lachsforelle


----------



## fabtob (13. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo David
Kannst Du mal schreiben wann Preisangeln bei Kurt ist, und zu was für einem Kurs.
Danke Andreas


----------



## Forellendavid (13. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo an alle !!

Hier gibts Truttas !!!!!!!!!! oder einfach bei Ebay Trutta Flex eingeben !!

http://search.ebay.de/search/search...action=compare&copagenum=1&coentrypage=search

Hallo Andreas !!

Bei Kurt ist Preisangeln vom 13.10.-15.10.2006. Preisangeln ist am See 1 !! Besetzt wird aber jeder See mit großen Forellen !! Du kannst aber auch schauen unter www.ho-angelreisen.de !! Dort findest du alle Infos rund um Rodekro !! Oder www.rodekro-fiskepark.dk !!!

Gruß David

PS: Ich bin auch da !! Aber erst ab Montag weil mir das Preisangeln zu teuer ist !! Und wenn ich mit 3 Leuten hoch fahre kann Kurt mir keine Platzgarantie geben !! Und bevor ich mit meinen Leuten verstreut am See sitze fahre ich lieber erst Montag um den Rest der Wasserschweine rauszuholen !!#lach#


----------



## Marcel-hl (13. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Genau das sind die Teile .....

Allerdings werde ich bei Ebay nicht kaufen da der Preis wirklich überzogen ist !!

Die Angelshop Vögler in HH (hat auch nen Online-Shop) will
die Teile ab mitte Oktober für 2,80 € das Stück anbieten.

Und auch in DK (Nebel So & Roust) bekommt man 3 Stück 
für 10 € wenn man ein bischen handelt !

Und für 3 Stück inkl. Versand rund 18 € sind mir dann zu viel !

Grüsse aus Lübeck
Marcel


----------



## Forellendavid (13. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Ja schon !! Aber du mußt die Versandkosten dazurechnen !! Dafür haste bei Vögler 5.30 Nachnahme und 6 Euro Versandkosten !! Liegste auch bei knapp  20,00 Euro !!Und wenn die Dinger in DK 30 Kronen kosten sind das ja auch rund 4,00 Euro fürs Stück !! Versandkosten dazu liegste auch bei dem Preis !! Am günstigsten kommt man wenn du die Dinger im Laden kaufst !! Ist halt so !!


----------



## Matzinger (13. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Forellendavid schrieb:


> Hallo an alle !!
> 
> Hier gibts Truttas !!!!!!!!!! oder einfach bei Ebay Trutta Flex eingeben !!
> 
> ...




Sorry, aber wer hat Dir den Unsinn erzählt ? Mit Sicherheit Kronen-Kurt ?! Große Minellen werden ausschließlich an Teich 1 eingesetzt. Ansonsten hast Du an den anderen Seen nur die Chance eine Große zu fangen, wenn Du die 3 Forellen mit Sekundenkleber aneinander klebst ! Max. 2,5 kg sind möglich.

Die Idee mit Montag hinfahren ist gut. Hoffentlich wird am Preisangel - WE nicht zu viel gefangen, denn einsetzten wird er die ganze Woche nicht mehr an Teich 1 !

Ich jedenfalls (und noch ein paar andere hier) haben die Nase jedenfalls gestrichen voll !

Dann lieber Uge oder noch ein bißchen höher fahren !


----------



## stefanwitteborg (13. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

...mal ne Frage...
...hat einer von Euch Erfahrung mit den Teichen ganz im Norden...
...bin Anfang Oktober am Gelben Riff (Hirtshals), und da sind ja Ausfalltage leider ziemlich oft...
...und dann kann man die Zeit ja mit Forellenangeln überbrücken...
...gruß und Danke...


----------



## Nordkap-Fisher (13. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Forellendavid schrieb:


> Ja schon !! Aber du mußt die Versandkosten dazurechnen !! Dafür haste bei Vögler 5.30 Nachnahme und 6 Euro Versandkosten !! Liegste auch bei knapp 20,00 Euro !!Und wenn die Dinger in DK 30 Kronen kosten sind das ja auch rund 4,00 Euro fürs Stück !! Versandkosten dazu liegste auch bei dem Preis !! Am günstigsten kommt man wenn du die Dinger im Laden kaufst !! Ist halt so !!


 
Moin,

Bei Vögler kann man nach meiner Erfahrung auch ohne Bedenken per Vorkasse bestellen und dann entfallen die Gebühren für die Zahlung per Nachnahme und Du bist bei EUR 14,40 für 3 Stück.

Ich werde sie mir dann direkt bei Vögler abholen....10 Minuten mit dem Auto :q 

Könntest Du bei dem Ebayangebot doch auch, Anbieter kommt ja auch aus Emersleben... aber Du hattes ja bereits welche bestellt.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Forellendavid (13. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Nordkap-Fisher schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Bei Vögler kann man nach meiner Erfahrung auch ohne Bedenken per Vorkasse bestellen und dann entfallen die Gebühren für die Zahlung per Nachnahme und Du bist bei EUR 14,40 für 3 Stück.
> 
> ...



Ich denke das ist Ansichtssache !! Du mußt ja die Ebay Gebühren und den Versand aus DK auch dazurechnen  !! Du hast es eben ein wenig einfacher mit dem Weg zum nächsten Angelladen !! 

Gruß David


----------



## fabtob (17. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo David
Nochmal danke für die Links. Wir fahren warscheinlich erst am 26.10 nach Rodekro, aber es hätte ja passen können. Letztes Jahr waren wir durch Zufall in der Woche nach dem Preisangeln bei Kurt, und es hat sich gelohnt. Direkt zum Preisangeln fahren wir aber nicht, da wir das ganze etwas ruhiger angehen lassen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

...noch keiner an den Teichen ganz im Norden gewesen???


----------



## Forellendavid (18. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Ich werde auf alle Fälle einen ordentlichen Bericht abgeben !! Vieleicht hab ich auch den ein oder anderen Tipp für Dich !! Ich war erstmal am Samstag in Goslar angeln !! Ich habs nicht mehr ausgehalten !! Ich mußte einfach mal ne Rutte in Wasser schmeißen !! Oh war das schön !! In 5 Stunden zu dritt 43 Forellen wobei ich allein 25 gefangen habe #grins# !! Man gut das man an diesem See nicht nach Kilopreisen bezahlen muß !! Das währe ein teurer Spass geworden !!

Gruß David  |wavey: #h #6







fabtob schrieb:


> Hallo David
> Nochmal danke für die Links. Wir fahren warscheinlich erst am 26.10 nach Rodekro, aber es hätte ja passen können. Letztes Jahr waren wir durch Zufall in der Woche nach dem Preisangeln bei Kurt, und es hat sich gelohnt. Direkt zum Preisangeln fahren wir aber nicht, da wir das ganze etwas ruhiger angehen lassen.
> 
> Gruß Andreas


----------



## Matzinger (18. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

So, ich bin wieder zurück.

Am Freitag sind wir mit dem WoMo zum ersten Mal nach Hvilested/Kolding gefahren (See 54). Rauf auf die Anlage und einen kleinen Schrecken bekommen.

a.) Zwei richtig lütte Seen (der "Große" hat ca. 8.000 qm)
b.) Toiletten nicht draufsetzbar, außer man hat Desinfektionsspray am Mann
c.) Schlachtbänke dreckig
d.) Autobahn (E 20) ca. 200 m entfernt, somit permanente Fahrgeräusche
e.) etc. ...

Kurze Lagebesprechung und beschlossen, somit nur 1 Nacht zu bleiben und den Freitag Nachmittag zu fischen.

Fische waren ohne Ende im See und es wurde nachmittags nochmals zusätzlich besetzt (hier kann man nicht meckern).

Leider war das Wasser noch zu warm, so daß ich erst um ca. 21:00 auf Riesenmehli auftreibend eine Minelle von ca. 1,5 kg verhaften konnte. Mein Kumpel hatte keine.
Bleibt zu erwähnen, daß ich der einzige "Fänger" am Teich war.
Haben alles ausprobiert (Streamer, Twister, Teig, Trutta, Stripper, etc.).

Und wie sollte es anders kommen ? Trotz aller schlechten Erfahrungen sind wir dann doch noch zu Kronen-Kurt gedüst:
WoMo mit 2 Personen und je 1 Rute für 10 Stunden: € 67,- !

In den Seen ist momentan richtig wenig Wasser drin (es fehlen so ca. 2 m) und wir hatten Nordost - Wind.
Kurz mit einigen Jungs geschnackt die ich schon öfters getroffen habe und erfahren, daß seit 1 - 2 Woche kaum noch etwas gefangen wird.
Laut Kurt wurde am Freitag in See 1 300 kg und in See 2 200 kg gesetzt und daß glaube ich ihm dieses Mal sogar. Fische sprangen ohne Ende, nur: Gefangen haben wir trotz aller Versuche nichts. Ich schätze, daß an See 2 über den ganzen Tag ca. 3 Forellen rausgekommen sind.

Mit der Polbrille konnte ich direkt an der Kante große Schwärme erkennen, aber die Mädels waren einfach nicht in Beißlaune.

Hatte 2 Nachläufer auf schwarzen Teig, aber ansonsten war Funkstille.

Samstag abend haben wir es uns dann bei Pölsemix, Cola - W. und Fyglsang bei Kurt und Johnny gemütlich gemacht. Somit war der gesellige Teil mal wieder 1 a.

Einige Jungs am See haben es mal wieder übertrieben, mit dem Ergebnis, daß an See 2 so um 23:00 Uhr ein Golf nicht so wollte wie der Fahrer und Bekanntschaft mit dem Wasser hatte. Totalschaden#6. Kurt hat in seinem Brausebrand erstmal seinen Bagger gestartet und Hilfe geleistet.


Er seht wir haben viel erlebt und ich freue mich auf endlich besseres Angelwetter.

Gruß


Matzinger


P. S.: Wer war noch am WE los ?


----------



## Forellendavid (18. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Mensch Matzinger !!

Du machst einem ja richtig Mut !! Aber ich habe ja noch 4 Wochen !! Und bis dahin wird sich das Wasser bestimmt noch um 2 -3 Grad abkühlen !!#hoffentlich# Ich war am WE erstmal in Goslar !! Ich mußte einfach mal die Rute ins Wasser halten !! Wir haben zu dritt in 5 Stunden 43 Forellen gefangen !! Einen großteil mit zupfen !!! Kommt richtig gut !! War auf alle Fälle spassig ohne Ende !! Man gut das der Inhaber nicht nach Kilopreis abrechnet !! Währe sonst ein teurer Spass geworden !!

Bis dann 

Gruß David   #h



Matzinger schrieb:


> So, ich bin wieder zurück.
> 
> Am Freitag sind wir mit dem WoMo zum ersten Mal nach Hvilested/Kolding gefahren (See 54). Rauf auf die Anlage und einen kleinen Schrecken bekommen.
> 
> ...


----------



## bosko (19. September 2006)

*Mit dem WOMO nach Mjöls*

Moin, Moin

kann mir jemand sagen ob man mit dem WOMO in Mjöls am See stehen darf?
Darf man dort am Wasser übernachten? 
Würde mich über einige Antworten freuen.

Gruß Bosko
;+


----------



## "Tarm7" (19. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo zusammen, bin relativ neu hier und bin an sich auch kein aktives Mitglied. Nun habe ihc aber doch mal eine Frage und hoffe auf eure Hilfe.

Fahre demnächst mit Freunden nach Arrild. Sicherlich werden wir auch in Arrild im Puff anglen. An und für sich mögen wir aber alle lieber die kleineren und weniger kommerziellen,nicht so stark frequentierten, eher naturbelassenen Teiche. Gibt es davon auch welche in der näheren Umgebung??? (also nicht Ribe oder Fole).
Wie gesagt eher was kleines?

Danke im Voraus!

Petri


----------



## Matzinger (20. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



"Tarm7" schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, bin relativ neu hier und bin an sich auch kein aktives Mitglied. Nun habe ihc aber doch mal eine Frage und hoffe auf eure Hilfe.
> 
> Fahre demnächst mit Freunden nach Arrild. Sicherlich werden wir auch in Arrild im Puff anglen. An und für sich mögen wir aber alle lieber die kleineren und weniger kommerziellen,nicht so stark frequentierten, eher naturbelassenen Teiche. Gibt es davon auch welche in der näheren Umgebung??? (also nicht Ribe oder Fole).
> Wie gesagt eher was kleines?
> ...





Arrild ist klein. Ansonsten ist Krusa auch nicht sonderlich groß.

@all: Kurzer Zwischenbericht von Kescherdriller und ´nem Kumpel aus Krusa:

Seit 7:00 Uhr am Teich. Haben zu zweit mit je 1 Rute bis 12:00 Uhr 9 Stück gefangen. Eine von ca. 7 kg ist abgerissen. Alle ausnahmslos auf geschleppte Bienenmade.


----------



## Forellendavid (20. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Matzinger !!

Welcher See (Nummer) ist Krusa !! Würd ich mir auch gern mal anschauen !! Das Ergebnis lässt sich ja sehen !! 

Gruß David  |wavey:




Matzinger schrieb:


> Arrild ist klein. Ansonsten ist Krusa auch nicht sonderlich groß.
> 
> @all: Kurzer Zwischenbericht von Kescherdriller und ´nem Kumpel aus Krusa:
> 
> Seit 7:00 Uhr am Teich. Haben zu zweit mit je 1 Rute bis 12:00 Uhr 9 Stück gefangen. Eine von ca. 7 kg ist abgerissen. Alle ausnahmslos auf geschleppte Bienenmade.


----------



## Matzinger (20. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Forellendavid schrieb:


> Hallo Matzinger !!
> 
> Welcher See (Nummer) ist Krusa !! Würd ich mir auch gern mal anschauen !! Das Ergebnis lässt sich ja sehen !!
> 
> Gruß David  |wavey:





68

Ein bißchen größer könnte der See schon sein, aber es geht gerade noch.


----------



## Matzinger (20. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Nochmal ein Zwiscehnbericht von Kescherdriller:

13 Stück zu zweit bis 13:00 Uhr

@Kescherdriller: Wird mal Zeit, daß Du auch mal wieder einen Bericht reinstellst !?


----------



## Forellendavid (20. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Ach ja !! Von Ihm bekomme ich immer seinen Newsletter (400kg extra) Aber ich bin son richtiges Gewohnheitstier !! Es währe ja eigentlich mal Zeit auch einen anderen See auszuprobieren !! Muß ja nicht immer Kurt sein !!







Matzinger schrieb:


> 68
> 
> Ein bißchen größer könnte der See schon sein, aber es geht gerade noch.


----------



## frankyforello (20. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Matzinger schrieb:


> Nochmal ein Zwiscehnbericht von Kescherdriller:
> 
> 13 Stück zu zweit bis 13:00 Uhr
> 
> @Kescherdriller: Wird mal Zeit, daß Du auch mal wieder einen Bericht reinstellst !?


 
Das hört sich sehr gut an, scheint die Beißflaute passe´zu sein. Von mir ein dickes Petri:m 
Dann schauen wir mal, was Joe am Samstag zu erzählen hat. Bericht folgt nächste Woche#6


----------



## Matzinger (22. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin.

Bin auf die Anlage in Terkelsböl gestoßen. Kennt jemand von den üblichen Verdächtigen hier die Anlage ?


----------



## Marcel-hl (25. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Moin,

ich war an dem See Terkelsböl in Tinglev schon 2-3 mal und fahre dieses Wochenende vom 29.09 bis zum 03.10 wieder hin!
Finde die Anlagen Roust und Nebel Sö zwar schöner aber schlecht ist die Anlage Terkelsböl auch nicht!

Die Pächter bzw. Besitzer sprechen beide Deutsch!
Sie haben ca. 15 Hütten 4 Personen und 6 Personen zu sehr guten Kondition 57 € die Nacht !
Es gibt einen kleinen und einen großen See, man kann mit dem Auto bis zum See runter fahren. Außerdem gibt es natürlich saubere Toiletten, Duschen und einen Schlachtplatz!
Anlage ist immer sauber und es gibt einen Shop ....

Ich kann dir allerdings nicht sagen warum die Anlage nicht
in der Dansee-Gemeinschaft mit drin ist den die Vorraussetzungen sind allemal erfüllt !
Und ich habe schon vieeeleeee Seen gesehen !

Ich schreibe nächste Wochen mal einen Bericht dann kann ich ich dir näheres zum Thema Fisch usw. sagen ... |bla: 
Und wenn man dort nichts fangen sollte ist man in 10 Minuten mit dem
Auto in Uge und kann dort sein Glück versuchen!

Hier die Internetseite von der Anlage: http://www.tingle.dk/lystfiskeri/

PS: Allerdings ist auf den Fotos der neue kleine Teich nicht
zu sehen!

Grüsse aus Lübeck


----------



## Forellendavid (25. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Marcel !!!

Auf deinen Bericht freue ich mich !!! Ich wünsch Dir auf alle Fälle ein kräftiges Petri Heil !!!

Gruß David |wavey:





Marcel-hl schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> ich war an dem See Terkelsböl in Tinglev schon 2-3 mal und fahre dieses Wochenende vom 29.09 bis zum 03.10 wieder hin!
> Finde die Anlagen Roust und Nebel Sö zwar schöner aber schlecht ist die Anlage Terkelsböl auch nicht!
> ...


----------



## forellenspezie (26. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@ Matinger

ich war am Sontag am See in Terkelsböl und habe mir die Anlage mal angeschaut.
Kein Angler am See und keine Forellen an beiden Anlagen zu sehen!
Die etwas größere Anlage ist etwas kleiner wie in Frueskov(See 68) und die andere Anlage,naja man kann fast rüberspucken!

Nach ordentlicher Erkundigund bin ich dann nach Uge für 6 Stunden gefahren.
Geangelt habe ich am See 1 in der Strandbucht,die Forellen wie ich beobachtet habe schwimmen 5-10 m an der Kante im Schwarm hin und her.
Schleppen lief überhaupt nichts,ich konnte in 6 Std 7 Forellen auf Blau weißen Wobbler verhaften.
Meine 2 Rute auf Grund brachte mir ein Biss auf Bienenmade 3m auftreibend.

Morgen fahre ich nach Röde-Kurt,werde die Woche einen Bericht abgeben!

mfg
Forellenspezie


----------



## Forellendavid (27. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Forellenspezi !!

Was für Wobbler hast du genommen ?? Ich freue mich schon auf deinen Bericht aus Rodekro !!

Viel Erfolg und nen großes Petri Heil

Gruß David



forellenspezie schrieb:


> @ Matinger
> 
> ich war am Sontag am See in Terkelsböl und habe mir die Anlage mal angeschaut.
> Kein Angler am See und keine Forellen an beiden Anlagen zu sehen!
> ...


----------



## Matzinger (27. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Forellenspezie: Na, da kann man das ja schon vergessen.
Mit ´nem 20g Sbiru umrunde ich das Ding ja


----------



## NashFL (27. September 2006)

*AW: Mit dem WOMO nach Mjöls*



bosko schrieb:


> Moin, Moin
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen ob man mit dem WOMO in Mjöls am See stehen darf?
> Darf man dort am Wasser übernachten?
> ...


 

Hallo,
also man darf mit dem WoMo am Wasser übernachten. 
Man sollte es nur vorher mit dem Inhaber Tomas besprechen.
Da er Däne ist und sehr gut Deutsch spricht steht dem also nix im Wege. (Tel. 0045-40348601)

Beste Grüße aus Flensburg
Christian


----------



## Tyron (27. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Und, wie war in Rödekro? Interessiert mich jetzt auch... Obwohl ich die letzten Male ja immer lieber die paar Kilometers weiter nach Mjols gefahren bin...Naja...


----------



## frankyforello (28. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Fisch ist reichlich drin - beim Röde-Kurt, nur, 2 Kollegen konnten am WE lediglich 2 Fische verhaften, die hatten aber je 2kg. Einfach noch zu warm, das Wasser...#c 
O-Ton:"So viele große Forellen habe ich noch nie auf einen Haufen gesehen, nur raus habe ich sie nicht bekommen..." Das lass ich mal unkommentiert und warte auf Info´s anderer Spezies|kopfkrat


----------



## Matzinger (28. September 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



frankyforello schrieb:


> Fisch ist reichlich drin - beim Röde-Kurt, nur, 2 Kollegen konnten am WE lediglich 2 Fische verhaften, die hatten aber je 2kg. Einfach noch zu warm, das Wasser...#c
> O-Ton:"So viele große Forellen habe ich noch nie auf einen Haufen gesehen, nur raus habe ich sie nicht bekommen..." Das lass ich mal unkommentiert und warte auf Info´s anderer Spezies|kopfkrat



Momentan kannst Du lieber bei Kurt einen heben als fischen.

> Karpfenläuse !!!!

So in 1 - 2 Wochen (wenn es kälter wird) geht es wieder los.


----------



## sunny (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallöchen,

nen Kumpel von mir will mich Anfang November zum Forellen fischen nach Lundby, ich hoffe das ist richtig geschrieben, mitnehmen.

War schon mal jemand von euch da? Könnt ihr ggf. Tipps geben? Wie war es?


----------



## Nordkap-Fisher (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin!

Ich war gestern mit meinem Bruder spontan in Rodekro, nachdem die uns bekannten Seen in hamburger Umgebung überfüllt waren.

Wir haben 6 Stunden so ziemlich alles durch's Wasser geschleppt was fangen könnte....aber was soll ich sagen, wieder mal nicht einen Biß!!! Wenn es nur uns so gegangen wäre okay...aber es war am ganzen See Nr. 2 so!

Nach Kurt's Aussage, sind die Karpefenläuse kaum noch ein Problem aber es sei trotzdem wie verhext. 

Als ich ihn fragte, wann er denn besetzt hätte meinte er nur, dass er das derzeit nur noch *ein Mal die Woche* macht aber dafür dann mehr !!!???

Also selbst wenn es so ist, dass er dann mehr besetzt macht das für mich überhaupt keinen Sinn. Ist ja schön für diejeniegen, die an dem Tag wo besetzt wird dort angeln oder auch den Tag danach, was aber wenn ich nun das Pech habe und 6 Tage später angel. Also ich kann die Logik nicht nachvollziehen und finde das auch nicht in Ordnung.

Erwähnen möchte ich dennoch, dass einzig die Fliegenfischer ein paar Forellen überlisten konnten.....vielleicht waren es ja Bestandsforellen die mit den "normalen" Methoden nicht zu kriegen waren.

Insgesamt *empfinde ich* es an der Anlage so, dass es den Betreibern relativ gleichgültig ist ob man zu frieden ist oder nicht. Mir ist natürlich klar, dass man keine Fanggarantie geben kann aber ich möchte wenigstens das Gefühl haben, dass sich der Betreiber bemüht.

Wünsche Euch mehr Glück!

Beste Grüße

Nordkap-Fisher


----------



## Matzinger (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Altbekanntes Thema: Kurt hat seine Hälteranlagen wegen der Karpfenläuse nicht drin und besetzt nur noch am Freitag.

Aber egal ob Du am Besatztag oder später kommst: Gefangen wird eh´nichts !

Habe am Montag auch mal im Doro reingeschaut: Auch Nase, außer einigen vereinzelten Fängen.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

...in serritslev in Nordjütland genauso...
...total träge die Viecher...


----------



## Forellendavid (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo an alle !!!

Mensch Ihr macht einem Mut !! Ich fahre nächste Woche Sonntag für 4 Tage nach Kurt !!! Eigentlich hat er aber um diese Zeit die Netze wieder drin !! Eins weiß ich : Sollte er innerhalb von 4 Tagen nicht besetzen mach ich nen Fass auf !! Aber 100 pro !!! Wir fahren zu 4. hoch das sind locker 500.00 was wir dort lassen !! Dafür wird man doch erwarten können das besetzt wird !! 

Naja wir werden es sehen !!! Das währ nen Ding !! Man freut sich wie nen Honogkuchen das ganze Jahr und dann wird nicht besetzt !! Aber denn !! Dann brennt die Luft !!

lg David


----------



## Matzinger (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Forellendavid schrieb:


> Hallo an alle !!!
> 
> Mensch Ihr macht einem Mut !! Ich fahre nächste Woche Sonntag für 4 Tage nach Kurt !!! Eigentlich hat er aber um diese Zeit die Netze wieder drin !! Eins weiß ich : Sollte er innerhalb von 4 Tagen nicht besetzen mach ich nen Fass auf !! Aber 100 pro !!! Wir fahren zu 4. hoch das sind locker 500.00 was wir dort lassen !! Dafür wird man doch erwarten können das besetzt wird !!
> 
> ...




@Forellendavid: Momentan ist es am Tage und in der Nacht recht kalt in DK. Eventuell habt Ihr ja Glück ?
Ansonsten würde ich Dir raten, keine 48 h-Karte bei Kurt zu lösen und dann bei Bedarf auf andere Teiche auszuweichen.


----------



## Forellendavid (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Ich habe mir schon einen Dänemark Guide bestellt !!!Kannst du mir einen See in der Nähe empfehlen ?ß Wir übernachten bei Kurt !! Deshalb können wir uns keine großen Ausflüge leisten !!

Danke Dir im Voraus !!

David




Matzinger schrieb:


> @Forellendavid: Momentan ist es am Tage und in der Nacht recht kalt in DK. Eventuell habt Ihr ja Glück ?
> Ansonsten würde ich Dir raten, keine 48 h-Karte bei Kurt zu lösen und dann bei Bedarf auf andere Teiche auszuweichen.


----------



## Marcel-hl (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Also nun wie versprochen mein Bericht:

Wir (5 Leute) sind Sonntag Morgen um 01.00 Uhr in Lübeck gestartet und sind um ca. 4.30 Uhr in Tinglev (Terkelsböl) angekommen ... ziemlich viel Nebel und die Seebegehung viel somit aus!
Nach 2 Stunden Schlaf im Auto wurde es dann gegen 6 Uhr langsam hell und wir suchten uns passende Stellen zum fischen!
Der Tag verlief erfolglos ... nicht ein Biss und nicht ein Zuppler ... 5 Personen ... 10 Ruten ... und wir haben alles Probiert !
Um ca. 18 Uhr packten wir ein und begaben uns nach oben in die Hütte!

Der zweite Tag (Montag) starte um 6.30 Uhr und wir bestezten wieder die gleichen Stellen wie am Vortag.
Bis ca. 11 Uhr konnten wir weder einen Biss noch sonst irgend etwas verbuchen.
Dann haben die Forellen wohl einen Schalter umgelegt und wir konnten uns in 2 Stunden über satte 13 Fische + 1 Aal freuen ... alle samt geschleppt mit Twister und den Aal auf Wurm! |bla: 
Nach der Mittagspause ging es zurück an den Teich und wir konnten an gleicher Stelle nochmals 3 Fischen landen!
Abends das übliche Spiel ... Grillen, Bier und Klönschnack! #6 


Am dritten Tag (Dienstag / Tag der Abreise) waren wir von 7 bis 12 Uhr am Teich und konnten nochmals 4 Fische landen!

Das Wetter war am Montag und Dienstag zum erbrechen, da ca. alle 1 Stunde ein dicker Schauer über uns herzog und die Schirme bei starkem Wind höchstarbeit leisten mussten !!


Kurz: 5 Personen ca. 20 Stunden = 20 Forellen + 1 Aal 
( Forellen alle zwischen 800g und 1300 g + Aal ca. 700 - 900g)

Lt. Aussagen einiger Nachbarn am See die am Montag in Uge waren, wurde dort wohl auch nichts gefangen.
Vereinzelt ein paar Fische ... beim Schleppen!
außerdem waren die beiden Jungs am Sonntag in Arrild und konnten dort
in 7 Stunden lediglich 2 Fischen mit 4 Ruten ziehen!


Grüsse aus Lübeck


----------



## expert_ck (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Forellenangler,

will am Montag nach DK. Wer hat aktuelle Berichte für mich, wäre dankbar. Hatte an Rödekro oder Arrild gedacht. Sind die Fänge dort besser geworden?

Gruss aus der Schlosstadt Ahrensburg
Chris


----------



## Forellendavid (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo !!! 

Kurt hat seine Hompage aktualisiert !!! Derzeitige Wassertemperatur 16 Grad !!! Ende der Woche sind es wenns hoch kommt noch 15 Grad !! Das sollte reichen um die Biester wieder an den Hacken zu bekommen !!! 

Gruß David



expert_ck schrieb:


> Hallo Forellenangler,
> 
> will am Montag nach DK. Wer hat aktuelle Berichte für mich, wäre dankbar. Hatte an Rödekro oder Arrild gedacht. Sind die Fänge dort besser geworden?
> 
> ...


----------



## Lachsforelle (9. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Chris ,

Wir waren Ende April in Arrild , für 4 Tage . Leider war da der See noch  " zugefroren " . Aber im Laufe des Tages konnten wir auch angeln . Gefangen haben wir insgesamt 15 Stück . Darunter auch 3Kg und 4 Kg Forellen . Uns hat die Anlage gefallen anderen laut Berichten nicht . Nächstes Jahr Ende April fahren wir wieder dort hin , für eine Woche .

Gruß
Die Lachsforelle


----------



## expert_ck (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo David,

war gestern in Roedekro. Nicht so toll, um nicht zu sagen beschi..en. 

Fazit:

2 Angler #6 
6 Ruten #6 
0,00 geangener Fisch :r 
1000000 springende Forellen #d 

Am Teich 2 waren wohl so ca. 30 Angler den Tag über. Also ca. 60-70 Ruten. Ich habe ingesamt 4 Stk. Forelle gesehen bei den Kollegen. Und glaube mir, außer Dynamit haben wir wohl alle Köder sowie auch alle Farben ausprobiert. Es ging gar nichts. Die Forellen sprangen wie verrückt aber haben nicht mal angefasst. :r Den ganzen Tag geschleppt und nicht ein Zupfer. Es ist fast so viel Fisch drin, dass man trockenen Fusses auf die andere Seeseite laufen kann aber sie wollten einfach nicht beissen.

Ein anderer Angler war schon die ganze letzte Woche in DK an div. Seen. Er sagte in Ribe (Storchensee) hat er in 2 Tagen 3 Stk., in Arrild 1 Tag 4 Stk (aber wg. Feriendorf nebenan sehr voll am See) und die letzten 4 Tage in Rødekro fiskepark.
In 4 Tagen 2 Fische. 

Scheint wohl immer noch zu warm zu sein.

Werde es noch mal so in 2-3 Wochen versuchen.

Gruss aus der Schlosstadt Ahrensburg
Chris


----------



## expert_ck (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Forellendavid schrieb:


> Hallo !!!
> 
> Kurt hat seine Hompage aktualisiert !!! Derzeitige Wassertemperatur 16 Grad !!! Ende der Woche sind es wenns hoch kommt noch 15 Grad !! Das sollte reichen um die Biester wieder an den Hacken zu bekommen !!!
> 
> Gruß David


 
Hallo David,

gib mir doch bitte mal den Link.

Gruss
Chris


----------



## Kescherdriller (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Expert("Nachbar")#h 

Erstmal ein |welcome: on Board und viel Spaß bei uns!:q 

Hier der Link von Kronenkurt:

www.rodekro-fiskepark.dk


Wünsche dir viel Glück wenn Du dort bist!!

Gruß Olli


----------



## expert_ck (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Olli,

war mir nicht ganz sicher, welcher in Roedekro gemeint war. Bin ja neu hier.

Aber dann war ich ja schon richtig mit meiner Vermutung.

Kennst Du die anderen beiden Seen ?

Gruss
Chris


----------



## Matzinger (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Auch von mir als Fast - Nachbar erstmal ein herzliches welcome on board.

Über Mjöls und Bakkegardens gibt es hier im Thread diverse Berichte...!

Ansonsten schau´mal unter www.dansee.dk nach.

@ Kescherdriller: Am 05.11. geht es wieder los. Entweder DK oder Doro. Zeit und Lust ?


----------



## Forellendavid (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo !!! 

Ich denke mal du meinst den Link aus Rodekro !!! 

[SIZE=-1]www.*rodekro*-fiskepark.dk

Gruß David
[/SIZE]



expert_ck schrieb:


> Hallo David,
> 
> gib mir doch bitte mal den Link.
> 
> ...


----------



## Forellendavid (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Zum Thema Rodekro !!

Wir fahren erst nächste Woche Montag !! 4 Leute 3 Tage !! Da wird sicherlich was zu machen sein !! Ich verfolge schon wie ein Maikäfer den Wetterbericht !! Es soll angeblich nochmal etwas kühler werden !! Stichzahl sind eigentlich 14 Grad Wassertemperatur !! Eigentlich fehlen ja nur 2 Grad aber die scheinen es eben auszumachen !! Naja ich lass mich überraschen !! Bis jetzt haben wir eigentlich ordentlich gefangen !! Wenn auch manchmal mit sehr eigenartigen Methoden !! Letztes Mal hat Mais funktioniert und abends haste die Forellen gefangen wie Karpfen im Sommer auf Schwimmbrot !! Ich dachte mein Schwein pfeifft !!! Sind die Netze eigentlich schon drin ?? Er wird ja wohl zum Preisangeln die Netze drin haben !!! (Macht ja sonst kein Sinn)

Auf alle Fälle freue ich mich auf ein paar schöne Tage !!

Gruß David


----------



## expert_ck (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo David,

Netze waren gestern noch nicht drin..

Gruss
Chris


----------



## Forellendavid (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Chris !!!

Mein Schwiegervater war eben bei mir und hat deinen Bericht mitgelesen. Dem ist die Spucke weggeblieben !!#lach# Der hat die Farbe gewechselt sowas hab ich noch nicht gesehen !! #brüll# Naja meine Hoffnung ist das Preisangeln !! Er (Kurt muß ja zusehen das die Leute übers WE was fangen !!! Und ich hab einfach die Hoffnung das Montag für mich noch was übrig ist !! Auf alle Fälle werde ich nen fetten Bericht abliefern !!















expert_ck schrieb:


> Hallo David,
> 
> Netze waren gestern noch nicht drin..
> 
> ...


----------



## expert_ck (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Forellendavid

Tut mir ja leid für Deinen Schwiegervater, aber so ein schlechter Angler bin ich glaub ich nicht. Aber selbst wenn, unter den ganzen Mitanglern wird wohl auch min. 1 "Forellenfachmann" gewesen sein. Trotzdem war das Ergebnis überall gleich. Ob Naturköder,Paste, Gummi oder Metall, was man auch durchs Wasser gezogen hat, nichts hat Erfolg gebracht. Stehender Köder an Pose oder Grund genauso. Was ich noch in meinem Bericht vergass, so gegen 14.00 Uhr, als die Sonne sehr hoch stand, habe ich 2-3 mal beobachtet, wie die Forellen meine Pilotkugel angegriffen haben. Also sofort Fliegenrute raus, aber auch nichts. Später sagte mir ein Nachbar, er hätte den ganzen Tag Köder an der Oberfläche (z.B. Mehlwurm auftreibend) gehabt und man höre und staune - auch nichts - . Was mich nur so stutzig gemacht hat, dass man nicht mal einen Nachläufer beim Schleppen hatte. 

Langer rede kurzes Ergebnis:

Ich habe noch nie so viele Forellen im Teich gesehen und schon gar nicht so viele springen. die hätte beim Springreiten in Aachen teilnehmen können.

"Schön war jedoch der Sonnenaufgang" für mein Benutzerbild

Werde aber 29.10 noch mal los. 

Gruss
Chris

PS: Hat irgendjemand so was wie ne Tiefenkarte der Seen von Kurt ?


----------



## pingopalino (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

hallo

ich werde im April wieder dort für eine Woche zum Preisangeln hinfahren.

also wir haben dort sehr gut gefangen und rund um den See 1 (den ich am besten finde)|supergri  wurde super gefangen die ganzen 3 Tage lang.


----------



## Forellendavid (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Forellenjäger !!!


ne andere Frage !! Könntest du mir einen Tipp bzgl. Standplatz für den See 1 geben ?? Ich habe bisher immer nur am See 2 geangelt !!! Währe echt nett von Dir !! Logischerweise gilt die Frage nicht nur Dir sondern auch allen anderen die eventuell nen Tipp angeben könnten und Erfahrung haben am See 1 !!

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnkkkkkkkkkkkkeeeeeeeeeeee an alle !!

David

An Chris: Hast du auch im Mittelwasser geschleppt ?? Ich habe mir extra Zocker (Lauftiefe 1-2m) bestellt.




pingopalino schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ich werde im April wieder dort für eine Woche zum Preisangeln hinfahren.
> 
> also wir haben dort sehr gut gefangen und rund um den See 1 (den ich am besten finde)|supergri  wurde super gefangen die ganzen 3 Tage lang.


----------



## expert_ck (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo David,

habe in ca. 1,5-2m und auch in gut 3m geschlept.

An See 1 war ich immer an der flach Auslaufenden Seite gut bedient.

Gruss
Chris


----------



## Matzinger (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Forellendavid:

Deine Wunsch soll ja in Erfüllung gehen daß er beim Preisangeln auch in den anderen Teichen gut besetzt. Meine anderslautenden Erfahrungen an Teich 2 im April am Preisangelwochenende habe ich hier irgendwo als Bericht schon reingesetzt.:r  Geh´mal suchen...!

An Teich 1 setzt er defintiv gut ein, aber € 28,- für 1 Rute pro Runde ist megaheftig. Freitag = € 56,-, Samstag € 56,-, Sonntag € 56,- = € 118,- !

Ich drücke Dir jedenfalls die Daumen, daß die Wassertemperatur mitspielt. Fisch genug ist ja drin !

Im April (und auch im letzten Oktober) wurde genau im Wind gefangen.

Sehr gut haben im Oktober Truttas funktioniert (die schwersten 8 Minellen wurden alle auf grünen Trutta gefangen), im April wurden fast alle auf Teig direkt an der Kante erwischt.

Mein Tip an Dich: An Teich 2 und 3 zu dieser Jahreszeit immer an die Hälteranlage (wenn sie drin ist) werfen, 2 m tief mit Mehli. Hat die letzten Jahre auch geklappt. Hierfür benötigst Du ungefähr 25 g Bombardas. Auch hierüber gibt es einige Berichte hier drin...!


----------



## sunny (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Matzinger schrieb:


> Freitag = € 56,-, Samstag € 56,-, Sonntag € 56,- = € 118,- !



Dat sind insg. 168,00 Euranten, nicht 118,00  . Das ist schon ne Hausnummer.


Was sind denn grüne Trutten? Habt ihr die hier schon mal beschrieben?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

...die trutta Flex sind wohl gemeint...
...Beste Grüsse Stefan...


----------



## Forellendavid (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Also ehrlich !! Ihr seid bommbig !!! Echt nett und DDDDAAAAAAANNNNNNNNKKKKKKKKKKEEEEEEEE für die Tipps !! 


Danke !!! #6


----------



## luxundco (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Leute,

Wenn Ihr mal wieder unterwegs seid, dann schaut doch mal bei mir vorbei. Habe im März in Nordhackstedt (25 Km vor der DK-Grenze) einen Forellensee eröffnet.

www.forellenord.de

mfg
Matthias


----------



## Forellendavid (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo 

Ich hab mir deine Seite gerade angeschaut !! Der See sieht nicht schlecht aus !! Wie oft besetzt du den See !! Ich sag mal für 30.00 sollte ja schon was geboten werden !! Hast du noch mehr Bilder ??

Gruß David


----------



## tuscha108 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Na wenn der Besatz stimmt dann komm ich garantiert mal vorbei  .

Aber wenn man vera.....|krach:  wird was viele Forellensee|gr:  besitzer machen dann siehst du mich nur einmal.


----------



## Matzinger (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



sunny schrieb:


> Dat sind insg. 168,00 Euranten, nicht 118,00  . Das ist schon ne Hausnummer.
> 
> 
> Was sind denn grüne Trutten? Habt ihr die hier schon mal beschrieben?



VERTIPPT#c 

1+1=3


----------



## Matzinger (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



luxundco schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Wenn Ihr mal wieder unterwegs seid, dann schaut doch mal bei mir vorbei. Habe im März in Nordhackstedt (25 Km vor der DK-Grenze) einen Forellensee eröffnet.
> 
> ...



Mal abwarten was hier so gepostet wird. Mir persönlich sind 1,4 ha zu lütt. Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich bisher noch nicht da hin gefahren bin: www.forellenhof.biz

Wobei: Am 5.11. geht es wieder los. Jevenstedt, DK, Nordhackstedt, oder Doro. Wer ist an dem Tag auch los ?


----------



## luxundco (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Als neuer Forellenseebetreiber muß ich hier mal die Werbetrommel rühren und biete euch folgendes an:

Forellenangeln für Boardmitglieder am 04.11.06.

Von 07:00 Uhr bis 19:00 Uhr
1 Rute 20,00 €
2 Ruten 30,00 €

Frühstück (belegte Brötchen und Kaffee) gebe ich aus.
Für die weitere Verpflegung kann ich auf  Wunsch auch sorgen.

Ich mach dann meinen See für euch zu damit Ihr ungestört seid und setze soviel Fisch ein bis keiner mehr meckert. (….das klappt nie !!!..)

Bedingt durch die begrenzte Anzahl von Stegen funktioniert das ganze allerdings nur bei mindestens 15 und maximal 20 Anglern.

Zur Information: 
Der See ist bedingt durch seine Lage nur über Stege zu befischen.
Hiervon stehen 10 Stück zur Verfügung.
Jeder Steg ist rechts und links mit Rutenhaltern ausgestattet und bietet 2 Anglern mit jeweils einer Angel ausreichend Platz. Bei mehr Ruten wird’s dann etwas eng.

Sollten sich ausreichend Angler verbindlich anmelden, dann geht’s los.

www.forellenord.de


----------



## expert_ck (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo luxundco,

hört sich gut an.

Und damit die anderen nicht sagen "will nicht der erste sein" dann also ich.

Kannst mch auf die Liste setzen für den 4.11.06

Gruss
Chris


----------



## Matzinger (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



expert_ck schrieb:


> Hallo luxundco,
> 
> hört sich gut an.
> 
> ...



Würde ja gerne und könnte mit Sicherheit auch noch jemanden aus meiner Umgebung mitnehmen, aber ich kann nur am 5.11. ! Somit fällt das Thema wohl für mich aus. Außer es geht auch am 5. und einige Leute posten hier das gleiche.


----------



## luxundco (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Ok Chris,

...ist notiert...

mfG
Matthias


----------



## Forellendavid (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Matthias !! 

Wie alle anderen auch bin ich auch am überlegen ob ich komme !! Wenn auf alle Fälle mind. zu zweit !! Ich gebe aber noch genau Bescheid !! Schade das Matzinger nicht kommen kann !! Ich würde ja auch sagen Sonntag aber ich habe dann noch 350 km Fahrt vor mir !! Und das Sonntag abend ?? Hu nee !!

@Chris !!! 

ich habe Dir noch ne Tel.Nr. gemailt (per SMS werde ich dir antworten das wir die ersten :q "50 kg" :q im Sack haben )#lach#

Naja vieleicht sehen wir uns ja am Dienstag !! (Wir sind zu 4.da // silbernen Astra mit Hänger (Kennzeichen HBS) da )
Wir können ja dann noch nen Schnack machen und sehen ob wir die anderen 3 für Operation 04.11. Bordiangeln begeistern können#grins#

Gruß David


----------



## expert_ck (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

#: Hallo David,

ja das machen wir.

Bis dann. 

So wird es bestimmt gehen....|laola:

Chris

@Matthias: Dann stell schon  mal den Kaffee warm und die Forellen bereit #a 

Chris

@ Alle : Los Jungs und Mädels, haut rein. Machen wir mal seinen Teich leer... grins #6


----------



## Forellendavid (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Chris !!

Ich habe gerade mal nach dem Wetter geschaut !! Derzeitige Wassertemperatur ca.13-15 Grad !!! Mo-Mittw. Sonnenschein bei 15 Grad !!! Nachts relativ kalt !! Also wenn das keine guten Voraussetzungen sind um richtig zu fangen !!#lach# Ab Dienstag bekommen wir sogar Süd/West Wind !! Also besseres Wetter kannste eigentlich nicht kriegen !! Und die Wassertemperaturen dürften auch langsam kalt genug sein !!

Gruß David




expert_ck schrieb:


> #: Hallo David,
> 
> ja das machen wir.
> 
> ...


----------



## Forellendavid (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Huhu an alle nochmal !! 

Ihr habt gesagt das am See 1 die flache Stelle ganz gut laufen soll !!! Ist das die schmale Ecke hinten am See ???

lg 

David


----------



## expert_ck (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

#6 Ja , genau die Stelle ist es.

...aber wo ist eigentlich "hinten" am See grins


----------



## ostseeangler27 (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@luxundco 
werde mir morgen 14.10 mal dein reich anschauen und mal schauen evtl. ja auch 1-2 std fischen!
bis dann


----------



## Forellendavid (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Ostseeangler !!!

würde mich über einen kurzen Eindruck deinerseits freuen !!

Gruß David




ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> @luxundco
> werde mir morgen 14.10 mal dein reich anschauen und mal schauen evtl. ja auch 1-2 std fischen!
> bis dann


----------



## ostseeangler27 (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

jupp bericht kommt!!:m  sind ja nur ca. 15km von mir zuhaus!:q


----------



## expert_ck (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> jupp bericht kommt!!:m sind ja nur ca. 15km von mir zuhaus!:q


 
Hallo Ostseeangler,

vielleicht auch ein paar Bilder vom See ??#h 

Gruss
Chris


----------



## ostseeangler27 (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

so mach mich mal auf den weg zum teich!bilder und bericht später


----------



## ostseeangler27 (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin !
also zum 1. sehr leicht zu finden!
zum 2. ein echt sehr schönes naturgewässer!
zum 3. sehr guter Fischbestand(selbst überzeugt)!
zum4. überaus freundlicher Eigentümer!
zum 5. schlachtplatz vorhanden!
zum 6. wc vorhanden!
zum 7. sehr gut zu begehende wege(unbefestigt)
zum 8. gute stabil gebaute angelstege wo gut 2 man fischen können!
zum 9. sehr einfache und gute angelkarten die auch einfach allein auszufüllen sind wenn keiner da ist(was fast nie vorkommt)!
zum 10. angelgeräte verkauf (kleinteile/lebend köder-wurm-bienenmaden -paste usw.)


----------



## ostseeangler27 (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

da werde ich sicher ab und an zu finden sein ;-)


----------



## ostseeangler27 (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

auch wenn die angelplätze gering sind(noch) und das gewässer für fliegenfischer fast nicht zu beangeln ist(baumbestand sehr dicht) sicher einen besuch wert!
hoffe ihr konntet mit meinem kurzen bericht etwas anfangen. :m bis dann am forellensee Nordhackstedt #h


----------



## expert_ck (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Ostseeangler,

vielen Dank für Deinen Bericht und die Fotos.

Also dann bin ich auf jeden Fall mit dabei am 4.11.

@Matthias

Wieviele Plätze hast Du denn am See ??

Gruss
Chris


----------



## ostseeangler27 (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

werde das vorher schon mal antesten :q  wie gesagt ist ja um die ecke!


----------



## luxundco (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Chris,

Es stehen 10 Stege zur Verfügung.
Mit einer Rute haben zwei Angler ausreichend Platz auf den Stegen. Bei mehr Ruten wirds dann etwas eng.


mfg
Matthias


----------



## expert_ck (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Matthias, werde vielleicht morgen mal vorbeikommen zum Ansehen.

Sind ja immerhin 170km von mir. Sonntagsausflug. Mal sehen was meine bessere Hälfte sagt.

Gruss
Chris


----------



## luxundco (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Jo...dann vielleicht bis morgen.

...um 10:00 Uhr ist Frühschoppen...


mfg
Matthias


----------



## Forellendavid (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo an alle !!!

Hier ne Info !!! Die aktuelle Wassertemperatur in Rodekro beträgt 13 Grad !!! Was sagt uns das ?? Die Saison ist eröffnet !!#lach#

Und wenn Kurt 13 Grad hat werden die anderen Seen ähnliche Temperaturen haben !!

Gruß David


----------



## expert_ck (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo David,

hau rein bei Kurt, viel Petri.

Bei mir war es heute nicht so erfolgreich.

Waren am Forellenhof Wester-Ohrsedt.
http://www.forellenhof.biz/index.html

Fazit: 2 Angler, 4 Ruten, 7.00-13.00 Uhr, 2 Fische

Nicht so doll. Wenn man dagegen die Fangliste von gestern sieht....

War danach noch zum Forellesee Nordhackstedt. Wie schon von Ostseeangler beschrieben, 10 Stegen (nur von da ist angeln möglich, gefangen wurde vormittags ganz gut, danach nur noch schleppen vom Hälter. ( wie überall)
www.forellennord.de

Fische sahen aber ganz gut aus.

Gruss
Chris


----------



## ostseeangler27 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

hallo, komme grad aus nordhackstedt!
wollte mir nur mal den kopf frei machen(scheiss arbeit) und dann knallte es an der rute nach nem schönen drill lag da auf mal eine schöne 71cm forelle von 5,2 kg vor mir(freu) .als dann noch Matthias mit samt fotograph vor mir stand war der feierabend gerettet!!!


----------



## bmt_hethske (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

War denn neulich mal wieder jemand in Frueskov? Wollte am Wochenende hin, aber als ich vor 2 Wochen da war, lief da garf nichts und die ganzen Forellen schwammen wir bekloppt an der Oberfläche im Kreis in dem abgesperrten Teil des Teiches.


----------



## expert_ck (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> hallo, komme grad aus nordhackstedt!
> wollte mir nur mal den kopf frei machen(scheiss arbeit) und dann knallte es an der rute nach nem schönen drill lag da auf mal eine schöne 71cm forelle von 5,2 kg vor mir(freu) .als dann noch Matthias mit samt fotograph vor mir stand war der feierabend gerettet!!!


 
Hallo Ostseeangler,

will noch diese Woche hin. War gestern zum Ansehen da.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.

Gruss
Chris|uhoh:


----------



## tuscha108 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Also in Rodekro beißen die Forellen wieder aber ganz vorsichtig|kopfkrat  auch geschleppten wurm und Fliege:q


----------



## ollifant11 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Moin,

ich habe mir den Spaß gemacht und am Sonntag beim Preisangeln die letzte Runde mitgemacht. Eins vorweg - der See ist meines Erachtens nach voll mit Fischen, aber so richtig in Beißlaune sind sie noch nicht.
Der erste Platz ging, glaube ich, mit ca. 7,8kg weg und der zehnte Platz lag bei ca. 4,5kg.
Diejenigen, die gegen den Wind in Bassinnähe angelten, haben zumindest am Sonntagnachmittag ganz respektabel gefangen, allerdings sind kaum große Forellen rausgekommen. Die anderen Runden sollen eher dürftig gewesen sein. 
In der letzten Runde haben ca. 50-60 Leute mitgeangelt.
Selbst konnte ich eine schöne Forelle von ca. 3,5kg überlisten.

Ersmo

Olli


----------



## ostseeangler27 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



expert_ck schrieb:


> Hallo Ostseeangler,
> 
> will noch diese Woche hin. War gestern zum Ansehen da.
> Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.
> ...


 

ja alles klar mach mich gleich auf den weg zum teich,will mal schauen wie sich das heut mit den fängen verhält(nur nen überblick).
sag bescheid wann du da bist,samstag bin ich bei sven auf dem hechttreffen!!


----------



## EutinerJung (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

So, nun ist es endlich soweit. Werde mit meinem Kumpel vom
27.-29.10. nach Dänemark fahren und 48 Std. angeln. Haben uns zwei Anlagen ausgesucht:

- www.rodekro-fiskepark.dk/ und
- www.mjoels-forellensee.de

Wir wollen mit dem Auto (inkl. Anhänger) an den See fahren, um so dort auch übernachten zu können.
Welche von den beiden Anlage würdet Ihr eher empfehlen ?
Oder würdet Ihr gar zu einer ganz Anderen fahren ?

Kenne mich in DK noch net so aus. War bisher immer in Brokenlande zum Forellenfischen.

Im voraus: Vielen Dank !

Mfg Tim


----------



## expert_ck (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



EutinerJung schrieb:


> So, nun ist es endlich soweit. Werde mit meinem Kumpel vom
> 27.-29.10. nach Dänemark fahren und 48 Std. angeln. Haben uns zwei Anlagen ausgesucht:
> 
> - www.rodekro-fiskepark.dk/ und
> ...


 
Hallo Tim,

habe ganz frische Info von anderem Boardy der gerade in Roedekro-Fishpark ist.
Gestern so lala, heute ganz mies, 3 Angler 2 Fische  #d :r |uhoh: 

Gruss
Chris


----------



## Clinthalli (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo,
ich fahre am Wochenende nach rodekro (1.Mal). Ich hätte da mal ein paar Fragen an die, die schon oft dort waren. Vieles habe ich ja nun schon aus dem Forum lesen können.
1. Wie sieht es mit anderen Fischbesatz außer Forelle aus(Aal, Hecht), hat schon mal jemand etwas anderes dort gefangen?
2. Wie ist es denn dort mit Nachtangeln geregelt, vorherige Absprache mit dem Besitzer?
3. Wie sieht es denn mit den besten Fangzeiten in dieser Jahreszeit aus (morgens, mittags, abends, nachts).?
4. Sind eigentlich alle Köder geduldet, oder gibt es Verbote?

Ich würde mich über jeder Art von Infos freuen, auch über das Alter der Töchter.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

das mit den töchtern habe ich den besitzer schon mal gefragt und als antwort erhielt ich nur ein lächeln.......


----------



## fabtob (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Chris
Was gibt es neues von David aus Roedekro?
Er müßte ja heute zurück kommen. Ich bin ja mal auf seinen Bericht gespannt und ob er mir ein paar Tipps geben kann, für nächste Woche Donnerstag.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## expert_ck (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Andreas,

habe Montag und Dienstag per SMS Info bekommen,
war nicht so toll. Montag beschi..en und Dienstag ganz beschi..en.
Auch das Preisangeln am WE soll nicht so ergibig gewesen sein.

Gruss
Chris


----------



## Forellendavid (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo an alle !!

Hier mein mehr oder *WENIGER* toller Fangbericht !!!#lach# Naja : fangen wir mit den guten Nachrichten an !!! DIE NETZE SIND WIEDER DRIN !! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABER !!!! Der Rest ?? Zum Ko.t..en !!!!!! Nichts ging !! Aber auch garnichts !! 

1 Tag : Schneider
2 Tag : 1 Forelle 2,5 kg
3 Tag :  Wester Ohrstedt (hätt ich mal blos auf Chris gehört und wär an See 2 Gegenagen)  (aber immerhin 1 Forelle )

Im großen und ganzen war ich mit meinen Fangerfolgen nicht allein denn wir waren ja zu 4. Der Rest unserer Truppe konnte leider auch keine besseren Ergebnisse erziehlen. 

Köder : Straemer, Wurm, Bienenmaden, Paste(weiß, blau,grün,rot,gelb,schwarz,bunt,), Blinker, Trutta, Mais, Roogen und was weiß ich nicht noch alles !!

Methoden : flach, tief geschleppt gezupft, Mit Pose , ohne Pose auf Grund tief , flach, !!!!!!

Die Viecher schauen dich an und lachen sich eins ins Fäustchen  !!!#q     

Nun ja !!! Wenn überhaupt irgendwas gebissen hat dann nur morgens um 5 Uhr oder sehr später Nachmittag !! 

Kurt war selber schon sehr frustriert weil die Leute nichts gefangen haben !! Naja wir sind dann am Mittwoch noch nach Wester Ohrstedt gefahren und wollten unser Glück dann dort probieren !! Ich habe vorher noch mit Chris gesimmst UND ?? HÄTTE ICH BLOS AUF IHN GEHÖRT !!!!! Wir sind dort angekommen und waren die zweiten vor der Tür !!! Mit meinem Vordermann habe ich dann ein Gespräch angefangen und gefragt wie es denn bei Ihm gestern gelaufen ist !!! Er sprach irgendwas von See 1 und 15 Stück !!! Ohhhh dachte ich das wird schön !! Naja gesagt getan die Mannschaft von See 1 überzeugt und ?? Alles Schei...e !!!!!! Wir saßen da und wieder !!! Alles ausprobiert !! Naja zumindest konnten unsere Oberschneider die bis dato noch nichts ausser ein paar Rotfedern (bei Kurt) gefangen hatte ihre Anglerehre retten !!1 x Forelle 4,00 kg !!! Und drei um die 1,5 - 2,0 kg !!!

Aber alles in allem wurden wir vom guten Wetter entschädigt  !!! Hatt trotzdem Spass gemacht auch wennns zwischendurch schon leicht frustrierend gewesen ist !!! 

Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo das war erstmal nen Anfangsbericht von mir für euch !! Solltet Ihr Fragen haben einfach melden !! Wie gesagt alle Technicken ausprobiert und unter anderem auch jeden See 1-3!! 


Gruß und auch nochmal Danke an Chris !!!!

David

PS: Gibts neue Infors zum geplanten Boardangeln am 04.11. ?????


----------



## Forellendavid (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Oh je !!!


das ageln hat mich anscheinend so fertig gemacht, dass ich in Rechtschreibung und Grammatik glatt ne 7 verdient hätte !!! Also seid gnädig und lacht nicht zu laut !!

David   #h


----------



## Iron (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hi David,

also ich kann keinen Vähler finden.:g 

Erstmal danke für deinen ausführlichen Bericht.
Aber mach Dir nichts drauß, den anderen geht es momentan genauso.
Ich war gestern mit Kescherdriller in Doro und jeder hatte nur eine Forelle. Ansonsten noch nicht mal einen Anfasser. :c
Naja, die anderen 18 Leute am See waren um 13 Uhr (Abfahrt)sogar noch Schneider.  
Ich würde mal behaupten, das ich mit einem Speer aus der Steinzeit, momentan erfolgreicher sein würde.|muahah: 
Aber egal! Weiterfischen, weiterfischen und weiterfischen.
Irgenwann werden wir belohnt!#a :s :s :s   :s :s :s :s :s :s :s :s


----------



## tuscha108 (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Wenn ihr mir sagt wie ich von Norderstedt zu dem Boarditreffensee fahre. Komm ich mit meinem Cousin .


----------



## expert_ck (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo tuscha108,

das ist ganz einfach. Du fährst die A7 richtung Flensburg, Ausfahrt HArrislee, letzte vor der Grenze; dann Richtung Schafflund. In Schafflund links dem Schild Nordhackstedt nach.
Nach dem Ortseingang Nordhackstedt noch ca. 300m dann links der Beschilderung folgen. 
www.forellenord.de

Gruss
Chris


----------



## expert_ck (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo David,

der Witz bei Wester-Ohrstedt ist ja, wenn man sich die Berichte hier dazu durchliest, und dann mal auf die Fanglisten der Anlage am jeweiligen Tag schaut.

Ihr wart am Mittwoch, 18.10, da und seit relativ bescheiden wieder gegangen.
Wenn ich dann auf http://www.forellenhof.biz/Oktober06.htm
jedoch lese, dass an diesem Tag allein 1x12Pf. + 1x11Pf. + 1x10,9Pf. +1 x9,5Pf. + 1x8Pf. gefangen sein sollen (bei mir war es am 15.10 genau so) ?? Ich frag mich immer wo, wie, wann, von wem ? Wir haben den ganzen Tag zwei normale Forellen gefangen. Gesehen habe ich von den größeren nichts ?? !!!

Chris


----------



## Forellendavid (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Chris !!!

Der Bericht auf der Seite über die großen Forellen stimmt tatsächlich !!! Leider (hätt ich blos auf dich gehört) alle am See 2 !!! Ich hab es selber gesehen !!! Regelrechte Mastschweine haben die da rausgeholt !!! Ich hätt mich tot ärgern können !!! Die Anlage selbst ist nicht schlecht aber mir persönlich ein wenig zu klein und vor allem zu voll !!! So viel Angler !!! Aber nen Tipp hab ich noch !! Am See 1 haben wir einige Bisse direkt am Ufer gehabt !! Morgens so gegen 8:00 !! 30 cm tief und super kleine durchsichtige Wasserkugel !!! Die Fische ziehen in gewissen Abständen immer am Ufer lang !!! Und morgens wärend des Sonnenaufgangs haben die Fische beim Schleppen leicht angefasst !! Aber sehr zarghaft !!!

Wir werden auf alle Fälle dieses Jahr unser Glück noch einmal versuchen !! Wieviel Angler haben sich eigentlich zum Boardtreffen angemeldet ??

Gruß David




expert_ck schrieb:


> Hallo David,
> 
> der Witz bei Wester-Ohrstedt ist ja, wenn man sich die Berichte hier dazu durchliest, und dann mal auf die Fanglisten der Anlage am jeweiligen Tag schaut.
> 
> ...


----------



## expert_ck (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Ich glaube wir mal ne Liste machen, da ja nur 10 Plätze zu vergeben sind.


----------



## Matzinger (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Ich werde doch wohl hoffentlich am 5.11. nicht alleine im/am/ um Doro hocken ?
Wer begleitet mich ? Kescherdriller kann nicht und die bisherigen Rückmeldungen hier sind auch mau.

@Bootsmann und MrNick: Los geht´s Jungs. Wir waren dieses Jahr noch gar nicht los !


----------



## expert_ck (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Matzinger,

werde am 4.11. zu Matthias nach Nordhackstedt.
Ich glaube nicht, dass ich dann am 5.11. noch mal gehe.
Ist immer so weit zu fahren.

Gruss
Chris


----------



## Matzinger (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Schade. Solltest Du es Dir anders überlegen: Ich könnte einen Schwencker über Ahrensburg machen und Dich mitnehmen...!

Ansonsten Petri am 4.11.


----------



## expert_ck (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Na mal schauen (was die Regierung sagt)
Ich sag Dir rechtzeitig bescheid.

Gruss
Chris


----------



## expert_ck (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo an Alle,   |wavey: 

noch mal der Aufruf zum Treffen und natürlich Angeln bei Matthias am 4.11 in Nordhackstedt. #a 

"Ich setze soviel Fische ein, bis keiner mehr meckert" wollen wir doch mal ausprobieren, oder ??? |supergri 


Chris
|laola:


----------



## Forellendavid (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Huhu !!!!!!

Ich würde gern mitmachen aber ich kann es noch nicht definitv sagen !! Sind immerhin 400 km !!! Ich wollte aber sowieso im November nochmal nach Wester-Ohrstedt (will auch mal son dickes Ding an Land ziehen). Vieleicht lässt sich das verbinden !! Mal schauen !!

Gruß David



expert_ck schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle,   |wavey:
> 
> noch mal der Aufruf zum Treffen und natürlich Angeln bei Matthias am 4.11 in Nordhackstedt. #a
> 
> ...


----------



## expert_ck (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Matzinger schrieb:


> Schade. Solltest Du es Dir anders überlegen: Ich könnte einen Schwencker über Ahrensburg machen und Dich mitnehmen...!
> 
> Ansonsten Petri am 4.11.


 

Hallo Matzinger,

sag mal, wann müssen wir denn los wenn wir nach Doro wollen.
Kennst Du den See, gute Plätze?
War noch nie da.

Gruss
Chris|wavey:


----------



## expert_ck (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

War heute in Nordhackstedt bei Matthias.
www.forellenord.de

Prinzipell war es nicht schlecht, aber...

Zeit: 7.00 -17.00 Uhr
2 Ruten
Maden, Bienenmaden, Twister, Powerbait
4 gute Forellen, eine 4 Pfund

3 Stk. abgerissen, Größe U-Boot

...aber, wie an so vielen Teichen immer ganz dicht an den Hälter
(hier ist 1m Abstand schon weit weg) 

Etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig sind die Stege von denen man angelt.
Die Bewegungsfreiheit nach hinten (Böschung ca. 3m) und oben/seitlich (Bäume) ist eingeschränkt.

Nach dem Besatz kurze Beiszeit, danach nur noch schleppen.

Grundsätzlich aber wie auch fast alle Seen z.Zt. in DK sehr guter Besatz im See, aber zu wenig gefangene Fische.

Chris


----------



## expert_ck (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Wer hat eine günstige Einkaufsquelle für Berkley Powerbait und Gulp-Produkte ??

Gruss
Chris


----------



## tuscha108 (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Komme gerade von Kronenkurt(Rodekro)#q  mit 5 Leuten 9Fische:c ganz bitter besatz ist naja wie immer zuwenig ich will mal sagen fast jeder hat aber eine gefangen. Die meisten auf Paste schleppen

Achso Power bait gibt es bei Moritz Angelsport Kaltenkirchen am günstigsten.


----------



## tuscha108 (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Wie sieht das den jetzt aus mit Nordhackstedt am 4.11 sind wir den genug Bordis??? |uhoh:


----------



## expert_ck (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



tuscha108 schrieb:


> Wie sieht das den jetzt aus mit Nordhackstedt am 4.11 sind wir den genug Bordis??? |uhoh:


 
Also z.Zt. lt Matthias nur Ostseeangler und meine Wenigkeit.
Am letzten Mittwoch hatte wohl noch einige vom Board bei Ihm geangelt und nach einem Treffen gefragt. Ist aber wohl nochts Näheres bei raus gekommen.|uhoh: 

Mit Dir sind wir dann zu Dritt.

Chris#h


----------



## sunny (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

An alle DK-Forellenexperten.

Am Mittwoch soll der Wind auf Nord-West drehen und es soll a....kalt werden. Nun wollte ich am Freitag mit nem Kumpel zum ersten mal auf Großforellenjagd gehen. 

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen bei solchen Wetterumschwüngen und bei Winden aus nördlichen Richtungen? Macht es überhaupt Sinn hochzufahren? Ist ja nicht mal eben um die Ecke.


----------



## Matzinger (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@sunny:Nordwest ist in Ordnung ! Wenn es NO gewesen wäre, hättest Du eher ein Problem. Der Wetterumschwung ist ja ca. 2 Tage vorm Freitag , somit sollte das auch kein Problem darstellen.

@all: expert und ich schlagen jetzt doch am 5.11. in Doro auf. Wer also Lust hat ist auf ´nen Kaffee eingeladen.
Und damit Ihr nicht fragen müsst: Sind mit einem silbernen 5er und OD-Kennzeichen da.


----------



## luxundco (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Für das geplante Forellensee-Angeln in Nordhackstedt am 04.11. haben sich derzeit 4 Leute angemeldet.
Auf jeden Fall zu wenig um den Laden für euch dicht zu machen.

Wer trotzdem kommen möchte, ist natürlich herzlich willkommen.


@Kochtoppangler:somit wird's dann auch mit dem Boot nichts


----------



## expert_ck (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Matzinger,

wenn ich die aktuellen Bilder und Fänge von
Wester-Ohrstedt sehe.....
http://www.forellenhof.biz/index.html
und der Preis ist nicht schlecht...

Lt. Routenplaner von mir zu Hause:

Zeit: *01h38* davon 00h49 auf Schnellstraßen
Entfernung: *151km* davon 99km auf Schnellstraßen 

Aber um 6 Tasche vor die Tür stellen und warten.

Gruss
Chris


----------



## Matzinger (1. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



expert_ck schrieb:


> Hallo Matzinger,
> 
> wenn ich die aktuellen Bilder und Fänge von
> Wester-Ohrstedt sehe.....
> ...




@all: So. Chris hat mich hot gemacht. Am 5.11. geht es nach Wester-Ohrstedt, große Minellen ärgern.

Auf den Seiten sieht der Teich ja mega-lütt aus, aber so lange ich da nicht mit ´nem 8 g Sbiru rüberwerfen kann, geht es ja noch.

@Chris: Wenn das da nicht einigermaßen ist, gibbet richtig...


----------



## expert_ck (1. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

#: @Matzinger
Ich hab Dir doch gleich gesagt, Du sollst das Heringsvorfach nicht nehmen. Kann ja keiner was dafür, dass Du dann nur heringsgroße Minellen fängst....

|muahah:

Aber keine Sorge, ich bin ja dabei.... grins

Chris

PS: Du brauchst trotzdem 30gr


----------



## Forellendavid (1. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo an euch !!!

Bin auch mal wieder online !!! Was ich mitbekommen habe das fast alle großen Forellen im See 2 rausgehen !!! Als wir letztens da gewesen sind war die fängiste Stelle anscheinend hinten rechts in der Ecke !! 30 g ??? Ist doch nicht euer Ernst:brüll: ich hatte schon Mühe mit nem 15g nicht den Nachbarn gegenüber die Nase abzuschlagen !!!:grins: Auf alle Fälle freue ich mich auf eueren Bericht !! Und vieleicht (hoffentlich) sehe ich euren Fang auch auf deren Domaine !!! Kleiner Tipp am Rande: Mein Schwiegervater hatte eine knapp 4 kg Forelle am See 2 nur mit 2 Bienenmaden 2 m Vorfach kleines Klemmblei und das berüchtigte L. 

Und wichtig !!! Immer auf Chris hören !!! :lach: Sonst geht garnichts (wie bei mir):grins#

Viel Spass

Gruß David


----------



## Forellendavid (1. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Ups !!!! Man sollte im Linux nicht einfach irgendwelche Zeichen einfügen !!! Sonst kommen irgendwelche eigenartigen Bilder zustande !!! 

Gruß David


----------



## Matzinger (1. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Forellendavid schrieb:


> Hallo an euch !!!
> 
> Bin auch mal wieder online !!! Was ich mitbekommen habe das fast alle großen Forellen im See 2 rausgehen !!! Als wir letztens da gewesen sind war die fängiste Stelle anscheinend hinten rechts in der Ecke !! 30 g ??? Ist doch nicht euer Ernst:brüll: ich hatte schon Mühe mit nem 15g nicht den Nachbarn gegenüber die Nase abzuschlagen !!!:grins: Auf alle Fälle freue ich mich auf eueren Bericht !! Und vieleicht (hoffentlich) sehe ich euren Fang auch auf deren Domaine !!! Kleiner Tipp am Rande: Mein Schwiegervater hatte eine knapp 4 kg Forelle am See 2 nur mit 2 Bienenmaden 2 m Vorfach kleines Klemmblei und das berüchtigte L.
> 
> ...




Ja wat denn nun ? 150 g Krallenblei drauf, 0,60er Mono, 5/0er Cirkle Hook und gut is´!?#6
Irgendwie muß man die Dinger ja rausbekommen.  

Ich werde für alle Fälle gewappnet sein, 10 - 15 g werden ja wohl genügen.


----------



## expert_ck (1. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Matzinger

Empfehle besser 30er Geflochtene. Schneidet so schön in die Haut....

@Forellendavid
Danke für die Blumen, hoffentlich war es nicht nur Zufall, Matzinger wird mich sonst wohl ertränken. Er wollte nämlich eigentlich nach Doro.


Chris


----------



## ostseeangler27 (1. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



luxundco schrieb:


> Für das geplante Forellensee-Angeln in Nordhackstedt am 04.11. haben sich derzeit 4 Leute angemeldet.
> Auf jeden Fall zu wenig um den Laden für euch dicht zu machen.
> 
> Wer trotzdem kommen möchte, ist natürlich herzlich willkommen.
> ...


 

gebt euch nen ruck jungs!!kommt hoch und staunt über den see und die fische!!
ps heute der erste schneeschauer und 1.0 grad draussen dh. es kann nur besser werden mit den fängen!#6 
hoffe wir sehen uns am 4.11#h


----------



## expert_ck (1. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> gebt euch nen ruck jungs!!kommt hoch und staunt über den see und die fische!!
> ps heute der erste schneeschauer und 1.0 grad draussen dh. es kann nur besser werden mit den fängen!#6
> hoffe wir sehen uns am 4.11#h


 

@Ostseeangler
Das wird wohl leider nichts, zu wenige :c 

Gruss
Chris


----------



## Forellendavid (2. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Matzinger !!!

Ich hatte 0,22 Mono und nen 10g Floating Sbiurolino. Damit schmeißt du deinem gegenüber schon ne Beule an den Kopf !!

Was man auch wissen sollte !! Zumindest war es bei uns so !! Angler neben Angler (am See 2 max 5 m Platz nach rechts und links) 

Und Goldforellen (jede menge) sind drin !! Persönlich finde ich See 1 ansprechender aber See 2 ist anscheinend besser besetzt und die Wahrscheinlichkeit nen Mastschwein an Land zu ziehen ist am See 2 höher !!! (deshalb dort auch die vielen Angler ) Die Größe des Gewässers würde ich auf ca 5000 qm schätzen (See 2) , See 1 ist optisch gesehen ein wenig größer (da nicht rechteckig)

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir helfen !!!

Gruß David #h



Matzinger schrieb:


> Ja wat denn nun ? 150 g Krallenblei drauf, 0,60er Mono, 5/0er Cirkle Hook und gut is´!?#6
> Irgendwie muß man die Dinger ja rausbekommen.
> 
> Ich werde für alle Fälle gewappnet sein, 10 - 15 g werden ja wohl genügen.


----------



## frankyforello (3. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Weiß irgendjemand hier News aus Rödekro? ;+ 

Die Forellen beißen wieder #: #a 
(zumindestens hierzulande - und da, wo sie nicht beißen, ist schlechter Besatz drin |uhoh: )


----------



## Forellendavid (3. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo an alle !!!

Mal ne fachliche Frage !! Ich habe bisher immer mit monofilen Schnüren geangelt !!! Ich würde gern auch mal mit geflochtener Schnur mein Glück versuchen (0.18mm) Hat jemand besonders gute Erfahrungen mit einer bestimmten Sorte gemacht ???? Hab nen bisschen Schieß das die Schnur sich nicht so gut werfen lässt wie monofile !! |kopfkrat

Danke an alle für die Infos


Gruß David#h


----------



## expert_ck (6. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin,

war gestern mit Matzinger in Wester-Ohrstedt
http://www.forellenhof.biz/preise.html

Wollten an See Nr.2, da sind die ganz Großen.
"Leider" trafen wir morgen um 6.oo Uhr zwei Nachtangler, die uns berichteten und auch zeigten (13Pf.), dass an See Nr. 1 gut gefangen wurde.

Also Nase voll in Wind und Regen ....

... man muss den Teich wohl bersser kennen. Neben uns zwei Angler sehr gut gefangen (so um 10 Stk aber 4 größer 6Pf.)
Wir bis dahin leider nur 1 Stk. 3Pf.

Dann gegen Mittag mal an Teich 2 zum ansehen.

Was soll ich sagen, große Forellen kennt man ja aus DK. Da aber nur im Wasser beim Springen. Hier von div. Anglern gefangen. Größte war wohl so um die 14-16Pf. Aber was uns endgültig überzeugt hat von der Anlage, war die Menge der großen gefangenen Forellen. Erstklassiger Besatz. 2 Mal. 1 morgens so um 9.30 und dann mittags, nachdem noch einige Angler dazu kamen, nachgesetzt. Wirklich sehr fair. Kann ich nur empfehlen. 

Wir werden das auf jeden Fall noch mal wiederholen.
Denn wie schon erwähnt, in DK auch große im Wasser, hier aber ein reelle Chance, diese auch zu fangen. Viele Angler hatte zwei oder drei von den "Mastschweinen" gefangen. Auch wurden sehr gute Goldforellen gefangen. Einen spez.Köder kann man für diesen Tag schlecht sagen, an Teich 2 wurde eigentlich auf alles, jeder Montage und jeder Farbe gefangen.

Ach so, wir hatten dann 3 Stk. gefangen. Nicht so das super Ergebnis, aber wenn man die Anlage nicht kennt...
Na, nächstes Mal wird besser.


Muss erst mal reichen jetzt, Matzinger will sicherlich auch noch was schreiben.

Gruss an Alle
Chris

@Matzinger : 3.12 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nr. 2


----------



## troutmaster69 (6. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@ forellendavid

du brauchst da überhaupt keine bedenken zu haben.
eigendlich ist das ja logisch, du verwendest z.b. 25er mono als hauptschnur und wechselst sie gegen eine 12 geflecht (6,8 kg tragkraft) aus.
durch den kleineren durchmesser entsteht wenigen reibung, daß bedeutet weniger wiederstand und daraus resultierend weitere würfe.

ganz ehrlich, unterhalt dich mal mit deinem händler

gruß, troutmaster


----------



## troutmaster69 (6. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@expet_ck

den forellenhof wester-ohrstedt hab ich auch schon seit geraumer zeit ins auge genommen.

leider noch nichtz die gelegenheit gehabt dort hin zu fahren, aus hamburg ist ja auch nicht gerade ein katzensprung.

doch jetz hast du mich überzeug und ich und ein freund haben urlaub, daß bedeutet wir werden das mal in angriff nehmen.

@alle: habt ihr tipps für mich???????????????

born to fish, forced to work


----------



## expert_ck (6. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@troutmaster69

Wir sind aus Ahrensburg 1Std 15min gefahren.

Also wirklich absolut zu empfehlen. See Nr. 2 gegen den Wind.
Alle Methoden haben gefangen.
Empfehlung: 3 Ruten = 22€ (1xGrund etwa 40cm von unten recht nah am Ufer, 1xPose 20-30cm tief, und natürlich 1xSchleppen)
Farben: Einer hatte gestern sehr gut auf schwarzen Teig gefangen, der Nachbar 5m weiter sehr gut auf weißen Teig....


Chris


----------



## troutmaster69 (6. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@expert_ck

vielen dank, werde deine tipps beherzigen und anschließend bericht erstatten :m

wollten eigendlich zum greifswalder-bodden fahren aber das wetter will und will nicht so richtig mitspielen |splat:

troutmaster


----------



## assi (7. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@ expert_ck

hat man in wester ohrstedt sooo viel platz, dass man mit 3 ruten fischen kann? ist es dort noch nicht so überlaufen? irgendjemand schrieb was von schlange stehen vor der tür?

assi


----------



## Tyron (7. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@ expert: Jetzt hast du mich aber mal sowas von heiß gemacht  Dieses We kann ich leider nicht hoch, son Mist!
Aber ich werd wohl irgendwann im Vovember nochmal hin..


----------



## expert_ck (7. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Assi
An See Nr. 2 genug Platz für 3 Ruten.
An See Nr. 1 nicht an alle Stellen. 
Ja, ich schrieb Schlage stehen. Man sollte am Wochenende schon zeitig da sein, 1 Std. vor Öffnung ist aber ok.
Es gibt aber kein "Gerenne" zu Plätzen, da man einzeln nach einander bezahlt und dann zum See geht.

@Tyron
Mal sehen was meine Holde sagt, aber ich würde Sonntag noch mal fahren. Ausnahmsweise mach ich das aber vom Wetter abhängig. Letztes Mal war es doch sehr nass und kalt.

Chris #h


----------



## troutmaster69 (7. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

moin moin

ich bin auch schon richtig heiß, fahre morgen früh mit dorschjäger1887 zum forellenhof #:

mal schauen ob wir einige forellen überlissten können????????

berich folgt morgen abend

gruß, troutmaster


----------



## Matzinger (8. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

So. Bin jetzt auch wieder online.

Dem Bericht von Chris gibt es nichts hinzuzufügen.
Ich kenne wirklich fast alle Forellenseen im Süden DK´s, aber was ich in Wester-Ohrstedt gesehen habe, übertrifft alles.

Positiv:
a.) Die Preise sind mit DK nicht zu vergleichen. 18 Euronen für 2 Ruten/Tag gibt es nicht in DK.
b.) Der Besatz ist ungefähr vergleichbar wie mit DK vor 15 Jahren. Absolut fair und die Mastschweine werden nicht nur zum Preisangeln eingesetzt.
c.) Fische können gegen einen geringen Aufpreis filetiert und ausgenommen werden
d.) Gefangene Fische können ebenfalls gegen einen geringen Aufpreis gegen geräucherte eingetauscht werden (ich glaube
€,-50 - € 1,-/Stück)
e.) Schlachtbank mit fließend Wasser ist vorhanden
f.) Die Fische sind keine Mopsköpfe mit angefressenen Flossen

Negativ
a.) Keine Mülltonnen und Bänke an den Seen
b.) Man kommt nicht mit dem PKW an die Seen
c.) An Teich 2 wird es im Sommer durch Grasbewuchs (kein Kraut !!) im See Probleme beim Landen geben.

See 1 ist sehr schön angelegt und hier gibt es auch genügend Platz zum Werfen.

See 2 (hier ist der "bessere" Besatz) ist ein bißchen schmal, wobei ich es mir schlimmer vorgestellt habe. Mit einem 20 g Sbiru ist man auf der sicheren Seite.

Zum Vergleich: Die Breite ist ungefähr so wie "Krusa vorne" und "Rödekro Teich 2 hinten rechts".

Ich war nach den Enttäuschungen u. a. bei Kronen-Kurt lange auf der Suche nach einer Alternative. Jetzt habe ich sie gefunden.


----------



## expert_ck (8. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@matzinger

Fahre def. am Freitag noch mal. Wetter soll gut sein. Wind u. trocken.

Chris


----------



## Matzinger (8. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



expert_ck schrieb:


> @matzinger
> 
> Fahre def. am Freitag noch mal. Wetter soll gut sein. Wind u. trocken.
> 
> Chris




Bitte Zwischenstände per SMS, muß ja leider arbeiten.


----------



## expert_ck (8. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Matzinger schrieb:


> Bitte Zwischenstände per SMS, muß ja leider arbeiten.


 

Schade schade schade...  :c 

Na gut, so muss ich wenigstens keine Vorwürfe anhören, weil ich mehr gefangen habe. grins Hihihi u. Hohoho

Gruss
Chris


----------



## sunny (8. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Kleiner Fangbericht aus Lundby:

Ursprünglich wollten wir vom 03.11. bis 06.11. bleiben. Aufgrund mangelnder Kühlmöglichkeiten mussten wir aber bereits am Sonntagmittag abreisen. Hat aber auch so gereicht. |supergri 

Mein Kumpel und ich haben in 2,5 Tagen jeweils 37 Forellen gefangen, Durschnittsgröße 45-50 cm. Ich hatte 4 Stck. Ü70 u. Ü5 KG. 

Topköder war Bienenmade, auf Paste ging garnichts. Wir waren mehr oder weniger die einzigen am Teich, die etwas gefangen haben, weil die Dänen keine Bienenmaden hatten. Die haben schon immer das P im Auge gehabt, wenn wir nur an unsere Ruten gegangen sind, um neu auszuwerfen |supergri . 

Der Teich sieht mich bestimmt noch mal wieder:


----------



## expert_ck (8. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Alle

Hat sonst jemand Lust mitzukommen am Freitag?
Wester-Ohrstedt, die Großen warten ....

Chris


----------



## expert_ck (8. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@troutmaster69

Wie war es denn nun in Wester-Ohrstedt?
Bericht??

Gruss
Chris


----------



## troutmaster69 (8. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

moin moin

wie schon angekündigt bin ich mit einem freund zum forellenhof wester-ohrstedt gefahren!

nach einigen kleinen anfahrts schwierigkeiten haben wir den hof rellativ schnell gefunden und uns gleich mit einem schon wartenden einheimischen angler unterhalten.
nach kurzer zeit, ausführlicher wetteranalyse u.s.w. haben wir uns endschlossen an den 2ten (hinteren) see zu gehen.

am angelplatz angekommen (hart im wind) ging es gleich heiter los, diverse grundmontagen meldeten sich kurz nach dem eintauchen ins kühle nass und hektik breitete sich aus!
auf der andern seite drillte ein angelladen-besitzer aus husum eine prächtigen fisch (4,6kg) und konnte ihn auch sicher landen.
nur nicht bei uns, da ging irgendwie "noch" nichts |kopfkrat

ich hab mit 3 ruten gefischt grundn, schwimmer mit piloten und schleppen.
kutz nach 8 war es soweit, ich warf meinen spiro mit einem braunen turbotail paralel zum ufer und holte ihn in unterschiedlichen geschwindigkeiten ein als ich einen heftigen ruck verspürte.................fish on!!!!!!!!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=52326&stc=1&d=1163016544http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=52327&stc=1&d=1163016544
ca. 1 std. später ruckelte es schon wieder an meiner speedmaster. diesmal hatte ich einen mix aus braun/weisser paste angeboten.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=52328&stc=1&d=1163016798
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=52329&stc=1&d=1163016798
die fische waren in einer blendenden ferfassung und boten mir einen tollen kampf. nicht gewogen; ca. 1,5 u. 2 kg

so hätte es meinetwegen weitergehen können aber dem war nicht so #d im gegenteil, es war wie verhext! einige goldene verfolgten meine köder bis zu ufer wollten ihn aber pertou nicht inhalieren.
ein schöner fisch nahm meinen kurz unter der wasseroberfläche angebotenen mehlwurm, rauschte durch den halben teich und konnte sich, nach dem anhieb, mit einem spektakulären sprung befreien.
bei einer anderen action, hatte ich mir überlegt eine kurze pause einzulegen und legte meine schlepp-rute in den ständer.
ich war nicht ein mal 2 schritte gelaufen da kreischte die bremse meiner rolle auf und verstummte genau so schnell, braun/weiße paste und haken ab. dabei hatte ich 2 sek. vorher noch überlegt den bügel auf zu machen, so eine sch....!!!!!!

ab mittag sind wir an den ersten see gegangen, waren da aber auch nicht so richtig erfolgreich:c

am ende hatte ich 4 und steff 1 trouta abgehakt.


ich muß allerding auch sage das einige angler auch 2stellig gezogen haben, einige große lachs- und goldforellen  dabei #r

im übrigen kann ich mich nur expert_ck anschliessen, ich komme wieder!!!


gruß, troutmaster


----------



## troutmaster69 (8. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



expert_ck schrieb:


> @Alle
> 
> Hat sonst jemand Lust mitzukommen am Freitag?
> Wester-Ohrstedt, die Großen warten ....
> ...




@exrert_ck

ich hab auf jeden fall bock mit zu kommen muß nur einige sachen klären!

meld mich morgen im laufe des tagesm #6


----------



## expert_ck (9. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Matzinger
Mein Handy hat den Geist aufgegeben.
Also erst morgen abend Bericht.

@troutmaster69
Keine Zeit gefunden ??

Chris


----------



## Tyron (9. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@ troutmaster: Petri, schöne Fische...
Irgendwie haben die 2 Seen was, was mich neudgierig macht...


----------



## Matzinger (10. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Kurzer Zwischenstand von expert_ck. Nach 1 Stunde 2 Stück:
1 x 2 kg, 1 x 800 g (Goldminelle). Nur 6 Leute am unteren See.


----------



## Matzinger (10. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Noch ein Zwischenstand von expert_ck: 4 Stück raus, 4 verballert und ein fettes Mastschwein abgerissen.


----------



## Tyron (10. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Na das hört sich doch schonmal nicht so schlecht an. Vll fängt er ja noch n dickes Tier


----------



## expert_ck (10. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Leider keine mehr von den Dicken bekommen. Nur ein Biss bei dem der Fisch einmal den Rücken, war wohl so 20cm hoch, aus dem Wasser streckte und dann ging mein Wobbler alleine auf Reisen. 
Schade.
Aber ich fahre ganz sicher nur noch da hin. Die Chance auf Große ist einfach super da.

Alles in Allem sehr schöner Angeltag. Super Wetter.
Habe dann noch den Service "Räucherfisch" genutzt. Mann kann seine Fische gegen frisch geräucherte eintauschen.

Chris


----------



## expert_ck (11. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Matzinger, troutmaster69, Tyron, Ostseeangler, und natürlich auch alle Anderen

Wie wäre es denn mit einem kleinen Treffen in Wester-Ohrstedt am 2.12 oder 3.12 ?

Chris


----------



## Schwedenfahrer (11. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Chris und alle anderen !
Ich würde auch gerne einmal mit euch in Wester-Ohrstedt angeln.Am 2./3. Dez. passt es mir aber nicht, da ich am 2.
geb. habe.Solltet ihr am 3.Dez. angeln, komme ich aber mal auf einen Plausch vorbei,da ich nur 7 km entfernt wohne.

Gruss Dieter


----------



## expert_ck (11. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Schwedenfahrer schrieb:


> ...komme ich aber mal auf einen Plausch vorbei,da ich nur 7 km entfernt wohne.
> 
> Gruss Dieter


 
Hallo Dieter,

sollte es der Dritte werden gern.

Gruss
Chris   |wavey:


----------



## ostseeangler27 (11. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



expert_ck schrieb:


> @Matzinger, troutmaster69, Tyron, Ostseeangler, und natürlich auch alle Anderen
> 
> Wie wäre es denn mit einem kleinen Treffen in Wester-Ohrstedt am 2.12 oder 3.12 ?
> 
> Chris


 
könnte man festhalten!werde mal schauen was der terminkalender sagt!!|wavey: #6


----------



## Andreas-HH (11. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Scheint wirklich ein netter See zu sein.
Ein Freund hat dort auch ganz gut gefangen.
Ist wohl wirklich einen Versuch wert.
Gute Seen müssen ja unterstützt werden.

@troutmaster:

Netter Bericht! Schöne Fotos! ***


----------



## ostseeangler27 (11. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Andreas-HH schrieb:


> Gute Seen müssen ja unterstützt werden ***


 na wenn das so ist dann mal los, alle zu matthias nach nordhackstedt !!!der see ist echt :k !
bin nie ohne fang nach haus gekommen,eher im gegenteil öfter mit mastschweinen weit über 4kg und zusätzlich immer noch einige normale 750-2,5 kg!ps. heute meinen ersten saibling gezogen sehr schönes tier echt!!#6


----------



## Andreas-HH (11. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Die Preise in Nordhackstedt haben ja fast dänisches Niveau.
Die Fische auf den Bildern der Homepage sehen ja ganz gut aus.
Ist die Frage, ob man dann vielleicht nicht doch lieber nach DK fährt???


----------



## ostseeangler27 (11. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Andreas-HH schrieb:


> Die Preise in Nordhackstedt haben ja fast dänisches Niveau.
> Die Fische auf den Bildern der Homepage sehen ja ganz gut aus.
> Ist die Frage, ob man dann vielleicht nicht doch lieber nach DK fährt???


siehe 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=87642&page=2
und 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=87642&page=3

:q :q :q 
DK ist kein thema mehr für mich#d !!


----------



## troutmaster69 (11. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

moin moin

@expert_ck

ich bin dabei, müsste nur früh genug wissen welchen tag, damit ich das mit meinem job vereinbaren kann #6



@andreas-HH

danke........


----------



## expert_ck (11. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@troutmaster
Für mich ist der Sonntag,3.12, der Tag der Wahl !!!

@Matzinger

Los ab geht´s...
Hinten links und die Großen


Chris


----------



## expert_ck (11. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Ostsee7
Ja, gar keine Frage, die Fische bei Matthias sind ok.
Aber dieses "am Hälter" und fast nirgends anders nervt. 
Auch das man nur von den Stegen vernüftig angeln kann schränkt die Möglichkeit doch sehr ein.
Es gibt dann nämlich keine 10 Angelplätze mehr sondern eigentlich nur noch 4-5 an denen es sich lohnt.
Da finde ich Wester-Ohrstedt doch deutlich netter. Und die Anzahl der Großen, die auch wirklich gefangen werden ist um einiges höher.
Nicht zuletzt der Preis. Bei einer Anfahrt von ca. 150km bis 180 km (W-Ohrstedt oder Nordhackstedt) spare ich gern ein paar Euronen in W.-O. Denn 22,-€ zu 45,-€ ist nicht gerade wenig.
Da helfen auch die 10%-Boardi-Bonus bei Matthias nichts.

Also kurz und gut, ich bin Wester-Ohrstedt-Fan, DK fällt für mich absolut aus.

Chris


----------



## ostseeangler27 (11. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

dk ist eben keine rede wert für mich!:r 
aber ich fange nicht nur am hälter ich fange genauso am ende des sees wos flach ist#6 ! nur nicht mit paste oder dicker w-kugel sondern klein und fein eben!!W-O ist sicher gut keine frage aber ist für "eben mal ne std" zu weit für mich, bei matthias ist das kein ding!!und wenn du meine kilozahl und anzahl der fische vom vergangenen we anschaust sagt das wohl einiges, genau wie heute!!!!!!aber ich denke das am 2ten oder 3ten 12 werde ich mitmachen!!:m


----------



## expert_ck (11. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Na prima.

Gar keine Frage, ich will auch nichts gegen Matthias sagen, für Dich ist sicherlich gut da, wegen der Entfernung. Aber wenn ich am WE zu 180km Matthias fahre, und keinen guten Platz habe, weil alles besetzt ist... sorry.
Denn so schlecht ist W.-O. nicht. Hast Du mal die Fanglisten aus Sep.-Okt.-Nov. gesehen. Die vom 6.11 habe ich pers. am Ufer liegen sehen.

Bei allen drei mal die ich bis jetzt in W.-O. war, wurde zwei mal am Tag besetzt. Auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## troutmaster69 (12. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@expert_ck
so. geht klar, ich bin dabei |wavey:


gruß, troutmaster


----------



## Andreas-HH (12. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Noch mal zu Nordhackstedt:

Sind dort wirklich nur 10 Plätze vorhanden?
Werden diese dann verloßt oder muss man sich darum prügeln |krach: ???
Ehrlich gesagt finde ich, dass das Angeln vom Steg aus nicht gerade die schönste Variante ist.
Ist aber halt Geschmackssache.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## expert_ck (12. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Andreas-HH schrieb:


> Noch mal zu Nordhackstedt:
> 
> Sind dort wirklich nur 10 Plätze vorhanden?
> Werden diese dann verloßt oder muss man sich darum prügeln |krach: ???


 
Ja, es sind nur 10 Plätze um den Teich,
im hinteren flachen teil kann man zum Teil zwischen den Bäumen auch vom Ufer aus angeln.

Chris


----------



## ostseeangler27 (12. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

also für mich als "ostseeangler" ist das schon okay bei matthias!
war vor jahren öfter mal in W-O allerdings beim vorbetreiber und da war es nur 1 see.die anlage war recht ordentlich und gefangen haben wir auch gut sogar zander beim blinkern!!!
wie schon gesagt wenn mein zeitplan (firmen technisch) es zulässt bin ich dabei :m !freue mich immer nette boardis zu treffen und einen auszuangeln #6


----------



## expert_ck (12. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Ostseeangler

Na dann bis zum 3.12.
Freue mich schon auf die großen.

Chris

PS: Die neuen Betreiber sind sehr freundlich und besetzen sehr sehr gut


----------



## Matzinger (12. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@all: Würde auch gerne, aber so wie es aussieht, kann ich erst ab Ende 12/2007. Wer weiß ? Bis zum 03. kann noch einiges passieren.

@expert: Zwischen Weihnachten und Sylvester ?


----------



## ostseeangler27 (12. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@ Matzinger 
ende 12 /2007????

he he ob es dann den see noch gibt ist ne andere sache he he he 
hast dich sicher verschrieben oder!


----------



## expert_ck (12. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Matzinger schrieb:


> @all: Würde auch gerne, aber so wie es aussieht, kann ich erst ab *Ende 12/2007|kopfkrat *. Wer weiß ? Bis zum 03. kann noch einiges passieren.
> 
> @expert: Zwischen Weihnachten und Sylvester ?


 
@Matzinger
Schön so hot, dass Du etwas "Wurstfingeralarm on Keyboard" hast ?

Zwischen den Tagen? Ja mal sehen wenn´s so weit ist.#6 

Chris


----------



## Tyron (12. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@ all: 3.12. ist evtl. ok... Ich muss mal auf meinen Terminplaner gucken. Aber Bock mit euch mal gemeinsam loszuziehen hätte ich auf jeden Fall!


----------



## frankyforello (13. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

11.11.2006 Angeln bei *Kronen Kurt* in Rödekro

Bei beschissenen Wetter #d mit 17 "Verrückten" haben wir am Teich 4 geangelt. Nur 1 Nichtfänger, schöne Fische um die 5-7 Pfund, im Schnitt hatte jeder um die 3 Fische. Ich hatte Glück mit 6 Fischen und einem Gesamtgewicht von 19 Kilo.#6 
Köder: Tauwurm und schwarzer Streamer.
Fangzeit: 07:30 - 11:00 Uhr


Zum Besatz: Böse Zungen behaupteten, er hätte maximal 15 Fische eingesetzt. Der Hammer kam am Nachmittag: Der "Alte" meinte, wir sollten nachbezahlen? #d und das, obwohl wir schon jeder 30 EURONEN berappt hatten....#q 

Kuriosität: Ein Kumpel warf seine Wasserkugel an/in? die Hälterung, diese riss ab - eine Forelle schnappte sich den Köder und sprang aus der Hälterung und spazierte mit Kugel durch den See !! Wenn ich es nicht selber gesehen hätte, würde ich es nicht glauben - sehr hoher Spassfaktor|supergri |supergri


----------



## Andreas-HH (13. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



frankyforello schrieb:


> Böse Zungen behaupteten, er hätte maximal 15 Fische eingesetzt. Der Hammer kam am Nachmittag: Der "Alte" meinte, wir sollten nachbezahlen? #d und das, obwohl wir schon jeder 30 EURONEN berappt hatten....#q



Der Mann heisst halt nicht ohne Grund "Kronen Kurt".
Für was solltet ihr denn nachbezahlen?
Dafür, dass ihr was gefangen habt?
Unglaublich!!!
War noch nie dort und werde es wohl auch niemals sein.
Bis jetzt habe ich leider immer nur schlechtes von Rödekro gehört.

Lustige Geschichte mit der Wasserkugel :q
und Glückwunsch zu den Fängen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## frankyforello (13. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Zum Nachbezahlen: Ich habe es beim Filetieren im Schlachthaus gehört - keine Ahnung, zumal wir jedes Jahr mit alle Mann wiederkommen. (1x im Jahr...) Könnte für einige das letzte Mal gewesen sein.

Wegen seiner schönen Fische lohnt es sich allemal, aber der Besatz war mehr als dürftig!! Vielleicht dachte er sich, dass genügend Grundbesatz noch drin ist?? So long, ich kann mich nicht beschweren|supergri 

Naja, mein Favorit ist und bleibt Joe in Krusa - Super Typ, Klasse Fische (nicht ganz so groß, wie bei Kronen Kurt, dafür habe ich meine 10 Stück fast immer), nette Anlage (vielleicht ein bischen klein), Kinderteich bis 12 Jahre (wenn nichts/wenig gefangen wurde, hat er schon mal ein paar Kilo nachgeworfen, so dass die Kids nur noch gestrahlt haben) und 15 Minuten weniger Fahrweg...Und der dickste Pluspunkt: Joe freut sich über Angler (logisch - sein Geschäft) und gibt gerne Tipps.#6 

Mal schauen, ob wir uns nächstes Jahr einen anderen See suchen...


----------



## Andreas-HH (14. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Da schliesse ich mich gerne an.
Joe ist wirklich ein Klasse Typ.
Mir gefällt seine Anlage sehr gut.
Nur die Sanitäranlagen und der Schlachtraum
könnten etwas besser (sauberer) sein,
aber ich bin ja kein Mädchen und muss auch
nicht vom Boden essen können.
Die Fische sind sehr schön und gut gefangen
habe ich auch immer.
Beim letzten mal hatte ich 8 Stck. darunter einen
schönen Saibling von 2,5 Kg :k

Und das Wichtigste ist, dass ich dort nicht das Gefühl
habe abgezockt zu werden.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## expert_ck (14. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



frankyforello schrieb:


> Der Hammer kam am Nachmittag: Der "Alte" meinte, wir sollten nachbezahlen? #d und das, obwohl wir schon jeder 30 EURONEN berappt hatten....#q


 
Das ist ja der Hammer. Doppelt abkassieren und nicht ordentlich besetzen. 

Wieder die Bestätigung für mich, dass DK ab sofort aus fällt. Ist für mich auch 40min. weniger Fahrzeit nach Wester-Ohrstedt. #6 

Chris


----------



## Kescherdriller (15. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin zusammen|wavey: 

Bei Joe ist es wirklich schön,er gibt sich mühe und steht mit Rat und Tat zur verfügung#6 

Die Fische sind auch super;habe heute grade welche gebeizt:l 
Nur ist mir Persöhnlich der Teich etwas zu klein;leider#c 

Ich bin 2-3x im Jahr für 3-4Tage in DK,Häuschen mieten und Fischen!

Kann mich bis jetzt nicht  beklagen;habe viele "Anlagen" befischt und einige sehen mich wieder und die anderen eben nicht!:k 

Sorry,habe viel von W-Oe gehört,nur sind mir die Teiche zu klein!!

Werde aber auf jeden Fall dort mal zum Fischen hinfahren,denn sonst kann man ja kein persöhnliches Urteil abgeben!Oder??

Gruß und TL,

Kescherdriller



@ck

Wie war die Gans????????????????
Die Küche hätte sich über ein Bier gefreut......:q


----------



## expert_ck (15. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Kescherdriller schrieb:


> @ck
> 
> Wie war die Gans????????????????
> Die Küche hätte sich über ein Bier gefreut......:q


 


He he, nicht so....;+ 

Waren nämlich gar nicht dabei. War Muttern mit Ihren "Kaffetanten"

Wollen aber Freitag abend kommen. Gibt es schon Grünkohl?

Chris


----------



## expert_ck (17. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Keiner mal wieder los gewesen ?


----------



## testing (18. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Ahoi!

Nach einer langen Zeit des nichtangelns will ich nun morgen auch mal wider mit einem Bekannten los.

Habe ja immer mal wieder hier gelesen, aber nicht wirklich alles verfolgt.

DK scheint ja momentan nicht mehr so angesagt zu sein...

Bin am überlegen, ob Wester-Ohrstedt oder Nordhacksteht.
Gibt es da große Unteschiede von den Anlagen, Preisen, Besatz, etc?

Und muss man wirklich schon morgens um 06:00h vor Oret sein, oder reicht auch 08:00h?


Dank im Voraus
Testing


----------



## expert_ck (18. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo testing,

in W.-O. könnte es mit 8 Uhr vielleicht noch reichen für See 2. Ist eh der bessere...

In Nordhackstedt war ich nur ei mal. AM WE sollte man aber laut Besitzer Matthias schon früh da sein. Es kann auch mal voll werden. Vor allem da man dort von inges. 10 STegen angelt. Pro Steg max 2 Angler = 20 Angler am See. Die Fische dort sind auch sehr gut. Gefangen wird hauptsächlich schleppen direkt am Hälter. Max 0,5 bis 1m Abstand.

Z.Zt. bin ich halt W.-O. - Fan. Die Fische dort sind einfch riesig. Und die Chancen auf Große super.
Schau mal unter
www.forellenhof.biz

Gruss und Petri
Chris


----------



## ostseeangler27 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

so jungs ich habe urlaub und da werde ich im laufe der woche also ab 19.11. 1-2mal nach W-O fahren evtl hat einer ja zeit und lust:m


----------



## expert_ck (19. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> so jungs ich habe urlaub und da werde ich im laufe der woche also ab 19.11. 1-2mal nach W-O fahren evtl hat einer ja zeit und lust:m


 
Lust schon, aber kein Urlaub..... :c 

Chris


----------



## ollifant11 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@ostsee7

Moin Moin, ich werde wahrscheinlich am Mittwochmorgen in Wester-Ohrstedt sein, Teich 2. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja. Bei Schlechtwetter - grüne Mütze und grünes Brandungszelt.

Ersmo

Olli


----------



## ostseeangler27 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

jupp ok!
bis dann :m


----------



## Nordkap-Fisher (20. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin,

ich war gestern mit meinem Bruder in Rodekro. Es war a.... kalt! Der Besatz war m.E. in Ordnung. Haben am See Nr. 1 gefischt.

2 schöne Forellen konnten unserer schwarzen geschleppten Fliege nicht wiederstehen, ansonsten leider nichts weiter obwohl wir viele Köder ausprobiert haben. 

Andere hatten mehr Glück, direkt am Hälterbecken, aber ehrlich gesagt, hatten wir wenig Lust, uns an diesem Zielwurfereignis zu beteiliegen (wäre von unserer Position ohnehin nicht gegangen). Aber es sah schon lustig aus, wie zig Sbiros an diesem kleinen Becken vorbeigezogen wurden und nicht selten gab es Abrisse...

Insgesamt ein schöner aber kalter Tag und meine neue Rute (Balzer 3,90 65gr.) wurde zumindest mit einem Fisch eingeweiht.

Beste Grüße

Nordkap-Fisher


----------



## Matzinger (20. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Grüne Neune, wat für ´ne Minelle heute auf forellenhof.biz.


----------



## expert_ck (20. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Matzinger schrieb:


> Grüne Neune, wat für ´ne Minelle heute auf forellenhof.biz.


 
Hallo Matzinger,

nicht schlecht... 20Pf. ????

Will morgen mal nach Kösterrieth.

Chris


----------



## ostseeangler27 (21. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

so also der nordangler kommt auch am 3ten mit nach W-O !!


----------



## expert_ck (23. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Matzinger
27/28 geht klar. Sag wann

Chris

Hast Du die "Aktuelle" aus WO gesehen?


----------



## frankyforello (24. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

War jemand in der letzten Woche bei Joe in Krusa? 
Habe heute gehört, dass nur diejenigen fangen, die am Schwarm stehen?#q 
Wer weiß was genaueres?


----------



## troutmaster69 (24. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

moin moin

@expert_ck

steht der termin am 03.12.;+


gruß, troutmaster


----------



## testing (25. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Kleiner Bericht vom letzten Sonntag in Nordhackstedt:

Sind zu zweit gegen 09:00 Uhr dort aufgeschlagen.
Natürlich waren alle Stege um das Hälterbecken bereits besetzt.

Haben zu zweit in fünf Stunden zwei schöne Goldforellen  gefangen.
Eine auf Truta und eien auf Maden an der Pose.

Der Teich gefällt mir sehr gut, da er sehr natürlich ist.
Mag ja nicht so gerne diese Teiche die aussehen als wären sie teil eines Golfplatzes, ohne Bäume etc...

Werde mir irgendwann auch W-O anschauen. Vielleuicht verstehe ich ja dann die m-E sehr hohen Preise in Nordhackstedt.


Testing


----------



## expert_ck (25. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Ja, bei mir auf jeden Fall.
Ostseeangler hatte glaube ich auch bestätigt.
Matzinger wird wohl auch !! ??

Gruss
Chris


----------



## troutmaster69 (25. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

ich freu mich schon :q

gruß, troutmaster


----------



## Matzinger (27. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Für den 03.12. hatte ich schon lange abgesagt...!

@Chris und Kescherdriller: Anderer Termin klappt auf alle Fälle.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (27. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

soll das nun verschoben werden?sonst wär ich am 3ten dabei!!


----------



## expert_ck (27. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> soll das nun verschoben werden?sonst wär ich am 3ten dabei!!


 
Also am 3. dann troutmaster, Ostseeangler, ego.Evt. auch Tyron. Er wollte sich noch mal melden.

Aber wie auch immer, ich auf jeden Fall.

@Matzinger
Sorry, hatte ich nicht mitbekommen. Schade....:c 

Chris


----------



## troutmaster69 (27. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

moin moin

ich fahr auch, auf jeden fall


gruß, troutmaster


----------



## ostseeangler27 (27. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

da der NOK Angler hier oben in flensburg verweilt am we, denke ich das ich den mit bringen werde!!werde mal meinen charme spielen lassen(hab ich welchen???)


----------



## NOK Angler (28. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Du uund scharm ??#c |kopfkrat #6 

Aber W-O muß ich echt nochmal gucken. kenne den see nur unter den alten betreiber , damals auch nur ein see dort.

Müßte mir nur jemand die Forellen abnehmen wenn ich welche bekomme. Außgenommen den 20Pfd. Trophäenfisch natürlich. Habe noch 15 Trutten aus Norderhackstedt eingefrohren und die müssen erstmal weg.

Vieleicht mach ich Sonntag auch ganz was anderes ?? kommt halt auf Björn`s Charme an.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



NOK Angler schrieb:


> Du uund scharm ??#c |kopfkrat #6
> 
> Aber W-O muß ich echt nochmal gucken. kenne den see nur unter den alten betreiber , damals auch nur ein see dort.
> 
> ...


 
also erstmal nennt es sich NORDHACKSTEDT!!!
und du kommst sicher mit nach W-O :m sonst setze ich dich samstag auf Barsö aus:q :q :q


----------



## expert_ck (28. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Kein Problem, können wir bestimmt was machen.

Los Björn, mach was...

Gruss
Chris


----------



## ostseeangler27 (29. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Jo Chris ...er muss mit sonst lass ich ihn auf Barsö hocken :m


----------



## NOK Angler (29. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Barsö --> Festland ,  bis 19.00 Uhr fährt die Fähre !!! Nur wie komme ich denn wieder nach D ???


----------



## ostseeangler27 (29. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

der user über mir ist dabei!!:m  zu frieden Chris|wavey:


----------



## expert_ck (30. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Gut gemacht. Und so diplomatisch :q 

Also dann bis Sonntag.

Bin wohl so gegen 6.00 Uhr da.|wavey: 

Gruss
Chris


----------



## Tyron (30. November 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

So Mädels, da bin ich auch mal wieder. Also solls Sonntag 100% los gehen nach W-O? Bock hab ich allemal. Muss nur mal fahrtechnisch gucken, ob ich überhaupt hinkommen kann...
Sind von mir immerhin ca. 130km...


----------



## expert_ck (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Tyron
Fahre so gegen 4.20Uhr an Segeberg vorbei.
Mitnehmen ??

Gruss
Chris

PS: Sind von mir sogar 170km !


----------



## troutmaster69 (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

moin moin

@tyron

ich fahr ca. 4 uhr ab wedel (pinneberg), wenn ich keinen großen umweg fahrem muß kann ich dich mit nehmen.
platz ist genug im auto

@expert_ck

wenn alles gut klappt am so. können wir so oder so mal schauen ob wir uns nicht lieber zusammen tun.


gruß an alle, troutmaster


----------



## Tyron (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@ all: Ihr seid super, Jungs, nur leider muss ich aus Termin-Gründen absagen. Tut mir echt leid, zumal ich total heiß bin und auch gerne mal mit euch losgezogen wäre. Aber es gibt (leider) Dinge im Leben, die wichtiger sind, als Angeln ...


----------



## Tyron (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Wünsch euch nen digges feddes Petri Männers. Macht den Teich leer und berichtet mal!


----------



## ostseeangler27 (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

nach unserem ernüchternden erlebnis heute sind der NOK ANGLER und Ich soweit und sagen euch leider für morgen ab!
Wir sind durchgefrohren und nass bis auf die knochen geworden nach ca. 6std dauerregen auf der ostsee.
aber der NOK wird morgen auf seinem Heimweg sicher bei euch nochmal nach dem rechten sehen!!!!

also nicht böse werden aber mir hats heute wetter technisch echt gereicht und morgen solls ja nicht besser werden leider:-(


euch ein Dickes Petri........


----------



## troutmaster69 (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

moin moin


@all

mensch leude, ich hoffe ja nicht, dass ich morgen alleine, mit meinem kumpel marco, am see sitze!?


ich bin auf jeden fall vor ort und werd euch dann bericht erstatten.



gruß, troutmaster


----------



## expert_ck (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@troutmaster

Sorry, aber dann vertagen wir das Ganze.

Also neuen Termin finden....

Gruss
Chris


----------



## troutmaster69 (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



expert_ck schrieb:


> @troutmaster
> 
> Sorry, aber dann vertagen wir das Ganze.
> 
> ...





schade schade

hatte mich schon gefreut mal paar von euch kennen zu lernen :c 

na ja, um so mehr fisch ist für uns da 


gruß, troutmaster


----------



## troutmaster69 (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

moin moin

wie versprochen mein bericht aus W-O

leider hab ich meine cam zuhaus vergessen, ihr kennt das ja sicherlich auch, irgendwas bleibt immer daheim 

nach zügiger fahrt und diesmal direkter anfahrt an die anlage ging es auch gleich los.

geangelt wurde von um 7-13 uhr mit 2 ruten + 1 std. (14+2 €) verlängerung.

das wetter war klar mit einzelnen wolkenfeldern aber kein niederschlag, der wind kam hauptsächlich aus süd mit einigen stärkeren böen (6-11°).
es wurde 2 mal fisch besetzt, wovon einige troutas senkrecht im kescher standen weil sie sonst nicht rein passten.
vormittags gold- und gegen mittag normale forellen.

der tag ging echt positiv los.....................nur nicht für uns.
an der wind-abgeneigten seite |kopfkrat bissen die forellen auf ca. 50cm auftreibende paste.
noch im dunkeln konnten wir staunend beobachten wie diverse fische aus ihrem element entnommen wurden.
wir standen wie immer hart im wind und sollten "vorerst" nur staunende zuschauer bleiben.

als es schon hell war, bekam ich meinen ersten aber heftigen biss auf grund.
der bissanzeiger heulte auf die bremse kreischte die forelle sprang aus dem wasser und das wars #d 
so schnell konnte ich garnicht reagieren.

nach div. montagen, farben, ködern und stunden (ca. 10:30) entschloss ich mich mit meinem kumpel gemütlich einen kaffee zu trinken und die uns fehlende schwarze paste zu besorge. die wir tags zuvor schon im angelladen kaufen wollten.

neu motiviert und mit einigen tipps vom freundlichen personal ging es weiter.
erster wurf mit schwarzem bait..............................kontakt! ich hatte mich vorher entschlossen einfach weiter zu schleppen wiel mein kompanion mit bügel öffnen nach einigen zaghaften anfassern keinen erfolg hatte.
der fisch eine stattliche goldforelle (mitlerweile im sichtfeld) attakierte immer wieder die paste. nach dem 5-6 mal hörte ich auf zu kurbeln und das biest zischte mit samt meiner montage los. ich setzte den anhieb hart aber bedacht, fish on!!!!!!!!
für 5 sek..................................................................#q

nach einigen min. konnte ich mich wieder auf das wesendliche konzentrieren und hakte endlich meine erste goldene forelle (an land) ab ca. 1,5kg.
kurz darauf landete auch marco seinen ersten albino.

weil wir so spät gezündet hatten verlängerten wir eifach um eine stunde.

endresultat: marco=2, ich=5 forellen |supergri die schwerste 3 kg

kurioses: am 1, see kam ein strammer zander auf bienen-made an land. 
nach angaben der wirtin soll er ca. 8 kg gewpgen haben.



gruß, troutmaster


----------



## Matzinger (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@troutmaster: Hört sich doch gut an ! Und ? Für das erste Mal fehlt noch Deine Meinung über die Anlage...!

@expert: Warst Du nicht mit ?


----------



## Tyron (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@ troutmaster: Danke, schöner Bericht. Schade, dass ich euch nicht unterstützen konnte. Naja, nächstes mal vll...Wollte vll Mittwoch los. Vielleicht haste ja nochmal Bock?


----------



## webby234 (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Matzinger schrieb:


> So, das Wochenende rückt immer näher.
> Der erste Eindruck von dem Besitzer von "54" ist klasse. Habe ihm eine mail geschickt, die innerhalb von einer Stunde beantwortet wurde.
> 
> Strom, etc. gibbet direkt am Wasser (€ 7,-/Nacht) an vielen Stellen, und die Fische beißen recht gut (keine Probs mit Läusen).
> ...




Die Anlage ist wirklich super. War über Ostern da. Glasklares Wasser, und hübsche große Forellen dadrin. Genug Platz ist vorhanden, und der Besitzer ist auch nett. Ich fahre wieder hin.


----------



## Matzinger (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Na da schau´her. Neue Preise in Wester-Ohrstedt:


Erwachsene  
gültig für Forellensee 1, Forellensee 2, Kinderteich  
                      2 Angeln  3 Angeln  *Kombi (2+1)  
12'-Std. Tageskarte 20 €        24 €        24 € 
15'-Std. Tageskarte 22 €        26 €        26 € 

3 Stunden               9 €  13 €  13 €  
4                          11 €  15 €  15 €  
5                          13 €  17 €  17 € 
6                         14 € 18 €  18 €  
7                         16 €  20 €  20 €  
8                         18 €  22 € 22 € 

1 Stunde nachlösen  2 € 3 € 3 € 

    *Kombi (3+1)  
Nachtangeln (18.00 - 6.00)  - 20 € 25 € 
Nachtangeln (18.00 - 9.00)  - 28 €  35 €  
Nachtangeln (18.00 - 12.00)  - 35 €  43 €  
24 Stunden Angeln  - 40 €  49 €


----------



## troutmaster69 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

moin moin 

@tyron

ich hätte schon bock mi. mit zu fahren, bin aber leider beruflich in bremen gebunden.
dieses jahr werde ich auf jeden fall noch 1-2 mal hin düsen.
die veranstallten nämlich den ganzen monat ein so genanntes adventsangeln, es giebt schöne preise hat man mir gesagt.


@matzinger

sorry, ich war bereits das 2. mal in W-O und ich kann nur sagen die anlage ist echt super :m 
mein kumpel war das erste mal mit und würde am liebsten gleich nächstes we. noch mal hin.
das spricht für sich!!!


@all

hat jemand zeit und lust zw. weihnachten und neujahr einen neuen versuch zu starten #: ?????????????



grüße aus bremen, troutmaster


----------



## tuscha108 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

wie groß sind denn die Seen in W-O die sehen so klein aus???#c


----------



## Schwedenfahrer (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Tuscha
Die beiden Seen sind je ca.1ha gross und bis 7m Tief.
Steht so in der Beschreibung der Seen.
Gruss Dieter


----------



## expert_ck (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Matzinger
Nein, ich war nicht mit.
Und jetzt mit dem neuen Job werde ich wohl auch dieses Jahr nicht mehr los kommen.
Hatte schon mit Olli gesprochen, dass es am 27/28.12 nichts wird.

Aber was sind as wieder für Riesen in W.-O. !!!

Ich will auch !!!!


Gruss
Chris


----------



## Tyron (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Männers, was los in W-O? Keiner mehr da gewesen?


----------



## ollifant11 (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Moin,

ich werde von Samstagmittag bis Sonntagmittag in Wester-Ohrstedt sein. Plant vielleicht noch der ein oder andere Boardie hinzufahren?

Ersmo

Olli


----------



## Matzinger (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



ollifant11 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> ich werde von Samstagmittag bis Sonntagmittag in Wester-Ohrstedt sein. Plant vielleicht noch der ein oder andere Boardie hinzufahren?
> 
> ...




BERICHT ?!


----------



## liverpool (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

hi olli wie heist der see  vieleich kenne ich der see, ich heise jens ich bin heute bei eure seite angemeltet  das ist ein cool seite hier aber tight lines,jens


----------



## ostseeangler27 (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@liverpool

hallo willkommen an board!

du wolltest sicher das wissen : http://www.forellenhof.biz/

:m #h


----------



## luxundco (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Der Forellensee in Nordhackstedt gönnt sich eine kurze Pause.
Ich habe am 24.12.06, 25.12.06 und am 26.12.06 sowie am 31.12.06 geschlossen.

Ich wünsche euch allen:

EIN FROHES FEST UND EINEN GUTEN RUTSCH INS NEUE JAHR.


mfG

Matthias

www.forellenord.de


----------



## expert_ck (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Matthias,

Frohes Fest u. Guten Rutsch.

Gruss
Chris


----------



## ollifant11 (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Moin,

nachträglich ein kurzer Bericht aus WO. Habe Samstag von 12.00 bis 17.00 Uhr und Sonntag von 7.00 bis 13.00 Uhr geangelt. Ergebnis insgesamt 5 Forellen die zusammen ca. 13kg wogen. Allgemein wurde eher durchschnittlich gefangen, der Besatz war gut, das Wetter leider hundsmiserabel. Mit Wurm und dunkler Paste lief es halbwegs passabel. Goldforellen waren überall zu sehen, aber wollten sich überhaupt nicht überlisten lassen.

Ersmo

Olli


----------



## liverpool (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



ollifant11 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> nachträglich ein kurzer Bericht aus WO. Habe Samstag von 12.00 bis 17.00 Uhr und Sonntag von 7.00 bis 13.00 Uhr geangelt. Ergebnis insgesamt 5 Forellen die zusammen ca. 13kg wogen. Allgemein wurde eher durchschnittlich gefangen, der Besatz war gut, das Wetter leider hundsmiserabel. Mit Wurm und dunkler Paste lief es halbwegs passabel. Goldforellen waren überall zu sehen, aber wollten sich überhaupt nicht überlisten lassen.
> 
> ...


hi alle auch ein frohes neues jahr von kleine dænemark und naja ein neuen weihnachten |wavey: |wavey: schønes grysse jensilein |uhoh:


----------



## expert_ck (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Matzinger
Woo ist denn der Bericht aus WO ?

Gruss
Chris


----------



## Matzinger (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Kescherdriller, Iron und ich haben so bummelig um 7:30 Uhr angefangen zu fischen. 8 Stunden für 18 Euronen, 2 Ruten gebucht. Haben am hinteren Teich ziemlich in der Mitte rechts gefischt.
Fazit: Wind ohne Ende, aber trocken, Kescherdriller 4, Iron und ich 3. Meine größte hatte so bummelig 3,5 kg.
Fast alle Minellen am Teich wurden auf Stand gefangen. Ich habe meine drei auf gelben Teig/Bienenmade, 50 cm über Grund gefangen und habe noch 2 Bisse versemmelt.
Ansonsten hatten alle Forellen einen Schnitt von ca. 1,2 kg - 1,5 kg und somit war es ein erfolgreicher Tag.

Was mir aber auch negativ auffiel: Bei Dreckswetter bist Du nach einem Angeltag richtig modderig. Einige Stellen mit Kies, o. ä. sollte der Besitzer jedenfalls mal anlegen. Ich habe mich 2x richtig auf die Fr... gelegt und dementsprechend sah ich aus:c 

Es war jedenfalls ein klasse Angeltag mit einem für mich bisher bisher unbekannten Boardie (Iron), den wir mit Sicherheit bald wiederholen.


----------



## bmt_hethske (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Leute,
Ich war heute mit nem Kollegen mal wieder nach Frueskov.
Wegen dem Regen fingen wir erst gegen 12 Uhr an, doch leider wurde das Wetter am Nchmittag auch nicht viel besser, sehr starker Wind und fast durchgehend starker Regen, richtiges Sauwetter. Wir haben jeweils mit einer Rute gefischt und ich hab die meiste Zeit gespinnert, während mein Kollege mit Wurm und Paste an der Wasserkugel gefischt hat. Auf Spinner hatte ich ne Menge Nachläufer, aber anscheinend sind die Fische nicht aktiv genug, um wirklich darauf zu beißen. Ich habe in den 4 std 2 Forellen gefangen, beide auf nen 2er Mepps ungefähr 3 Meter vorm Ufer. Mein Kollege hat eine Trutta auf Wurm gefangen und ansonsten ging leider fast gar nichts. Von den beiden anderen Anglern am See blieb einer Schneider, der andere fing eine Regenbogenforelle auf rote Paste.

Meldet mal bitte eure Fangergebnisse aus der letzten Zeit. 

Gruß Heiko


----------



## expert_ck (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo an Alle,

ich weiss, das Wetter war "besch..en" die letzten Tage, aber war denn keiner angleln?
Keine Berichte oder Bilder ?

Chris


----------



## stuka (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo an alle,
Mich interesiert ob jemand bei "Kronenkurt" im Roedekro war, da die letzte Berichte von diesem See ziemlich kritisch waren würde mich interesieren ob sich was geändert hat und ist irgend jemand von 20 bis 22 April beim Preissangeln dabei?
Gruß 
Stuka


----------



## Watfischer84 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Moin

Ich war vor etwa 5 wochen das letzte mal dort. Und es wird wol auch wirklich das letzte mal gewesen sein. Zu zweit heben wir eine von 2 kg bekommen. waren am hintersten see. unser nachbar hatte 2.
die seen waren brechend voll und bei dem pres... ne ne!
sind sonst immer in bakkengarden am see. ist wesentlich schöner, günstiger und nicht so voll.
muss man beim roten horn geradeaus und dann rechts ab. sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## stuka (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Das heißt, es hat sich nicht viel verändert seit ich selber dort das letzte mal war.................na ja werde dann noch eine Weile warten und mich etwas später entscheiden wohin man fahren wird. Eigentlich hat der Kurt beim Preisangeln immer gut besetzt mit Großforellen nur das Problem war, das außer den See wo Preisangeln veranstaltet wird, andere Seen nicht so gut besetzt werden und der Preis bei Wettangeln (27€ pro Runde/Rute) nicht gerade billig ist..............Bin gespannt ob sich was ändert bis April


----------



## Renz (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo,

ich hab mir vorgenommen, die Tage zu den Forellenteichen in W-O zu fahren! Könnt ihr mir sagen, wie es zurzeit läuft? Ich bin dort noch nicht gewesen und da könnte ich noch ein paar Tips von Euch gebrauchen über Stellen/Köder/Tiefe usw. 
Ich danke euch!

Gruß Renz


----------



## Matzinger (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Renz schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab mir vorgenommen, die Tage zu den Forellenteichen in W-O zu fahren! Könnt ihr mir sagen, wie es zurzeit läuft? Ich bin dort noch nicht gewesen und da könnte ich noch ein paar Tips von Euch gebrauchen über Stellen/Köder/Tiefe usw.
> Ich danke euch!
> ...



Normalerweise dürftest Du momentan direkt an der Kante fangen, die so ca. 1 - 2 Meter vom Ufer verläuft. Tief fischen, Köder musst Du ausprobieren. Habe beim letzten Mal schnöde auf Teig mit Bienenmade, 30 cm über Grund gefangen.

Nimm ´Dir eine Wathose mit. Bei diesem Wetter stehst Du am unteren Teich bis zum Kinn im Modder


----------



## Renz (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Matzinger,

ich danke dir! Ist der untere Teich der mit der Insel und den Bäumen? Der gefällt mir, soweit ich auf der HP erkennen konnte, besser. Der andere Teich ist mir persönlich zu kahl! Welchen Teich sollte ich deiner Meinung befischen?

Gruß Renz


----------



## Matzinger (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Der obere Teich ist mit dem Bewuchs, der gefällt mir natürlich auch besser.
Die ganz dicken Dinger (und anscheinend auch der bessere Besatz) sind aber unten am kahlen Teich.
Ich war bisher 3 x da und es wurde immer unten besser besetzt und somit auch besser gefangen. Nur wie schon gesagt: Bei diesem Wetter solltest Du eine Wathose mit Spikes anziehen.
Kescherdriller, expertck und ich können da ein Lied von singen...!


----------



## expert_ck (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Matzinger schrieb:


> Kescherdriller, expertck und ich können da ein Lied von singen...!


 
Lalalalala......

Ich gebe Matzinger ja nur "ungern" recht, aber ist leider bei dem Wetter nicht so das Vergnügen am unteren Teich. Aber die Chance auf Große ist da einfach besser.

Gruß
Chris#h


----------



## Renz (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Matzinger, Hallo Chris,

morgen soll es wohl losgehen! Wir werden dann zu viert fahren. Ich werd mir die Teiche und erst recht das Ufer anschauen und dann entscheiden. Ne Kanone wäre schon nicht schlecht, aber der Schlamm #c ? Sollte ich an diesem Teich an einer bestimmten Stelle sitzen?

Gruß Renz


----------



## Renz (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo,

nach einem recht zügigen Freitag wieder im warmen!
Freitag Morgen um kurz vor sechs ging es los zum Forellenhof W-O, wo wir gegen acht ohne Stau ankamen. Nach einer kurzen Einweisung vom Besitzer/(Pächter?), haben wir uns für den hinteren Teich entschieden. Zwei Leute saßen schon auf der linken Seite mittig, die aber noch keinen Kontakt hatten. Wir haben uns für die linke Seite entschieden und haben diese, da wir ja zu viert waren auch "fast" ganz besetzt. Mein Bruder hat sich an die Windabgeneigte schmale Seite gesetzt, wo auch die tiefste Stelle ist.
Ich hab mich wie Matzinger mir empfohlen, für eine Grundmontage entschieden. Die zweite Rute (um etwas zutun zu haben) sollte eine Sbiromontage werden. 
Nachdem ich meine Picker mit Paste/Bienenmade bestückt, platziert hatte und gerade meine zweite Rute aufbauen wollte, konnte ich nach höchsten fünf Min. den ersten Biß erkennen. Nach kurzem warten der Anhieb und weiteren 2 Sek. der totale Abriß! Das fing ja gut an. Neu aufgebaut, gleicher Köder, gleiche Stelle, 2 Min. später wieder Biß und diesmal sollte es klappen. Nach heftigem Kampf kam ein ca. 11-12 Pfund schwerer Rogner an Land. Dann war erstmal Schicht und nachdem der Teich sich langsam füllte und besetzt wurde, kam hier und da die ein oder andere Forelle an Land. Eine halbe Stunde lang waren die Forellen wohl sehr Spinnergeil und es konnten einige schöne Exemplare damit auf der linken Seite (leider nicht unsere) überlistet werden. Besetzt wurde kein zweites mal, was mich ein wenig wunderte.
Gegen Abend hatte sich ein kleiner Schwarm von ca. zweipfündigen in der vorderen Ecke (wo besetzt wird) gesammelt. Da ich aber nicht der Typ bin der sich irgendwo zwischendrängelt, mußte ich mir anschauen wie zwei Leute ca. 8 St. dieser zweipfünder innerhalb einer Stunde mit Bienenmade an der Pose fingen. Ich denke aber es wäre mehr drinne gewesen.
Insgesamt wurde bis auf die zwei nicht besonders gefangen. Es gab auch ein paar Schneider am Teich wie zB. mein Vadder #d.
Mein Bruder fing eine "kleine", eine Gute hat er samt Spinner nach heftigen sprüngen verloren. Mein Kumpel hat zwei von insg. 13 Pfund und ich zwei von insg. 15 Pfund.

Insgesamt war es ein schöner und langer aber sehr kalter und windiger Angeltag. Ich denke, daß der Wetterwechsel neg. Auswirkung auf das Beißverhalten der Fische hatte. Am Vortag war fast "T-Shirt-Wetter" und es wurde besser gefangen (so wurde uns berichtet). Potten waren wie Matzinger und Chris schon warnten auch nicht ohne. Meine Vater kann da ein Lied von singen :q . Das nächste mal werden wir im Ort übernachten und evtl. am zweiten Tag nach Forellenord fahren, der wie auf der HP zu erkennen sehr natürlich ist.

Gruß Renz


----------



## Tyron (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Petri Renz, auch wenns nicht ganz so erfolgreich war, weißte doch jetzt, wie sich ne 11-12Pfd. Forelle verhält...


----------



## expert_ck (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Matzinger

Hallo Matzinger,
wann woller wir denn mal wieder los nach W.-O. ?


Gruß
Chris  :vik:


----------



## Zeisig07 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Ward ihr schon einmal in Jevenstedt ?????? Der  H A M M E R !!!

www.angelsee-jevenstedt.de 

Supersauber und direkt mit dem Auto an den Angelplatz.


----------



## Klaus-a. (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo,habe hier einige Berichte gelesen,wunderbar,steckt an in Dänemark zu Angeln.
Wer kann den mal eine gute Forellenanlage empfehlen,mit 1 bis 2 übernachtung.Anreise aus dem Ruhrgebiet.
Sollte schön groß sein die Seen mit guten Fischbestand.
Was zu fangen ist ja was anderes.
Und die Preise sollten stimmen,wobei Dänemark wohl immer etwas teuer ist oder?

Danke schon mal für antworten.


----------



## Kescherdriller (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Klaus#h 

Dk ist auch nicht mehr das was es mal war:c 

Dafür gibt es einige Seen in unserer Umgebung,wo sich der Aufwand nach DK zu Reisen nicht mehr lohnt!!Zumindest nicht für einen Tag!!

Wenn Du aber etwas länger bleiben möchtest,kann ich Dir nur Fünen empfehlen#6 
Bin im Jahr 1-2x für 3-4Tage dort und es war immer ok!

Bei Fragen schick mir ne Pn!

Gruß und TL,

Kescherdriller

@Matz..
Ich hab mich in W-O nicht lang gemacht und mir dir Klamotten eingesaut.....

Lieben Gruß an Biggi|rolleyes


----------



## Klaus-a. (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Kescherdriller schrieb:


> Moin Klaus#h
> 
> Dk ist auch nicht mehr das was es mal war:c
> 
> ...



Was heißt in unsere Region?-Kannst du mir Seen nennen bitte?


----------



## Matzinger (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@expert: Im März sollte es klappen. Können ja noch mal telefonieren. Meinetwegen können wir ja mal Jevenstedt ausprobieren. Der Teich hat mir auch gut gefallen.

@Kescherdriller: Kommst Du wieder mit ?

@Renz: Deine Ausbeute ist doch in Ordnung. Lieber eine Große von 15 Pfund, als 30 von 300 g.


Gruß


Matzinger


----------



## Matzinger (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Klaus-a.: U. a. Wester-Ohrstedt, Jevenstedt, etc. ! Schau´mal ein bißchen in diesem Trööt rum, da findest Du alle weiteren Infos.

Gruß


Matzinger


----------



## Kescherdriller (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Klaus#h 

Kann mich Matzinger nur anschließen...

@Matz:Bin auf jeden Fall dabei,nur ist es bestimmt ein Woende!Oder?

Gruß Olli


----------



## Renz (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Matzinger
Jo du hast Recht, deswegen bin ich ja auch dort hingefahren um was großes zu fangen.


@Kescherdriller
Hast du nen Link zu dem Forellensee auf Fünen?

Gruß Renz


----------



## Matzinger (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Expert_ck und ich fahren am 13.03. nach Wester-Oh. oder nach Jevenstedt... .

@Daniel: Melde Dich mal bitte, habe Deine Nr. verlegt#q


----------



## maki1980 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hi,

kann mir jemand einen heißen Tipp in Hvide Sande geben°
Fahre im März hoch und möchte die Forellen ärgern!

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## ostseeangler27 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo der NOK Angler und ich sind zurück von einer erfolgreichen angeltour am Nordhackstedter Forellensee.
Da die waage nur bis 20kg ging kann ich euch nicht sagen wie schwer die fische waren!
Der NOK hatte 2 schöne Forellen und ich hatte 12 stk .
bericht und Video´s bzw. Bilder bald auf unserer Seite www.DieOstseeangler.de


----------



## ostseeangler27 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

So Leute die Bilder sind online in unserem Foto & Videoalbum ;-)))


----------



## ostseeangler27 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

und so schaut der Betreiber aus wenn 2 erfolgreiche Angler das Gewässer verlassen
weiter wie oben gesagt auf unserer seite #h


----------



## Torsk1 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Sauber!:m


----------



## ostseeangler27 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

ein grosser Dank geht nochmal an Luxundco, der mit heissem Kaffee an unserer seite stand!!


----------



## luxundco (1. März 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> ein grosser Dank geht nochmal an Luxundco, der mit heissem Kaffee an unserer seite stand!!


 
Mit dem Kaffee wollte ich nur vom Angeln ablenken...sonst wär's noch schlimmer gekommen.#q 

auf (k)ein baldiges Wiedersehen

Matthias

www.ForelleNord


----------



## ostseeangler27 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri  mag sein......:vik:


----------



## salzi (1. März 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@luxundco,

der Link in Deiner Sig führt ins nichts.....

Ich möchte demnächst mit Frau und Kind zu einem Forellensee in der Nähe von Glücksburg. Wichtig dabei wäre überhaupt etwas zu fangen, damit nicht die Motivation gleich weg ist. Könnt ihr mir da eine Anlage empfehlen? Vielleicht nach DK rüber?

Gruß, salzi


----------



## luxundco (1. März 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



salzi schrieb:


> @luxundco,
> 
> der Link in Deiner Sig führt ins nichts.....
> 
> ...


 
@salzi

sorry hab die Endung vergessen.

www.ForelleNord.de


----------



## ostseeangler27 (2. März 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hier könnt ihr einen kleinen eindruck von unserem tag in Nordhackstedt bekommen 

das Video ist auf seite 2!


----------



## NOK Angler (4. März 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

So , werde mit Ostseeangler 27 ab morgen früh wieder den Forellensee Nordhackstedt unsicher machen. Wer lust und Zeit hat kann ja mitkommen.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (4. März 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

und so schaut eine Box aus die Erfolg verspricht#6


----------



## ostseeangler27 (4. März 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hier nochmal die Kunstköder die wir immer dabei haben .....


----------



## Matzinger (6. März 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Expert_ck und ich werden am Sonntag in Jevenstedt aufschlagen. Mal schauen, wie es dort so ist.

War jemand vor Kurzem da und kann Tipps (Stelle, Montage, etc.) geben ?

Danke schon mal.

Ach ja: Frischen Kaffee gibt es auch...!


----------



## troutmaster69 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

moin moin

war jemand von euch die tage in  wester-ohrstedt, oder hat einen schimmer wie und auf was, was läuft???

werd morgen mit einem freund dort hin heitzen und mal testen was geht. 
irgendwer intresse mit zu kommen?


gruß, troutmaster


----------



## bosko (12. März 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin, moin

Ich habe ein Problem mit muddigen Forellen!
Ich fange im Jahr zwischen 150 und 200 Forellen in folgenden Forellenseen:
Krusa, Fole, Rödekro und Storkesee. Die gefangenen Forellen werden am Wasser nach dem Fang filetiert, die kleineren zum Räuchern vorbereitet eingeschweißt und eingefroren.
( Ich bin mit dem WOMO unterwegs) 
Von den größeren mache ich Gravlachs, besser Gravforelle
( den ich dann wieder einfriere) oder kaltgeräucherte Forelle.
Ich mache Fischfrikadellen, oder Forelle in sauer.
Meine Fische esse ich selber oder verschenke Sie.
Ich habe immer wieder einige muddige Forellen dazwischen, die das ganze Essen versauen. Ärgerlich wenn man sich Besuch eingeladen hat, aber auch wenn man selber isst. 
Wer hat ähnliche Erfahrungen, und weiß wo die Forellen oft muddig sind?
Was nützen mir sechs große Forellen, wenn Sie wie Moor schmecken?
Ist das nur mein Problem, oder gibt es Leidensgenossen?
Gruß Bosko


----------



## expert_ck (12. März 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Will am Freitag 16.03 zu Volker nach Jevenstedt.

Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen ??

Gruß
Chris |wavey:


----------



## "Tarm7" (13. März 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo zusammen,

fahre über Ostern wahrscheinlich seit langer Zeit mal wieder Richtung Henne Strand bzw. Houstrup.

Kennt jemand dort in der Nähe viellicht empfehlenswerte Teiche?? 

Die in und um Hvide Sande sind bekannt, auch die meisten ringsum Tarm. 

Suche eher (kleinere) naturbelassene Teiche.

Vorab ein Dankeschön 

Petri


----------



## bmt_hethske (30. März 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Ich will am Sonntag Nach Wester Ohrstedt, kann nicht mal eben jemand schreiben, wie und auf was da momentan gefangen wird und ob sich ein Besuch dort lohnt? Muss man sehr früh da sein um einen guten Platz zu bekommen? gEBT MAL BITTE mELDUNG, WAR BISHER NOCH NIE DORT.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## troutmaster69 (30. März 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

moin moin

@bmt_hethske

ich werde mit einem freund am sa. dort sein, erstatte dann abends bericht 


@all

noch irgendwer dabei ;+


gruß, troutmaster


----------



## troutmaster69 (31. März 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



bmt_hethske schrieb:


> gEBT MAL BITTE mELDUNG, WAR BISHER NOCH NIE DORT.
> 
> Gruß Heiko




moin bmt_hethske

versuch es am 2ten see im letzten drittel (tiefste stelle), dort sind die meisten und die größten forellen an land gekommen. versuch dich morgens gleich mit "einheimischen" kutz zu schließen. schwimmer mit bienenmade und tauwurm o,5-1m und spinner sind heute die erfolgsversprechensten köder gewesen.

bericht folgt morgen unter angeltag am forellensee!!!


gruß, troutmaster


----------



## Matzinger (3. April 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Lange nichts mehr von Kronen - Kurt hier gelesen. War da eigentlich mal wieder jemand ? Nur um seinen Pölse - Mix zu essen, wollte ich mich eigentlich nicht mehr auf den Weg machen ?!

Gruß


Matzinger


----------



## bosko (3. April 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin,
bei Kurt waren wir nicht, aber drei Tage in Fole.

drei Tage, pro Tag acht Stunden mit einer Rute, macht in drei Tagen 24 Angelstunden mal zwei Mann macht 48 Angelstunden.
Gefangen haben wir in den drei Tagen 9 Forellen. 
Aber es ist eigentlich einfach: wo nix reinkommt, kann auch nix rauskommen.
( Aber das Wetter war schön )

Gruß Bosko


----------



## Kescherdriller (4. April 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hi Bosko#h 

Ist der Betreiber(Holländer) wirklich so nen Arsch oder kannst Du darüber nix berichten??Fole war bei mir immer ein Top See;bei den  Vorbesitzern;nur war ich laut "hörensagen" seit dem nicht mehr dort gewesen!

Gruß Oli


----------



## bosko (4. April 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin,

ich habe den Betreiber in den drei Tagen nicht gesehen, da er noch irgendwo arbeitet. Ich denke aber das er sich den Anglern gegenüber korrekt verhält. Nur am Fischbesatz hapert es, wie ich selbst und auch andere erfahren haben. Vielleicht wird es im laufe des Sommers besser.
Gruß Bosko

P.S. war jemand beim Preisaneln, das Joe veranstaltet hat dabei?


----------



## stuka (5. April 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Servus Matzinger#h 
Ich werde wahrscheinlich bei der Preisangeln am 20 bis 23 April im Rodekro beim Kronen-Kurt ein paar Runden mitmachen wenn du in der Nähe bist kannst vorbei schauen (ich werde slivo kalt stellen ). Habe es leider nicht geschafft Rest der Truppe zu überreden das wir auch ein Abstecher nach Wester Ohrstedt machen .
Die Jungs wollen unbedingt zur Kronen-Kurt #c . Bin selber gespannt ob sich was seit letztem Jahr geändert hat. Naja ich lasse mich überaschen und werde wie auch letztes Jahr ein Bericht schreiben.
Petri
Stuka


----------



## Peterpaul (5. April 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



bmt_hethske schrieb:


> Ich will am Sonntag Nach Wester Ohrstedt, kann nicht mal eben jemand schreiben, wie und auf was da momentan gefangen wird und ob sich ein Besuch dort lohnt? Muss man sehr früh da sein um einen guten Platz zu bekommen? gEBT MAL BITTE mELDUNG, WAR BISHER NOCH NIE DORT.
> 
> Gruß Heiko


 
jupp-rechtzeitiges erscheinen sichert dort die Besten Plätzen (u.a. Ufer gegenüber dem Eingang). War in der letzten Zeit aber nicht dort, so dass ich nicht über aktuelle Fänge berichten kann (derzeit sind die Heringe angesagt :l )
Viel Erfolg aber #h


----------



## pingopalino (16. April 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



stuka schrieb:


> Servus Matzinger#h
> Ich werde wahrscheinlich bei der Preisangeln am 20 bis 23 April im Rodekro beim Kronen-Kurt ein paar Runden mitmachen wenn du in der Nähe bist kannst vorbei schauen (ich werde slivo kalt stellen ). Habe es leider nicht geschafft Rest der Truppe zu überreden das wir auch ein Abstecher nach Wester Ohrstedt machen .
> Die Jungs wollen unbedingt zur Kronen-Kurt #c . Bin selber gespannt ob sich was seit letztem Jahr geändert hat. Naja ich lasse mich überaschen und werde wie auch letztes Jahr ein Bericht schreiben.
> Petri
> Stuka


 

Hallo,
habe das Vergnügen Mittwoch nacht wieder für eine Woche nach Rodekro zu fahren. Ich werde auch an das Preisangeln mit machen auch wenn ich mir da nicht soviel von verspreche. Haben im letzen Jahr bei Kurt ordentlich gefangen und der Besatz war auch recht ordentlich.
Gruß
Herbert


----------



## stuka (16. April 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



pingopalino schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe das Vergnügen Mittwoch Nacht wieder für eine Woche nach Rodekro zu fahren. Ich werde auch an das Preisangeln mit machen auch wenn ich mir da nicht soviel von verspreche. Haben im letzen Jahr bei Kurt ordentlich gefangen und der Besatz war auch recht ordentlich.
> Gruß
> Herbert


 
Hallo,
Warst im April oder Oktober beim Preisangeln?
Ich war das letzte mal im April letztes Jahr und es wurde nur an dem See wo Preisangeln-Veranstaltung war, recht gut besetzt.
An anderen See habe ich zwar für ganzen Tag bezahlt aber an den Tag wurde gar nicht mit Forellen besetzt|kopfkrat 
Naja ich werde mich auch jetzt am Donnerstag mit ein paar Kumpels in Richtung Rodekro auf dem Weg machen.
Petri
Stuka


----------



## Andreas-HH (18. April 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin alle zusammen,

war jemand am Wochenende in Dk unterwegs?
Falls ja, wo und was gefangen?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Andree Hörmann (19. April 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hej,

hat Jemand Infos an welchem See in der Region Hvide Sande z.Zt. was geht und auf welche Köder ? Plane einen Kurztrip in die Region.

Vielen Dank

Andree


----------



## Tyron (19. April 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Andree

War letzte Woche in HS, allerdings nur zum Heringestippen...
Prinzipiell gibt es in der näheren Umgebung 2 Anlagen, an denen eig fast immer was geht: Klegod und Sondervig.

War an beiden Anlagen aber nur zum Gucken...Gefangen wurde an beiden Gewässern, in Sondervig auch richtig schöne...Köder waren unterschiedlich, Würmer, Paste, aber auch Fliege und Spinner...Musste halt, wie immer testen...


Hab da mal 2 Links für dich rausgesucht:

http://dansee.dk/default.asp?act=showbig&see=12&sprog=ger

http://dansee.dk/default.asp?act=showbig&see=16&sprog=ger


----------



## Dedel (20. April 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Es gibt noch ein P&T Teich.

Wenn man von Hvide Sande richtung Süden fährt (die 181) durch Argab durch. Dann kommt eine Räucherei und dort ist auch noch ein P&T Teich. Liegt ziemlich weit zurück.


----------



## stuka (26. April 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallole alle zusammen,
so wie jedes Jahr hier ein Bericht von Preisangeln im Rodekro bei Kurt. Dieses mal bin ich recht positiv überrascht worden vom guten Besatz am See 1 wo Preisangeln Veranstaltung war. Es wurde nur am Sonntag den letzten Tag etwas weniga gefangen aber ich glaube es lag nicht am Besatz, sonder am Wetter.Der Wind hat gedreht, jeden Tag aus eine andere Richtung. Am Freitag und Samstag wurde sehr gut gefangen, natürlich an dem einem oder anderem Platz etwas besser oder schlechter aber jeder Angler hat seine Chance gehabt und ich glaube jeder hat auch sein Fisch gefangen. Ich habe auch einen sehr netten Boardi von hier kennengelernt so das wir gemeinsam ein paar recht lustige Tage verbracht haben. Ich persönlich bin mit meinem Fang auch sehr zufriden 11 forellen, davon eine von 7430 Gramm und die restliche forellen zwieschen 2 bis 3 Kilo. An den anderen Seen war auch recht viel los aber wie gefangen wurde weis ich nicht so genau. Besetzt wurden die Seen aufjedenfall weil am see 1 wurde immer etwas später besetzt (morgens erst so um 9 Uhr) Besatz kamm zuerst am see 2 oder 3, aber mich hat es nicht gestört weil man danach recht gut gefangen hat. Was mich auch etwas überrascht hat ist die größe von "durschnits" Forellen, es waren selten welche unter 2 kilo.......
Ein Gruß noch an "pingopalino" den Boardi von hier und seinen Freund der dabei war, und ich hoffe die schreiben auch noch was dazu weil die waren eine ganze Woche bei Kurt am See.
Petri Stuka


----------



## troutmaster69 (27. April 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



stuka schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin mit meinem Fang auch sehr zufriden 11 forellen, davon eine von 7430 Gramm und die restliche forellen zwieschen 2 bis 3 Kilo.




moin stuka

ein dickes petri von mir #6 darf man fragen wie du die forellen überlisten konntest???


gruß, troutmaster


----------



## Matzinger (27. April 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Stuka,

und ? Gut in Stuttgart angekommen ? Hätte gerne mit Dir bei Kurt einen Slivo getrunken, aber da ich ja den Teich momentan
boykottiere... .

Glückwunsch zu der Riesenminelle. Jetzt noch 1,9 kg mehr und Du hast meinen PB geknackt. Ich gehe davon aus, daß wie in jedem Frühjahr fast alle an der Kante gebissen haben ?

Das Kurt Teich 1 beim Preisangeln gut besetzt ist ja bekannt. Interessant wäre wirklich mal, wie sein momentaner Besatz ohne Veranstaltung aussieht ?! Hat hier jemand neue Erfahrungen gesammelt ?

Hast Du wirklich von Freitag bis Samstag alle Runden mitgemacht ? Um das zu finanzieren, musst Du ja einen florierenden Handel mit Slivo haben . 

Gruß und auf ein baldiges Wiedersehen.

Matzinger


----------



## stuka (27. April 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallole,
troutmaster69@: Die meiste Forellen habe ich mit Schwarzem Teig und ein paar Forellen mit dem gutem altem Tauwurm gefangen. Dem Teig natürlich die nötige Form geben, der soll schon richtig drehen wen man ihm durch Wasser zieht. 

Matzinger@ : Ja ich habe meine Forellen alle an der Kante gefangen. Habe insgesamt 5 Runden geangelt. Die große Forelle hat mir den 4 Platz im gesamtWertung gebracht und ein par Euronen, so das die Kosten sich in Grenze halten (mein selbstgebrannte Slivo ist nur für eigenbedarf und gute Freunde:q ) So viel Fisch kann man gar nicht einsetzen damit ich mein Slivo verkaufen muss#6


----------



## pingopalino (29. April 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



stuka schrieb:


> Hallole alle zusammen,
> so wie jedes Jahr hier ein Bericht von Preisangeln im Rodekro bei Kurt. Dieses mal bin ich recht positiv überrascht worden vom guten Besatz am See 1 wo Preisangeln Veranstaltung war. Es wurde nur am Sonntag den letzten Tag etwas weniga gefangen aber ich glaube es lag nicht am Besatz, sonder am Wetter.Der Wind hat gedreht, jeden Tag aus eine andere Richtung. Am Freitag und Samstag wurde sehr gut gefangen, natürlich an dem einem oder anderem Platz etwas besser oder schlechter aber jeder Angler hat seine Chance gehabt und ich glaube jeder hat auch sein Fisch gefangen. Ich habe auch einen sehr netten Boardi von hier kennengelernt so das wir gemeinsam ein paar recht lustige Tage verbracht haben. Ich persönlich bin mit meinem Fang auch sehr zufriden 11 forellen, davon eine von 7430 Gramm und die restliche forellen zwieschen 2 bis 3 Kilo. An den anderen Seen war auch recht viel los aber wie gefangen wurde weis ich nicht so genau. Besetzt wurden die Seen aufjedenfall weil am see 1 wurde immer etwas später besetzt (morgens erst so um 9 Uhr) Besatz kamm zuerst am see 2 oder 3, aber mich hat es nicht gestört weil man danach recht gut gefangen hat. Was mich auch etwas überrascht hat ist die größe von "durschnits" Forellen, es waren selten welche unter 2 kilo.......
> Ein Gruß noch an "pingopalino" den Boardi von hier und seinen Freund der dabei war, und ich hoffe die schreiben auch noch was dazu weil die waren eine ganze Woche bei Kurt am See.
> Petri Stuka


 
Hallo Leute,

eigentlich kann ich mich nur deinem Bericht anschließen und ich habe dir ja den Vorang auf der Liste gegeben *grins*

auch ich habe mit meinem Freund gut gefangen, allerdings habe ich sehr viel Fisch verloren was wohl an den gekauften Vorfächern gelegegen hat, da ich mit den selbstgebundenen jeden Fisch raus holen konnte.

ich konnte drei große verhaften eine von 6,8  7,02 und die von 7.420 die mir den 5ten Platz bescherte. Natürlich haben wir auch eine gute Menge von den *normalen *Mädels verhaften können. Ich bin durch und durch wieder zufrieden gewesen mit Kurts Besatz und auch die Freundlichkeit mit der mann dort behandelt wird ist keine Selbstverständlichkeit an solchen Anlagen.

Und noch ein möchte ich zu denen sagen die ständig an irgendetwas zu nörgeln haben.  Wer meint das ihm das zu teuer ist oder angeblichen schlechten Besatz der soll doch einfach wegbleiben und sich im Sessel setzen und die Forellen die im Angebot bei Aldi sind genießen.

Allen anderen kann ich die Anlage nur empfehlen. 

und jetzt noch ein Wort an einem sehr angenehmen und netten Boardi Stucka:

mich hat es sehr gefreut dich kennengelernt zu haben und freue mich jetzt schon auf das nächste Jahr beim Kurt und das wir auch gleich die *Buchung *für nächste Jahr klar gemacht haben.

Petri heil 
euer Pingopalino  #h


----------



## olli3278 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo.

War jemand in den letzten Tagen in Uge oder Umgebung und kann etwas berichten?


----------



## Matzinger (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



pingopalino schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> eigentlich kann ich mich nur deinem Bericht anschließen und ich habe dir ja den Vorang auf der Liste gegeben *grins*
> 
> ...




Moin Pingo,

vielleicht solltest Du die Leute die hier herummeckern (mich eingeschlossen) mal kennenlernen um Deine Aussage von oben bekräftigen zu können.

Mir ist es relativ egal was ich fange, nur die Chancen auf einen Fang sollten schon gegeben sein. 

Nur wenn Du regelmäßig an normalen Tagen (nicht beim Preisangeln) bei Kurt gewesen wärst, könntest Du Dir ein objektives Bild machen.
Es geht nicht um Freundlichkeit (ist bei Kurt und Annette gegeben), Sauberkeit (ebenfalls top), etc., sondern einfach nur um den Besatz den wir in diesem Trööt beschrieben haben.

Zu diesem Thema könnten hier bestimmt 20 Boardies aus dem norddeutschen Raum wirklich objektive Berichte abgeben, was ja auch schon zu Genüge geschehen ist.

Ich kann Dir jedenfalls aus diversen Erfahrungen (und Jahren) berichten, daß der Besatz bei Kurt und auch einigen anderen Anlagen kontinuierlich abgenommen hat.

Mir geht es nicht darum Massenfänge zu realisieren (siehe auch meine alten Berichte), aber wenn bei 20 Anglern am Teich teilweise nur 5 Fische besetzt werden oder der Besatz ganz ausbleibt (Begründung: Es ist noch genug Besatz drin), dann ist die Gegenleistung für den zu zahlenden Betrag/Rute nicht mehr fair.

Ich finde es einfach nur schade, daß diese wirklich mit Abstand beste Anlage in Südjütland aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen einen schlechten Ruf bekommen hat.

Bedenke auch weiterhin, daß das Board eine Infoplattform für alle Boardies sein soll und somit Warnungen von vielen Boardies gerne angenommen werden. Dieses hat mit Meckern nichts zu tun !
Ich würde mich jedenfalls gehörig ärgern, wenn ich hunderte von Kilometern nach DK fahre und einen Teich antreffe, der nichts von seinem Internetauftritt hält.

Ich freue mich trotzdem für Dich, daß Du beim Preisangeln gut gefangen hast.#6


----------



## expert_ck (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Matzinger schrieb:


> Moin Pingo,
> 
> vielleicht solltest Du die Leute die hier herummeckern (mich eingeschlossen) mal kennenlernen um Deine Aussage von oben bekräftigen zu können.
> 
> ...


 
Kann Matzinger nur beipflichten. Gerade bei Kurt wurde es immer weniger Besatz in den letzten Monaten.

Gruß
Chris

@Matzinger, Kescherdriller
Samstag so bis 12.00 Uhr zu Volker ??   #6


----------



## bmt_hethske (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hey Leute,
War am Sonntag bei Kronen-kurt. Von 8 bis 14 Uhr und as Ergebnis waren 4 Regenbogner von 2 bis 3,5 kg. Der Besatz war mittelmässig, jedenfalls an See 3, wo ich mich eingefunden hatte. Alle auf rotes Power Bait an der Pose. Die anderen Angler an den Teichen warenm mittelmäßig erfolgreich. Kaum einer mehr als 2 Fische. Aber war auch schnon ziemlich warm, weiß also nicht, ob das an anderen Teichen momentan besser aussieht. Aber nächstes Mal gehts woanderes hin, denn 25 Euro für 6 Stunden sind einfach zu viel, wenn man dann noch Spritgeld dazurechnet, wird einem ja fast schwindelig.

Naja....so ist das Leben,
Gruß Heiko


----------



## pingopalino (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Matzinger schrieb:


> Moin Pingo,
> 
> vielleicht solltest Du die Leute die hier herummeckern (mich eingeschlossen) mal kennenlernen um Deine Aussage von oben bekräftigen zu können.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Matzinger,

auch ich habe keine Massenfänge gemacht und auch einen Tag bin ich sogar Schneider gewesen. Das lag aber nicht an den Besatz denn der war reichlich drinn, und das Sonntags bei der 2ten Runde Preisangeln. Es lag einfach an dem Fisch der nicht beißen wollte durch das Wetter was zu warm wurde. Und ich wollte mit meinem Bericht niemanden auf die Füße treten, aber ich kann nur sagen das bei Kurt guter Besatz rein gekommen ist und das nicht nur beim Preisangeln. Am See 1 ist soviel Großer Fisch von Sonntag drinn geblieben, und das kann ich bezeugen da ich ja es gesehen habe und auch ungefähr wusste was raus geholt wurde, das ich die Aussage von Kurt verstehe wenn er sagt das der See noch voll ist. Es war sogar nach unsere Abreise das war Donnerstags,  noch lange nicht die großen aus dem See 1 raus die rein gekommen sind. Sogar eine Bachforelle, und ich habe sie gesehen, von über 8 Kilo schwamm noch munter im See rum.

Wir waren auch im letzten Jahr zum Preisangeln dort und haben eher Masse statt Klasse gemacht. Diese Jahr war es genau anders rum. Um auf so einer Anlage Erfolg zu haben sollte mann schon ein paar Tage verbringen. Ich hatte auf jedenfall meinen Spass und persönlichen Rekord gebrochen und das war an diesem Tag mein einziger Fang. 

ich wünsche euch allen einen schönen Angeltag und vergleicht nicht immer Die gezahlten Euronen mit dem Fang, denn dann müssten wir, die auf solche Anlagen gehen alle zu Hause bleiben

Euer Pingopalino


----------



## bosko (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Pingo,

ich kann mich meinen " Vorschreibern" nur anschließen. Da ich im Jahr ca 30-40 Angeltage an Forellenseen in Südjütland verbringe, weiß ich wo von hier geredet wird. Andere Angler zu informieren empfinde ich persönlich nicht als meckern . Zu deinen gefangenen Fischen ein ehrliches Petri heil.
Gruß Bosko


----------



## Andy Antitackle (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hurra, hurra,
Pfingsten ist bald da und wenn die meisten Angler
Pfingst-Montag einpacken und nach Hause Fahren komme ich für 4 Tage und mache die Seen in Uge leer.

Noch 9 Arbeitstage !

Bericht folgt !

Andy Antitackle


----------



## pingopalino (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



bosko schrieb:


> Moin Pingo,
> 
> ich kann mich meinen " Vorschreibern" nur anschließen. Da ich im Jahr ca 30-40 Angeltage an Forellenseen in Südjütland verbringe, weiß ich wo von hier geredet wird. Andere Angler zu informieren empfinde ich persönlich nicht als meckern . Zu deinen gefangenen Fischen ein ehrliches Petri heil.
> Gruß Bosko


 
Hallo,

wer von euch hat denn mal nach der Wirtschaftlichkeit solcher Anlagen gefragt die ganzen Kosten die ja auch wie bei uns in Deutschland ständig steigen ?  Ich bin kein Vertreter von Teichanlagenbesitzer, aber ich weiß wovon ich rede da ich sehr eng mit einem Besitzer in Deutschland befreundet bin. Die Kosten solcher Anlagen sind imens hoch, so das sie gerade in Deutschland explodiert sind. Fangen wir doch nur bei den Transportkosten an hören wir bei Strom auf. Mal abgesehen von den, wenn vorhanden, Personalkosten. Also wenn unter euch Leute sind die selbständig sind, die wissen wovon ich schreibe.

Das soll nicht bedeuten das ich zufrieden bin über die hohen Preise an den Teichanlagen!!  Aber was macht ein Teichbesitzer wenn die Kosten zu hoch werden?? die Preise erhöhen ist schlecht also wird der Besatz gekürzt, dies ist eine Marktwirtschaftliche Reaktion auf die erhöten Kosten der Anlage.

Gruß euer Pingopalino

und nicht so persönlich nehmen was ich hier schreibe.  Ich greife hier keinen namentlich an und ich will es auch garnicht, sondern ich schreibe allgemein. 

Petri Heil


----------



## Marcel-hl (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Bei mir ist es nun auch endlich wieder soweit ....
Fahren mit 5 Leuten das Pfingstwochenende nach Uge, weil wir leider in Roust und Nebel So keine Hütte mehr bekommen haben!

Kann Jemand etwas über die akutellen Wassertemperaturen in DK sagen ?
Vielleicht war ja sogar Jemand die letzten Tage/Wochen in Uge und kann was berichten!

Habe mit einem Freund gesprochen die letztes Wochenende in Roust waren und die Jungs haben nur auf Twister/Sbiro und Berkley Sparkle Eggs gefangen ...

Wäre über ein paar Infos sehr dankbar und stelle natürlich ein Bericht Online wenn Ich zurück bin!

Grüsse aus Lübeck

PS: Vielleicht ist ja noch jemand an dem Wochende in Uge.
Einfach mal melden, wir reisen mit einem VW Touran + Anhänger mit Schwimmbad-Werbung an, also kaum zu übersehen!


----------



## Andy Antitackle (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Marcel-hl,

Ich komme wie schon gesagt Pfingst-Montag für 4 Tage, also
laß noch was im See für mich :vik:.
Fahre seit 11 Jahren jedes Jahr nach Pfingsten nach Uge.
Sollen die anderen doch alle lieber nach Rodekrö oder Arrild oder sonst wohin fahren. Ich habe in Uge immer meinen Fisch gefangen. Man muß nur wissen, wo und wie. Viele Angler die über Uge schlecht reden sitzen die ganze Zeit an der Seite des Sees wo die Hütten stehen und angeln mit Wurm und Wasserkugel. Die Fangen dann in 4 Tagen Ihre 2 Fische und sind nur am meckern.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja kurz.

Gruß Andy Antitackle


----------



## Marcel-hl (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Wie gesagt, wir sind mit einem VW-Touran plus Anhänger dort, haben die Hütte 14.
Mein Vater ist Heute von seiner Tour wiedergekommen und hat in Nebel Sö in 3 Tage 19 Forellen gezogen.
Grund, Blinker, Pose fast alles hat gebissen.
Unter anderem eine 4,6 Kg Bachfrolle die meine Sbirorute in Bruch gelegt hat.
Jetzt schuldet Vater mir eine Rute und ich kann nochmal inverstieren vor unserem Turn.
Die waren insgesamt mit 8 Leuten dort und haben 53 Forellen gefangen :k und das an 3 Tage !
Das Wetter scheint wohl perfekt zu sein ....


----------



## bosko (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Andy Antitackle schrieb:


> Hallo Marcel-hl,
> 
> Ich komme wie schon gesagt Pfingst-Montag für 4 Tage, also
> laß noch was im See für mich :vik:.
> ...


Ich will auch nicht mehr meckern, wenn ich in Uge angele und schlecht fange.
Verrate mir doch mal wie man es macht!!!
Bleibt auch unter uns.
Gruß Bosko


----------



## frankyforello (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

#hHallo Freunde des Forellenangeln in Dänemark. Da wir 2Tage in und um Hvide Sande getestet haben, hier kurz ein paar Info´s für die "Pfingstangler":

Am Donnerstag waren wir bei Klittens Dambrug, ca. 1,5 km vorm Ortseingang Hvide Sande. Dieser Teich wurde ausgebaut und ist jetzt in "L-Form". Auf der Seite www.klittens-dambrug.dk   ist noch das alte Bild. Vor 3 Jahren haben wir dort mit 3 Leuten 42 Forellen gefangen (das war eine Sternstunde), alle zwischen 2-3 Kg. Da die Preise angezogen haben, haben wir es diesmal auf 4 Std., 1 Angel belassen (15 €). Ergebnis: 6 Forellen mit 4 Mann. Besonderheit: Besatz erfolgte erst gegen 12:00 Uhr, es war sehr stürmisch, auswerfen kaum möglich und leider hatte man sehr viel Grünzeug (Algen) am Haken. Die Anlage sieht aber ordentlich aus. Wir wären Abends bestimmt noch einmal hin gefahren, wenn diese blöden Algen nicht gewesen wären. 

Abends hatten wir einen Tipp bekommen, im Hafen soll auch ein P&T Teich sein. 4 Std. testen war angesagt. Dieser "Graben" ist nicht so mein Ding, auch wenn reichlich Fisch drin ist. Um 18:00 Uhr setzte der Besitzer noch 20 Fische ein, für diesen Tag das 3. Mal !! Man angelt auf 10 m Breite und ca. 75m Länge. Fische stehen übereinander beim Fjordeinlauf und Auslauf zur Hälteranlage - in der Mitte keine Chance auf Fisch. Nachdem fast alle Angler weg waren, stellten wir uns zum Auslauf und konnten noch 8 schöne und kampfstarke Forellen überlisten (besser gesagt stippen). 

Freitag sollte es zuerst an den Fjord gehen, vielleicht noch ein paar Heringe fangen und danach Richtung Sondervig oder Klegod. Tageskarte für den Fjord gelöst, tja und dann ging die Schleuse auf, so dass erstmal Grillen angesagt war. 4 Std. später haben wir ein paar Würfe versucht, und ich habe zumindestens einen Hering gefangen, das hatten wir uns anders vorgestellt. Witzig war, das auf der anderen Seite 3 Aale auf Heringspaternoster raus gegangen sind. 
In Sondervig angekommen, dachte ich, wir wären auf einen Golfplatz!#6 Super gepflegte Anlage, am "Schwarzen Brett" stand 2x50 kg eingesetzt. Vereinzelt lagen bei den Anglern 1, bzw. 2 schöne Forellen, nur war der Teich so voll, das an Angeln nicht zu denken war. Schade, dann eben nächstes Mal mit ein bischen früher aufstehen.
Weiter ging´s nach Klegod. Letztes Jahr war diese Anlage völlig verwildert, (das Bild unter danssee.dk ist nicht mehr aktuell)jetzt sieht die Anlage top gepflegt aus, mit Grillraum, Spielplatz für Kinder, etc. Stutzig machte uns, das hier nur 3 Angler am fischen waren (und nebenan in Sondervig proppevoll...#c). Nach dem 1 Angler eine Forelle von geschätzten 300gr #d rausgeholt hatte - sind wir wieder zurück in den Hafen, stippen, denn wir wollten schon ein paar größere fangen.Das klappte dann auch, 4 Angler - 17 Forellen in 4 Std. 

An beiden Tagen war es recht stürmisch, ansonsten hat es Spaß gemacht, auch wenn nächstes Mal mit Sicherheit Sondervig als erstes ausprobiert wird.|wavey:


----------



## porscher (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@ frankyforello

kannst du mir sagen wo genau die forellenanlage in hvide sande ist?ich kenn nur die etwas unterhalb von hs.wenn ich von süden nach hs komme.über die schleuse? rechts oder links? kenne mich in hs eigentlich gut aus,aber diese forellenanlage im hafen kenne ich noch nicht! DANKE schonmal


----------



## frankyforello (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



porscher schrieb:


> @ frankyforello
> 
> kannst du mir sagen wo genau die forellenanlage in hvide sande ist?ich kenn nur die etwas unterhalb von hs.wenn ich von süden nach hs komme.über die schleuse? rechts oder links? kenne mich in hs eigentlich gut aus,aber diese forellenanlage im hafen kenne ich noch nicht! DANKE schonmal


 
Kannte ich vorher auch nicht. Direkt rechts vor der Schleuse reinfahren (ist dann ausgeschildert) und ca. 200 Meter durch das "alte" Fischerdorf durch. Dort ist auch eine riesige Hälteranlage mit Tonnenweise Fisch. Einheimische erzählten uns, dass der Besitzer versuchen will, Dorsche aufzuziehen....
Alle anderen Anlagen sind wesentlich schöner, aber Fisch ist dort ohne Ende drin.


----------



## Peterpaul (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@ frankyforello

hab Deinen link mal korrigiert

http://www.klittens-dambrug.dk/de/default.htm


----------



## frankyforello (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Peterpaul schrieb:


> @ frankyforello
> 
> hab Deinen link mal korrigiert
> 
> http://www.klittens-dambrug.dk/de/default.htm


 
japs, dk als Endung ist besser, danke...


----------



## porscher (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@ frankyforelle Danke!
muss ich am kreisverkehr vor der schleuse rechts rein(aus süden richtung hvide sande kommend)? was kostet der spaß dort?wieviele ruten darf man nutzen? und wie oft wird dort besetzt?


----------



## frankyforello (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



porscher schrieb:


> @ frankyforelle Danke!
> muss ich am kreisverkehr vor der schleuse rechts rein(aus süden richtung hvide sande kommend)? was kostet der spaß dort?wieviele ruten darf man nutzen? und wie oft wird dort besetzt?


 
Direkt vor der Schleuse rechts (ca. 10 m vor der Schleuse aus Süden kommend)!
Alle Seen in und um Hvide Sande haben die gleichen Preise. 
1 Angel, 2 Std. = 10 €
1 Angel, 4 Std. = 15 €, usw.
1 Angel, Tageskarte 30 €, sprich, wenn man mit 2 Angeln angeln möchte, was ich zumindestens gerne tue, ist man für den ganzen Tag 60 € los...|gr:|gr:|gr: 
Es ist noch gar nicht so lange her, da haben wir 35 € für 2 Ruten eine Tageskarte gelöst (oder waren das 38 €??) Egal, finde es sehr teuer....


----------



## Andy Antitackle (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



bosko schrieb:


> Ich will auch nicht mehr meckern, wenn ich in Uge angele und schlecht fange.
> Verrate mir doch mal wie man es macht!!!
> Bleibt auch unter uns.
> Gruß Bosko


 
Kleiner Tip:

Morgens gleich nach dem hell werden und abends ab
zwei Stunden vor der goldenen Stunde angeln.
Am großen See mit Karpfenrute, Shimano-Rolle und Fire-Line.
Dazu 50-60Gramm Grundblei und 4-7m Auftreibend mitten im See  - je weiter je besser. Auf der Seite wo der Kindersee ist.
Zwinschendurch mal mit Spirolino und Streamer oder Power Bait versuchen. Wobei auch hier die Devise gilt - je weiter je besser.
Nur der fleißige Angler fängt auch Fische. Ausruhen kann man sich Mittags (nach dem Kartenspielen).
Zwinschendurch auch mal den guten alten Mepps Spinner nicht vergessen. Es gab Tage, da haben wir nur mit einem Meerforellenblinker in Kupger/Rot gefangen. 

Bericht folgt !

Gruß Andy Antitackle|wavey:


----------



## bosko (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Kurzer Bericht über vier Angeltage in Jütland

Freitag: vier Angler je 1 Rute 8 Stunden  in Anholm / Fole   =   3 Forellen
Sonnabend:      vier Angler je 1 Rute ca. 10 Stunden  in Arrild     = 17  Forellen
aber sehr viele Osteuropäer.
Sonntag:           vier Angler je 1 Rute ca. 10 Stunden  in Roedekro            = 13 Forellen
Montag:            vier Angler je 2 Ruten ca. 10 Stunden    in Arrild      = 21Forellen
teilweise um 3 Kilo
Gruß Bosko


----------



## frankyforello (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



bosko schrieb:


> Kurzer Bericht über vier Angeltage in Jütland
> 
> Freitag: vier Angler je 1 Rute 8 Stunden in Anholm / Fole = 3 Forellen
> Sonnabend: vier Angler je 1 Rute ca. 10 Stunden in Arrild = 17 Forellen
> ...


 
Na das sind ja auch ein paar Kilo zusammen gekommen...
Wie sind denn in Fole und Arrild die Preise ??


----------



## bosko (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@ frankyforello

Preise findest du hier: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





www.danssee.dk

Gruß Bosko


----------



## bosko (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



bosko schrieb:


> @ frankyforello
> 
> Preise findest du hier:
> 
> ...


 
Hallo , hallo

leider ein s zuviel

www.dansee.dk 
gruß Bosko


----------



## Andreas-HH (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

War jemand letztes Wochenende oder die Tage los?
Wenn ja wo und was gefangen?

Will dieses WE mal wieder Gas geben.


----------



## Kescherdriller (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin zusammen#h

Wollte den Trööt mal wieder hochholen!!!!

Wie sieht es aus in DK,war mal wieder jemand dort??

Vor allem bei Kurt(Rödekro)? Infos!!

Gruß und TL,

Kescherdriller


----------



## Andreas-HH (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Waren vor 3 Wochen bei Joe.
Da ging so gut wie gar nix.
War einfach zu warm.

War sonst noch jemand los?


----------



## jadehai (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin zusammen war vom 16-20.7 bei Kurt in Rodekro.

Also ich muß sagen ich würde mir es ganz genau überlegen ob ich da noch mal hinfahre,gebissen hat so gut wie gar nichts war glreich am Mo. angeln 9Std 1Forelle und am Mi. 12 std auch 1 Forelle .Habe alles auspropiert was nur ging.
Fisch ist genug drin aber alle nur am springen (Karpfenlaus)

Und was ,momentan noch dazukommt es wird nur noch 1 mal eingesetzt die Woche direkt vom Lkw.

Ich werde das nächste mal nach Ribe fahren.


----------



## M/O\P (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo all,

gut zu wissen, da ein Kumpel und ich unser jährliches "extrem" 48h Dauerfischen bei (Kronen-)Kurt ab Dienstag am See 2 durchführen wollen(wollten)?! Welche Alternative gibt es für uns? Also, wir wollen mit unserem VW Camper ans Wasser ran, Grill und Karpfenliegen raus, Pod Pod mit Bissanzeiger aufgebaut, Ruten raus(auf Grund auftreiben) und nach Lust und Laune mal mit dem Spinner, oder Spiro etwas testen bzw. arbeiten. Die gefangenen Forellen nach Möglichkeit per Setzkescherhälterung(da 48h Dauerangeln) und zu guter Letzt auch mit etwas Bier und weiterem den verbliebenen Tag und auch die Nacht gutgehen lassen.

Also, Ergebnis sollte sein, das wir zumindest die eine, oder andere Forelle "ergaunern" können. Explizit auch Nachts(hat jemand in letzter Zeit Nachts dort gefischt?! Unser Anfahrtsweg aus dem nördlichsten NRW(Kreis MI) ist auch nicht zu unterschätzen(bei den Spritpreisen derzeit), somit nach Möglichkeit nur südliches DK.

Bitte um viele Antworten(gängige und fängige Alternativen), da es schon am 31.07. für und bis max. Freitag 3.08. losgeht.
Was sind denn derzeit die fängigsten Köder????
Hatte mir letztjährig extra die "Truttas" angeschaft, aber konnte leider keinerlei Erfolge verzeichnen.
Das Gesamtergebnis letztes Jahr an Forellen ähnelt dem vorherigen Eintrag doch sehr. Auch das Einsetzverhalten und fehlen der Hälteranlagen im See.

So bitte alle mal fleissig Antworten!

Grüsse

M/O\P


----------



## expert_ck (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@ M/O\P
Warum wolltIhr soweit fahren. Für mich ist DK bei den schon erwähnte Benzinpreisen, vor Allem aber wg. des Besatzes (Nichtbesatz) und der Fangergebnisse gestorben. Die Abzocke bei Kronen-Kurt erst recht.

Schaut Euch mal Jevenstedt/SH an. Erstklassiger See (mal im Forum suchen nach Angelsee Jevenstedt), super Besatz.
Der Besitzer, Volker, ist sehr nett und immer mit hilfsbereit. Sicherlich auch bei Euren "Sonderwünschen. Mit Auto ans Wasser ist dort kein Problem, Grillen wohl auch nicht.

www.angelsee-jevenstedt.de


Gruß
Chris


----------



## dkanglerpapa (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin @ all,
ich möchte mich kurz vorstellen:
mache mit meinem 8j alten Sohn seit Anfang diesen Jahres Forellenangeln in Blavand am dazugehörigen Teich des Campingplatzes die ersten Angelversuche. Waren auch schon 1,5 kg dabei. Ich weiß nicht ob der Eigentümer größere einsetzt, hat jedenfalls noch keiner dort rausgezogen.
Nun plane ich, nachdem ich hier schon diesen tröt vom Anfang bis zu Seite 25 durch habe und immer mehr Interesse habe diese Art des Zeitvertreib mit dem Sohn zu intensivieren ab dem 8.8. einen Trip an der Nordseeküste bis hoch nach Skagen. Die südlichen Seen habe ich jetzt alle auf Dansee gefunden, weiß aber nicht welcher dieses Jahr noch zu empfehlen ist, weiter oben hat hier noch niemand was empfohlen. Hat da mal irgend jemand n tipp?

Gruß 
Ralf


----------



## Forellendavid (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



dkanglerpapa schrieb:


> Moin @ all,
> ich möchte mich kurz vorstellen:
> mache mit meinem 8j alten Sohn seit Anfang diesen Jahres Forellenangeln in Blavand am dazugehörigen Teich des Campingplatzes die ersten Angelversuche. Waren auch schon 1,5 kg dabei. Ich weiß nicht ob der Eigentümer größere einsetzt, hat jedenfalls noch keiner dort rausgezogen.
> Nun plane ich, nachdem ich hier schon diesen tröt vom Anfang bis zu Seite 25 durch habe und immer mehr Interesse habe diese Art des Zeitvertreib mit dem Sohn zu intensivieren ab dem 8.8. einen Trip an der Nordseeküste bis hoch nach Skagen. Die südlichen Seen habe ich jetzt alle auf Dansee gefunden, weiß aber nicht welcher dieses Jahr noch zu empfehlen ist, weiter oben hat hier noch niemand was empfohlen. Hat da mal irgend jemand n tipp?
> ...



Hallo an alle !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Das würde mich auch interessieren !!!!!!!!!!!! Was macht eigentlich unser alter Freund Kurt !?!? ;+ Wir planen im Herbst wieder hoch zu fahren !!! Und mich persönlich interessier der See 18 !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sieht Klasse aus !!! Aber was steckt dahinter !!!! 

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanke und LG David :vik:


----------



## kf123 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo.
Wollte mit meiner Frau eigentlich auch nächste Woche für 2 Tage nach Rodekro.
Wir hatten vor 2 Jahren auch schon mal Erfahrung mit der Karpfenlaus gemacht. Die Fische sprangen und es ging nichts.

Wie ist denn grad die Situation dort? Denke mal wenn in Rodekro die Karpfenlaus ist, wirds woanders  auch so sein oder?
Frueskov soll ja auch ganz gut sein?
Ansonsten werden wir mal Jevenstedt testen.


----------



## bosko (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin, moin

kurzer Bericht aus Anholm/Fole aus zweiter Hand.
Zwei Bekannte von mir haben zwei Tage geangelt, 0 Fisch.
Ein anderer Angler war zur gleichen Zeit den 11.ten Tag mit dem Wohnwagen dort,= 11 Tage  9 Fische!! Liegt es am Besatz und an der Geldmacherei???

Gruß Bosko


----------



## forellenspezie (9. August 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin @ all,
fahre morgen nach Kronen Kurt:bERICHT FOLGT:

Am Dienstag war ich für 3 Stunden bei strahlenden Sonnenschein in Uge.
2 Ruten,eine auf Grund die andere geschleppt.
Auf Grund tat sich gar nichts(sämtliche variationen getestet).
In den letzten 15 min. bekam ich mein ersten und einzigen Biss auf schwarzen Streamer,
die Belohnung war eine schöne 7 Pfund Forelle.
Ich war in letzter Zeit leider nicht mehr so oft zum Angeln(zwecks Nachwuchs...freu)
daher auch keine Berichte....was sich aber jetzt wieder ändern werd.

ersmal...Forellenspezie


----------



## Andreas-HH (10. August 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



forellenspezie schrieb:


> Moin @ all,
> fahre morgen nach Kronen Kurt:bERICHT FOLGT:



#6

Bin gespannt.
Good luck!


----------



## bosko (12. August 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Kurzer Bericht aus Rödekro.

2 Tage  "a" 6Stunden mit zwei Ruten geangelt: = 2 Forellen

Am Besatz kann es nicht liegen, es waren viele und gute Fische im See 2.
Andere Angler haten auch nicht mehr Glück.

Gruß Bosko


----------



## forellenspezie (14. August 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

KRONENKURT


forellenspezie schrieb:


> Moin @ all,
> fahre morgen nach Kronen Kurt:bERICHT FOLGT:
> 
> Am Dienstag war ich für 3 Stunden bei strahlenden Sonnenschein in Uge.
> ...


----------



## forellenspezie (14. August 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

P.S:
Am Freitag gegen 16 Uhr kam der LKW mit den Forellen.
Fisch ist genug in allen Seen.


----------



## magicmeyer (16. August 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo! Ich bin neu im forum!
Ich suche einen Forellensee in dk wo man direkt am see viellecht eine kleine hütte, oder ähnliches anmieten kann, ohne ein heiden geld für eine tageskarte und die übernachtung zu bezahlen.
Hast du vielleicht einen tip?


----------



## Andreas-HH (16. August 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



magicmeyer schrieb:


> Hallo! Ich bin neu im forum!
> Ich suche einen Forellensee in dk wo man direkt am see viellecht eine kleine hütte, oder ähnliches anmieten kann, ohne ein heiden geld für eine tageskarte und die übernachtung zu bezahlen.
> Hast du vielleicht einen tip?



Moin moin,

hast Du schon mal auf www.dansee.dk geguckt.
Dort sind einige Seen gelistet, wo es auch Hütten zu mieten gibt.
Die Preise kannst Du dort auch ersehen.
Klick Dich einfach mal durch.

Viel Erfolg.
Gruß Andreas.


----------



## forellenspezie (16. August 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



magicmeyer schrieb:


> Hallo! Ich bin neu im forum!
> Ich suche einen Forellensee in dk wo man direkt am see viellecht eine kleine hütte, oder ähnliches anmieten kann, ohne ein heiden geld für eine tageskarte und die übernachtung zu bezahlen.
> Hast du vielleicht einen tip?


 


Hallo magicmeyer,
wenn Du ein Wochenende billig Angeln und eine Hütte brauchst,dann musst mal nach Uge fahren!
Die haben ein Angebot das immer das letzte Wochenende im Monat gilt:48 Std. Angeln für 55 Euro,wenn Du denn noch eine Hütte mietest kommst Du noch billiger weg.
Hier die Telefonnummer:004574644498 
Eine 10 qm Hütte kostet normalerweise 34 Euro pro Übernachtung,Du bekommst Sie aber auch mit den Wochenendangebot inclusive Angeln für 100 Euro!!Einfach am Telefon den Preis vorschlagen,sonst bestell schöne grüsse von Sascha aus Nordfriesland!!
mfg   forellenspezie


----------



## sbiroman (17. August 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

War von euch in letzter Zeit jemand in Uge?


----------



## Forellendavid (20. August 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



forellenspezie schrieb:


> KRONENKURT





Hallöchen !!!

Kann mir jemand was zum Wasserstand bei Kurt sagen ?? Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das man bei Niedrigwasser schlechte Karten hat !! Am liebsten wäre mir ne Info vom See2 !!!

Erstmal Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanke an euch !!!

Gruß David#h


----------



## forellenspezie (20. August 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo David,

der Wasserstand in allen See´n ist extrem hoch!
Am See 2 wo Du auch links zum See 4 fahren kannst,ist das Wasser sogar so hoch das Du da garnicht mehr mit den Auto stehen kannst(direkt bei den beiden grossen büschen).
Ist übrigens meine lieblingsstelle am See 2(grund...3,50 m vorfach auftreibend).

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Forellendavid (21. August 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Forellenspezi !!!!!!!!

Das sind doch eigentlich ganz gute Aussichten !!! So warm war der Sommer nicht !!! Es sollte eigentlich ab Septemper Oktober los gehen mit beissen !!

Danke für die Info !!! #6


Gruß David


----------



## olli3278 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo.

War jemand vor kurzem mal in Uge und hat ein paar gute Tips? Wollte morgen mal hin.


----------



## sbiroman (27. August 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hoffentlich bin ich nicht zu spät dran!!???
Ich kann nämlich momentan nur jedem abraten nach Uge zu fahren. Ich war von Montag bis Mittwoch mit 3 Kollegen dort.
Wir haben vom Fliegenfischen über Blinkern, Sbiro, Grund usw. alles ausprobiert. Und wir haben zu viert eine ganze Forelle gefangen! Wasserstand ist super hoch, und die Forellen haben Karpfenläuse #q

Der Teich kocht quasi schon, weil dort so viel Fisch drin ist. Und springen tun sie auch andauernd. Aber es wird nichts gefangen.


----------



## olli3278 (29. August 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@ Sbiromann

Tja, leider kam deine Antwort zu spät.
Mußte nämlich die selben Erfahrungen machen wie du. In Uge wie auch in den anderen umliegenden Seen (Rodekro) geht zur Zeit nichts bzw. kaum etwas.


----------



## Forellendavid (29. August 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo an alle !!!!!!!!! |wavey:

Ich muß wirklich sagen das es mittlerweile offensichtlich ist das die Fänge in DK stark zurückgehen !! Wir haben dieses Jahr noch einmal unseren Urlaub in Rodekro gebucht (zum 6.Mal)!! Ich hoffe das es sich halbwegs lohnt denn sonst wirds wohl das letzte mal sein das wir nach DK zum Put and Take fahren !!! Wir haben sicherheitshalber dieses Jahr schon einen 2 Tägigen Anschluß in Wester Ohrstedt gebucht weil die Chancen auf ordentliche Forellen teilweise dort schon höher sind !!!

Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie das in DK weitergeht !!! Ich habe zwischenzeitlich mal nachgefragt bei anderen Gewässerinhabern in DK !! Aber positives habe ich nur aus dem Norden gehört !!! Munkbro z.B. soll nicht schlecht sein !! (aber doch eher klein)

Also immer her mit Fangmeldungen aus DK um zu sehen wo der Trend hingeht damit nicht noch mehr Leute umsonst fahren !!! 

Liebe Grüsse 

|wavey:


----------



## tuscha108 (29. August 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo

Ein Kumpel von mir hat am WE *16* Forellen gefangen in Rodekro am großen See alle in der Nacht ab 2-6uhr. 3-4m Auftreibend mit Paste.

Also es wird gefangen nur gewußt wie!!!!!#6


----------



## Forellendavid (30. August 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo !!!

na irgendwann mußten ja auch mal positive Nachrichten kommen !!! :m Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt und nen Tag am Wasser ist eh nie verloren !!! 

lg David


----------



## olli3278 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

In Uge hat auch das Nachtangeln nichts genützt, obwohl genügend Fische in den Seen sind. Wassertemperatur ist dort übrigens am Grund gemessene *20 *Grad. Vielleicht fahre ich in 2 Wochen nochmal in der Hoffnung, das die Fische mal langsam Hunger bekommen.
Sollte es wieder nicht klappen werde ich alternativ entweder  mal nach Jevenstedt/Wester Ohrstedt oder an andere Seen in DK fahren. Hat evtl. jemand nen Tip welcher See da empfehlenswert ist?


----------



## Forellendavid (30. August 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



olli3278 schrieb:


> In Uge hat auch das Nachtangeln nichts genützt, obwohl genügend Fische in den Seen sind. Wassertemperatur ist dort übrigens am Grund gemessene *20 *Grad. Vielleicht fahre ich in 2 Wochen nochmal in der Hoffnung, das die Fische mal langsam Hunger bekommen.
> Sollte es wieder nicht klappen werde ich alternativ entweder  mal nach Jevenstedt/Wester Ohrstedt oder an andere Seen in DK fahren. Hat evtl. jemand nen Tip welcher See da empfehlenswert ist?




Schau mal auf www.dansee.dk und dann den See 18 !!! Mit dem Inhaber habe ich telefoniert !!! Der macht nen guten Eindruck !!! Auch habe ich im Board gelesen das der nicht schlecht sein soll !! Aber eben weit im Norden#schnief#

LG David


----------



## olli3278 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Von dem See habe ich auch gutes gehört, ist für meinen Geschmack allerdings zu klein. Dann kann man auch nach Frueskov fahren, wo auch sehr gut besetzt wird, allerdings sollte man nichts gegen Körperkontakt zu anderen Anglern haben |uhoh:


----------



## Forellendavid (30. August 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



olli3278 schrieb:


> Von dem See habe ich auch gutes gehört, ist für meinen Geschmack allerdings zu klein. Dann kann man auch nach Frueskov fahren, wo auch sehr gut besetzt wird, allerdings sollte man nichts gegen Körperkontakt zu anderen Anglern haben |uhoh:



geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeenau !!! Deswegen fahre ich nach Rodekro !! Denn die Anlage an sich ist wirklich klasse !!! Viiiiiiiel Platz !!

LG David


----------



## troutnorge (30. August 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo zusammen,

Anfang Oktober geht es zum Familienurlaub in die Nähe von Römö nach Ballum Strand. Natürlich wollte ich dann die Chance nutzen und an einem Pute&Take Teich zuschlagen. Bis jetzt waren wir immer weiter im Norden, weshalb ich hier fragen wollte, ob jemand einen guten Tipp für die Gegend parat hat oder wie es zur Zeit in Arrild, Ribe und Fole aussieht.

Viele Grüße

Troutnorge


----------



## Fantoma2K (30. August 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

hab jetzt schon viel negatives über arrild gehört... ich selber hab da immer sehr gut gefangen...

roust ist auch nicht schlecht in der gegend...

hinter arrild ist auch noch ein see... hat ein deutscher gepachtet... leider weiss ich nicht den namen des teiches


----------



## troutnorge (31. August 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Fantoma2K,

wann hast du denn das letzte Mal in Arrild und mit welchen Ködern erfolgreich zugeschlagen #6 

Meinst du das Roust in der Nähe von Esbjerg? 

Viele Grüße

Troutnorge


----------



## Fantoma2K (31. August 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

das letzte mal war bei mir vor 2 jahren... und da hab ich erfolgreich mit powerbait und einer 6gr pose gefischt. sowohl an den kleinen teich als auch am grossen in der nähe der brücke.

aber ich weiss von bekannten, die dieses jahr im märz da waren, dass sie in einer woche zu viert nur 3 fische gefangen haben und die fangen ansonsten sehr gut.

der vorteil an arrild ist diese 20std karte, die man nach bedarf abstempeln kann

roust --> http://www.lystfiskergaarden.dk/


und das war das fangergebnis bei dem deutschen hinter arrild


----------



## Verstippt (31. August 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Das sind ja mal ordentliche Brocken, wie schwer waren die im Schnitt?


----------



## olli3278 (31. August 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Würde mich auch interessieren, wo der Deutsche hinter Arrild liegt bzw. wie man dort hin kommt.


----------



## Fantoma2K (31. August 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

hab die inet adresse gefunden

http://www.renbaek-fiskersoe.dk/


----------



## troutnorge (3. September 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Fantoma2K,

vielen Dank für deine Bemühungen. Die Anlage liegt von unserer Hütte aus gesehen sogar dichter als Arrild 
Wann hattest du dort das letzte Mal zugeschlagen? Bei mir dauert es ja nicht mehr lange, bis ich mal wieder in dänischen Gewässer räubern kann :vik:

Viele Grüße

Troutnorge


----------



## Fantoma2K (5. September 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

wie gesagt... vor 2 jahren...

bin die letzten mal in der nähe von hvide sande gewesen...

und im oktober gehts nach nr. vorupör


----------



## bosko (15. September 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Angelsee Frueskov krusa bei Joe

Moin, moin

ich habe die letzten Male in Krusa bei Joe sehr schlecht gefangen. Hat mich mein Angelglück verlassen, oder ist Joe mit dem Besatz in letzter Zeit etwas zurückhaltener?
Habt Ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?
Ich war am Donnerstag in Arrild und konnte am hinteren See in
vier Stunden fünf Forellen um 1,5 Kg fangen.Die meißten anderen Angler fingen in der selben Zeit eine oder garkeine Forelle, ich habe Glück gehabt und stand an der richtigen Stelle.

gruß Bosko


----------



## CFREEZER (19. September 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Also ich will vom 6.10.07 bis 8.10.07 in dk angeln fahren.Wir sind drei Leute und hatten an mjöls gedacht kann mir jemand darüber was sagen oder gibts noch ne bessere Adresse?
Wäre dankbar für antworten!!
Gruß CFREEZER


----------



## Borstenwurm (20. September 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



CFREEZER schrieb:


> Also ich will vom 6.10.07 bis 8.10.07 in dk angeln fahren.Wir sind drei Leute und hatten an mjöls gedacht kann mir jemand darüber was sagen oder gibts noch ne bessere Adresse?
> Wäre dankbar für antworten!!
> Gruß CFREEZER


 
Mjöls ist schwierig zu beangeln > durch den aktuell hohen Wasserstand!
Wenn ich jetzt nach draussen schaue, regnet es wieder wie wild. Ohne Wathose kommst du in Mjöls auch nicht an Uferangelstellen. Der See ist auch ziemlich tief > bis 16m!
Wenn es den Forellen zu stressig ist, tauchen sie einfach ab, und du stehst da, wie der letzte Idiot.

Ich würde zum Rödekro Fiskepark fahren. Da gibt es fünf Seen mit 13,5 ha beangelbarer Wasserfläche und die Fische beissen auch gut.

Forellenseen bei Rödekro:

www.rodekro-fiskepark.dk

Grenznahe Seen:

www.uge-lystfiskeri.dk
www.frueskov.dk
www.arrild-fiskesee.dk
www.storkesoen.dk 
Bakkegardens Lystfiskeri > An der E45
Anholm Fiskesö > Gram

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## Forellendavid (20. September 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Borstenwurm schrieb:


> Mjöls ist schwierig zu beangeln > durch den aktuell hohen Wasserstand!
> Wenn ich jetzt nach draussen schaue, regnet es wieder wie wild. Ohne Wathose kommst du in Mjöls auch nicht an Uferangelstellen. Der See ist auch ziemlich tief > bis 16m!
> Wenn es den Forellen zu stressig ist, tauchen sie einfach ab, und du stehst da, wie der letzte Idiot.
> 
> ...




Hallo Borstenwurm !!!

Du schreibst das es in Rodekro gut läuft !! Wann warst du denn das letzte mal dort ???? 

LG David |wavey:


----------



## stefanwitteborg (21. September 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

...er hat dazu nen eigenen Tread aufgemacht...
...glaube es war der 19.09.2007...


----------



## Kescherdriller (21. September 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

...stimmt,habe mich da auch schon verdaddelt#d

..dachte es wäre dort in der Nähe wat neues aufgemacht#q

TL,
Kescherdriller


----------



## Andreas-HH (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



bosko schrieb:


> Angelsee Frueskov krusa bei Joe
> 
> Moin, moin
> 
> ...



Moin,

kann ich eigentlich nicht behaupten.
Obwohl die letzten beiden Male fast gar nichts ging.
Das lag aber hoffentlich daran, dass es viel zu warm war.
Zu der Zeit lief es aber auch nirgendswo, weder in DK 
noch an heimischen Seen. #c


----------



## eike (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo ich bin neu im Forum,möchte bald mal nach Wester-Ohrstedt kann mir jemand Tipps geben wie und an welchem der Teiche ich angeln sollte auch köder und angeltiefe würden mich interessieren


----------



## expert_ck (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@eike

Erst mal herzlich willkommen,

grundsätzlich Köder wie an alle anderen Teichen auch.
Ich würde Teich 2 (unterer See) vorziehen, aber immer mit richtig Großen rechnen.
Kleine Wobbler bis 1m Tiefe gehen ganz gut. (Hab jedenfalls immer was gefangen damit)

Wie auch sonst überall, die Fische wollen "erarbeitet werden", schleppen schhleppen schleppen ....

Am WE ist es immer gut besucht, 1 Std. vor Öffnung sollte man schon min. da sein.

Gruß
Chris

PS: Schau mal direkt im W.-O. Trööt nach #6


----------



## tuscha108 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

|krach:sooooo komme gerade aus Rodekro von Kronekurt

ich sag nur könnt ihr vergessen keine Hälter im Wasser es wurden auch schon seit einer Woche keine Fische eingesetzt aber Kassiert wird immer noch fleißig.

Gefangen wird dementsprechend schlecht.

Ich hab erstmal die schnauze voll :v


----------



## Matzinger (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



tuscha108 schrieb:


> |krach:sooooo komme gerade aus Rodekro von Kronekurt
> 
> ich sag nur könnt ihr vergessen keine Hälter im Wasser es wurden auch schon seit einer Woche keine Fische eingesetzt aber Kassiert wird immer noch fleißig.
> 
> ...



Moin Tuscha,

wundert mich eigentlich, dass Du als "SHler und oft nach DK - Fahrer" nochmal zu Kronen - Kurt gefahren bist... .
Wie schon oft von mir geschrieben, boykottiere ich alle grenznahnen Anlagen. Meines Erachtens wirst Du da nur besch....
100 % mehr zahlen und 50 % weniger Besatz.

Das man mal nichts fängt kann schon mal passieren (so wie ich gestern in Wester-Ohrstedt, außer eine an der Flanke gehakte 3 kg Goldforelle), nur sollte die Chance auf einen Fang durch einen fairen Besatz gewahrt sein.

Na ja. "Es ist halt genug Fisch im See, es muss ja nicht gesetzt werden."

In WO war gestern absolut tote Hose. Am See 2 wurden 6 Fische "regulär" gefangen. Besatz , auch mit sehr großen Fischen ist ohne Ende drin. Gestern war halt zu schönes Wetter, der Wind drehte und es kommt hinzu, dass die Fische voller Laich sind.
Wie immer im Oktober: Schwierig, schwierig.

ChrisCk hat eine von knapp 10 Pfund gefangen.


----------



## Forellendavid (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



tuscha108 schrieb:


> |krach:sooooo komme gerade aus Rodekro von Kronekurt
> 
> ich sag nur könnt ihr vergessen keine Hälter im Wasser es wurden auch schon seit einer Woche keine Fische eingesetzt aber Kassiert wird immer noch fleißig.
> 
> ...




Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh Sch.......e !:c

Das hört sich ja beschissen an. Und ich habe meinen Urlaub dort gebucht !!! Nebenan ist doch noch ne ähnliche Anlage hat dort schon jemand Erfahrungen ?? Was soll ich jetzt machen ??? In 3 Wochen solls losgehen !! Son Mist !!

Wie hoch ist denn der Wasserstand ???

Gruß David


----------



## nossi (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo 

Ein Tip von mir wäre der storchensee (storkesoen) in Ribe iss auch net allzuweit wech . Wir waren vom 15-19.10 dort und haben sehr gut gefangen(31,25,17..naja einer hatte keine  hat sich auch keine mühe gegeben.)alle von 1,5  - 3,0.Regelmässig täglich besatz   ca 8.00 - 9.00 Uhr für jeden sichtbar.

Am grossen see in der hinteren hälfte angeln wo sich ein steg befindet.Am kleineren see   entweder ganz vorne  oder ganz hinten.

PS:Wichtig immer Augen aufhalten und schaun wo sich der Schwarm befindet da sich die Fische bei unserem Aufenthalt recht flach aufhielten .
Hoffe es kann dir oder euch  helfen .


----------



## Forellendavid (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



nossi schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ein Tip von mir wäre der storchensee (storkesoen) in Ribe iss auch net allzuweit wech . Wir waren vom 15-19.10 dort und haben sehr gut gefangen(31,25,17..naja einer hatte keine  hat sich auch keine mühe gegeben.)alle von 1,5  - 3,0.Regelmässig täglich besatz   ca 8.00 - 9.00 Uhr für jeden sichtbar.
> 
> ...




Hallo Nossi !!

Danke Dir für deine schnelle Info !! Ist auf alle Fälle eine Alternative !! Wie lange fährst du denn ab der Grenze nach Ribbe ????

Ich habe bei Kurt direkt angefragt und folgende Antwort bekommen !!!

"Hallo! Im der Sommerzeit wird nur einmahl in der Woche eingesetzt, es ist tierkvelerrei sie im sommer zu hältern.
Und man fängt auch gut obwohl nicht jeden tag bestezt wird.Jetzt haben wir die Fische im hälter und es wir im einen von den 3 Seen taglich besetzt. "

Nur so zur Info !!

LG David


----------



## porscher (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

wenn man gemütlich fährt so ca. 90 minuten ab der deutsche grenze nach ribe!


----------



## troutnorge (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo David,

war Anfang Oktober zum Familienurlaub eine Woche in der Nähe der Insel Römö. Einen Tag haben wir dann auch zum Angeln in Ribe genutzt. 
Da mir die beiden großen Teiche ehrlich gesagt zu riesig waren, haben wir uns für den kleineren Teich direkt am Parkplatz entschieden. Dieser war auch am Besten von Anglern (ca. 15) besucht, während an den großen Seen drei oder vier Angler ihr Glück versucht haben. Fisch ist im kleinen Teich auf jeden Fall richtig gut drin, aber so richtig beißen wollten sie nicht. Hatte das Glück, ca. 15 min einen Schwarm vor der Nase zu haben, den ich in der Zeit dann auch um drei Forellen mit geschleppten PB "gelichtet" habe. Geangelt haben wir 3h und am Ende hatte ich fünf zwischen 1,5 bis 3kg. Mein Schwager hatte eine um ca. 800g. Gesehen an den anwesenden Anglern ist aber nicht wirklich viel gefangen worden. Neben unseren Fischen sind noch insgesamt drei Forellen bei den Anderen rausgekommen. Ein großes Manko an dem kleine Teich ist die geringe Breite. Ich hatte öfters mit Mitanglern zu kämpfen, die mit nicht gerade kleinen Spiro´s direkt vor meine Füße geworfen haben, was ganz massiv einsetzte, als ich den Schwarm vor der Nase hatte. Die Forellen habe ich extra an der Stelle daneben ausgedrillt, um den Schwarm nicht zu beunruhigen, aber das ständige Geplansche von (für den Teich) überdimensionalen Spiros hat dann die Forellen ganz wild gemacht und dafür gesorgt, dass sie sich dann verzogen und über den Teich verteilt haben .
Ach so, eine der Forellen hatte ich mit Fliege in der Fettflosse gehackt und die fünfte ebenfalls mit geschleppten PB und Posenmontage. Einige Bisse hatte ich auch noch, aber die Anspannung dann manchmal zu groß und der Anschlag kam zu früh... #d

Viele Grüße und Pretri Heil für deinen Ausflug

Troutnorge


----------



## Forellendavid (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



troutnorge schrieb:


> Hallo David,
> 
> war Anfang Oktober zum Familienurlaub eine Woche in der Nähe der Insel Römö. Einen Tag haben wir dann auch zum Angeln in Ribe genutzt.
> Da mir die beiden großen Teiche ehrlich gesagt zu riesig waren, haben wir uns für den kleineren Teich direkt am Parkplatz entschieden. Dieser war auch am Besten von Anglern (ca. 15) besucht, während an den großen Seen drei oder vier Angler ihr Glück versucht haben. Fisch ist im kleinen Teich auf jeden Fall richtig gut drin, aber so richtig beißen wollten sie nicht. Hatte das Glück, ca. 15 min einen Schwarm vor der Nase zu haben, den ich in der Zeit dann auch um drei Forellen mit geschleppten PB "gelichtet" habe. Geangelt haben wir 3h und am Ende hatte ich fünf zwischen 1,5 bis 3kg. Mein Schwager hatte eine um ca. 800g. Gesehen an den anwesenden Anglern ist aber nicht wirklich viel gefangen worden. Neben unseren Fischen sind noch insgesamt drei Forellen bei den Anderen rausgekommen. Ein großes Manko an dem kleine Teich ist die geringe Breite. Ich hatte öfters mit Mitanglern zu kämpfen, die mit nicht gerade kleinen Spiro´s direkt vor meine Füße geworfen haben, was ganz massiv einsetzte, als ich den Schwarm vor der Nase hatte. Die Forellen habe ich extra an der Stelle daneben ausgedrillt, um den Schwarm nicht zu beunruhigen, aber das ständige Geplansche von (für den Teich) überdimensionalen Spiros hat dann die Forellen ganz wild gemacht und dafür gesorgt, dass sie sich dann verzogen und über den Teich verteilt haben .
> ...



Hallo Troutnorgel

Danke für den tollen Bericht !!! Ich denke ich werds vom ersten Tag bei Kurt abhängig machen.  Sollte bei Kurt in Rodekro garnichts gehen werde ich den 2 Tag nach Ribe fahren denn dort scheint es ja zu gehen. Und den 3. und 4. Tag sind wir eh in Wester-Ohrstedt. Freuen tuen wir uns auf alle Fälle schon riesig !!

LG David


----------



## eike (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo gibt es in W.O besonders fängige Plätze oder ist es egal wo man sitzt,soll ja angeblich auch an Forellen seen besonders fängige Plätze geben,will dort mal hin kann mir jemand weiter helfen....habe noch nie Forellen geangelt


----------



## Hang Loose (21. November 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo,

Ich habe festgestellt das es in W-O ziehmlich egal ist wo du stehst. Die Teiche sind sehr klein und wenn wenig betrieb ist, kannst Du fast überall hinwerfen.

Gruß und viel Spass#h


----------



## Forellendavid (23. November 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !!!!!! Hallo an alle !!!!!!! 


Hier ein kurzer Bericht von 4 Tagen Angelausflug !!!

1 Tag Rodekro See 2 !!        15 Stück bis 4.5kg
2 Tag Rodekro See 2 !!        16 Stück bis 5,0kg
3 Tag Wester Ohrstedt !!       7 Stück  bis 5,5kg
4 Tag Wester Ohrstedt !!     11 Stück  bis 6,5 kg

Gesamtgewicht: ca 100 kg Lebendgewicht
Köder: Bienemaden in verschiedenen Kombinationen

Montage: seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr fein !!! 0,16mm Hautschnur, Kleiner Spirol. und stehende Montage !!

Auf schleppen haben wir nur max 5 Fische gefangen

Fangzeit: gaaaaanz früh morgens (gegen 5:00 gings los)

Besatz: in Rodekro jeden Tag (Samstag und Sonntag) je ca 8 voll Kescher im See 2 !!

Fazit !! Sooooooooo schlecht ist es bei Kurt dann doch nicht !!! Also ich für meinen Teil war zurfrieden. 

Auch Wester Ohrstedt lief gut und die Unterkunft kann ich wämstens empfehlen.

Gruß und falls Fragen einfach PN !!!

David


----------



## Forellendavid (23. November 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

noch weitere Fotos findet ihr unter forellenhof.biz !! (Jürgen,Thomas oder Atze und natürlich ich der David)

Bis dann !!!!! |wavey:

DAVID


----------



## cozmo (23. November 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

wie ist das momentan mit der fliege zu fischen??? spiele mit dem gedanken mal nach wester ohrstedt zu fahren!!! läßt das umfeld zu dort mit der fliege zu fischen, also ist dort genug platz???

und wo stehen die fische???? müßte ich mit sinkendem vorfach fischen????


----------



## raubfisch*angler (25. November 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo war jemand in den letzten tagen wochen Tusågård Put & Take Teichen?


----------



## Hang Loose (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Forellendavid schrieb:


> Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !!!!!! Hallo an alle !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Hier ein kurzer Bericht von 4 Tagen Angelausflug !!!
> ...


 

Top Jungs, #r

möchte auch mal wieder los, schaffe es aber irgenwie nicht so wirklich. Denke ich muß mal Zeit schaffen.

Gruß aus HH


----------



## Borstenwurm (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Moin !

Wie sieht es zur Zeit in Mjöls bei Thomas aus?

Ich wollte am So mal mit einem Kollegen hin!

Geht noch was auf Fliege? Oberflächenaktivität?

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## eike (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Kann mir jemand Tipps zu den Forellenseen Tusaagaard und Munkbro in DK geben,Tiefe,Köder und alles was zum Fang wichtig ist


----------



## Weißnixabergroß (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo zusammen,
wer kann mir hier weiterhelfen?

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=120369

danke schon mal an alle!


----------



## Matzinger (2. März 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Männer,

habe lange nichts mehr geschrieben, der Job... .

Komme jetzt endlich mal Mitte April für ein Wochenende los und dieses Mal geht es wohl nach Arrild, oder Munkbro, da Kronen-Kurt und Allesinmeinetasche-Annett mal so schlappe 110 Euronen/Nacht und Haus verlangt haben (natürlich plus fischen). Da schlafe ich ja noch im Interconti in HH günstiger. 

Jetzt geht es halt mal woanders hin, bin mal gespannt auf Eure Tipps... . Wer war schon mal da, Tiefe der Seen, etc.

@Kescherdriller: JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA, ich weiß: Du fährst nach Norge...|gr::v


----------



## dkanglerpapa (4. März 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Ich glaub, an den Teichen in DK angelt keiner mehr!
Oder sind die Rechner abgestürzt?
bitte bitte, ein par Fangnews! oder n paar tipps, wo was geht.
Das würde wieder aufbauen!
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## pingopalino (11. März 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo, fahren ende April nach Rodekro zum Kurt. Wir waren bis jetzt immer zufrieden mit der Anlage und den Betreibern. Natürlich kostete es eine Menge Euros, aber was kostete so eine Anlage auch zu betreiben? Alle wollen nur billig und viele Fische fangen, hat sich einer mal Gedanken um die Kosten solch einer großen Anlage gemacht? Wir werden auf jedenfall wieder zum Preisangeln dort hin fahren. Petri heil


----------



## dkanglerpapa (11. März 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Na da bin ich gespannt, ob das dann danach mal wieder was zu berichten gibt! Petri! Welche der drei Anlagen im netz um rodekro ist eigentlich kurt?
Gruß


----------



## Matzinger (11. März 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Nr. 62 (Rödekro Lystfiskersö).


----------



## Matzinger (11. März 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



pingopalino schrieb:


> Hallo, fahren ende April nach Rodekro zum Kurt. Wir waren bis jetzt immer zufrieden mit der Anlage und den Betreibern. Natürlich kostete es eine Menge Euros, aber was kostete so eine Anlage auch zu betreiben? Alle wollen nur billig und viele Fische fangen, hat sich einer mal Gedanken um die Kosten solch einer großen Anlage gemacht? Wir werden auf jedenfall wieder zum Preisangeln dort hin fahren. Petri heil



Moin Pingo,

erstmal was vorab: Jedem seine Meinung.

Zweitens: Wer mich kennt weiß, dass ich meine Minellen eh´verschenke. Es geht mir somit nicht "um Fisch machen", sondern rein ausschließlich um den Drill und die Sauberkeit, etc. der Anlage... .

Du solltest den Leuten hier Vertrauen schenken, die regelmäßig nach DK fahren und mit diesen Erfahrungen kannst Du mit Sicherheit nicht mithalten.

Rödekro ist eine der schönsten Anlagen, da gebe ich Dir Recht. Aus diesem Grunde ärgert es mich (und da bin nicht der Einzige), dass dort beim Besatz irgendwie der Wurm drin ist.

Beim Preisangeln gebe ich Dir Recht, für € 28,- und einen Unmenge an Dänen muß er gut einsetzen.
Anders sieht es an normalen Tagen aus, aber näheres hast Du hier ja mit Sicherheit schon im Board von uns Norddeutschen gelesen...?!

Gruß und viel Erfolg.

Matzinger


----------



## dkanglerpapa (11. März 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Danke matzinger!


----------



## stuka (12. März 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

pingopalino@ hab schon meine "selbstgebrannte" Slivo auf der Seite gelegt für Preisangeln.........

Matzinger@ Ich weiß das du sehr oft bei Kurt angeln warst und natürlich über mehr Informationen verfügst als viele andere die wie Ich nur zum Preisangeln hinfahren, deswegen kann ich nicht mit dir diskutieren wie ist der Besatz an "normalen" Tagen, aber ist es wirklich soooo schlecht wie du es hier schreibst...............Naja wie auch immer. Da wir schon manche Gläser Slivo zusammen getrunken haben, und wenn du zufällig in der Nähe von Rodekro bist, lade ich dich wieder auf "ein paar" Gläser von meiner "selbstgebrannte" #6 und dann können wir in Ruhe alles "ausdiskutieren" 
Gruß
Stuka


----------



## Matzinger (14. März 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hi Stuka,

lange nicht mehr von Dir gehört Du alter Slivo-Panscher

Na ja: Du hast ja im letzten Jahr auch so Deine Erfahrungen bei Kurt gemacht. Wie gesagt: Weltklasse Besatz beim Preisangeln an See 1 und die restlichen Seen werden benachteiligt.

Ich wünsche Dir jedenfalls viel Spaß, lass´Dir Deine Ruten nicht wieder klauen und fahre dieses Mal die richtige Autobahn !

War der Lappen eigentlich weg wegen dem Blitzer in der 30er Zone? Muah, muah, muah!
Man sollte eben auch die BAB 7 fahren und nicht die BAB 1 mit ´nem Abstecher quer durch Hamburg... .


----------



## bmt_hethske (18. März 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Kann einer aktuell was berichten zu den Seen an der Grenze?
Will Samstag los, weiß jedoch noch nicht ob W-O oder DK...
Ist Ostern irgendwas besonderes bei Kurt?


----------



## stuka (19. März 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Matzinger schrieb:


> Hi Stuka,
> 
> lange nicht mehr von Dir gehört Du alter Slivo-Panscher
> 
> Na ja: Du hast ja im letzten Jahr auch so Deine Erfahrungen bei Kurt gemacht. Wie gesagt: Weltklasse Besatz beim Preisangeln an See 1 und die restlichen Seen werden benachteiligt.


Und seitdem tue ich nur am See wo Preisangeln ist auch angeln 


Matzinger schrieb:


> Ich wünsche Dir jedenfalls viel Spaß, lass´Dir Deine Ruten nicht wieder klauen und fahre dieses Mal die richtige Autobahn !


Da meine bessere Hälfte nicht mit kommt, habe ich meine Angelruten abends bei mir im Bett |schlaf:  . DerJenige der Sie klauen will muss sich schon was einfallen lassen |smash:



Matzinger schrieb:


> War der Lappen eigentlich weg wegen dem Blitzer in der 30er Zone? Muah, muah, muah!
> Man sollte eben auch die BAB 7 fahren und nicht die BAB 1 mit ´nem Abstecher quer durch Hamburg...


Nein mein Lappen war nicht weg.......aber Lappen meine Frau........wir haben die Strafe "gerecht" geteilt "ich Geld und sie die Punkte in Flensburg" :q


----------



## Matzinger (20. März 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



stuka schrieb:


> Und seitdem tue ich nur am See wo Preisangeln ist auch angeln
> 
> Da meine bessere Hälfte nicht mit kommt, habe ich meine Angelruten abends bei mir im Bett |schlaf:  . DerJenige der Sie klauen will muss sich schon was einfallen lassen |smash:
> 
> ...



So will ich Dich hören. Zum einkaufen kann sie auch zu Fuß... .

Dir tight lines bei Kronen-Kurt.


----------



## micha73 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Waren übers WE zu viert oben. Hatten eine von den Hütten. Insgesamt haben wir 45 Fische gefangen. Waren einige dabei die über 2 Kilo lagen.

Geangelt haben wir am Freitag von 06.30 - 15.00, Samstag von 06.00 - 14.00 und am Sonntag von 06.30 - 12.30. Die meiste Zeit haben wir am See 1 gefischt, gelegentlich auch an See 2.

Alle Fische wurden voll im Wind gefangen. Köder waren PowerBait in gelb, grün, rainbow, PowerEggs in Gelb in Kombi mit Bienenmade, sowie kleine Mefo-Blinker und silberne bzw. kupferfarbene Spinner. Alle Fische sehr nah am Ufer direkt an der Kante gefangen. Insgesamt trotz des nicht so prallen Wetters ein richtig gelungenes WE.


----------



## Matzinger (31. März 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Gratulation zu Deinen Fängen. Kronen-Kurt scheint ja wieder normal zu besetzen... . Vielleicht hat er es ja langsam mal gemerkt.


----------



## micha73 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Habe vorher ja auch von deinen Vorbehalten gegenüber dieser Anlage gelesen. War vorher noch nie da. Deshalb kann ich nicht sagen wie es da früher so war. War deshalb auch ein wenig voreingenommen. Aber er hat an jedem Tag an allen Seen eingesetzt. Selbst am Freitag als wir anfangs nur zu zweit an See 1 saßen hat er 5 volle Kescher eingesetzt. An den beiden anderen Tagen sogar etwas mehr. Von so her waren wir sehr zufrieden. Hat ja auch wirklich gut geklappt.


----------



## Matzinger (1. April 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



micha73 schrieb:


> Habe vorher ja auch von deinen Vorbehalten gegenüber dieser Anlage gelesen. War vorher noch nie da. Deshalb kann ich nicht sagen wie es da früher so war. War deshalb auch ein wenig voreingenommen. Aber er hat an jedem Tag an allen Seen eingesetzt. Selbst am Freitag als wir anfangs nur zu zweit an See 1 saßen hat er 5 volle Kescher eingesetzt. An den beiden anderen Tagen sogar etwas mehr. Von so her waren wir sehr zufrieden. Hat ja auch wirklich gut geklappt.




Wie ja vorher schon gesagt: Rödekro ist eine der schönsten Anlagen (mal von Fole abgesehen) und somit freut es mich, wenn Kronen-Kurt wieder vernünftig besetzt... . Bei weiteren positiven Meldungen werde ich es auch mal wieder wagen, Rödekro anzutesten. Jetzt geht es aber erstmal nach Munkbro. Also: Wer Infos über Munkbro hat, bitte melden.

Gruß

Matzinger


----------



## Powerdonald (2. April 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Ich hoffe ich kann mein Frage hier platzieren.

Anfang - Mitte Mai sind wir in Bjerregaard / Hvide Sande. Ich möchte meinem Sohnemann das angeln gerne näher bringen, also ab zum P&T See.

Welchen könnt ihr mir in dieser Region empfehlen? 

Es muss keiner sein der "Mega-Forellen" drin hat, ein paar "Portionsforellen" sollten schon reichen.

Wie ist das mit "Lebendködern" wie Maden oder Bienenmaden? Erlaubt? Verboten?

Was ist mit konservierten Bienenmaden?

Ach ja, was ist denn in DK "fängig"? Teig, Spinner, Maden?

Hoffe ihr habt ein paar Tipps für mich

Gruß
Mike


----------



## Andreas-HH (2. April 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Matzinger:

Am Karfreitag war ich mit ein paar Freuden in Munkbro.
Das war mein großer Tag :vik:
Hab dort drei echte Wasserschweine erlegt.
Eine hatte 6,5 eine 7,1 und die größte 8,1 Kg.
War mir auch echt schon unangenehm.
Aber nur ein bischen .
Dazu kam später noch eine von 2 und eine von 4,5 Kg.

Nun aber genug der Worte:


----------



## Andre1904 (3. April 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Davor kann man echt nur den Hut ziehen,... Hut ab... .
In zwei Wochen fahre ich mit Freunden für eine Woche zurm Forellenangeln nach Egtved. Wie vor zwei Jahren haben wir dort ein supertolles Haus gemietet. In der Nähe befinden sich zwei Put und Take Anlagen. Ich wollte hier mal fragen, ob Ihr bei diesen beiden Teichanlagen Erfahrungen weitergeben könnt? Bei der einen Anlage handelt es sich um "Lystfiskerparadiset" (www.lystfiskerparadiset.dk) bei Egtved, traumhaft schön gelegen, von der Optik die schönste Anlage, die ich je gesehen habe. Die andere Anlage heißt "Refsgaard  Lystfiskersoer (www.refsgaard-fisk.dk) und befindet sich ebefalls in Egtved. Ab und zu habe ich von diesen Put und Take Anlage schon mal etwas gelesen, vor zwei Jahren hatten wir dort jedoch nicht den durchschlagenden Erfolg. Könnte mir jemand Auskunft geben, ob er selbst schon mal dort geangelt hat? Mit welchem Erfolg? Welche Montage? Welcher Köder? Welcher Standort? Oder andere Anlagen in der Nähe?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.

Gruß,

Andre1904


----------



## mallenrg (3. April 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

moin moin...

gratulation an alle zu den fischen.
ich fahr jetzt im april nach Tinglev an den See.
Kann mir jemand zu dem See Tipps geben?
welchen köder?
Gibt es da irgendwelche Verbote  wie mehlwurm verboten ect.?


Mfg
mallenrg


----------



## Matzinger (3. April 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Andreas-HH schrieb:


> @Matzinger:
> 
> Am Karfreitag war ich mit ein paar Freuden in Munkbro.
> Das war mein großer Tag :vik:
> ...



Moin Andreas,

weltklasse Fische. Da ich eine Flirute geshen habe: Streamer ? Welche Farbe? Mit Sicherheit tief, und im Wind, oder?

Warst Du zufällig mit Daniel da? Er hatte Karfreitag auch eine von 8 kg auf Streamer... .

Wobei wenn man ehrlich ist: Es war auch Preisangeln... .

Bin mal gespannt, wie es an normalen Tagen läuft. Einige Kumpels von mir waren echt begeistert von der Anlage generell.

Gruß


Matzinger


----------



## Matzinger (3. April 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Andre1904 schrieb:


> Davor kann man echt nur den Hut ziehen,... Hut ab... .
> In zwei Wochen fahre ich mit Freunden für eine Woche zurm Forellenangeln nach Egtved. Wie vor zwei Jahren haben wir dort ein supertolles Haus gemietet. In der Nähe befinden sich zwei Put und Take Anlagen. Ich wollte hier mal fragen, ob Ihr bei diesen beiden Teichanlagen Erfahrungen weitergeben könnt? Bei der einen Anlage handelt es sich um "Lystfiskerparadiset" (www.lystfiskerparadiset.dk) bei Egtved, traumhaft schön gelegen, von der Optik die schönste Anlage, die ich je gesehen habe. Die andere Anlage heißt "Refsgaard  Lystfiskersoer (www.refsgaard-fisk.dk) und befindet sich ebefalls in Egtved. Ab und zu habe ich von diesen Put und Take Anlage schon mal etwas gelesen, vor zwei Jahren hatten wir dort jedoch nicht den durchschlagenden Erfolg. Könnte mir jemand Auskunft geben, ob er selbst schon mal dort geangelt hat? Mit welchem Erfolg? Welche Montage? Welcher Köder? Welcher Standort? Oder andere Anlagen in der Nähe?
> 
> Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.
> ...



Moin Andre,

leider habe ich hier auch keine Infos bisher erhalten. Lystfiskerparadiset hatte ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst.

Über Köder, Standplätze solltest Du Dich hier im Trööt im Zeitraum April der letzten Jahre informieren, das würde den Textblock hier sprengen... .

Generell kann man jetzt aber sagen: Auf alle Fälle auflandig fischen, knapp über Grund und dicht am Ufer.

Gruß


Matzinger


----------



## mr.ilmenau (3. April 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



mallenrg schrieb:


> moin moin...
> 
> gratulation an alle zu den fischen.
> ich fahr jetzt im april nach Tinglev an den See.
> ...



Meinst ja bestimmt den hier http://www.uge-lystfiskeri.dk/
 oder?


----------



## Andre1904 (3. April 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Matzinger schrieb:


> Moin Andre,
> 
> leider habe ich hier auch keine Infos bisher erhalten. Lystfiskerparadiset hatte ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst.
> 
> ...


 
Danke für Deine Tips. Ich werde mal im Zeitraum "April" stöbern, bin im ersten Gedanken gar nicht darauf gekommen. Wegen des Grundangelns hätte ich eh noch ein paar Fragen (und auch noch ein paar andere...), die ich aber dann in den nächsten Tagen in eine andere Rubrik packen werde. Wenn wir aus DK wiederkommen werde ich hier im Forum sicherlich einen ausführlichen Bericht über die beiden Put und Take Anlagen abliefern, die Seen im Lystfiskerparadiset sind so idyllisch angelegt, man könnte meinen, dass man in British Columbia wäre (Blockhaus, viel Natur, Übergänge von See zu See wie ein Bachlauf, kein bisschen künstlich). Das ist aber auch schon aus den Fotos im Internet zu ersehen. Im Original sieht es noch besser aus.

Hätte sonst noch jemand Erfahrungen mit den Put und Take Seen in Egtved?

Gruß,

Andre1904


----------



## Andreas-HH (3. April 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Matzinger schrieb:


> Moin Andreas,
> 
> weltklasse Fische. Da ich eine Flirute geshen habe: Streamer ? Welche Farbe? Mit Sicherheit tief, und im Wind, oder?
> 
> ...


Grüß dich Matzinger,

ja Daniel war auch mit dabei.
Hab gar nicht mitbekommen, dass er sich mein Baby 
an seine Fliegenpeitsche gehängt hat .
Ach deshalb hat er seine Peitsche auf die Strecke
gelegt (siehe letztes Bild).
Na da muss ich ja morgen Abend mit ihm noch ein Hühnchen rupfen.

Also ich hab meine mit Paste gefangen.
Ziehmlich tief und na am Ufer.
Die anderen Jungs haben aber auch mit Fliege ganz gut gefangen.
Musst Du einfach ausprobieren.
Denke Du wirst dort auch ausserhalb der Konkurrencen
schöne Fische fangen.
Ist wirklich ne ganz nette Anlage und die Fische aus
eigener Zucht sind echt Klasse.

Gruß


----------



## mallenrg (4. April 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



mr.ilmenau schrieb:


> Meinst ja bestimmt den hier http://www.uge-lystfiskeri.dk/
> oder?





hi
 ne ich meine hier :www.tinglev-bogtrykkeri.dk/lystfiskeri
Ich war gestern mal in Flensburg weiche bei Dirk sennholz im laden, da wurde mir gesagt das in Dänemark manchmal lebende Maden verboten sind, aber genaues wussten die leider auch nich.

falls hier jemand über aktuelle preise und/oder verbote bescheit weiß bitte hier rein oder per pn.
auf der seite steht ja noch 13DM...

Mfg
mallenrg


----------



## mr.ilmenau (4. April 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



mallenrg schrieb:


> hi
> ne ich meine hier :www.tinglev-bogtrykkeri.dk/lystfiskeri
> Ich war gestern mal in Flensburg weiche bei Dirk sennholz im laden, da wurde mir gesagt das in Dänemark manchmal lebende Maden verboten sind, aber genaues wussten die leider auch nich.
> 
> ...



Na und !!!
Hast Du etwa keine Altbestände mehr von unserer guten DM ?


----------



## mallenrg (4. April 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

ne leider nicht =D
aber ich finds komisch das hier kaum jemand den see kennt bzw da kaum jemand hinfährt.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (4. April 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

hallo fahre am 07.06 nach blavand ! kann mir einer da ein teich in der nähe emphelen ?? wäre super !

danke !

mfg


----------



## mr.ilmenau (5. April 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo fahre am 07.06 nach blavand ! kann mir einer da ein teich in der nähe emphelen ?? wäre super !
> 
> danke !
> 
> mfg



Ho, Vrogum, Graerup 
*1.) Ho Fiskesø* 

Almosetoften 12 
																		6857 																		
																		Blåvand                                                                         

		                                                                        		Telefon: 75279665 		                                                                        		
		                                                                        		Fax: 75279665 		                                                                        		

2.) *VRØGUM FISKESØ 					
Hedelundvej 15  -  Vrøgum
6840  Oksbøl  -  Tlf. +45 7527 1662
hedelundvej15@sport.dk

www.vroegum-fiskesoe.dk

3.) * Grærup Sø - Put & Take, Grærup Havvej 4, Grærup Strand
(gibts die Karten am angrenzenden Camping Platz)

4.)  6840 Oksbøl
Broeng Fiskepark, Broengvej 4, 75269238 
(das ist aber wirklich nen Raubritter,nicht zu empfehlen)


----------



## mr.ilmenau (5. April 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



mallenrg schrieb:


> ne leider nicht =D
> aber ich finds komisch das hier kaum jemand den see kennt bzw da kaum jemand hinfährt.



Doch die HP kenn ich auch, war aber noch nie da fischen.Vielleicht fahre ich diesen Monat da nochmal vorbei zum gucken.


----------



## bossi (5. April 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

weiß jemand wie es immoment in Krusa am see aussieht? will da demnächst mal wieder hin und ein paar goldis rausorgeln.
Gruß Benni|wavey:


----------



## Matzinger (6. April 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Andreas-HH schrieb:


> Grüß dich Matzinger,
> 
> ja Daniel war auch mit dabei.
> Hab gar nicht mitbekommen, dass er sich mein Baby
> ...




Muah, muah, muah. Da werde ich ihm wohl auch noch eine Schmäh-SMS schicken müssen.
Glückwunsch zu der Minelle, bin echt auf die Anlage gespannt. Daniel wollte Samstag eventuell auch für einen Tag kommen... .

Gruß

Matzinger


----------



## Andre1904 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

In 10 Stunden geht es los...

Mit vier Freunden fahren wir für eine Woche zum Forellenangeln nach DK (Egtved).

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich bei Euch bedanken, dass Ihr mir in den letzten drei Wochen bei etliche Frage helfen konntet.

THANK´S

#h Gruß,

Andre1904


----------



## mrmayo (23. April 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Da ich dieses jahr auf Langeland Urlaub mache,wollte ich eventuell auch mal den Put&Take See bei Spodsbjerg beangeln.
kann mir jemand sagen ob dieser See empfehlenswert ist?


----------



## razorjap (24. April 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo zusammen,
da will ich mich doch auch mal einschalten...

Nächste Woche wollte ich nach Arrild an den P&T fahren. Lohnt sich solch ein Ausflug überhaupt? (2 Stunden Fahrt von Hamburg) Ich hatte vor allem die FliFi Strecke dort ins Auge gefasst, da ich dort als "Wiedereinsteiger" mal ein wenig üben kann.
Am zweiten Tag wollte ich mal einen Abstecher mit der Fliege an die Gels- oder Konge Au. Kenn jemand dort ein paar Stellen für die Fliegenrute? (Zielfisch Forellen)
OK, noch eine Frage:
Kenn jemad eine Pension dort in der Umgebung oder kann man einfach losfahren und abends mmit der Suche anfangen (war noch nie in Dänemark!).
Vielen Dank schon mal vorab ... 
Grüße
David


----------



## Matzinger (28. April 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Andre1904 schrieb:


> In 10 Stunden geht es los...
> 
> Mit vier Freunden fahren wir für eine Woche zum Forellenangeln nach DK (Egtved).
> 
> ...




*Bericht????!!!!*


----------



## Andre1904 (28. April 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Sorry, aber ich kam noch nicht dazu...


Spätestens morgen werde ich berichten, ja?
Es war genial...

Gruß,

Andre1904


----------



## Andre1904 (28. April 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

So..., habe nun ein wenig Zeit gefunden.

An dieser Stelle wollte ich über unsere DK-Woche in Egtved berichten.

Unser Haus in Egtved war super, keine Veränderung zu der Reise von vor 2 Jahren. Am Haus befindet sich ein kleiner See (eher ein Teich), der vom Eigentümer des Hauses alle 14 Tage mit etwa 10 kg Forellen gefüllt wird. Optimal zum Üben. Wir haben dort etwa 20 kleine Portionsforellen herausgeholt, zum Üben nicht schlecht.

In der Nähe befindet sich das Lystfiskerparadiset. Im Internet konnten wir sehen, dass an unserem Ankunftswochenende dort Preisangeln ist. Am Sonntag haben wir uns dann die Teiche, den Besatz und die Angelplätze angeschaut. Etliche Forellen mit einem Gewicht bis zu 8 kg wurden ausgesetzt. Dazu viele Forellen ab 1 kg. Die Angler berichteten uns, dass etwa die Hälfte der Fische (wenn überhaupt) gelandet wurden. Die gleiche Auskunft erhielten wir vom Besitzer, der sehr nett und ehrlich war. Daher beschlossen wir bereits am Sonntag Abend 3 Stundenkarten zu lösen. Das Preisangeln war um 15 Uhr beendet. Bereits der 3 Fisch war für mich der größte Erfolg. Ich konnte eine Forelle von 6 kg an Land ziehen. Mein Kollege schaffte sogar 2 von diesem Kaliber in den drei Stunden. Es war ein supertolles Erlebnis mit solch einem Fisch zu fighten.
Am nächsten Tag haben wir ein Ganztagskarte gelöst (fast der gleiche Preis, wie 6 Stundenkarte) und sind morgen und abends ein paar Stunden angeln gegangen. Das gleiche haben wir noch zwei Mal wiederholt, so dass wir auf eine reine Angelzeit von vielleicht 18/20 Stunden kamen. In der Zeit konnten wir etliche Fische herausgeholt. Bei mir waren es 17 Stück, alle zwichen 800 g und 6 kg, wobei die meisten sich zwischen 1 kg und 1,5 kg befanden. Diese haben auch beim Drill am meisten Spass gemacht. Teilweise gingen die Forellen beim Schleppen direkt auf den Köder (Teig) und ließen die Schnur surren, geiles Gefühl. Vor zwei Jahren hatten wir dort an der Anlage weniger Glück. Einerseits wird es an diesem Preisangeln gelegen haben, andererseits habe ich mir auch bei dieser Reise vorher in diesem Forum viele Tipps geholt.

Die Analge liegt traumhaft idyllisch, kenne keine vergleichbare in DK, obwohl wir schon etliche Male dort waren. Also, wer Lust auf eine wunderschöne, in der Natur eingebettete Anlage hat, der wird sich hier sehr wohlfühlen. 

Gruß,

Andre1904


----------



## Nordkap-Fisher (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin,

war von Freitag bis Sonntag in Rodekro bei Kurt, zusammen mit meinem Kumpel und meinem Bruder. Wir haben Samstag 6 Stunden geangelt und am Sonntag 4 Stunden.

Was soll ich sagen, wir hatten ganze 3 - 4 Bisse aber konnten nicht einen Fisch erbeuten. wir haben am See Nr. 2 gefischt weil der am Samstag besetzt wurde. Insgesamt wurde so gut wie nichts gefangen, konnten drei Fänge verzeichnen. Aber gem. Kurts Aussage haben einige am frühen Morgen 13 Stück erbeutet, mag ja sein.

Es war so gut wie nichts los an der kompletten Anlage, See Nr. 1 ca. 2 Angler im Schnitt.

Tja, war ein super lustiges und schönes Wochenende mit perfektem Wetter, aber ein paar Forellen hätten es nun doch schon sein dürfen, und wir haben ALLES versucht, aber da kann man nichts machen. Gesprungen sind einige Forellen, vielleicht hätten wir den Kescher einfach mal in die Luft halten sollen.

Wir werden das aber bestimmt nochmal versuchen, aber hauptsächlich um ein lustiges Wochenende zu haben, wenn ich wirklich erfolgreich angeln will, werde ich das nicht dort machen 

Beste Grüße


----------



## katro79 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo, war jetzt eine Woche in Loddenhoj und habe einige der Seen in Grenznähe befischt.

Gefangen habe ich nur in Bakkegarden (Rodekro), allerdings muss ich auch dazusagen, dass ich auf Grund von Familienanhang jeweils nur höchstens 2 - 3 Std. am See verbacht habe. Da geht natürlich nicht sooo viel.

Trotzdem... Auch alle anderen die ich gesehen habe, haben wenig bis gar nichts gefangen. An Methoden habe ich eigentlich alles versucht.

Tief, Flach, Schleppen, auf Grund, Spinnen... Erfolg brachte dann, wie gesagt in Bakkegarden, 2 mal auf Pose mit Teig (ca. 2 m tief) und 1 mal auf Grund mit Teig und Bienenmade (1,2 m auftreibend).

War an folgenden Seen: Mjöls, Rodekro Fiskepark, Uge, Bakkegarden, Hvilested Lystfiskersö.

Gruß, katro79


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

hallo

ich war jetzt ne woche in dänemark ( blavand )

geangelt hab ich am teich in ho,

gefangen wurde so gut wie garnichts, ihc hab eine forelle mit dem kescher rausbekommen,

viele forellen sind gesprungen aber fast keiner am teich hat was gefangen !

maden und mehlwürmer sind am teich verboten sehr komisch

2 stunden angeln mit 2 ruten kostet 100 kronen knapp 14 euro

mfg wv


----------



## Peixe (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin moin,

ich möchte nächste Woche für 3 Tagen (21.7-23.7) in Dänemark(in Grenznähe) ein paar Forellen verhaften.
Wer kann mir ein paar Tips zu den Put&take oasen sagen bzw. wo läuft es momentan am besten.....

Vielen Dank im voraus.

Gruß

peixe   #h


----------



## Elfchen_19 (2. August 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Ort : Arrild Fiskesee /Arrild, DK

Zeitraum: die letzten 14 Tage im Urlaub

Angelzeit: morgens, nachmittags und abends

Fangergebnis : für die subtropischen teils 30 Grad (+) war ich sehr zufrieden, der Filetbestand in meiner Truhe ist seit der letzten Nacht (nach Rückkehr aus dem Urlaub) erheblich gestiegen

Methoden: PB (geschleppt und am schwimmenden Sbiro/Ballerina treiben lassen) in hauptsächlich weiß/blau, -/orange, -/mit gelb und manchmal einfach mal 'ne aberwitzige Farbkombination; am Fliegenbach dort natürlich nur mit Fliege (meist sinkend mit Goldkopf in weiß/gelb oder aber schwarz bis dunkelbraun)

Fangzeit: hauptsächlich morgens bis 11.00 Uhr, danach auch noch Fänge (aber nur noch vereinzelt); am Abend bei hohen Temperaturen nahezu Fehlanzeige. Vor 3 Tagen wurde wegen der hohen Temperaturen der Kaltwasser-Quell-Zufluss deutlich erhöht, Ergebnis : Sie beissen wieder :m.

Eddy, der mit dieser Anlage und deren sehr netter sowie stets hilfsbereiter Crew (vor allen Dingen Cheffin Hanne und Chef Uwe) mehr als zufrieden war - ich denke, da fahr ich gerne nochmals hin :m.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. August 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Moin,

ich will am kommenden Wochenende zu Kurt nach Rodekro, war jemand in den letzen Tagen/ Wochen da? Wenn ja, wie und was und wo lief es...?

Danke und Gruß

Lars


----------



## Forellendavid (25. August 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Fisherbandit !!!


Leider kann ich Dir auch nichts genaues sagen !! Aber wenn du wieder da bist würde ich mich über einen kurzen Bericht freuen !!! 

Ansonsten wünsch ich Dir nen fettes Petri Heil !!!

LG David


----------



## Phil Lee (31. August 2008)

*Put & Take Trip nach DK...Tipps???*

Moin und Petri an alle,

habe mir jetzt fast alle postings hier im Thread durchgelesen und bin entzückt über so viel News und Hilfestellungen.
Ich selbst werde mit nem Kumpel Mitte September für 2-4 Tage nach DK einigen Flossenträgern nachstellen (hauptsächlich Forellenseen), und möchte gerne wissen ob einer von euch bislang gute Erfahrungen mit diesem http://www.tinglev-bogtrykkeri.dk/lystfiskeri/ See hat?
Oder irgendnen Geheimtipp nahe der deutschen Grenze hat?
Am liebsten ein See, an dem nicht all zu viel los ist, aber da wir ohnehin innerhalb der Woche fahren, sollte das wohl fast überll so sein, oder?
Ich habe eben gelesen, dass für Forellenseen in DK keine Angelscheine benötigt werden, ist das richtig?
Wir fangen leider erst kurz nach diesem Trip mit der ersten Gelegenheit der Angelprüfung an, wäre also blöd wenn wir da ankommen, und es plötzlich heißt: Nee, leider nur mit Schein...

Wie dem auch sein, ich hoffe jemand schreibt hier was hilfreiches rein und wünsche allen Membern weiterhin viel Erfolg.


----------



## Nordkap-Fisher (1. September 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin,

war von Freitag bis Sonntag bei Kurt in Rodekro. Wetter genial....Fang, komplette Fehlanzeige!

Freitag 2 Stunden am See Nr. 1, Samstag 8 Stunden am See Nr. 2, Sonntag 6 Stunden am See Nr. 1.

Ich habe alle erdenklichen Varianten ausprobiert, Schleppen, Grund, Pose...kombiniert mit allen Ködern die meine Tasche so hergibt, es war zum verzweifeln. Ich habe an dem ganzen WE nur einmal miterlebt, dass überhaupt eine Forelle gefangen wurde.

Was dabei wirklich nervt ist, dass genügend Fische vorhanden sind! Aber die Biester wollen derzeit wohl einfach nicht beißen! Habe die Info, dass es am WE zuvor wohl auch schon so war.

Aber das Wetter hat zumindest etwas für das miserable Fangergebnis entschädigt.

Beste Grüße 

Tobias


----------



## Matzinger (1. September 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Nordkap-Fisher schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> war von Freitag bis Sonntag bei Kurt in Rodekro. Wetter genial....Fang, komplette Fehlanzeige!
> 
> ...



Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn Kurt (seine Forellen) wieder Karpfenläuse hätte. Mit diesem Problem hat er jedes Jahr zu kämpfen... .


----------



## Matzinger (1. September 2008)

*AW: Put & Take Trip nach DK...Tipps???*



Phil Lee schrieb:


> Moin und Petri an alle,
> 
> habe mir jetzt fast alle postings hier im Thread durchgelesen und bin entzückt über so viel News und Hilfestellungen.
> Ich selbst werde mit nem Kumpel Mitte September für 2-4 Tage nach DK einigen Flossenträgern nachstellen (hauptsächlich Forellenseen), und möchte gerne wissen ob einer von euch bislang gute Erfahrungen mit diesem http://www.tinglev-bogtrykkeri.dk/lystfiskeri/ See hat?
> ...




Moin,

keine Angst, Du benötigst keine Sportfischerprüfung, o. ä.

Der von Dir genannte See war vor kurzem in einer Story von Rute und Rolle ein Thema. Die Redakteure haben dort für ein WE gefischt und hatten "wohl" guten Erfolg.
Über weitere Seen solltest Du Dir in diesem Trööt ein Bild machen.



Matzinger


----------



## pingopalino (1. September 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Matzinger schrieb:


> Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn Kurt (seine Forellen) wieder Karpfenläuse hätte. Mit diesem Problem hat er jedes Jahr zu kämpfen... .



Hallo lieber Matzinger,

ich hatte am WE auch sehr schlechte Fangerfolge an einem Forellensee in Deutschland........ Hat der Teich jetzt auch Karpfenläuse?????  vieleicht warst du ja da... das du es weißt und  es dich dann nicht wundert das ich nichts gefangen habe??

will damit nur sagen das du mal wieder Kurt seine Anlage damit in schlechetem Licht rückst, ohne zu wissen warum so schlecht gebissen hat, oder warst du vor Ort und hast die Fische untersucht?? dann will ich nichts gesagt haben.#d

Gruß Pingopalino


----------



## Matzinger (2. September 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

...habe geschrieben: >Würde mich nicht wundern.< Steht in meinem Beitrag irgendwas von "Der See hat Karpfenläuse"?


----------



## Forellendavid (2. September 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Ich fahre jedes Jahr nach Kurt  (das schon seit 2002)!!! Vorletztes Jahr bin ich ausnahmsweise schon im September dort gewesen !!! Wenns aber zu warm ist, siehts mit fangen immer "bescheiden" aus. Das ist aber an vielen deutschen Seen auch so !!! 

Fazit !! Ich fahre immer erst wenn die Ostsee und Nordsee unter 12 Grad hat. Dann beissen auch die Fische in DK und Karpfenläuse sind dann auch kein Thema mehr !!! 

LG David


----------



## goeddoek (2. September 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Immer schön ruhig und mit freundlichem Ton unter Angelkollegen, nääch ?   :q





Forellendavid schrieb:


> Wenns aber zu warm ist, siehts mit fangen immer "bescheiden" aus. Das ist aber an vielen deutschen Seen auch so !!!




Exakt, David #6

Das sind die Fakten, alles Andere ist Spekulation, die - wie oben gesehen - nur Unmut bringt :q


----------



## Forellendavid (2. September 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Was wär denn die Räuchertonne ohne Aal !!! Der beißt auch bei warmen Wetter !!! So mache ich das zumindest. Im Spätherbst, Winter und Frühjahr geh ich auf Forellenpirsch und im Sommer witme ich mich den Aalen. Und eins kann ich euch sagen !!!!! Es geht nichts über ein kühles Blondes mit dem ein oder anderen Kollegen bei 25 Grad und einen fantastischen Sonnenuntergang an der Elbe (siehe Bild) !! :m

#h#h 

LG David


----------



## forellenspezie (3. September 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Moin Forellenjäger,
  nach langen mal wieder ein Bericht:
*Rödekro  18.08.2008*
  Geangelt habe ich am See Nr.2 in der Kurve an der Schilfkante von 8.30-14.30.Das Wetter war bescheiden um zu sagen es war dauerregen.2 Ruten,eine auf Grund mit 3.50m vorfach auftreibend mit Bienenmade und Styrokugel.Die andere Rute wurde nur geschleppt(sämtliche Variationen).Meine erste Forelle konnte ich auf einer schwarzen Goldkopf verhaften(so gegen 9.30).Grundrute auf 4.50m vorfach verlängert mit blau-weißes Powerbait und ziemlich in der mitte des See´s plaziert.Keine 5 min. später knurrte die Bremse meiner Grundrute und es war eine sehr schöne 10 Pfund Forelle gelandet.Fazit des Tages waren 5 Forellen,eine zu 10 Pfund und die anderen lagen bei ca.6-7 Pfund.Die anderen 3 Forellen wurden alle geschleppt auf Nympfe.

*Frueskov(Jo) 20.08.2008*
  Angelzeit 6.00-12.00,geangelt habe ich wie immer mit 2 Ruten.Wenn Ihr auf die Anlage zukommt,stehe ich immer genau gegenüber in der ersten Blechhütte hinter der Kurve.Da ist ca.7-9 meter zur Mitte des See´s eine kante wo die Forellen sich meistens sammeln(kann man schnell mit der Pose ausloten).Beide Ruten habe ich auf Grund mit 1.80m auftreibend plaziert.Beißzeit hier in der Anlage in den letzten Wochen ist meiner Feststellung immer ab 9.00 Uhr(da wird auch immer ausgesetzt).Hier habe ich natürlich auch geschleppt ohne Ende mit allen was man so hat,aber getan hat sich dabei nichts!Deshalb gehe ich hier grundsätzlich immer auf Grund.Fazit des Tages waren 14 Forellen die alle auf Powerbait in verschiedenen Farben verhaftet wurden, wobei meine lieblingsfarbe immer blau-weiß ohne Glitter ist.Achso für Interessenten das Wetter war auch hier bescheiden,mal Regen ansonsten bewölkt. 

  Im allgemeinen bin ich sehr oft in Dänemark in verschiedenen Anlagen unterwegs.Mein persönlicher Favorit ist Jo in Kollund,den ich aber auch nur Wochentags besuche,da die Wochenenden immer überfüllt sind an seiner kleinen Anlage.In Kronen Kurt seiner Anlage habe ich bis jetzt die größten Forellen verhaftet,hier bin ich aber auch schon oft als Schneider nach Hause gefahren.Freitag fahre ich nach längerer Pause mal wieder nach Arrild um die Au zu befischen.
  Forellenspezie


----------



## Forellendavid (3. September 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@forellenspezie

Toller Bericht !!!!!!!!!! #6 Man sieht also das man auch Forellen fangen kann.  

LG David


----------



## bluebird68 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Tach auch,
war gestern erstmalig am Storchensee Ribe.
Bin drei Stunden mit der Spinnrute um die Teiche und muss sagen die Teiche sind sehr verkrautet.....leider.....
bin dann auch als Schneider nach Hause gefahren,wobei das Wetter(hefiger Wind+sehr ergiebiger Regen)auch nicht grad hilfreich war.
Gefangen wurde an dem rechten Teich also dem kleineren mit Schleppmontage,allerdings in den Morgenstunden.Ich selbst war von 12:00 Uhr bis 15:00 Uhr vor Ort.Die gefangenen Fische hatten so ca.4-8 Pfund Stückzahl:6 Personen:3
Da ich mich selbst(Schande über mich)noch rein gar nicht mit dem Schleppen befasst habe wäre ich dankbar für Tips bezüglich des Montageaufbaus und der Köderführung.......
Hab nä.Woche noch Urlaub und möchte die Sache mit dem Schleppen mal antesten......
Weiss zwar noch nicht welchen Teich ich anfahre aber wird sich zwischen Brokenlande.Doro und Jevenstedt entscheiden.
Also wenn ein erfahrener Schlepper....:q:q Lust und Zeit hat....einfach melden.


----------



## Forellendavid (4. September 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo bluebird68,

Hier eine kleine Kurzbeschreibung für das Ansitzangeln auf Forellen. 

Das sind Sachen die ich verwende !!!

2 Ruten a 3,60 m lang WG ca 10 - 50 gr
18mm Hauptschnur
16mm Vorfach

1. Angel auf Grund
2. Angel auf Spirolino oder 6gr Pose !!! 
   (je nach dem ob das schleppen erfolgreich ist)

Schleppmontage: 10 - 15gr Spirolino auf die Hauptschnur, gefolgt von einer Gummiperle und einem Dreifachwirbel. Dann ein mind. 2m langes Vorfach drann. Du kannst auf das Vorfach auch ein kleines Klemmblei drauf machen um beim schleppen auf Tiefe zu kommen.

Schleppen kannst du eigentlich alles !!! Angefangen von Maden , Bienenmaden, kleine Fische, Blinker, Shads, Power Bait  etc. 

Wichtig ist meiner Meinung nach die Einholgeschwindigkeit !!  An manchen Tagen gehts mit zuügigem Einholen gut, an manchen eher mit langsamen !!! Einfach ausprobieren. !!!!

MEGAWICHTIG !!!!! Der frühre Vogel fängt den Wurm !! Gerade in der Sommerzeit wenn das Wasser noch sehr warm ist, beissen die Forellen morgens bzw. in den letzten Nachtstunden !!!! Einfach eine Grundangel (5 gr Blei) mit nem 30 - 50 cm Vorfach vorne am Rand (dort wo es langsam tiefer wird)  plazieren (mit weißer Paste und einer Bienenmade) . Das hat bei mir bisher immer funktioniert. 

Ach ja !! Eins noch !! Egal welche Montage du drann hast (auch Grund) !! Wenn du die Angel reinholst dann immer seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr langsam !!! Ich habe schon viele Fische gefangen beim reinholen !!

So das solls fürs erste erstmal gewesen sein !!! Schreib einfach obs funktioniert hat.

Gruß David


----------



## bluebird68 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin,
erstmal vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Beschreibung.Ich werde es mal testen bzw.ich werde es mir dauerhaft aneignen
Was für mich nun noch nicht ganz verständlich ist,ist die Köderführung.
Hab mir fürs erste halbsinkende Spirolinos besorgt,denke mal dass die Forellen bei den jetzigen Temperaturen eher noch im Oberwasser stehen.Also mal angenommen ich hab nen 2 m Vorfach und Paste dann regel ich doch mit dem Schrotblei den eigentlich Auftrieb....richtig???|kopfkrat
Was das Geschirr angeht da benutze ich 2 Ruten mit einer Länge von 3,60m und 3,80m...beide mit Wurfgewicht bis 50g.
Als Hauptschnur verwende ich ne 17`er Fireline,als Vorfach ne 20`er Monofile.Was mich allerdings nochmal interessieren würde welche Übersetzung deine Rollen haben.
Was das Grundangeln angeht hab ich auch die Erfahrung gemacht,dass grad die frühen Morgenstunden sehr effektiv sein können.Deshalb wunder ich mich auch dass die Teiche zum Teil erst so spät öffnen.Ideale Anfangszeit wäre meiner Meinung nach so gegen 03:00 Uhr in den Sommermonaten.
Was die Farbe der Paste angeht kann ich dir berichten,dass ich meistens auch Chatreuse gefangen hab,aber das wohl auch wieder von Teich zu Teich unterschiedlich ist.
Da ich ja bisher nicht geschleppt hab,habe ich in den frühen Morgenstunden immer drei Ruten auf Grund gelegt,jeweils mit unterschiedlichem Auftrieb und unterschiedlicher Entfernung.Mein Fehler dabei ich hab auch unterschiedliche Farben bzw.Köder genommen.
Das mit dem Einholen werde ich mal probieren.
Bin natürlich weiterhin für jedenTip bezüglich des Schleppens dankbar.....ich denke mal da werd ich wohl das eine oder andere Mal als Schneider vom Teich gehen bevor ich das einigermaßen drauf hab#q#q...aber ist dann halt so.....


Gruss,
Achim


----------



## Forellendavid (4. September 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Guten Abend !!

Ich würde anfangen mit schwimmenden Spirolinos. Bei den sinkenden habe ich nur gute Erfahrungen mit den Spirolinos von Venturieri (glaube ich) !! Die Dinger gibs bei Askari zu kaufen. Die Teile gehen wirklich exakt waagerecht langsam in die Tiefe und lassen sich perfekt einholen !!! Ansonsten kannste nicht wirklich was verkehrt machen !! 

Kleiner Tipp noch am Rande !! Wenn Netze im Teich sind !! Versuche so nah wie möglich am Gehege vorbeizuziehen !! Das funktioniert eigentlich überall !!!

Meine Rollen haben unterschiedliche Übersetzungen !! Das kann ich so pauschal nicht beantworten !!! Ich bin im November wieder für 3 Tage in DK !!! Vieleicht sieht man sich ja mal !!

LG David


----------



## bluebird68 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo,
werde ich mal testen.Bin mal gespannt ob es klappt.
Das mit dem Netz klappt an manchen Teichen recht gut an anderen sind sie leider ausser Reichweite.
Wo wirst du denn in DK sein???.....Und wann in etwa?
Wäre wirklich nicht schlecht vernünftiges Schleppen mal "live" zu sehen|supergri|supergri
Du meinst also ich sollte mal mit den schwimmenden Spiros anfangen und dann 2m Vorfach und den Köder etwas absenken???
Schöne Grüsse aus Schleswig Holstein
Achim


----------



## Forellendavid (5. September 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo nochmal an Dich !!!

Ich werde Mitte November (dann ist das Wasser nicht mehr so warm) nach DK fahren. Ich fahre gern nach Rödekro. Die Anlage ist einfach suuuuuuuper gepflegt und die Fische sind richtig lecker.

 Im Netz habe ich die Beschreibung eines Piballs gefunden. (www.piball.com) Angeblich soll man mit den Dinger wesentlich weiter werfen können als mit Spiros !!!

Ich selber hab die Dinger noch nicht probiert !! Also mal nen Rundruf an alle !!!!!!!! Wer kennt die Dinger und hat bereits Erfahrungen damit gemacht ????

LG David


----------



## bluebird68 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo,
hab mir die Seite mal angesehen.....also ich kann mir schlecht vorstellen dass die besser sind als die Spiros.....
Rödekro kenn ich war zwar noch nicht zum Angeln da aber hab mir die Anlage schon mal angesehen macht nen gepflegten Eindruck.
Wenns zeitmässig klappt werde ich mich da denn mal sehen lassen.....
So nun werde ich mich erstmal durch Internet wühlen brauch noch 2 Ruten und 2 Rollen.......
Gruss,
Achim


----------



## miksel (7. September 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo,

ich war im August für 2 wochen in Südostjütland. Habe dort 2 P&T Seen getestet in Faustrup bei Christiansfeld und einen in Haderslev.
In Faustrup waren wir 2mal ,beide male Schneider. Das ist reine Abzocke, sagen selbst die Dänen über diese Anlage. Es sind zwar große Forellen drin aber wenige und sie beißen ganz schlecht. Es wird auch schlecht besetzt.

Ganz anders in Haderslev. Dieser P&T gehört einen Angelverein und alles Geld was eingenommen wird ,wird direkt in Fisch wieder eingesetzt. Mehrmals am Tag kommen Kontrolleure aber alle sind sehr nett und die Anlage ist gut gepflegt.
Wir haben dort schöne Forellen bis fast 60 cm gefangen, aber die meisten klassisch mit Pose und Tauwurm an den Krautkanten. die Dänen angeln mit einer Art Wasserkugel und Schleppen Power Bait in meist hellen Farben. Grundangeln mit Power Bait geht auch gut.


in DK hab ich sonst noch 2 Aale 6 Hornhechte und eine 67 cm Mefo beim Aalangeln gefangen


Gruß  Mike


----------



## forellenspezie (21. September 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Schneller Bericht:
Der durfte nicht ausbleiben...
Gefangen heute gegen 9.30 Uhr.
Genommen hat die schöne Refo meinen Sommet in weiss 18g!
Länge 92cm 10,92 kg.

Der Drill war einfach nur herrlich

gruss forellenspezie


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (21. September 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

wie bitte ??????????????ß ich wusste garnicht das forellen so gross werden können ! ist das ding geklont oder hat sie chemi zum fressen bekommen ! wahnsinn !

petri heil:vik:


----------



## Forellendavid (22. September 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



forellenspezie schrieb:


> Schneller Bericht:
> Der durfte nicht ausbleiben...
> Gefangen heute gegen 9.30 Uhr.
> Genommen hat die schöne Refo meinen Sommet in weiss 18g!
> ...




Petri zum Fang !! Wo haste denn das Wasserschwein gezogen ???

LG David


----------



## Matzinger (22. September 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Kurzer Bericht aus Munkbro:
3 Leute, jeweils 1 Rute
Angelzeit: Freitag 17 Uhr - 20 Uhr, Samstag 6 Uhr- 20 Uhr, Sonntag 6 Uhr - 13 Uhr
Insgesamt hart erarbeitetete 18 Forellen 2 kg - 5 kg (einige sind auf Streamer leider noch ausgeschlitzt und diverse sehr vorsichtige Bisse beim Schleppen mit Teig und Streamer konnten nicht verwertet werden).

Besetzt wurde wie immer ohne Ende, obwohl noch massig Fisch im See war. Leider hat das Wasser noch 16 Grad, somit war die Angelei wie erwartet mehr als schwierig weil die Fische noch träge sind. Noch ca. 1 - 2 Wochen mit diesem Wetter und es geht wieder richtig los.

Die einzigen die wirklich gut gefangen haben waren die Flifis. Weißer Streamer mit grünem Kopf. Auf Sicht anwerfen (die meisten Minellen standen am Schilf) und vor dem Maul rumzupfen und zum Biß reizen.

Alles in allem wieder sehr schöne Tage bei Oliver. Tolle, sehr gepflegte Anlage mit gesunden Fischen.

Kurze Frage: War eigentlich jemand schon in Terkelsböl? Erfahrungen ?

Gruß

Matzinger


----------



## stroti (22. September 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo,

fahren nächste Woche nach Als. Wollte einmal auf Forelle nach Krusa. Weiß jemand, ob dort das angeln mit Bienenmaden erlaubt ist? Auf der Seit steht, dass angeln mit Maden verboten ist. Heißt das wohl auch das dort Bienenmaden verboten sind?

Grüße


----------



## ollifant11 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Stroti,

das Angeln mit Bienenmaden in Frueskov/Krusa ist erlaubt. Meines Wissens nach kann man die Bienenmaden sogar beim Besitzer im Angelladen kaufen (allerdings sehr teuer).

Freundliche Grüße

Olli


----------



## sunny (23. September 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Made und Bienemade sind zwei verschiedene Tierchen . Mit (Fleisch)-Made zu angeln ist es fast oder überall in dänischen Forellenteichen verboten. Das liegt daran, dass die (Fleisch)-Maden auf Fleischabfällen gezüchtet werden und somit die Gefahr besteht, dass man sich ne Krankheit in den Teich holt. Das wollen die Betreiber der Teiche verständlicherweise vermeiden.

Ne Bienenmade ist meines Wissens nach ne Larve einer Motte und entwickelt sich in einem Kokon. Das Wort Bienenmade ist etwas irreführend. Da somit keine Gefahr einer Krankheitseinschleppung besteht, sind diese zum Angeln erlaubt.


----------



## Matzinger (23. September 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



sunny schrieb:


> Made und Bienemade sind zwei verschiedene Tierchen . Mit (Fleisch)-Made zu angeln ist es fast oder überall in dänischen Forellenteichen verboten. Das liegt daran, dass die (Fleisch)-Maden auf Fleischabfällen gezüchtet werden und somit die Gefahr besteht, dass man sich ne Krankheit in den Teich holt. Das wollen die Betreiber der Teiche verständlicherweise vermeiden.
> 
> Ne Bienenmade ist meines Wissens nach ne Larve einer Motte und entwickelt sich in einem Kokon. Das Wort Bienenmade ist etwas irreführend. Da somit keine Gefahr einer Krankheitseinschleppung besteht, sind diese zum Angeln erlaubt.




Ohne jetzt besserwisserisch sein zu wollen: Bienenmade ist in diversen Teichen ebenfalls verboten... . Wobei ich diese Regelung nicht nachvollziehen kann.

Gruß

Matzinger


----------



## sunny (23. September 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Matzinger, hat doch nichts mit bessewisserisch zu tun. Ganz im Gegenteil, danke für den Hinweis #6. War nur noch an keinem Teich, wo Bienemade verboten war. Daher wusste ich das nicht.

Wäre auch garnicht auf die Idee gekommen, dass die Dinger verboten sein könnten. Wie du schon schreibst, nicht wirklich nachvollziehbar #c.


----------



## forellenspezie (23. September 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



stroti schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> fahren nächste Woche nach Als. Wollte einmal auf Forelle nach Krusa. Weiß jemand, ob dort das angeln mit Bienenmaden erlaubt ist? Auf der Seit steht, dass angeln mit Maden verboten ist. Heißt das wohl auch das dort Bienenmaden verboten sind?
> 
> Grüße



Hallo,
du darfst in Krusa nur mit seinen Bienenmaden Angeln(eigene nicht erlaub)!Die kosten bei Ihm satte 5 Euro....
@Forellendavid...das Wasserschwein kommt aus Krusa bei Jo.
Habe gestern 12 Forellen gefangen bei Jo,10 goldene um die 2 Pfund und 2 von 6-7 kg.
Zur Zeit stehen die Biester voll auf Bienenmaden mit sau kurzen Vorfach(15-20cm),mit einem 5g Spiro hab ich alle 12 gefangen.
Freitag geht es nach Kronenkurt,Bericht folgt!


----------



## porscher (23. September 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

naja ob nun seine oder eigene welchen unterschied macht das? oder haben die Dänen angst? ich denke die wollen nur verkaufen. wenn angler am see nix fangen und bei anderen läufts mit bienenmaden, dann werden leute auch für eine dose 10 euro bezahlen.


----------



## stroti (24. September 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Danke für die Antworten. Ist das tatsächlich so, dass man die Bienenmaden vor Ort kaufen muß? Wie will das der Besitzer den nachvollziehen, wo die Dinger gekauft sind? 
Hört sich ein bißchen nach Abzocke an. Auf der Homepage steht  davon übrigends nichts, oder wird man vor Ort eingewiesen.

Gruß


----------



## Forellendavid (25. September 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



forellenspezie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> du darfst in Krusa nur mit seinen Bienenmaden Angeln(eigene nicht erlaub)!Die kosten bei Ihm satte 5 Euro....
> @Forellendavid...das Wasserschwein kommt aus Krusa bei Jo.
> Habe gestern 12 Forellen gefangen bei Jo,10 goldene um die 2 Pfund und 2 von 6-7 kg.
> ...




Na dann !!!!!! Petri Heil !!!!!!

Freu mich schon auf deinen Bericht !! Wir sind im 4er Team 4 Tage in DK aber leider erst im November !!!!!!!!! :z

Wir 4 Männers sind schon voll aufgeregt !!!#hihi#

Gruß David


----------



## forellenspezie (25. September 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Forellendavid schrieb:


> Na dann !!!!!! Petri Heil !!!!!!
> 
> Freu mich schon auf deinen Bericht !! Wir sind im 4er Team 4 Tage in DK aber leider erst im November !!!!!!!!! :z
> 
> ...



Hallo David,

wann genau seit Ihr dann im November da?
Man kann sich ja mal treffen um sich mal persönlich kennenzulernen!?
Gruss    Sascha


----------



## belle67 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Matzinger schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: War eigentlich jemand schon in Terkelsböl? Erfahrungen ?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Matzinger


hallo matzinger,

bin so 2-3 mal im jahr in terkelsböl. auf alle fälle jedes jahr an pfingsten. das ist schon tradition bei uns. sind dann mit 10 - 15 leuten da (inkl. kinder). man kann dort 4er bzw. 6 er-angelhütten (ausgestattet mit etagenbetten, tisch und stühle, kühlschrank, geschirr und kaffeemaschine) mieten (die 4er kosten 35 €, 6er 51 € pro nacht). ebenso gibt es möglichkeiten mit dem zelt, wohnwagen oder wohnmobil zu campen. die sanitären anlagen sind spitze (werden meist 3 - 4 am tag gereinigt. einfriermöglichkeit ist auch vorhanden.

der inhaber allan ist supernett und ist für jeden scherz zu haben. ausserdem ist er noch spezialist in sachen jagen mit eigener hundezucht. 

ist mit den fängen wie überall. mal so, mal so. hatten schon wochenenden, wo wir mit dem ausnehmen kaum hinterher kamen und manchmal halt wenig bis nichts. im sommer war das wasser sehr grün und trübe (viele schwebealgen), da ging nix #d

die forelle auf meinem avatar ist aus diesem teich (dieses jahr pfingsten auf grund gefangen). am besten fängt man mit der fliege oder mit dem spinner, aber auch schleppen, mit pose oder grund geht, mit den üblichen ködern.

meist fahren wir einen 1/2 tag nach arrild (ca. 30 min autofahrt), so hat man abwechslung.

meiner meinung ist terkelsböl eine schöne anlage, der man mal einen besuch abstatten kann !


----------



## Matzinger (26. September 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



belle67 schrieb:


> hallo matzinger,
> 
> bin so 2-3 mal im jahr in terkelsböl. auf alle fälle jedes jahr an pfingsten. das ist schon tradition bei uns. sind dann mit 10 - 15 leuten da (inkl. kinder). man kann dort 4er bzw. 6 er-angelhütten (ausgestattet mit etagenbetten, tisch und stühle, kühlschrank, geschirr und kaffeemaschine) mieten (die 4er kosten 35 €, 6er 51 € pro nacht). ebenso gibt es möglichkeiten mit dem zelt, wohnwagen oder wohnmobil zu campen. die sanitären anlagen sind spitze (werden meist 3 - 4 am tag gereinigt. einfriermöglichkeit ist auch vorhanden.
> 
> ...



Hallo belle,

erst einmal vielen Dank. Nur noch zwei kleine Fragen: Ist der See überlaufen und ab wieviel kg wird eingesetzt ? Habe nämlich keine Lust, auf 400 g Fische zu angeln


----------



## belle67 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Matzinger schrieb:


> Hallo belle,
> 
> erst einmal vielen Dank. Nur noch zwei kleine Fragen: Ist der See überlaufen und ab wieviel kg wird eingesetzt ? Habe nämlich keine Lust, auf 400 g Fische zu angeln


nein der see ist nicht überlaufen. habe ich bisher jedenfalls noch nie erlebt, selbst pfingsten, wenn der campingplatz voll ist, hat man am see immer reichlich platz.

normalerweise sind die fische ab 1,5 kg aufwärts. hab bisher nur 1x auch kleinere gehabt !


----------



## deluxekalle (29. September 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Boardies!!!


Wollte wissen ob jemand weiß wie gerade in Rödekro oder Uge gefangen wird??


----------



## sunny (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Nen Kumpel von mir will mal zu einem See in Krusa, Betreiber heißt wohl Rasmussen. War schon mal jemand dort? Wie war es ggf. ?


----------



## Elfchen_19 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



sunny schrieb:


> Nen Kumpel von mir will mal zu einem See in Krusa, Betreiber heißt wohl Rasmussen. War schon mal jemand dort? Wie war es ggf. ?




Guckst du hier - das war mein Freund Willi an unserem letzten Urlaubstag am 01.08.08 binnen 6 Stunden, gesamt knapp über 30 Kilo :m.

Wasser, Fische und Inhaber in absoluter Bestform, stöber mal ein bisschen auf deren HP... morgen gibt's wieder 200 kg Extra-Besatz.

Falls Du angelbegeisterten Nachwuchs haben solltest, nimm' ihn mit - der Kinderteich mit den Goldforellen bringt tolle Ergebnisse und einen prima Zeitvertreib.

Petri Heil und viel Spaß dort wünscht Dir

Eddy |wavey:


----------



## sunny (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Vielen Dank #6.


----------



## Rone (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Moin, ich fahre am 13.10.08 nach Krusa hat jemand für mich aktuelle Platz, Köder und tiefen Tipps ? ich war vor ca. 1 jahr mal da und bin als schneiden wieder hause, sehr ärgerlich das soll sich diesmal ändern ! kann mir jemand helfen ? 

Mfg Rone

PS: was is eure meinung is die drop-shot methode ne alternative wenn nix geht ?


----------



## Forellendavid (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo !!!

Dieses WE war Preisangeln bei Kurt in Rödekro !! War jemend da ?? Wie waren die Fänge !!

LG an alle !

Forellendavid


----------



## deluxekalle (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

JA war von Sonntag bis Montag da!Habe eine Forelle raus bekommen und mein Kollege 2!War alles ein bisschen mau!:gjeder hatte nur so 1-3 maximal und zwischen 1,5kg bis 4kg!
Wie ich gehört habe hat der Gewinner vom Preisangeln mit einer 4,3 kg Forelle gewonnen!!Wetter war eigentlich top schöner wind alles gut aber sie wollten einfach nicht beißen!!


----------



## coernel (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin moin

War am Samstag bei Jo am See.

7 Stück in 7 Stunden. War einer von dennen die etwas mehr gefangen haben.

Auf Grund mit 50 - 60 cm Vorfach und dunkle Paste (blau, schwarz, braun) und max. 1-3 Meter rauswerfen ging ganz gut.

Schleppen auch mit dunkler Paste und gelben Kunst-Maden-Würmchen (keine ahnung wie die Kunstköder-Dinger heissen).

Gruss aus Flensburg
coernel


----------



## troutnorge (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo,

nächstes Jahr im Juni verschlägt es uns in die Gegend von Kolding. Hat jemand einen Tipp für einen guten Forellenteich in der Gegend. Habe da z. B.ein Auge auf Stenvad Put & Take und Hvilested Lystfiskersø geworfen. War schon jemand dort und hat Gutes zu berichten? 

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße

Micha


----------



## Milchner (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@troutnorge
Wir waren 2005/2006 in der Nähe von Kolding(Egtved)
Wenn du auch mal den Forellen nachstellen willst,kann ich dir diese Anlage nur empfehlen.

49. Refsgårds Lystfiskersø
Refsgårdvej 2 - 6040 Egtved
tlf.: +45 7555 0287
http://www.refsgaard-fisk.dk/


Ich verstehe nicht,wieso diese Anlage hier nicht öfter genannt wird.Guter Besatz ,netter Chef und man kann mit dem Auto bis an den See fahren.

Petry aus der Pfalz


----------



## troutnorge (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Milchner,

vielen Dank für die Info. Die Anlage habe ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst, obwohl die HP leider nicht sehr vielaussagend ist. Werden dort auch Bachforellen und Aale besetzt?
Ich kann z. B. auch nicht nachvollziehen, warum über Hvilsted so gut wie nichts im Board zu finden ist. Die Anlage sieht sehr vielversprechend aus und ist vor allem von den Preisen her unschlagbar.

Viele Grüße

Micha


----------



## belle67 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



troutnorge schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nächstes Jahr im Juni verschlägt es uns in die Gegend von Kolding. Hat jemand einen Tipp für einen guten Forellenteich in der Gegend. Habe da z. B.ein Auge auf Stenvad Put & Take und Hvilested Lystfiskersø geworfen. War schon jemand dort und hat Gutes zu berichten?
> 
> ...


direkt in kolding ist noch dieser zu empfehlen. war zwar schon lange nicht mehr da, aber dort war es meistens klasse. sehr gute stelle, ganz hinten ist ein kleiner einlauf, wo viele fische stehen :
*Seest Møllesø*
*Vranderupvej 71*
*6000 Kolding*

http://www.seestmoelle.dk/tysk/ty-default.htmhttp://www.seestmoelle.dk/seestmoellesoe.htm


----------



## Milchner (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



troutnorge schrieb:


> Hallo Milchner,
> 
> vielen Dank für die Info. Die Anlage habe ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst, obwohl die HP leider nicht sehr vielaussagend ist. Werden dort auch Bachforellen und Aale besetzt?
> Ich kann z. B. auch nicht nachvollziehen, warum über Hvilsted so gut wie nichts im Board zu finden ist. Die Anlage sieht sehr vielversprechend aus und ist vor allem von den Preisen her unschlagbar.
> ...



Tach Micha

Also von Aalen habe ich in der Zeit nix mitbekommen.
Aber der Besatz ist hervorragend.
Wir waren zu dritt dort oben und die meiste Zeit unter uns am See.Trotzdem hat Kurt jeden Tag besetzt.

Einen Tagesausflug dort hin,würde ich dir immer empfehlen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## deluxekalle (16. November 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

War gestern In Rödekro mit einem Freund zum angeln .

Insgesamt konnten wir 9 Forellen verhaften!!
Es wurde auf paste und grund gefangen.
Im großen und ganzen war es ein sehr netter Angeltag trotz Schauern!

LG
Pascal


----------



## Forellendavid (16. November 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hey !!!

An welchem See warst denn du ??? Wir fahren nächste Woche rüber !!!! :vik:

Bericht folgt logischerweise !!

Wie tief hast du denn gefischt ??

GLG David


----------



## deluxekalle (16. November 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Forellendavid schrieb:


> Hey !!!
> 
> An welchem See warst denn du ??? Wir fahren nächste Woche rüber !!!! :vik:
> 
> ...


 

HEy waren am dritten See haben schwimmendes spiro und 3,5m vorfach benutzt.sind mehr im mittel/oben.


----------



## Forellendavid (17. November 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Na das hört sich doch klasse an ! Ich freu mich schon riesig drauf !! Sobald ich wieder zu Hause bin kommt logischerweise der Bericht ! 

Noch ne Frage an Dich !! Wie ist der Wasserstand in Rodekro !! Ist viel Wasser drinn oder nicht !! Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das bei ordentlichem Wasserstand die Forellen bissiger sind als bei Niedrigwasser !!!

GLG und Danke nochmal für deine Info 

David


----------



## deluxekalle (17. November 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Forellendavid schrieb:


> Na das hört sich doch klasse an ! Ich freu mich schon riesig drauf !! Sobald ich wieder zu Hause bin kommt logischerweise der Bericht !
> 
> Noch ne Frage an Dich !! Wie ist der Wasserstand in Rodekro !! Ist viel Wasser drinn oder nicht !! Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das bei ordentlichem Wasserstand die Forellen bissiger sind als bei Niedrigwasser !!!
> 
> ...



Es ist nicht ganz soviel Wasser im See wenn du beim ersten See mal vorbei fährst siehst du das es weniger geworden ist!
Wünsche dir viel erfolg!#6


----------



## deluxekalle (27. November 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@ Forellendavid



Und wie war Rödekro haste einen kleinen Bericht für uns??:vik:


----------



## Forellendavid (28. November 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



deluxekalle schrieb:


> @ Forellendavid
> 
> 
> 
> Und wie war Rödekro haste einen kleinen Bericht für uns??:vik:



Hallo an alle !!!!!!!!!!!!

Hier erstmal ein kurzer Bericht. Leider ohne Fotos da unser Fotokollege gleich am Mittwoch in den Kosovo geflogen ist.

1 Tag Rödekro ) 12 Forellen zwischen 1,5 kg - 4,3kg
2 Tag Rödekro )   6 Forellen zwischen 1,5 kg - 3,0 kg
3 Tag W-Ohrst. ) 18 Forellen zwischen 0,5 kg - 3,0 kg
4 Tag W-Ohrst. ) ca 12 Forellen zwischen 0,5 kg - 3,0 kg

Wir hatte in W-O ne Menge Bachforellen dabei daher das geringe Gewicht.

In Rodekro wurden viele Forellen auf Grund gefangen. Allgemein lief es aber eher bescheiden. Nicht wirklich schlecht aber auch nicht soooo toll. 

Sobald mir ein paar Bilder zur Verfügung stehen stelle ich diese noch ins Netz.

LG und Petri an alle

David


----------



## deluxekalle (29. November 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Ich war gestern in Rödekro mit nem Freund.


Haben 9 Forellen gefangen von 1,2-3,5KG

haben an See 1 Geangelt und die 3,5KG am 2 See gefangen sonst ging an See 2 nicht viel.

Am ersten See haben nur wir gefangen und ein andere hatte noch 1 auf grund!!



LG Pascal:vik:


----------



## JSI (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo! Ich bin neu hier;-)
wollte evtl zw. Weihnachten und Sylvester nach Rodekro, kann man diese Jahreszeit überhaupt empfehlen dort mit forellenangeln???

Wollten aus Hamburg für nen Tag mal dorthin zum Fischne und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da ein paar Tipps geben ( Ansonsten werden wir es wohl auf gut Glück Probieren) 

Ja meinen Bericht dazu würde ich natürlich dann Posten hier;-)


Ein Frohes Fest denn erstmal

und schöne grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## deluxekalle (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

ja ist ein guter See und man kann auch in Euro da bezahlen!!
Ob du was fängst ist nicht gegeben weißt ja nicht wie die fische drauf sind und was sie als köder wollen musst dein glück probieren aber eigentlich fängt man da immer seine fische!:vik:


----------



## JSI (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Danke für den tipp! Wo bezahlt man denn dort ist ja recht groß dort oder kommen die besitzer rum am tag später,bzw. Automat??

Sind dort irgendwelche köder nicht erlaubt,wie maden blinker bzw. drillinge?

Vielen Dank

Bericht wird denn nach der Rückkehr gepostet;-)


----------



## deluxekalle (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Der besitzer Kurt kommt rum mit seinem Jeep und dann kassiert!!!
Ist alles soweit ich erlaubt!!


Viel spaß und Petri Heil

Ich werde wohl am Dienstag da mal aufschlagen!#h


----------



## Forellenfreak1985 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo zusammen,

schade dass ich nicht in der Nähe der dänischen Grenze wohne, aber habt ihr schon gesehen was zurzeit in Wester Ohrstedt für Goldforellen gefangen werden?

Schaut das euch mal an, ich geh mal davon aus dass die da wirklich gefangen werden, wahnsinn da fällt mir nix mehr zu ein und ich hab echt schon einiges gesehen an Forellenseen

Gruß
Forellenfreak


----------



## JSI (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

So jetzt gibts meinen kurzen Bericht zum Rodekro Forellensee;-)

Sind am Sonntag gegen 5 Uhr aus Hamburg Bergedorf losgefahren, waren kurz nach sieben dann in Rodekro und etwas Schneegestöber gabs ab Kiel bis kurz vor Flensburg dann dazu.

So angekommen,alles war dunkel und wir kannten uns ja noch nichtr so aus,waren am see2 und schznackten noch mit Leuten aus Lübeck die dort aufgeschlagen sind, danach sind wir noch ein Stück weiter gefahren und haben uns niedergelassen. Nachm Einsetzen der Forellen gabs schon 2 fänge anderer Angelkollegen.

Mein Kumpel hatte gleich innerhalb von 30 Min. auf sein Weißes PB am Grund 2 ca 1,5KG Forellen, ja ein guter Tag wird es schon dachten wir und danach passierte erstmal nix.

Ich sah einige aktivitäten später an der Wasseroberfläche,vielleicht warens auch kleine köderfische nur;-)  Hab den Sbiro genommen, weißer Twister und Feuer, erster Wurf, eingeholt und zack Fisch hoffte auf nen Schwarm aber dem war nicht so danach war den rest des Tages ab 10 Uhr ca Feierabend und keiner fing mehr was.

2 Bisse beim Schleppen auf Twister und BM mit Lachsei von Jenzi, da ist die forelle fast bis ans land mitgekommen also beim nächstenmal werde ich dies noch weiter austesten.

Ja das war mein erstes Angelerlebnis dort und ich hoffe im Frühjahr wenns Wetter etwas wärmer wird geht es einwe dort hin.


----------



## Matzinger (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

up


Keiner mehr los gewesen ?


----------



## micha73 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Niemand mehr los gewesen? Wollen das Wochenende 13.02. - 15.02. zu viert nach Rödekro und dachte ich könnte hier nochmal den einen oder anderen Tip bekommen. Wären schön wenn jemand noch was sagen könnte.

Gruß
micha


----------



## JSI (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin! Ja ich würde auch gern fahren aber nach meiner knapp 500€ inspektion ist das gestrichen.....
aber hatte per E-Mail angefragt wie es aussieht.
Die Teiche sind frei und alle 3 werden wieder besetzt. vielleicht klappt es bei mir ende des monats ja nochmal abwarten.


----------



## Bootsmann HH (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin - liebe DK- Fans!

Zum Thema "Forellensee in DK" kann ich heute nicht viel schreiben... Es freut mich aber, daß ein Thema (welches 2009 schon 5 Jahre aktiv ist) noch immer aktuell ist und angenommen wird.

Es ist sicherlich nicht mein Verdienst - da ich mich aus beruflichen und zeitlichen Gründen nicht mehr oft an einem Forellensee begeben kann - und somit auch keine "sinnvollen" Beiträge schreiben kann. Jedoch bekomme ich ja immer eine mail, wenn etwas geschrieben wurde und lese die Berichte mit Freude.

Wollte nur sagen, daß das AB und seine Mitglieder wirklich etwas besonderes sind. Der Thread hält ja fast schon läger als eine durchschnittliche Ehe. (O.K.- die hält i.d. Regel 12 Jahre- die werden wir wohl auch noch volbekommen)

However - im Hinblick auf die o.g. Zeitspanne von Ehen, werde ich wohl auch in der kommenden Zeit nicht oft an P&T- Angelplätzen sein - freue mich aber weiter über Anregungen und Berichte.

Sollten die TUI s dieser Welt die Preise für Fernreisen in den Sommerferien nicht deutlich senken, wird es wohl schon in 2009 nicht nach Spanien - sondern nach DK gehen und dann bin ich für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Also - vielen Dank für das "rege" Schreiben 

und Grüße

Bootsmann HH


----------



## Krüger82 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

|good:#6


----------



## Matzinger (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Bootsmann HH schrieb:


> Moin - liebe DK- Fans!
> 
> Zum Thema "Forellensee in DK" kann ich heute nicht viel schreiben... Es freut mich aber, daß ein Thema (welches 2009 schon 5 Jahre aktiv ist) noch immer aktuell ist und angenommen wird.
> 
> ...



Mönsch Peer Du alte Hütte,

mal wieder aus der Versenkung hochgekommen ?
Kescherdriller und ich geben Dir gerne noch ´ne Chance, die Schmach aus 2006 auszumerzen...

Kannst Dich ja mal melden, wenn es die Familie zulässt !


Gruß

Matzinger


----------



## Bootsmann HH (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin - Matze!!!

Ja, da isser wieder... Mein Arzt meint- ich sollte weniger Medikamente nehmen und lieber etwas Freizeit planen. Ganz der Fischerei habe ich mich ja auch nicht verschlossen. Im Oktober 2008 waren wir mit netten AB"lern auf einer 2 Tages-Tour am Gelben Riff. 
Im Juni und August 2009 nehmen die netten Jungs mich wieder mit - kann also nicht sooo schlimm gewesen sein...
Über Ostern geht es mit der family nach Hvide Sande (eine Woche). Mal sehen, ob der Hering da ist - ansonsten auch mal zum F-Puff mit den Lütten. da gibt es doch auch einen See (Teich) wo man nach kg bezahlt - oder?!
Nicht das ich das "nötig" hätte - aber die Kleinen sollen ja auch mal etwas fangen.

Wahrscheinlich sind wir auch im Sommer in DK.

Zum "Üben" werde ich mal nach "Jevenstedt", "Westerohrstedt" oder "Peters Angelsee" fahren...

Wir können ja mal sehen, ob Du in den nächsten Wochen auch mal los bist - ein paar Tipps können nie schaden...

Grüße

Peer


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@peer...wir könnten auch mal einen am P&T ausangeln...da hätte ich mal Lust drauf...


----------



## Bootsmann HH (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> @peer...wir könnten auch mal einen am P&T ausangeln...da hätte ich mal Lust drauf...



Moin Stefan!

Jo, sehr gern - nur wo? Hier in Norddeutschland gibt es ja viele schöne P&T - DK ist auch nicht soooo weit. Egal wo - für Dich wären das dann wieder 2 Tage - oder?

Wie sieht es denn Ostern bei Dir aus? Bist Du da "familientechnisch" gebunden?

Ansonsten sehr, sehr gern - sage nur wann und wo und wir können das sicherlich irgendwie einrichten...

However - ich würde mich freuen, wenn das klappt.

Grüße - auch von den anderen des "Team Sahnehering"

Peer


----------



## micha73 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Waren vergangenes Wochenende nicht in Rödekro. Hatten am Donnerstag nochmal angerufen. Er meinte wie sollen nicht kommen, die Seen sei zugefroren und es würde wohl keinen Sinn machen.


----------



## JSI (4. März 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Dies WE Rodekro?? Wer fährst noch hin oder hat es vor die nächste zeit?

Ich fahre evtl mit einem Freund dort hin,jetzt müßte ja dort auch alles wieder frei sein naja warten wir es ab ich melde mich dann wieder wenn wir erfolgreich waren;-)


----------



## ostseeangler27 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

viel Erfolg ..die Teiche sind offen ....


----------



## JSI (6. März 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

warste da ostsee angler? Oder auch nur nachgefragt?;-) warst du wenn erfolgreich??
gruß


----------



## ostseeangler27 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Ich war da zum schauen...... Fisch konnte ich sehen und ein Angler hatte auch schon was im Eimer......


----------



## olli3278 (12. März 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo und Petri

Weiß jemand, wann bei welchem See in Rodekro der Besatz erfolgt. Ich habe mal gelesen, dass manche Seen nicht bzw. nur selten besetzt werden, je nach dem wie viele Angler da sind.


----------



## olWahn (12. März 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moinsen Leude,

Rodekro ist nicht so mein Fall, aber ich fahre am 19+20.03 nach Uge. Wer war denn diese Jahr schon in Uge. Und gibt es etwas zu berichten?

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## JM+JL=R-CLAN (12. März 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Fahre nach Arrild. Ist mein persönlicher Favourit. Bin selber in 5 Wochen wieder dort!
! großer See, 1 kl. See plus zusätzlicher Fliegenstrecke in einem Kreislauf. Macht gerade für Fliegenfischer sehr viel Spaß. 
Eigendlich kennt jeder Dansk-Angler Arrild. Ist sehr beliebt und zu empfehlen, da die Eigentümer immer vor Ort sind und sich um die Anlage kümmern.
Liegt ca. 60 km hinter der Grenze.


----------



## Andy Antitackle (13. März 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



olWahn schrieb:


> Moinsen Leude,
> 
> Rodekro ist nicht so mein Fall, aber ich fahre am 19+20.03 nach Uge. Wer war denn diese Jahr schon in Uge. Und gibt es etwas zu berichten?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Olaf,

laß noch was drin.
Ich fahr am 20.04.2009 für 4 Tage nach Uge.

Gruß Andy Antitackle


----------



## JSI (24. März 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Wer war denn wieder in Rodekro oder in DK überhaupt und kann mal was Berichten,Beißverhalten oder so=??


----------



## markuskassel (25. März 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

hallo zusammen.
fahre mitte august für eine woche zum storkesoen nach ribe.
hat vielleicht jemand nen paar infos über den see z.b. tiefe oder wo man dort am besten fischen sollte?
und was fängige methoden dort sind?
würde mich freuen


----------



## Angelfuerst (26. März 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Jungens!

Über Ostern hat sich der "Fürstenclub Dortmund"  in Terkelsbol 
eine Hütte gemietet.Da die Mitglieder dieses Clubs des nächtens
nur wenige Stunden Ruhe brauchen,wird ein erbitterter Kampf
um den Fürstenpokal erwartet.Unsere Ausrüstung ist auf jede
Eventualität vorbereitet.Neben Terkelsbol werden wir auch
über Uge herfallen.Unser amtierender Forellenkönig hat da eine
Poussage mit dem kleinen blonden Zimmermädchen;dieser
Zeitverlust wird ihn wohl den Titel kosten!
Wir wissen nur noch nicht,wo wir mit dem ganzen Fisch hinsollen...  
So long
Onkel Scholle|bla:


----------



## deluxekalle (27. März 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hey Angelfuerst!!!


Erstmal welche fangen^^ dann darüber nachdenken wohin damit:vik:


----------



## JSI (27. März 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Plane vor Ostern oder nach Ostern mal nach Rodekro zu fahren nach dem Kampfangeln dort, wer fährt noch oder hat es vor???


----------



## Matzinger (27. März 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Angelfuerst schrieb:


> Hallo Jungens!
> 
> Über Ostern hat sich der "Fürstenclub Dortmund"  in Terkelsbol
> eine Hütte gemietet.Da die Mitglieder dieses Clubs des nächtens
> ...




Na, dann hoffe ich mal, dass er Kondome eingepackt hat und er nicht allzuviel Teigglitter am Sa... hat

Waren vor 2 Wochen zum ersten Mal in Terkelsböl, gepflegte Anlage, Hütten sehr einfach aber sauber, klares Wasser. Gesetzt wurde ohne Ende, aber alle von uns gefangenen Minellen um 300 g !!!! (laut Betreiberin war das der Erstbesatz zur Saison und es sollten "eigentlich" Größere gesetzt werden).
Sind dann samstags zu Kronen-Kurt gefahren. Besatz sehr in Ordnung (muß also meine vorherigen Aussagen revidieren), gebissen haben sie sehr vorsichtig. Hatte 2 von ca. 1,5 kg und ein Kumpel 2 von 2,5 - 3,8 kg, zwei Große sind ihm ausgeschlitzt. Ansonsten wurde an allen Seen schwach gefangen. Nachdem ich Kurt einige Zeit aus gewissen und vielen von uns bekannten Gründen boykottiert habe, werde ich ihm wohl doch eine zweite Chance geben.

Gruß

Matzinger



@Stuka: Übernachtet Ihr wieder beim Preisangeln in Rödekro ? Mal schauen, ob ich zwei Runden mitfische.


----------



## Angelfuerst (27. März 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Ho,Ho, der Trick mit dem Teigglitter wird unseren Freund Nico
bestimmt sehr interessieren!  Wahrscheinlich wird er sich für die
Marke "Glow in the Dark" entscheiden...
Jetzt aber mal ernsthaft;die kleine blonde zu Uge hätte  Nico beim letzten mal schon fast abgegrätscht,er war damals allerdings noch verlobt.. was sich allerdings grundlegend geändert hat.
Mal sehen,was sich" Dynamit-Fred" und "Dammbruch-Ralf" aus der
Pfalz(die weiteren Helden der Show) so alles bieten lassen..
Hoffentlich kommen wir überhaupt zum Angeln..
Die Sache mit den 300g Monstern in Terkelsböl stimmt mich allerdings bedenklich;da müssen wir wohl neben Uge auch noch zu dem
berüchtigten Kronen-Kurt fahren.
Nur daß "deluxekalle" so wenig auf unsere Künste vertraut...
Für die vier Angeltage haben wir uns durchaus anspruchsvolle
Ziele gesetzt und ich wüsste so erstmal nicht,was da schiefgehen sollte..
In diesem Sinne
Onkel Scholle
PS  Zur Kondomgeschichte sollte Nico besser selbst Stellung beziehen!


----------



## stuka (28. März 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Matzinger schrieb:


> @Stuka: Übernachtet Ihr wieder beim Preisangeln in Rödekro ? Mal schauen, ob ich zwei Runden mitfische.


 

Hallo Matzinger mein Freund, klar bin ich auch dieses mal wieder dabei #6 . Komme Freitag und gehe am Montag, natürlich mit meine Weltberühmte Sliwo  . 
Gruß und freue mich schon mit alten Freunden die Sliwo zu "degustieren"


----------



## dkanglerpapa (3. April 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin, starte in 4,5 std Richtung DK für vorauss. 10 Tage. gibt es irgendwelche Erfolgsmeldungen von irgend einem See im unteren Teil von Jütland. Lasst mich bitte nicht dumm sterben. ....


----------



## dkanglerpapa (3. April 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin, starte in 4,5 std Richtung DK für vorauss. 10 Tage. gibt es irgendwelche Erfolgsmeldungen von irgend einem See im unteren Teil von Jütland. Lasst mich bitte nicht dumm sterben. ....


----------



## Matzinger (3. April 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



dkanglerpapa schrieb:


> Moin, starte in 4,5 std Richtung DK für vorauss. 10 Tage. gibt es irgendwelche Erfolgsmeldungen von irgend einem See im unteren Teil von Jütland. Lasst mich bitte nicht dumm sterben. ....



Ein Kumpel hat vor 2 Wochen in Arrild eine von 8,5 kg gefangen... .
In Krusa war wohl mau. Aber wie gesagt: War vor 2 Wochen.


----------



## Matzinger (6. April 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@stuka: Asyl bei Euch in der Hütte hat sich erledigt, Stullen-Andi und ich residieren von Samstag auf Sonntag in Kurts Wohnwagen. Stell´den Sliwo kalt und packe Dir Taschentücher ein. Wir Norddeutschen werden Dir nämlich zeigen, wie man Minellen fängt !


----------



## stuka (7. April 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Matzinger schrieb:


> @stuka: Asyl bei Euch in der Hütte hat sich erledigt, Stullen-Andi und ich residieren von Samstag auf Sonntag in Kurts Wohnwagen. Stell´den Sliwo kalt und packe Dir Taschentücher ein. Wir Norddeutschen werden Dir nämlich zeigen, wie man Minellen fängt !


 
Sliwo habe ich vor mir selbst versteckt  sonnst bin ich mir nicht sicher das noch übrig genug für Rodekro bleibt....... Das ich statt Taschentücher, eher eine große Packung Blaue Säcke für die Fische mitnehme, das müsstest du schon langsam wissen :q . Den Wohnwagen von Kurt aus 18ten Jahrhundert kenne ich, hab selber vor 4 Jahren ein paar Nächte drin verbracht. Langsam bekomme ich Reisefieber kombiniert mit Angelfieber, da hilft nur eine Medizin........ Sliwo :q 
Gruß
Stuka


----------



## bosko (7. April 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin, moin

ich wünsche euch viel Spaß.

Weiß jemand was Neues aus letzter Zeit vom Anholm Fiskesee?
Ich würde dort gerne mal wieder angeln!
Gruß Bosko


----------



## Matzinger (7. April 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



bosko schrieb:


> Moin, moin
> 
> ich wünsche euch viel Spaß.
> 
> ...




DAS würde mich auch mal interessieren. Anholm war ja früher eine der schönsten Anlagen. Zusatzfrage: Gibt es da immer noch den Kleinkrieg gegen uns Deutsche ?


----------



## coernel (9. April 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin moin

Morgen gehts wieder bei Jo ( http://www.frueskov.dk/Default.aspx?ID=104&M=News&PID=247&NewsID=20 ) um die Wurst (naja, Forelle).
Beim letzen mal war ich auch dabei (aber als Normal-Angler also ohne Preisaufschlag) und konnte 2 schöne Forellen (5,8 und 6 Kg) dazu überreden an land zu gehen.
Die Grösste war an dem Tag 8,3 Kg. 
Freu mich schon auf morgen früh. 
Kommt einer hier aussem Board auch hin?

Gruss
coernel


----------



## stefanwitteborg (9. April 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

...ja dann mal viel Erfolg...


----------



## Matzinger (16. April 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Matzinger schrieb:


> DAS würde mich auch mal interessieren. Anholm war ja früher eine der schönsten Anlagen. Zusatzfrage: Gibt es da immer noch den Kleinkrieg gegen uns Deutsche ?



Moin,

hat niemand eine Antwort ?


----------



## Matzinger (17. April 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Stuka: Der Countdown läuft. Freue mich auf ein Wiedersehen und ´verfahre Dich nicht wieder. Wenn ja: DEIN Blitzer steht immer noch in Hamburg

@all: Wer wird von Euch am nächsten WE bei Kurt sein ? Können dann ja mal bei einem gepflegten Fyglsang und ´ner Pölseplatte am Samstag abend in Kurts ****Imbiss ein inoffizielles Boardietreffen veranstalten.

Ach ja: Mir genügen 3 von jeweils 9,5 kg...

@Kescherdriller: Urlaub nehmen und mitkommen.

@Juliann: Tauchst Du auch auf ?


----------



## ollifant11 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Matzinger,

werde am Samstag wahrscheinlich die Vormittagsrunde mit angeln, zu erkennen am schwarzen RS Kombi. Vielleicht bleibt ja mal ne kurze Zeit zum Schnacken.

Ersmo

Olli


----------



## Matzinger (22. April 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



ollifant11 schrieb:


> Moin Matzinger,
> 
> werde am Samstag wahrscheinlich die Vormittagsrunde mit angeln, zu erkennen am schwarzen RS Kombi. Vielleicht bleibt ja mal ne kurze Zeit zum Schnacken.
> 
> ...





Gerne, schwarzer 5er BMW Kombi mit HH-Kennzeichen.


----------



## deluxekalle (23. April 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Joa werde wohl auch am Samstag die Vormittagsrunde mitmachen.Mal sehen mit was für einem Auto ich erscheine!^^denke mit einen VW EOS mit SE Kennzeichen!!


P.S. Was für ein RS ???? AUDI RS 4 / 6 oder Skoda Oktavia RS:vik:

@Matzinger Viel Glück für die 9.5KG


----------



## deluxekalle (23. April 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo habe mal ne Frage!Wie sieht es aus wenn man zu 3 neben einnander angeln möchte geht das auch beim Preisangeln????Ein Freund hatte eben bei mir angerufen und gefragt,weil er gerne mitmöchte


----------



## ollifant11 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin deluxekalle,

Skoda RS. Dann bis Samstag und hoffentlich können wir ein paar schönen Forellis aus dem Wasser helfen 

Ersmo

Olli


----------



## Matzinger (24. April 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



deluxekalle schrieb:


> Hallo habe mal ne Frage!Wie sieht es aus wenn man zu 3 neben einnander angeln möchte geht das auch beim Preisangeln????Ein Freund hatte eben bei mir angerufen und gefragt,weil er gerne mitmöchte



Denke mal kein Problem. Stuka fährt seit Jahren hin und angelt immer mit seinen Jungs zusammen.

Bin schon hot, Stullen-Andi und ich fahren heute Abend schon los sollte der deluxe-Wohnwagen von Kronen-Kurt frei sein


----------



## deluxekalle (24. April 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

ja wunderbar Danke für die Infos bis Samstag und das wir eine paar schöne an land bekommen!!#h


----------



## Matzinger (24. April 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



deluxekalle schrieb:


> ja wunderbar Danke für die Infos bis Samstag und das wir eine paar schöne an land bekommen!!#h



Hoffen wir´s mal, ist aber zweitrangig... .


----------



## deluxekalle (29. April 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

MOIN MOIN

ich war Samstag bei Kurt habe aber nicht am Preisangeln teilgenommen da der Wind recht stark war und es kein spaß gemacht hat raus zu werfen!!Habe mit Matzinger gesprochen der am Preisangeln teilgenommen hat und ne schöne Forelle verhaften konnte,aber wie gesagt der Wind hat ihm auch nicht so :ggepasst.Wir haben uns entschlossen an See 3 zu angeln und haben so ulala gefangen. Sind aber ein Paar schöne Forellen rausgekommen.


----------



## Mai (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo,

ich fahre nächste Woche nach Fünen und habe vor, mal an einer Put & Take-Anlage zu angeln. Speziell interessiere ich mich für Agernaes Saltvandssoer, Nr. 79. Natürlich interessieren mich auch die anderen Anlagen auf Fünen.

Bin für alle Tipps dankbar. #h

Im voraus vielen Dank
Norbert


----------



## Angelfänger (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hi,

wir wollen im kommenden Herbst mit ein paar Typies wieder ein paar Tage nach DK. Dachte so an Rödekro oder Arrild. Voraussetzung ist das die Hütten dort dabei bzw. in der Nähe sind (nur hinfallen und am Teich sein).
Kann jemand was zu Arrild oder Rödekro sagen.
Waren letzten September in Ribe. Fand ich echt klasse dort - schöne Teiche, super Häuser dabei. Nur gefangen hat wir 2 Forellen in 4 Tagen (8 Angler). Schlappe Ausbeute. Um uns herum war aber auch niemand besser.
Hoffen daher anderswo auf besseren Fang.

Grüzi
Angelfänger


----------



## deluxekalle (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Angelfänger schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wir wollen im kommenden Herbst mit ein paar Typies wieder ein paar Tage nach DK. Dachte so an Rödekro oder Arrild. Voraussetzung ist das die Hütten dort dabei bzw. in der Nähe sind (nur hinfallen und am Teich sein).
> Kann jemand was zu Arrild oder Rödekro sagen.
> ...




Hey in Rödekro sind die hütten ca.20m von See1 entfernt!


----------



## sven_p (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin moin!

Lange lange ists her, dass ich in DK ma wieder am Forellensee war, zuletzt auf Langeland, aber ich fahr nun zusammen mit Kollegen von Donnerstag bis Sonntag nach Rodekro.

Bin schon echt heiß drauf, nur leider war ich da noch nie.
Wir haben uns da eine Hütte gemietet und dürfen alle 3(?) normalen Seen befischen.
Man hört ja immer wieder, dass man in Rodekro nur an der Hälteranlage fängt, ist das so?

Das man gegen den Wind angeln sollte ist mir klar, das ist ja meist so im Puff.

Sind alle Seen gleich gut? Wie sehen die Tiefenverhältnisse aus?

Könnt ihr mir noch einige Tips betreffend Köderwahl und Platzauswahl geben?

Ich will ja nicht ganz so doof dastehen


Also, vielen Dank schonma im Vorraus!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen!

Sven


----------



## Angelfänger (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Sven,

klasse. Ich bin gespannt auf deinen Bericht, den wir bestimmt ab nächster Woche hier lesen können. Wünsche dir viel Spass und erfolgreichen Fang.
Petri

LG
Angelfänger


----------



## troutnorge (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo,

von 06.06. bis 13.06.09 geht es endlich wieder nach DK. Unsere Ferienhütte befindet sich in Skaven. Hat jemand dieses Jahr schon am Skaven Fiskesö vorbeigeschaut oder etwas darüber gehört. Laut HP hat dort ein Betreiberwechsel stattgefunden.

Viele Grüße

Micha


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

ich sag nur nie wieder zum teich in Ho


----------



## troutnorge (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> ich sag nur nie wieder zum teich in Ho


 
Hallo WolfsburgVirus,

habt ihr dann mal andere Teiche in der Gegend ausprobiert oder es bei dem Einsätzen in Ho gelassen?

Viele Grüße

Micha


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

hallo wir haben es nach ho gelassen ! aber in der hauptsasion ist das besser da, dann werden da regelmässig fische eingestzt.

mfg


----------



## MoeJoe (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

War in letzter Zeit jemand in Rodekro?
Wenn ja, wie waren die Fänge dort?
Sind ab Samstag für eine Woche in Uge und werden mal nach Rodekro fahren!

MfG

Moejoe


----------



## sven_p (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Ja, war wie schon geschrieben von Donnerstag bis Samstag in Rödekro. Am Vatertag wars wirklich voll, und wir konnten um 11uhr, nachdem wir angekommen sind und die hütten bezogen hatten die letzte freie Stelle auf der ganzen Anlage besetzten, an See2 hinten in der kleinen Bucht. Dort waren wir dann 2 Stunden, wo ich mit einer Forelle von 1,8 Kilo den Startschuss gab.
Nach einem schönen Mittagessen sind wir dann zu See 1 umgezogen, als es sich schon ein bisschen gelichtet hatte und mehr Platz war. Doch hier tat sich nichts, bis ich mit der Spirolinorute mit 30 gramm schwimmspiro und weißem Streamer mehr Richtung Hälterkorb gegangen bin, wo ich *fast direkt *am Korb die 2te Forelle des Tages überlisten konnte.
Mittlerweile war es 19 Uhr und ich gab mich für den Anfang mit 2 Fischen zufrieden. Fisch schnell saubergemacht und dann ab zu den Hütten, wo man dann erstmal ein kühles Budweiser inhaliert hat.


Tag 2 begann mit dem Aufstehen um 4 Uhr, schließlich wollten wir einen guten Platz an See 1 ergattern.
Nach ner Tasse Kaffe und nem Honigbrötchen waren wir um 4.30 am Wasser und hatten einen super Platz, direkt vor der Hälteranlage.
In der ersten halben Stunde hatte ich dann schon meinen ersten Fisch auf Grund und wenige Minuten später mein erster Fisch dort beim Schleppen auf Paste. Die nächsten 4 Stunden tat sich wenig, mit  Außnahme von einer Anglergruppe aus Ostdeutschland, die ohne zu Lügen einen Fisch nach dem anderen landeten. 
Doch dann ging es auch bei mir weider los, und ich konnte bis zum Ende um 15 Uhr noch 3 Schöne Fische fangen, unter anderem eine Forelle von 3,2 Kilo.
Somit war Tag 2 mit 5 wirklich schöenen Fischen für mich ein voller Erfolg.

Tag 3 sollte dann noch besser werden, selbe Zeit, selber See, selbe Stelle, doch statt 5 konnte ich an diesem Tag 6 Fische erbeuten, die über den Tag verteilt bissen. Alle beim Schleppen.

Somit war "mein erstes Mal" in Rödekro für mich ein voller Erfolg und mit insgesamt 13 Fischen von 1,5 bis 3,2 Kilo bin ich sehr zufrieden.
Gern hätte ich mehr an See 2 geangelt, da ich diesen schöner fand als See 1, doch die guten Stellen waren da schon permanent durch "Campingangler" vergeben. 
See 2 hab ich mir also fürs nächste Mal aufgespart, und dieses nächste Mal wird ganz ganz sicher bald kommen!

Das Gesamtergebnis mit unserer Gruppe von  5 Mann lag bei 36 Forellen.


----------



## deluxekalle (9. Juni 2009)

War keiner mehr los ????


----------



## MoeJoe (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Servus,

ich war letzte Woche bei der Uge Lystfiskeri, war recht erfolgreich 6 Tage zu viert 169 Forellen, steht auch im Uge Thread!

MfG

Moejoe


----------



## deluxekalle (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Petri zu den Fischen!!!:mWaren viele da zum angeln und welchen See kannste da empfehlen?#6


----------



## MoeJoe (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Am Wochenende ist natürlich immer mehr los wie unter der Woche, aber es verläuft sich alles ganz gut!
Es kommt natürlich auf die Laune der Forellen an wo was geht. Wir fischen gerne im Bambussee, weil man den komplett befischen kann, das meiste hatten wir aber heuer im großen See (Hüttensee), war davor schon Jahre her das wir im großen so gut gefangen haben, letztes Jahr hatten wir das meiste im Badesee hinten am Schilfgürtel.
Was heuer auch noch "komisch" war das wir zu 99% alles auf Grund zwischen 2 und 6 Meter gefangen haben, habs öfter auch mit Sbiro und Blinker probiert...da ging so gut wie nix.
Es ist aufjedenfall Positiv hervorzuheben, das seit dem letzten Besitzerwechsel die Seen und die ganze Anlage wieder auf Vorderman gebracht worden sind und wirklich genung Forellen für alle in den Seen sind...wenn man sie den bekommt!

MfG
Moejoe


----------



## deluxekalle (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

danke für deinen Bericht!!!#6


----------



## bosko (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@MoeJoe

von mir auch petri.
Ich habe ein WOMO, kann man dort mit dem WOMO direkt am Wasser stehen und auch übernachten ? Ist dir sowas augfgefallen? Ich würde mich über einen Tip freuen.
Gruß Bosko


----------



## MoeJoe (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@bosko

Du siehst vom WoMo zwar nicht direkt aufs Wasser, stehst aber eigentlich gleich daneben hinter einer Buschreihe, wirklich nur ein Katzensprung.
Gib mal bei einer Suchmaschine "Uge Lystfiskeri" ein, dann ist gleich auf der Startseite von Uge ein Luftbild, links sind die roten Hütten, vor dem großen See ist Campigplatz und zwischen dem großen und dem kleineren See rechts ist auch nochmal Camping!
Hab ich noch vergessen:
Auf der Seite gibts auch Infos und Preise...natürlich auch in deutsch!

MfG

Moejoe


----------



## bosko (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@MoeJoe

Vielen Dank für die Info.

Gruß bosko


----------



## deluxekalle (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hey Liebe Angelboard Freunde!


Weiß hier zufällig jemand wann in Rödekro im Oktober Preisangeln ist???


----------



## Heiko-Roehrs (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hi Liebe Boardie´s

Ich will zum ersten mal nach DK zum Forellen angeln. hab mir auch schon sehr viel gegoogelt und mit nen Angelguide runtergeladen. Aber ein Erfahrungsbericht von einem von euch sagt mehr als 1000 Webseiten...

Weiß einer von euch, ob es in DK einen See gibt, in dem nur Großforellen so ab min. 2 Kg sind ?

und

Wird in den Put & Take See´n täglich besetzt ? (in der Zeit vom 03.10.2009 - 10.10.2009)

Freu mich auf informative Antworten von euch
Vielen Dank

Heiko#h#h#h


----------



## deluxekalle (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

http://www.rodekro-fiskepark.dk/


----------



## JSI (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Ferienzeit=Angelzeit??
Wer Ffährt an den heißen Tagen jetzt zu den Put&Takes=?

wer fährt überhaupt und wohin von euch? Glaube nicht das bei dem heißen Wetter viel geht, nächste Woche vielleicht wenns kühler wird=?

Will bald los nach uge oder Rodekro,kann mich da noch nicht entscheiden!?
Schöne Grüße


----------



## Heiko-Roehrs (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

hm kann leider kein dänisch und auf der seite ist es leider nicht ersichtbar #c


----------



## boot (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Heiko-Roehrs schrieb:


> hm kann leider kein dänisch und auf der seite ist es leider nicht ersichtbar #c


Hallo Heiko was möchtest du dann wissen |kopfkrat


----------



## boot (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Heiko-Roehrs schrieb:


> Hi Liebe Boardie´s
> 
> Ich will zum ersten mal nach DK zum Forellen angeln. hab mir auch schon sehr viel gegoogelt und mit nen Angelguide runtergeladen. Aber ein Erfahrungsbericht von einem von euch sagt mehr als 1000 Webseiten...
> 
> ...


JJJJJJJJJJJJJjaaaaaaaaaaa derhttp://www.rodekro-fiskepark.dk/


----------



## Heiko-Roehrs (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

ok hab´s kapiert.... :q

und wie fängt man am besten plattfische ? Montage Köder direkt vom Strand oder kann ich mich überall ans Meer stellen ? Aale in Seen oder auch lieber im Meer ?


----------



## Heiko-Roehrs (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

danke für die tips helfen mir riesig weiter und wenn du auf platte gehst dann mit einer einfachen grundmontage oder wie ?


----------



## deluxekalle (12. August 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hey Boardies,

ist irgend einer von euch im oktober beim Kurt in Rödekro zum Preisangeln??


----------



## JSI (14. August 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin! Wer war in Rodekro oder einem andern Forellensee und kann berichten von den Fängen????


----------



## Oekland (9. September 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin, wir wollen am WE mit ein paar Jungs nach Rodekro. Kann einer von den letzten Fängen / Tagen an dem See berichten. Evtl auch an welchem Teich (mit Nr) er war? Schon mal vielen Dank im Voraus...Gruß


----------



## JSI (12. September 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@ Oektland, poste doch mal euren we trip und wie es so war,ich werde im Oktober wohl erst wieder fahren.
mfg


----------



## Oekland (14. September 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hey an alle...hier mein Bericht über Rodekro vom 12.09.09:

Wir sind mit 4 Jungs Samstag früh los gefahren und waren gegen kurz nach 03:00h morgens da. Haben uns den Teich 2 ausgesucht, direkt vor der Hälteranlage (wurde hier im Forum ja schon oft als Erfolg beschrieben). Also gegen 4h die Ruten raus und los gings. Wir haben insgesamt 12 Stunden geangelt und über den ganzen Tag haben wir 7 Mini-Rotaugen und einen kleinen Karpfen gefangen - man kann auch sagen, dass war ne absolute Katastrophe.
Wir haben insgesamt 17 Angler an dem Teich gezählt und in den 12 Stunden, die wir da waren, wurde EINE Forelle gefangen......! Hammer...!!!
Dabei sind die Forellen gesprungen wie die Weltmeister. In den 12 Stunden haben wir (und das ist wirklich nicht gelogen) 150 mal Forellen springen sehen...deprimierend! Dabei haben wir alles versucht. Jeden möglichen Köder und jede mögliche Art zu angeln. So oft habe ich noch nie die Angel umgebaut.
Und das Beste kommt noch zum Schluß: Wir haben mit einem Deutschen Rentner gesprochen, der direkt an unserer Angelstelle gecampt hat. Der sagte uns in einem Gespräch, dass seit 4 Tagen keiner was in dem Teich gefangen hat. Wir dachten nur: Na schönen Dank...wahrscheinlich genau die falsche Zeit ausgesucht...!!!

Tja, dass war unser Kurztrip in Rodekro, der leider nicht der war, den wir uns erhofft haben...schade...:-(

LG Oekland


----------



## bosko (14. September 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin, moin

mir ist es dort in den letzten Wochen ähnlich ergangen. Es wird auch vermutet das die Fische vor dem Bestzen mit einem Mittel gegen die Karpfenlaus behandelt wurden,was auch dazu führt das die Fische lange Zeit nicht mehr beißen!! Ob das nur ein Gerücht ist weiß ich leider nicht.
Was meint Ihr dazu?
Gruß Bosko


----------



## Oekland (15. September 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

mir ist es dort in den letzten Wochen ähnlich ergangen. 

Und warum hast Du es nicht gepostet?|gr:

Es wird auch vermutet das die Fische vor dem Bestzen mit einem Mittel gegen die Karpfenlaus behandelt wurden,was auch dazu führt das die Fische lange Zeit nicht mehr beißen!! Ob das nur ein Gerücht ist weiß ich leider nicht.
Was meint Ihr dazu?

Das wäre jedenfalls ne Erklärung für das Beißverhalten der Fische, wobei ich natürlich nicht weiß, ob es stimmt.#c

Gruß Oekland


----------



## deluxekalle (15. September 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Oekland schrieb:


> mir ist es dort in den letzten Wochen ähnlich ergangen.
> 
> Und warum hast Du es nicht gepostet?|gr:
> 
> ...




Wenn die mit einem Mittel behandelt werden,wann beißen die dann wieder??


----------



## Forellendavid (17. September 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo an alle !!!

Ich fahre mit ner Gruppen mind. 1x p.a. nach Kurt (für 2-3 Tage) Bisher haben wir immer ordentlich Fisch gefangen AUSSER: 1x und das war vor 3 Jahren Ende September.

Das Problem ist folgendes: Wer bei einer Wassertemperatur von >16Grad fischt, wird immer Probleme haben mit den Fischen. Die beissen zwar auch aber meistens nur in der Dämmerung oder nachts wenns sich ein wenig abkühlt. Und dann auch noch suuuper vorsichtig. 

Also einfach warten bis es anfängt den ersten Frost zu geben und dann losfahren zum fischen.

LG David


----------



## Matzinger (17. September 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Tja, sehr ärgerlich. Man freut sich ohne Ende und dann so etwas.

ABER:
Wie schon in diversen Berichten geschrieben: Ab Sommer bis September kannst Du bei Kurt und an vielen weiteren Seen Zirkusakrobatik beobachten. Das hat nichts mit irgendwelchen Mittelchen zu tun, sondern liegt ausschließlich an den Karpfenläusen. Da hilft es auch nichts, dass die Hälterungen aus dem Wasser raus sind.*klugschnackmodusaus


----------



## Oekland (17. September 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Matzinger

Schade, hätten wir Deine Information vorher gehabt, dann hätten wir uns das nochmal überlegt und wären evtl. später gefahren. 
Denn für so eine Tour ist es echt deprimierend, wenn alle als Schneider nach Hause gehen...!!!


----------



## JSI (17. September 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

hmmm alles blöde gelaufen aber lässt sich nunmal net ändern,wenn der Fisch nicht beissen will will er nicht......
Ich fahre mitte/ Ende Oktober einen Tag mal hoch und hoffe das wir erfolgreich sind dann..


----------



## Oekland (18. September 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@JSI

Dann berichte mal bitte, ob was bei Dir gegangen ist. Würde mich evtl. dann doch noch mal motivieren, dort hin zu fahren...!!!

Gruß und Petri


----------



## Forellendavid (18. September 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



JSI schrieb:


> hmmm alles blöde gelaufen aber lässt sich nunmal net ändern,wenn der Fisch nicht beissen will will er nicht......
> Ich fahre mitte/ Ende Oktober einen Tag mal hoch und hoffe das wir erfolgreich sind dann..



Ende Oktober ist besser  !!! Ich fahre immer erst im November !!! Und immer die Morgenstunden ausnutzen.:vik:

LG David


----------



## esgof (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo erstmal
Habe mit drei kumpels an dem preisangeln in rodekro teilgenommen und bin gerade zurück.
Es hat für das treppschen leider nicht gereicht,einen ausführlichen bericht werde ich demnächts reinstellen 
gruß ESGOF


----------



## Weißnixabergroß (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hi,
Wir fahren Freitag für 3 Tage nach DK und wollten auch nach Rodekro. Kannst Du uns ein Paar Infos zum Preisangeln von letztem Wochenende geben?

Wo standen die Fische nach dem Besatz? Am Häternetz oder verteilt? 
Und in welcher Tiefe?

Hab auf der Homepage gelesen das PowerBait Spring Green 
gut gelaufen ist!

Eine Antwort von Dir wäre klasse.


----------



## esgof (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Weißnixabergroß schrieb:


> Hi,
> Wir fahren Freitag für 3 Tage nach DK und wollten auch nach Rodekro. Kannst Du uns ein Paar Infos zum Preisangeln von letztem Wochenende geben?
> 
> Wo standen die Fische nach dem Besatz? Am Häternetz oder verteilt?
> ...



Ich denke mal das ich damit gemeint bin
Von anfang an mal, wenn ihr es verschieben könnt dann wartet lieber noch vielleicht ein oder zwei wochen die wollen noch nicht so richtig beißen.Dafür ist der teich jetzt RAPPEL VOLL.
für genauere info ich schicke dir eine pn mit meiner nr kannst dich gerne immer ab 18 uhr melden 
Gruß Esgof


----------



## esgof (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@ weissnichtsabergroß

Und wie ist es gelaufen laß mal was von dir hören (lesen).

( weissnichtsabergroß das erinnert mich an meinen lehrling )

gruß esgof


----------



## Elfchen_19 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@ esgof

Willi ist (schon wieder) hoch... :q - wir waren diese Nacht gegen 03:00 Uhr @ home, seit 09.00 uhr rollen die Reifen wieder gen Norden (diesmal nebst kommender Braut :l)...

Insofern erlaube ich mir mal `ne Antwort mit einigen Fotos, die selbstredend sind. Natürlich zu allererst einmal *VIELEN DANK* für Deine Tipps per Telefon, sie waren voll der Bringer und haben durchschlagenden Erfolg gehabt :m.

Ach ja, wenn der Willi angeltechnisch eines nicht (mehr) ist - dann ein Lehrling ....

@ All

Wir waren am zurückliegenden WE auf Junggesellenabschieds-Tour (vom Willi) nach DK; wir (das sind:  sein Bruder Harry, sein kommender Schwager Patrick, sein  Arbeitskollege Kai, wir zwei dicke Kumpels (Krauthi und ich) sowie Herr Willi höchst selbst) sind am Donnerstag gegen 24:00 Uhr in Rheinland-Pfalz mit drei  Autos Richtung Norden aufgebrochen um etwa nach 6,5 Stunden Fahrt (incl. Pause) und 670 Km in Rodekro am Freitag morgen in der Dämmerung am See 1 anzukommen. Vorherrschende Windstärke 8-9, in Böen 10-teils 11, wir blieben direkt vorne an der Kante, so dass die Hälterung wurftechnisch sehr gut für uns zu erreichen war.

Auspacken (das Angel-Gerödel lag natürlich zuoberst, waren ja auch keine Frauen dabei ), Thermoklamotten an und ab dafür, 07:02 Uhr, die erste Montage versinkt im See... 07:02 Uhr und 35 Sekunden - BISS - anschlagen - Willi hat die erste Trutte per PB (grün) und BiMa an Grundmontage überreden können - es sollten weitere folgen ... !

Wasserqualität des See 1 = überragend, sehr klar und neutral riechend (da haben wir in DK leider auch schon anderes erlebt) 

In der Folge dann nach dem Hellwerden Karten beim "rollenden Boten" gekauft und dann den (Gott sei Dank) sehr frühen Besatz abgewartet... was  aber (noch vor dem Besatz) schon alles los war im See - das sprengte unsere kühnsten Vorstellungen von den "mächtigen Restbeständen" des Preisangelns letzte Woche !!! Die Tiere waren an jeder Ecke aktiv und katapultierten sich teil spektakulär aus dem Wasser !!

Wir angelten gemischt mit je einer aktiven und einer ruhenden Rute, letztgenannte brachte mit 2-3 m Vorfächern auftreibend an Grundbleimontage ziemlich sicher den Fisch, jedenfalls die meisten an diesem Tag.

Der Wind war in der Angelzeit  manches mal ein echtes Problem, da beim Schleppen leider nicht immer zeitgerecht für den Angler klar war, ob dass nun ein vorsichtiger Anfasser der Fische oder wieder die heftige Folge einer Böe war, die da die Spitze bzw. die Schnur in Bewegung kommen ließ. Nichts desto trotz wurde geworfen, was die Ruten hergaben und alles wurde gut.

Tagesendergebnis am Freitag nach 8 Stunden Rutenbewegung: Willi schlappe 7 oder 8 Stück (bis 3,5 Kilo), Kai hatte 3,  Patrick 2, Krauthi und Harry hatten leider kein Glück und  verloren 3 oder 4 durch Ausschlitzen des Hakens vor dem Keschern (durchweg alle Fische hatten sehr vorsichtig und knapp gebissen) und meinereiner konnte ein 9,5 Pfd-Exemplar per Schleppen auf "Kuss der Schlange" in weiß (1 gr an 4m-Sbirovorfach geschleppt) zum Landgang überreden.

Samstag morgen waren wir ab 05:00 Uhr in Frueskov - um es kurz zu machen: Saubere Anlage, aber weeeesentlich kleiner in Realtität denn es die geschickt aufgenommenen und eingestellten Internetvideos glauben machen wollen. 
Besatz war irgendwie Glücksache, denn von den eigentlichen Kilos des Samstagbesatzes (lt. I-Net 225 Kilo) kamen für die über anwesenden 40 Angler um 09.00 Uhr etwa 40-50 Kilo und gegen 12 Uhr nochmals knappe 40 Kilo ins Wasser - vom beworbenen EXTRABESATZ (200 Kg - direkt "vor die Füße der Angler") war leider gar nicht zu sehen... |uhoh:#d. die Fische wurden nur an der Schutzhütte ausgesetzt - alleine das widerspricht allen Versprechungen !

Zweifelsohne ein sehr freundlicher Besitzer, Wasserqualität im deutlich akzeptablen Bereich, Toiletten und Schlachtraum pikobello - nur fiel die Angelei  für nahezu alle Anwesenden (also nicht nur bei uns) sehr übersichtlich bei bestem Forellenwetter aus... Wir konnten (mühsam) erangeln: Krauthi 3 (davon 2 größere Goldis mit 4-5 Pfd), Willi und Kai je 2 Goldis (bis knapp 3 Pfd), der dreifache Rest : Fehlanzeige. Die restlichen Angler fingen die ein oder andere goldige, "Lachse" waren sehr rar und irgendwie nicht an die Rute zu bekommen, egal welche Methode versucht wurde (und das waren nicht wenige).

Fazit: Relativ teurer Spaß (was anderes soll es ja in diesen Anlagen auch nicht machen) für Leistungen, die leider nicht oder nur zu geringen Teilen erbracht wurden. 
Ja, auf die Verteilung des Besatzes auf bis zu 5 x wurde hingewiesen - was nützt das aber den Anwesenden, die nach 8 Stunden den See verlassen müssen und bis dahin nur 2 x einen sehr dürftigen Teil (für die eigentlich ausgelobten 425 Kilo) des  Besatzes erleben durften |kopfkrat |bigeyes - da bleibt leider ein sehr bitterer Nachgeschmack ... !!

Sonntag wieder Rodekro - das gab`s auch nach langer, durchzechter und lustiger Junggesellenabschiedsnacht in Flensburg mit manchem "Highlight" (der Kavalier genießt und schweigt - und steigert so die Neugier der mitlesenden Damenwelt ) keinerlei Zaudern, Zögern oder Nachdenken (schon gar nicht nach der teils negativen Erfahrung des Vortages in Fruskov, das nur 6 Autominuten vom Haus entfernt war) - ab 07:30 Uhr am Wasser bei minus 2 Grad, strahlendem Sonnenschein und fast keinem Wind - eventuell noch vorhandener Restalkohol wurde ratzfatz durch heftiges Rutenschwingen ab 08.00 Uhr beim Schleppen abgebaut .

Auch hier wieder das "Phänomen" Willi - die ersten drei Einwürfe des Morgens mittels  stat. Montage (mit PB grün und Bima, 2 m auftreibend) brachten ihm noch im Absinken (in der Nähe der Hälterung) die ersten drei Fische - alle 3-5 Pfund schwer.

Dann machten die Fische und wir eine Fangpause, die bei Harry, Patrick und mir für den Rest des Tages anhielt - Herr Willi ( auch der Herr Könisch genannt #6) legte so richtig los - Abschluss-Endergebnis nach 6 Stunden manch toller Drills :

*1 x Klopper von 7.684 Gramm* - *Tagesrekord* - hätte eine Woche vorher zum 1. Preis verholfen

Weitere acht Trutten mit Stückgewichten von 3- knapp 8 Pfund  ==> Tagesergebnis (nur für Willi) : amtlich gewogene *23.600 Gramm* !

Die wenigen Bilder am Ende des Beitrages zeigen die Ausbeute unseres "Fishing-Hereos". 
Die im letzten Bild  abgelichteten drei Herren konnten gestern Mittag  binnen 1,5 Stunden per Fliegenrute am 1er ebenfalls  hervorragende Fänge erzielen, die schweren Expemplare waren mit 1 x über 6 Kg, 1 x 5,5 Kg sowie 1 x knapp 5 Kilo (plus die "Kleineren") zu verzeichnen  :m.

_Fazit zu Rodekro_: Netter, freundlicher Besitzer, sehr nette Cheffin,  netter Mitarbeiter, tadellos saubere und sehr gebrauchsfähige Anlage (sowohl die Gewässer  als auch deren Umfeld/Schlachthaus/Toilette/Service im Kiosk), die zu zahlenden Preise (für`s Angeln) sind für die erbrachte Gegenleistung (Besatz "satt" - an beiden Tagen!!!! - _da mag sich der Herr aus Frueskov unbedingt und sehr gerne mal ein Beispiel dran nehmen..._) voll in Ordnung !  

Wer u.U. etwas zum Meckern findet/finden will , hat bis dato wahrscheinlich noch nicht die erforderlichen Vergleichserlebnisse (wie wir) gemacht - diese Anlage wird uns bestimmt wieder sehen.

Und hier die Fotos :

1.) Junggesellen-Abschiedsklopper = 7.684 Gramm :m

2.) Fangergebnis vom 18.10.09 = 23.600 Gramm total 

3.) Vor der Zerlegearbeit der großen Trutte

4.) Filets "satt" 

5.) Fangergebnis der "anderen Kolonne #h" 

Liebe Grüße von einem mittlerweile "ausgeschlafenen" Eddy |waveynur 9 Stunden Schlaf in 96 Stunden Erlebnistour sind eben für ältere Menschen nix mehr) - der über das Erlebte (nicht nur beim Fischen) das Grinsen noch nicht aus dem Gesicht bekommen hat.

P.S. 1: Weitere Fotos sollen alsbald auf der HP von Kronen-Kurt folgen - sagte seine Frau :m

P.S. 2: An alle, die denken, dass man mit 0,18er Vorfächern diesen teils "Trümmern" von Fischen nicht Herr werden kann - wir haben ausschließlich mit 0,18 (entweder Gamakatsu-Fertig-Haken 10er mit 0,18er-Schnurr oder FC 1 von STROFT in 0,18er Stärke) an 0,20er Hauptschnur (auch von STROFT - was sonst) geangelt - da ist bei sehr gut eingestellter Bremse an einer halbswegs vernünftigen Rolle und einer vernünftigen Rutenwahl (Feeder- oder Matchruten bis 4,50, schön weich) kein einziger Fisch abgerissen ... nach dem Fang der größeren Exemplare macht man sich ganz einfach mal ein neues Vorfach dran, kostet zwar die Winzigkeit von ca. 20 - 40 Cent, lohnt sich aber :q. 

Die (zumeist) älteren "Alles- und Alles-Besser-Wisser" von gestern (das die alle aus Berlin kamen, war bestimmt Zufall ), die mit 0,25er Vorfach und teils 0,35 Hauptschnur an brandungsrutenartigen Fischfanggeräten zugange waren/sind, wundern sich dann lautstark darüber, dass sie nix fangen und (Originalzitat quer über den See gegen 11.30 Uhr) "wir denen all deren Fische wegfangen" |bigeyes - Megabrüller #6!!


P.S. 3: Für alle aufmerksamen Bildbetrachter - ja, mein 10-jähriger hat das Datum der Kamera beim "Herumspielen" und Ausprobieren letzte Woche wohl verstellt, habe ich erst heute morgen beim Betrachten bemerkt und bitte mir diese "Unschärfe" nachzusehen.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Elfchen!#6
Immer wieder scheen....#6
Reicht es bis Weihnachten?:vik:


----------



## Matzinger (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

#6

Good posting. Scheint bei Kurt ja doch langsam wieder "normal" zu werden. Denke mal, dass er seine Fehler aus den vergangenen Jahren eingesehen hat. Ein Versuch wäre es mal wieder wert (habe es ja nicht so weit wie Ihr).


----------



## Elfchen_19 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:


> Elfchen!#6
> Immer wieder scheen....#6
> Reicht es bis Weihnachten?:vik:



@ Herr Bert

Gerade so, werde wohl nochmals los müssen ... :q:q. ggf. kommste ja mal mit in die kalte Eifel |kopfkrat|wavey:.

LG

Eddy


----------



## esgof (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@ elfchen

Super Bericht und Fang freut mich zu lesen das die Tip s gezogen haben. Wie schon erwähnt haben wir beim Preisangeln alles gegeben hat bei uns leider nicht so gut funktioniert.
Natürlich war Willi selbst damit nicht gemeint sondern wirklich meine Lehrlinge können gerade mal über die Bordsteinkante gucken und tuen auf 1,80 Meter 

So nun mein Senf
Ich hatte irgendwo im Board die Frage von deluxekalle gelesen wer alles nach rödekro zum Preisangeln fährt.Nachdem ich mir das ganze angeschaut habe und drei Kumpels dazu überredet hab konnte es losgehen.Doch erstmal deluxekalle mit Pn bombardiert weil ich diesen Teich und den Ablauf vom Preisangeln nicht kannte,hiermit nochmals vielen DANK für deine Antworten.Schade das es mit dem treffen auf dem Treppschen nicht geklappt hat#c

Zuerst mal eine Unterkunft gebucht für vier Personen drei Übernachtungen 160 euro mit Bettwäsche und Endreinigung.Bei www.123hjemmeside.dk/carpediem-tinglev 
Wir alle waren mit der Wohnung sehr zufrieden.Der Küchentisch war mit schönem Kaffe service,Keksen und leckerem Obstkorb gedeckt.Die Zimmer sind bequem und sauber.Die Besitzerin spricht sehr gut Deutsch und ist sehr freundlich.Wir konnten unseren Fisch einfrieren und konnten am letzten Tag bis nachmittags in der Wohnung bleiben.

Dann sind wir ca ein Uhr los gefahren und kamen abends an der Wohnung an,etwas Ruten tuning ein paar Dosen Brötchen und ab in die Koje.Wir sind dann nach einem kleinen Frühstück so gegen 6.15 Uhr am See angekommen.Als wir dann in der Schlange standen haben wir mitbekommen das es vorne ganz gut sein soll,dann zog der Kumpel einen Los mit der bitte das wir zusammen stehen wollen und landeten auf Platz nr 9 10 11 12 , zahlten dann pro Nase 56 Euro für den ganzen Tag. Am Platz angekommen Ruten ausgepackt und auf den Start schuß gewartet während dessen konnten wir jede menge Forellen beim springen beobachten.Diese und einige von den anderen anglern gefangene fische waren dann erstmal die einzigsten die wir sahen bis kurz vor Feierabend ein Kumpel vom schleppen die Schnauze voll hatte und seine Rute die er dann am Grund mit zwei Meter Vorfach und Pb anbot bisse bekam.Nach einigen aus steigern konnte er dann zwei Fische landen.Mit den fischen und der Erfahrung das man beim nächsten mal erstmal nur halben Tag bezahlt und sich die Angelegenheit anschaut und dann wenn es gut beißt nach löst ging es dann nach hause.

Tag 2 auf platz 65 gelandet und damit weit weg vom Hälterbecken.Der Teich war zu 90% besetzt,es wurden auch hier und da einige Fische gefangen die wollten aber immer noch nicht so richtig beißen,also sind wir dann mittags abgehauen und haben uns erst mal die anderen Teiche in der nähe angeschaut.Nach dem wir bei Uge am großen Teich fisch schwärme gesehen hatten haben wir für zwei Stunden bezahlt und mit spinner und fliege konnten wir noch 12 fische fangen.Die größte hatte ca 4,5 kilo die anderen zwischen 1 und 2 kilo dann fische geputzt und nach hause.

Tag 3 war mit bis mittags mit keinem fisch wieder mal sehr bescheiden
wir haben dann gepackt und ab nach Essen.

Die meißten haben auf grünen PB auf stand und langem vorfach einige auf schwarze kleine twisster und schwarze fliegen gefangen

Unser trauriger Fazit es wurde wirklich super besetzt und es kamen auch einige schöne fische raus leider nicht wie wir es gerne gehabt hätten#c vielleicht werden wir es nächstes Jahr im April nochmal probieren wenn es vom Termin her klappt.        

Gruß Esgof


----------



## Forellendavid (12. November 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hier mein *KURZER* Bericht aus Rodekro. Am 07.11. angekommen und bei strammen Ostwind den ganzen Tag 2 Forellen zu 4 Personen. (beide auf Grund) Alle andere Angler die ich gesprochen habe konnten mir das gleiche nur bestätigen. Im See 2 waren meines Erachtens viel zu wenig Fische drinn. Mehr Fisch war im See 1 wo auch sporadisch mal eine rausgegangen ist. 

Es wird auch nicht mehr jeden Tag besetzt. Am Häuschen hängt jetzt ein Plan an dem die Besatzquoten draufstehen. In der Woche in der ich da war wurde 2 mal der See 2 besetzt. (ca 100 kg)

Wir sind am nächsten Tag frühs abgefahren und nach Wester Ohrstedt gefahren und konnten die größte Forelle fangen die wir bis dato unser nennen konnten. Glatte 20 Pfund hatte die Süsse.

Was aber Rodekro angeht:

Ich muß mich leider anderen Meinungen die hier drinn stehen anschließen. Anlage SUPER aber Fischmenge sehr dürfte geworden.

Wir sind jetzt mittlerweile seit 7 Jahren jedes Jahr dort gewesen. Manchmal sogar 2 mal pro Jahr. Aber ob wir wieder kommen steht in den Sternen. Bei den Aussichten. Und den gestiegenden Preisen.(33 EUR für 9 Stunden)

LG David und der Rest


----------



## deluxekalle (18. November 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Moin,

kann irgendeiner berichten wo zur zeit in DK was gefangen wird??:g


----------



## deluxekalle (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

War irgendeiner mal wieder los?? Wenn jaaa woo ?:vik:


----------



## Ginious (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Gibt es in Dänemark eine schöne Put-and-Take-Anlage , die man mit einem Vorort mietbaren Boot befahren kann und zusätzlich eine Hütte für eine Woche zu mieten ist?


----------



## troutnorge (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo,

war jemand im letzten halben Jahr in Fruskov? Will im April in die Gegend und benötige noch aktuelle Erfahrungswerte und nützliche Tipps, wo es dort am Teich am Besten läuft und welche Köder gut gehen.

Vielen Grüße 

Micha


----------



## boot (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hi ich suche auch noch Forellenssen.wer kann helfen.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Nabend zusammen,

kann vielleicht jemand was über die Unterkünfte in Rodekro sagen. Das es Zimmer, ein Haus und Hütten gibt ist mir bekannt.
Mich interessieren die Ausstattung/Zustand der Zimmer, des Hauses und der Hütten. Wie sieht es Bad- und Küchentechnisch aus.
Leider gibt die Homepage ja nichts mehr her (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, gab es früher mal 4-5 Bilderchen vom Innenleben der Hütten).

Schönen Abend.

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## djoerni (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Ich war im Herbst in frueskov. Der Teich ist voll mit Fisch. Nur beißen wollten sie nicht. Hatte zwei Bisse auf bima mit lachsei.


----------



## troutnorge (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



djoerni schrieb:


> Ich war im Herbst in frueskov. Der Teich ist voll mit Fisch. Nur beißen wollten sie nicht. Hatte zwei Bisse auf bima mit lachsei.


 
Hallo Djoerni,

vielen Dank für deine Rückmeldung. In letzter Zeit gibt es hier öfter negative Meldungen über Fruskov. Am Besatz scheint es dann ja nicht zu liegen. Ist denn sonst auch nicht viel gefangen worden und schwammen da viele Forellen im Teich?

@ all: Ich habe schon öfter etwas von einem P&T in Terkesböl gelesen. Hat hier jemand Erfahrungswerte oder war die letzte Zeit mal da?

Viele Grüße

Micha


----------



## Matzinger (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Waren letztes Jahr im April dort und haben nur lütte Dinger (wirklich lütte, bummelig 300 g) gefangen. Der Teich ist max. 100 m lang, 10 - 20 m breit, somit viel zu klein für mich.

Nähere Infos auch unter www.ruteundrolle.de (Bissclips).


----------



## troutnorge (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Matzinger schrieb:


> Waren letztes Jahr im April dort und haben nur lütte Dinger (wirklich lütte, bummelig 300 g) gefangen. Der Teich ist max. 100 m lang, 10 - 20 m breit, somit viel zu klein für mich.
> 
> Nähere Infos auch unter www.ruteundrolle.de (Bissclips).


 
Hallo Matzinger,

vielen Dank für deine Rückmeldung. Das erleichtert mir doch die Entscheidung in Richtung Fruskov 

Wo finde ich bei Bissclips etwas über Terkesböl? 

Viele Grüße

Micha


----------



## Matzinger (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



troutnorge schrieb:


> Hallo Matzinger,
> 
> vielen Dank für deine Rückmeldung. Das erleichtert mir doch die Entscheidung in Richtung Fruskov
> 
> ...




Da:
http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips_tv/ruteundrolle/ruteundrolle-redaktionsfahrt.html

Wir waren am 1. Wochenende nach Wiedereröffnung da (haben wohl Winterpause) und "angeblich" wurde die falsche Forellengröße geliefert. Die Hütten gehen so, Besitzer sind nett.


----------



## dkanglerpapa (2. März 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Haben den alle Winterpause? die Seen genauso wie die Angler? Will denn keiner los und was berichten? Jetzt ist doch der Schnee weg! Wer war oder will denn mal los? Ich muss in 3 Wochen und 3 Tagen wissen, wo man dieses Jahr hin kann! Ich bin schon ganz zappelig! Irgendeiner muss doch was wissen!


----------



## Andre1904 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Miteinander,

auch wir werden in diesem April (wie alle zwei Jahre) für eine Woche zum Forellenangeln nach DK düsen. Erstmals sind wir jedoch in Südjütland, in Arrild, ganz in der Nähe vom Arrild Fiskesee. Ich beobachte auch schon die ganze Zeit das Forum, doch es rührt sich wenig... 
Könnte Ihr uns vielleicht ein paar Tipps für Arrild Fiskesee geben? Wo sind dort die besten Fangplätze, spezielle Köder, etc. Uns würde auch interessieren, an welchen Tagen in Arrild eingesetzt wird. All zuviel Infos habe ich hier nicht gefunden.
Gleichzeitig interessieren uns auch weitere P & T Seen in der Nähe, die vielleicht nicht so bekannt sind oder die nicht auf dansee.dk aufgelistet sind. Weiß jemand, ob in Südjütland an den Aprilwochenenden Preisangeln veranstaltet wird? Auf den für Südjütland bekannten P & T Hompages habe ich nichts gefunden.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.

Gruß, Andre1904


----------



## JSI (11. März 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin! Wer war schon in DK,ist das eis weg? Wer hat Fangberichte schon auf lager?
lg


----------



## Matzinger (15. März 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Ich hole den Trööt einfach mal wieder hoch und um Euch neidisch zu machen:

Am 9.4. geht es für drei Tage nach Munkbro !!! Wer die Anlage kennt, weiss wie sehr ich mich schon freue


----------



## dkanglerpapa (15. März 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@ matzinger : Fahre ab dem 25.3. nach DK: Mefo in der Ostsee werde ich das erste Mal versuchen und Arrild, Uge und Ho sowie Hvide sande sind dran!
In echt! das wird ne Tour! Na... wer ist jetzt neidisch! Hoffentlich ist das Wetter auch erträglich sonst sind die Klamotten irgendwann so nass, das die Termine nicht alle passen!
Gruß


----------



## Bootsmann HH (15. März 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Matzinger schrieb:


> Ich hole den Trööt einfach mal wieder hoch und um Euch neidisch zu machen:
> 
> Am 9.4. geht es für drei Tage nach Munkbro !!! Wer die Anlage kennt, weiss wie sehr ich mich schon freue



Moin Matze...
Wir sind vom 04. - 10.04.2010 ebenfalls in DK. In Hvide Sande haben wir ein Haus. Im letzten Jahr haben wir - neben Hering - auch unser Glück auf Forellen versucht. Leider ohne nennenswerte Erfolge. Die Seen um HV - dort wo wir waren - waren jetzt nicht sooo dolle. Gern würde ich mit meinem Neffen mal nach Munkbro düsen - soweit ist das von HV ja nicht.
Bist Du gleich am Freitag am See?

Grüße - Peer


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (15. März 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



dkanglerpapa schrieb:


> @ matzinger : Fahre ab dem 25.3. nach DK: Mefo in der Ostsee werde ich das erste Mal versuchen und Arrild, Uge und Ho sowie Hvide sande sind dran!
> In echt! das wird ne Tour! Na... wer ist jetzt neidisch! Hoffentlich ist das Wetter auch erträglich sonst sind die Klamotten irgendwann so nass, das die Termine nicht alle passen!
> Gruß



aber auf hering wirst wohl vergessen können in hvide sande

mfg


----------



## dkanglerpapa (16. März 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Mal sehen wie sich die nächsten Tage die Temp. entwickeln. Otto sagte ja die sind jetzt dort schon besser! Sonst eben Putand take! Hauptsache meine DNA und ich haben n Zucken anne Leine!


----------



## Kescherdriller (16. März 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Matze!!

Na dann wünsch ich Euch iel Spaß und gute Minellen
in Munkbro!!
Mit wem gehts denn los: Frank"der Schnurbogen" Ziege??:q

Und ich bitte um tägliche Live-Berichte!!!:vik:
Laß uns mal telenieren!!

LG,Olli

@Bootsmann: Mönsch Peer alte Socke,Du lebst auch noch!?!


----------



## Bootsmann HH (16. März 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Kescherdriller schrieb:


> @Bootsmann: Mönsch Peer alte Socke,Du lebst auch noch!?!



Moin Olli...
Ja, "er lebt noch" - mit Betonung auf "noch"!!! Die Arbeit ist viel und wird auch nicht viel weniger.
Nebenbei haben wir uns noch unser "Traumgrundstück" gekauft und wollen noch in 2010 bauen... 

However - der DK- Urlaub wird sicherlich für dieses Jahr der letzte Urlaub sein und da freue ich mich auf einige Stunden am Wasser.

Wenn Matze direkt am Freitag den 09.04.2010 in Munkbro ist, dann werde ich ihn mal besuchen.

Grüße - Peer


----------



## Bootsmann HH (17. März 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Noch mal - Moin...
Habe mich - nach Rücksprache mit meiner lieben Frau - entschieden, bereits am Freitag, den 02.04.2010, nach DK zu düsen.
Erst wollte ich allein an die "Varde Au" auf Lachs...
Mein Neffe war da etwas traurig und wünschte sich einen Besuch am Forellensee. Bevor die Familienmeute am Samstag nachkommt wollen wir uns einen schönen Freitag am See machen, dort schlafen und dann nach Hvide Sande...
Was ich so gelesen habe kommen wohl "Munkbro" oder "Lystfiskerparadiset" in Frage...
Die "Munkbro"- Seite ist auf dänisch (was ja auch logisch ist) - kann ich aber nicht lesen. Hat einer von Euch eine Info?
Ist Spinner und Wobbler erlaubt? Wie tief ist der See denn? 

@Matze: Was kommt bei Dir in die Tasche? 

Zu "Lystfiskerparadiset" habe ich nicht viele Infos. Auf der Seite von "Dansee" sieht aber alles recht nett aus. Welche Köder sollte ich da mitnehmen? (Auto ist eh überladen wegen HV) - Wenn der See nur 2 m tief wäre, dann könnte ich so einiges zu Hause lassen - steht aber auch nirgendwo respektive - habe ich nicht gefunden...

Im letzten Jahr waren wir an zwei Seen in HV und mein Neffe ist leider ohne eine Forelle am Haken wieder nach Hause. (... und er hatte sich soooo gefreut)

Also, wenn einer einen Tipp hat - wäre dies sehr nett...

Grüße

Peer


----------



## Matzinger (17. März 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Bootsmann HH schrieb:


> Noch mal - Moin...
> Habe mich - nach Rücksprache mit meiner lieben Frau - entschieden, bereits am Freitag, den 02.04.2010, nach DK zu düsen.
> Erst wollte ich allein an die "Varde Au" auf Lachs...
> Mein Neffe war da etwas traurig und wünschte sich einen Besuch am Forellensee. Bevor die Familienmeute am Samstag nachkommt wollen wir uns einen schönen Freitag am See machen, dort schlafen und dann nach Hvide Sande...
> ...




Moin Peer,

auch mal wieder aus der Versenkung gekommen ?
In Munkbro ist alles (außer Maden, Köfis) erlaubt. Im letzten April habe ich fast ausschließlich auftreibend ca. 50 cm über Grund, max. 2 m vom Ufer und direkt im Wind an der Kante gefangen. Einige gingen auch auf schleppen und auf Spinner. Zwei Zander hatte ich auch drauf, müssen aber zurückgesetzt werden. . See ist ca. bis 4 m tief. Vorne am Eingang sehr flach, hinten tiefer. Kannst ja mal auf Google Earth gehen.Wenn Dein Neffe noch jung ist, gibt es für ihn noch einen Kindersee mit Fanggarantie
Und hier ist ein nettes Video vom See:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXdWhcGc8_c
Aber Achtung: Am Osterwochenende ist dort Preisangeln !!!



Und zum Lachse angeln: Kann Dir diese Gudenau-Strecke samt Campingplatz empfehlen: http://www.langaa-camping.dk/. Diverse super Strecken, Tageskarte bummelig dKr 110,-. Schau´mal unter Fotogalleri


@Kescherdriller. Natürlich mit Ziege und Mark... . Du willst ja wie immer nicht. Melde mich in den nächsten Tagen.

Also Leute. Wetter wird besser, Eis ist langsam weg. Immer her mit den Berichten !!!!


----------



## Bootsmann HH (17. März 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Matzinger schrieb:


> Aber Achtung: Am Osterwochenende ist dort Preisangeln !!!



Moin Matze...

Danke für die Infos - mal sehen, ob wir da etwas ans Band bekommen.
Denke mal, daß das Osterwochenende dort mit Samstag anfängt. Wir fahren dann ja schon am Freitag hin.

Bis bald 

Peer


----------



## Matzinger (17. März 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Nö, fängt schon am 01.04. an...


----------



## Andre1904 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



dkanglerpapa schrieb:


> @ matzinger : Fahre ab dem 25.3. nach DK: Mefo in der Ostsee werde ich das erste Mal versuchen und Arrild, Uge und Ho sowie Hvide sande sind dran!
> In echt! das wird ne Tour! Na... wer ist jetzt neidisch! Hoffentlich ist das Wetter auch erträglich sonst sind die Klamotten irgendwann so nass, das die Termine nicht alle passen!
> Gruß


 
Falls Du in Arrild aufschlägst, könntest Du mir nen par Tipps (fängige Plätze, Köder, etc.) geben, da wir ab dem 10.04. dort für eine Woche sein werden. Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.

Gruß, 

Andre1904


----------



## Andre1904 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Bootsmann HH schrieb:


> Noch mal - Moin...
> Habe mich - nach Rücksprache mit meiner lieben Frau - entschieden, bereits am Freitag, den 02.04.2010, nach DK zu düsen.
> Erst wollte ich allein an die "Varde Au" auf Lachs...
> Mein Neffe war da etwas traurig und wünschte sich einen Besuch am Forellensee. Bevor die Familienmeute am Samstag nachkommt wollen wir uns einen schönen Freitag am See machen, dort schlafen und dann nach Hvide Sande...
> ...


 
Wir waren schon zweimal (gleiche Jahreszeit, 2006 u. 2008) für einige Tage beim "Lystfiskerparadiset". Mein Bericht hierüber ist auch unter "Top Forellensee an der DK-Grenze2 abgelegt, ich habe es leider nur nicht hingekriegt, ihn hierhin zu kopieren. Schau mal nach meinem Bericht vom 28.04.2008.

Gruß,

Andre1904


----------



## dkanglerpapa (18. März 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin, den hab ich versucht, zu finden, aber ohne Erfolg. In welchem Unterforum Steht den der?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. März 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Ich bin mal so frei!!!
*Hier der Text von Andre1904!!!!*

So..., habe nun ein wenig Zeit gefunden.

An dieser Stelle wollte ich über unsere DK-Woche in Egtved berichten.

Unser Haus in Egtved war super, keine Veränderung zu der Reise von vor 2 Jahren. Am Haus befindet sich ein kleiner See (eher ein Teich), der vom Eigentümer des Hauses alle 14 Tage mit etwa 10 kg Forellen gefüllt wird. Optimal zum Üben. Wir haben dort etwa 20 kleine Portionsforellen herausgeholt, zum Üben nicht schlecht.

In der Nähe befindet sich das Lystfiskerparadiset. Im Internet konnten wir sehen, dass an unserem Ankunftswochenende dort Preisangeln ist. Am Sonntag haben wir uns dann die Teiche, den Besatz und die Angelplätze angeschaut. Etliche Forellen mit einem Gewicht bis zu 8 kg wurden ausgesetzt. Dazu viele Forellen ab 1 kg. Die Angler berichteten uns, dass etwa die Hälfte der Fische (wenn überhaupt) gelandet wurden. Die gleiche Auskunft erhielten wir vom Besitzer, der sehr nett und ehrlich war. Daher beschlossen wir bereits am Sonntag Abend 3 Stundenkarten zu lösen. Das Preisangeln war um 15 Uhr beendet. Bereits der 3 Fisch war für mich der größte Erfolg. Ich konnte eine Forelle von 6 kg an Land ziehen. Mein Kollege schaffte sogar 2 von diesem Kaliber in den drei Stunden. Es war ein supertolles Erlebnis mit solch einem Fisch zu fighten.
Am nächsten Tag haben wir ein Ganztagskarte gelöst (fast der gleiche Preis, wie 6 Stundenkarte) und sind morgen und abends ein paar Stunden angeln gegangen. Das gleiche haben wir noch zwei Mal wiederholt, so dass wir auf eine reine Angelzeit von vielleicht 18/20 Stunden kamen. In der Zeit konnten wir etliche Fische herausgeholt. Bei mir waren es 17 Stück, alle zwichen 800 g und 6 kg, wobei die meisten sich zwischen 1 kg und 1,5 kg befanden. Diese haben auch beim Drill am meisten Spass gemacht. Teilweise gingen die Forellen beim Schleppen direkt auf den Köder (Teig) und ließen die Schnur surren, geiles Gefühl. Vor zwei Jahren hatten wir dort an der Anlage weniger Glück. Einerseits wird es an diesem Preisangeln gelegen haben, andererseits habe ich mir auch bei dieser Reise vorher in diesem Forum viele Tipps geholt.

Die Analge liegt traumhaft idyllisch, kenne keine vergleichbare in DK, obwohl wir schon etliche Male dort waren. Also, wer Lust auf eine wunderschöne, in der Natur eingebettete Anlage hat, der wird sich hier sehr wohlfühlen. 

Gruß,

Andre1904


----------



## dkanglerpapa (18. März 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Danke, das war sehr nett! Schöner Bericht! Macht Spass auf Loslegen!


----------



## Bootsmann HH (19. März 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Matzinger schrieb:


> Nö, fängt schon am 01.04. an...



Moin...

Ohh - habe ich auch gerade gelesen vom 01. bis 05. April 2010 ist da Preisangeln...

However - kann man da denn hin- oder steht man dann da wie an der Schleuse von HV?

Schreibe denen mal ne mail - mal sehen, ob da etwas geht...

LG

Peer


----------



## Matzinger (20. März 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Bootsmann HH schrieb:


> Moin...
> 
> Ohh - habe ich auch gerade gelesen vom 01. bis 05. April 2010 ist da Preisangeln...
> 
> ...




Conversation only in english please

Ich glaube aber nicht, dass ein allzu großer Andrang a la Kurt ist.
@Daniel: Du warst ja auch schon mal beom Preisangeln. Wie war´s ?


----------



## dkanglerpapa (23. März 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

von welchem teich redet Ihr jetzt? hab ich nicht wieder gefunden, ist das noch immer Lystparadies?


----------



## Gemini (23. März 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Anbei mal eine kleine Forelle aus Egtvet, nicht so einfach dort zu angeln finde ich aber wenn was geht lohnt es sich meistens...

Und die Anlage ist wie beschrieben sehr schön.


----------



## leif88 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

versuchs mal mit dem der ist der hammer als wir dort waren haben wir richtig geil gefangen und einen überraschung war auch dabei
http://rodekro-fiskepark.dk/
seen sind wunderschön


----------



## leif88 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

hier die überrraschung 90 cm und 1,5 kg schwer
ein pracht aal.


----------



## Matzinger (23. März 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



dkanglerpapa schrieb:


> von welchem teich redet Ihr jetzt? hab ich nicht wieder gefunden, ist das noch immer Lystparadies?



Munkbro


----------



## dkanglerpapa (23. März 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Danke! Kann ich da mit dem Auto an den Teich?


----------



## Hennes75 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo zusammen,
Ich fahre am Freitag nach Ribe. Kann mir da Jemand auskünfte drüber geben. Wie der Besatz ist? Gute Plätze? Anlage im allgemeinen?


----------



## Matzinger (24. März 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



dkanglerpapa schrieb:


> Danke! Kann ich da mit dem Auto an den Teich?



Nein.


----------



## deluxekalle (24. März 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Leif88


wann wart Ihr denn da???


----------



## Matzinger (12. April 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin,

kurzer Bericht von meinem Trip nach Munkbro.
Mit 4 Leuten (Stullen-Andi, 2 Nichtboardies und ich), jeweils
1 Rute, Freitag von 18 Uhr - 20 Uhr, Samstag von 7 Uhr - 20 Uhr, Sonntag von 7 Uhr - 13 Uhr geangelt.
Freitag ging es bei NW - Wind gut los, ich hatte 4 in 2 Stunden  und die anderen Jungs auch ein paar Schöne. Samstag und Sonntag hatten wir leider N - Wind, somit hielt sich die Beißerei in Grenzen. Trotzdem haben wir insgesamt 32 Stück von ca. 
2 kg - 3, 5 kg gefangen, einige Fehlbisse und Ausschlitzer und ich hatte am Freitag ein Megateil von 10,5 kg. Hütte war wie immer sauber und ok, Besatz am Freitag und Samstag war auch
i. O., Sonntag wurde NICHT gesetzt... . Alle Fische wurden direkt im Wind und kurz über Grund gefangen. Grund auftreibend und Schleppen war gleichermaßen erfolgreich.

Da wir jetzt schon diverse Male bei Oliver waren, wollen wir im Herbst mal etwas Neues in Angriff nehmen. Wer kennt eine schöne Anlage (See nicht allzu klein, gepflegte Anlage, Fische ab 1,5 kg aufwärts) mit einer mietbaren Hütte max. 200 m vom See und zwar ab Kolding nordwärts die er empfehlen kann? Tusagaard hat mich zum Beispiel schon im Internet angelacht, nur die Seen sehen recht klein aus ?!


Gruß

Matzinger


----------



## Bootsmann HH (12. April 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin...
Auch wir waren in Munkbro- allerdings am Montag. Nach 5 min. einen schönen Zander, der aber schwimmen durfte/musste. Sonst war in 2 Stunden leider nichts...
Am Mittwoch war ich noch in "No" - war ganz O.K. In 2 Stunden konnte ich 5 Forellen (allerdings so um 1 kg) in die Kühlbox packen.
Das schöne war, dass ich 3 davon mit der Fliegenrute verhaften konnte - hat riesig Spass gemacht...
In den nächsten Wochen werde ich versuchen, mal nach Arrild zu kommen. Soll wohl für die Fliegenrute auch recht schön sein!

Grüße

Peer


----------



## Holsteinerjung (12. April 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Leute, 





wollte euch noch berichten von unserem Angelkurzurlaub, wir waren 4. Personen in Egtved vom 01.04 - 04.04.2010, was das wetter angeht war es ausser am Samstag eher bescheident haben dafür aber auch für´s Leiblichewohl gut gesogt:q.
Wir haben Gesamt 35 Forellen gefangen, und es wurde mir gesagt das es sehr sehr wenig sei, wir wären auch 2 Wochen zufrüh gefahren...:r

Ich war das erstemal in Dänemark zum Angeln und muss euch sagen ich bin sehr begeistert und werde wieder fahen!!!
Der Besitzer sehr nett, die Anlage in einer schönen Naturbelassenen umgebung, schöne Quellwasserseen 1A Wasserqualität, konnte viel ausprobieren und schön entspannen!!!
Die Dänischenpreise sind gewöhnungsbedürftig...


Erstmal einen schönes Dänisches Pilz


schöne Refo von 2,5kg


Meine erste auf Fliege, habe die Rute einen Tag vorm Urlaub gekauft, hat sofort Funktioniert:m



Alles in einem, es hat sich gelohnt!!!

:vik:Holsteinerjung:vik:


----------



## troutnorge (14. April 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo,

von mir noch ein kurzer Bericht aus Fruskov, wo ich letzte Woche einen Einsatz gestartet habe.

In 3 Stunden konnte ich nachmittags 6 Forellen (4 Gold- und 2 Normale) verhaften, die alle um 800 gr bis 1.5 kg schwer waren und sämtlich beim PB-Schleppen dicht unter Land gebissen haben. Zwei Größere um die 3 bis 4 Kilo und noch ein paar Bisse konnte ich nur kurz kontaktieren oder ohne Kontakt "verwirklichen". Gefangen habe ich gegenüber der Seite vom Besatzhaus mit der Nase im Wind. Am Häuschen selber wurde auch gut gefangen, aber die allgemeine Größe der Fische ist doch sehr, sehr enttäuschend. 

Für eine Anlage, die in Dansee gelistet ist und unter anderem mit Sternen über die Größe der Fische glänzen möchte, welche dann auch Fische der U-Boot-Klasse aufweisen sollen, hätte ich mir weit aus mehr erwartet. Auch bei den anderen Anglern sind an dem Tag nur Fische um die 1000 bis 1500 gr rausgekommen. Bei so einer Anlage sollte das Durchschnittsgewicht wesentlich höher liegen |uhoh:

Ein Manko in Fruskov sind die teilweise unter Wasser stehenden Angelstellen.

Der Betreiber selber ist sehr nett und hat unserem Lütten eine Tüte Osternaschereien geschenkt, welche wohl vom Osterwochende übrig geblieben sind.

Nächstes Jahr geht es wieder in die Gegend. Dann werde ich mich aber lieber mit den Heringen beschäftigen, die letzte Ende letzter Woche langsam aber gewaltig in der Schlei in Wallung gekommen sind... und ich hatte keine Geschirr dafür mitgenommen... #q

Viele Grüße

Micha


----------



## Schleien_Lover (14. April 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Hennes75 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich fahre am Freitag nach Ribe. Kann mir da Jemand auskünfte drüber geben. Wie der Besatz ist? Gute Plätze? Anlage im allgemeinen?


 
Schöne Anlage (n). Es sind 2 Seen. Ein See ist riesig und der andere ist bei den Wohnwagen. Ich würde den mit den Wohnwagen nehmen. Haben 4 Stunden gelöst. Nachdem wir 2 Stunden am großen hockten und kein Biss (Grund; Pose; Blinker) hatten, haben wir uns entschieden zum kleinen Teich zu gehen. Ich nahm meine Rute und schon mit dem ersten Auswurf ein schöner Fisch. Die Qualität des Wasser ist super und das "Personal" ist auch sehr nett. Dort läuft auch ein kleiner Dackel (ca. 10 Jahre alt) rum dem der Besitzer gehört.  Die Fische sehen schoen gezeichnet aus und es gibt viele wunderschöne Stellen am großen See.


----------



## Matzinger (15. April 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Holsteinerjung schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 132655
> 
> ...



Habe die Anlage auch schon ins Auge gefasst... . Laut Internet hat man aber keine Möglichkeit, da zu duschen, kochen, etc.???!!! Ihr müsst ja so was von gestunken haben. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die 42 Euronen pro Nacht und Hütte sind und nicht pro Person? Wieviel kg hatten die Forellen? Sind auch Lütte dabei gewesen? Fragen über Fragen... .


----------



## jpm7890 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo,
wo stehen bei diesem sonnigen Wetter z. Z. die Fische?


----------



## JSI (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Wenns heiß ist am Grund!!!


So wieso gibt es denn keinen neuen Bericht bis jetzt, alles müde ANgler geworden oder ist der Urlaubstrip grad an der Angel

Grüße an alle


----------



## Hook007 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo,

wie sieht es zur Zeit in Blavand und Umgebung aus?

Gruß
Hook


----------



## schleiforelle (4. August 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

hi!
bin gestern in uge (Nr 66 http://www.dansee.dk/default.asp?act=sees&sprog=ger) gewesen mit einem kumpel. wetter war bedeckt teilweise sonnig um 18C, wenig bis gar kein wind. 
Waren am 1. Teich (http://www.dansee.dk/pic/high/see066_pic1.jpg) rechts oben in der ecke.
zunächst 2 grundruten so weit raus wie man eben mit 25g kommt, 2 ruten mit wasserkugel. Nach einer Stunde, mein Kumpel versucht es grad mit Spiro und mini-twister am langen schlepp, plötzlich geht ein ruck durch meine eine grundrute und die shimano lässt ein kurzes kreischen ertönen. 
das ergebnis eines anschliessenden wunderschönen drills, war eine sehr hübsche LF von 2kg (sorry leider kein bild, da cam vergessen und heute zum mittag verputzt ). blieb leider der einzige fang in 5std., ansonsten wurde auch schlecht gefangen am teich, soweit ich das gesehen habe. 
morgen mal wester-ohrstedt abchecken.

gruß
schleiforelle


----------



## Hook007 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Ich kann die 41 in Grindsted empfehlen!!
Sind richtig Schlachtschiffe drin! :g
Hab schon 2 x 4Kg Fische gefangen!!


----------



## schleiforelle (5. August 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

der teich in wester-ohrstedt war heute morgen so voll, da haben wir uns kurzfristig für die Nr. 68 (http://www.dansee.dk/default.asp?act=showbig&see=68&sprog=ger)entschieden.
leider war es ein totaler reinfall: kein einziger fisch in 5 stunden! und was wir nicht alles ausprobiert haben.... 
bei 35€ pro person a 3 angeln und dann so... da vergeht einem die laune


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (5. August 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



schleiforelle schrieb:


> der teich in wester-ohrstedt war heute morgen so voll, da haben wir uns kurzfristig für die Nr. 68 (http://www.dansee.dk/default.asp?act=showbig&see=68&sprog=ger)entschieden.
> leider war es ein totaler reinfall: kein einziger fisch in 5 stunden! und was wir nicht alles ausprobiert haben....
> bei 35€ pro person a 3 angeln und dann so... da vergeht einem die laune



so ist das leben. mal fängt mann. und mal nicht


----------



## Hechtjäger (6. August 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hey Leute,
sagma könnt ihr mir Tipps geben auf welche Farbe von Powerbait die Forellen dieses Jahr stehen? 

Gruß Andy


----------



## timo85 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

moin,
ich denke da kann man keine genaue aussage treffen hechtjäger.ich würde sagen,das jeder einzelde tag seine eigende farbe mitbring |bla:|bla:#6


----------



## timo85 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

und gibt es neue fangmeldungen ????? wollt die tage auch mal wieder los denke aber das der ein oder andere see noch zu warm sein könnte.
also bitte melden


----------



## timo85 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

??????


----------



## coernel (25. August 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin moin

Wenn ich in Frueskov angeln gehe fange ich eigentlich immer was. 
Wenn mal nicht dann ist es an sehr warmen Tagen wo ich selber nicht wirklich Bock habe. 
Aber einem See, der wirklich VOLL ist mit Fisch, die schuld zu geben das man nichts fängt????    Denk mal drüber nach.

Gruss
coernel


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (26. August 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



timo85 schrieb:


> ??????



kannst du bitte mal die edit funktion nutzen und bitte kein 3fach post starten ?????


----------



## Caddydriver (28. August 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin zusammen...
War gerade für 24 Stunden in Frueskov bei Joe.
Ergebnis : 11 Rellen = 8,9 kg sauberes Filet !

Fische allerdings ziemlich launisch, scheint wohl an dem auf und ab des Wetters, speziell des Luftdruckes zu liegen.

Gesamte Ausbeute aller anwesenden Angler eher mäßig und weniger, bis auf ein paar Spezies halt #h.

Ich hatte jedenfalls zudem noch 2 Abrisse #q und noch etwa 7 -8 Aussteiger beim schleppen und mit Wobbler.
Fisch ist definitiv reichlich drin, was da momentan so rumspringt macht echt Angst, bei Sonnenschein waren große Schwärme erkennbar.

bis dann...


----------



## MoeJoe (9. September 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Fahren am 18.09 für ne Woche nach Uge, ich würde aber auch gerne wissen wies zur Zeit in Rodekro aussieht, war da jemand dort in letzter Zeit?

MfG

MoeJoe


----------



## leif88 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

rodekro geht immer

gruß leif


----------



## timo85 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



coernel schrieb:


> Moin moin
> 
> Wenn ich in Frueskov angeln gehe fange ich eigentlich immer was.
> Wenn mal nicht dann ist es an sehr warmen Tagen wo ich selber nicht wirklich Bock habe.
> ...


   |krach:   habe ich gesagt,das ich jemanden die schuld gebe?
Weiß garnicht wo dein problem ist.Ich wollte nur wissen wie warm die seen sind!


----------



## sunny (13. September 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Wir wollen Ende Oktober/Anfang November evtl. das erste mal nach Frueskov. Ist der See am Wochenende sehr überlaufen bzw. ist es erforderlich, dass man schon um ca. 06.00 Uhr auf der Matte steht, damit man einen guten Platz bekommt? 

Danke schon mal.


----------



## coddy (13. September 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Wenn wir dort waren sind wir immer sehr früh da gewesen um gleich an anfang hinter seiner Absperrung zu angeln an besten auf der li. Seite da ist mehr Platz als auf rechts:vik:viel spass da
coddy


----------



## sunny (14. September 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Danke, das hilft schon mal.

Kennt von euch jemand diese Anlage http://www.himmerlandsfiskepark.dk/ und kann mir ggf. mal von seinen Erfahrungen berichten. Liest sich erst einmal recht gut.


----------



## JSI (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin, bei dieser Traum Wetterlage plane ich nen trip nach Frueskov, bin denn das erstemal an dem Teich, wer kann was zu tiefen sagen oder wo sich fängige stellen befinden?

Ist schon zur Öffnung jemand am Kassenhäuschen oder kommen sie rum und Kassieren?

mfg


----------



## belle67 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



sunny schrieb:


> Danke, das hilft schon mal.
> 
> Kennt von euch jemand diese Anlage http://www.himmerlandsfiskepark.dk/ und kann mir ggf. mal von seinen Erfahrungen berichten. Liest sich erst einmal recht gut.


ich war vor etlichen jahren (bestimmt 15 jahre her |kopfkrat ) mal an diesem teich. wir haben sehr gut gefangen und vor allem sehr kapitale fische. mein kumpel mit seiner fliegenpeitsche hat uns in dem bachlauf alle nass gemacht. aber auch mit geschleppter fliege hat man ordentlich gefangen.

damals eine top anlage !


----------



## sunny (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Nen Kumpel von mir war da auch mal und war begeistert. Hat jetzt aber gehört, dass die Anlage wohl verkauft oder aufgegeben werden soll und das nicht mehr so dolle sein soll.

Hatte gehofft, dass jemand in letzter Zeit da war und das Gegenteil behaupten kann.


----------



## trutanator (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Sunny

In Frueskov ( http://www.frueskov.dk/dänemark  Forellensee sønderjylland put and take.aspx ) machte ich oft einen Zwischenstopp nach Fünen.
Mittlerweile verzichte ich darauf und angele doch fast nur noch im Fyns Fiskevand ( http://www.fyfi.dk/fyfi_ger/index.htm?sprog=ger ) .
Zu deinen Fragen :
Am WE wird es schon recht voll, wer früher kommt bekommt gute Plätze.
Allerdings übernachten auch viele Angler dort auf einer kleinen Wohnwagenwiese oder in den Campinghütten, die haben meist auch die besten Plätze, die da sind :
- gleich vorne beidseitig vor der Steganlage
- rechte Teichseite mittig, wo der Teich die Kurve zur rechten Bucht macht
- immer da wo der Wind voll drauf steht, weil der Teich nämlich sehr flach ist.

Noch ein Tip, die Fische fängt man dort ziemlich weit vorn, ich sage mal 3 bis 5 Meter oder aber mit der Fliegenrute. Topköder ist BiMa mit PB grün oder chatreuse - zumindest bisher gewesen, Auskünfte erteilt aber auch immer gerne und aktuell der Betreiber namens Joe.
Ach ja, am besten auftreibend, ca. 60 cm ! ( eben weil es so flach ist !!!!!!!!!! )
Gut gehen auch Kunstköder wie Masouka-Spinner und natürlich Blinker und Wobbler ( kleine Durchlaufwobbler für MeFo ).

Viel Spaß, die Köder der beiden gefangenen Fische siehst Du auf dem Bild


----------



## sunny (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Danke für die Tipps #6.


----------



## JSI (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hey leutz ist wer grad in Rodekro gewesen un skann Berichten? Wenn das Wetter mitmacht eghts Mittwoch nach Rodekro, welcher teich geht denn grad sehr gut oder wo wird gut gefangen??
mfg


----------



## JSI (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hat keiner was zu Berichten über Fänge oder besuche bei Forellenseen??


----------



## leif88 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@JSI ich kann dir Teich 3 empfehlen oder an Teich1 waren letztes Jahr da und haben richtig gut gefangen sonst geh mal auf die Hompage
http://rodekro-fiskepark.dk/
 Gruß Leif


----------



## JSI (2. November 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Danke dir, mir ging es um aktuelle fänge und wie es sich dort verhält aktuell,war ja auch schon da gewesen anfang letzten jahres;-)


----------



## leif88 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Und wie war es versuchs ruig mal auf Aal mein Profilbild ist aus Rodekro


----------



## andisangelparadis (9. November 2010)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Angelfreunde,

Stenvad Put & Take in Kolding hat ab März 2011 einen neuen Pächter!

Der große angelegte See wird wunderschön umschlungen
von der Vester-Nebel-Au zwischen laubbaumumkränzten Moränehügeln,
die Schutz für alle bieten.
Der klare See hat eine variierende Tiefe von 1 bis 5 Meter und im See
vergnügen sich Regenbogen-, Bachforellen und Bachsaiblinge.
Das Gewicht variiert von den Größen 1½ bis zu 10 kg.

Eine gelöste Angelkarte berechtigt auch zum Angeln
in 1.000 Meter der Vester-Nebel-Au.
Die Vester-Nebel-Au, die ein Teil des Kolding-Au-System ist, gibt es einen großen Aufstieg von Meerforellen.

Es wird sich einiges am Konzept ändern.
Z.B. wird es auch möglich sein nachts zu angeln. Zudem ist geplant im Sommer 
nicht nur Forellen zu besetzen sondern auch Aal, Wels, Stör, Hecht und Zander.
Eine weitere Besonderheit ist das man beim Lösen einer Tageskarte automatisch 
berechtigt ist mit 2 Ruten zu angeln!

Der Kiosk sorgt nicht nur für das leibliche wohl, sondern bietet auch Angelzubehör und Köder.

Die Eröffnung ist am 01.03.2011. Am Sonntag 06.03.2011 in der Zeit 
von 10 – 12 Uhr findet ein Angelwettbewerb statt mit Attraktiven Preisen.

euer Andi


----------



## Matzinger (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

So, Eis ist so langsam runter von den Seen. Also hole ich den Trööt mal wieder hoch.

Habe gerade unsere obligatorische April-Tour gebucht. Nach einigen Touren nach Munkbro wollen wir mal etwas anderes probieren.
Es geht drei Tage nach Tusaagaard inkl. Villa Ruth. Also: Wer schon mal da war, kann mal bitte einige Infos und Einschätzungen abgeben.


Gruß

Matzinger


----------



## bosko (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin,

weis jemand ob in Rödekro noch Eis auf den Seen ist?
Wollte nächste Woche mal hoch.
Gruß Bosko


----------



## pingopalino (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Matzinger schrieb:


> So, Eis ist so langsam runter von den Seen. Also hole ich den Trööt mal wieder hoch.
> 
> Habe gerade unsere obligatorische April-Tour gebucht. Nach einigen Touren nach Munkbro wollen wir mal etwas anderes probieren.
> Es geht drei Tage nach Tusaagaard inkl. Villa Ruth. Also: Wer schon mal da war, kann mal bitte einige Infos und Einschätzungen abgeben.
> ...



Hallo Matzinger, wie schauts aus seit Ihr im April wieder zum Preisangeln bei Kurt??

Also wir sind wieder anwesend. Weißer Ford Focus Kombi.
Und ein heißer Tee ist immer drinn bei uns..:vik:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Matzinger schrieb:


> So, Eis ist so langsam runter von den Seen. Also hole ich den Trööt mal wieder hoch.
> 
> Habe gerade unsere obligatorische April-Tour gebucht. Nach einigen Touren nach Munkbro wollen wir mal etwas anderes probieren.
> Es geht drei Tage nach Tusaagaard inkl. Villa Ruth. Also: Wer schon mal da war, kann mal bitte einige Infos und Einschätzungen abgeben.
> ...



langsam runter ??????? alter wir haben -10 grad heute morgen gehabt. da ist das eis wieder gekommen

mfg


----------



## Adriano-HH (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Freunde,
herzliche Grüße aus Hamburg Eidelstedt.

Ich werde über die Osterferien nach Holstebro fahren und werde zum erstenmal in meinem Leben in Dänemark angeln. Hier bei uns bin ich meistens an Forellenteichen. 
Um Holstebro herum sind mir auf diese Seite http://www.dansee.dk/default.asp?,act=forside&sprog=ger
die Nummern 18 ,20 und 22 recht interessant.

Habt Ihr Tipps für mich betreffender dieser Anlagen bzw. überhaupt ?

Das wäre echt ganz toll. 
Vielen Herzlichen Dank - Adriano


----------



## Adriano-HH (2. März 2011)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Kennt keiner diese Teiche ? :-(


----------



## anschmu (5. März 2011)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Adriano-HH schrieb:


> Kennt keiner diese Teiche ? :-(


Kenne nur den in Herning (20),aber auch nur vom anschauen -war dort noch nicht angeln -ist aber immer gut besucht gewesen , als ich dort war , allerdings nur von Dänen !


----------



## Adriano-HH (6. März 2011)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



anschmu schrieb:


> Kenne nur den in Herning (20),aber auch nur vom anschauen -war dort noch nicht angeln -ist aber immer gut besucht gewesen , als ich dort war , allerdings nur von Dänen !



:vikann wird es Zeit dass wir das ändern und uns da auch zeigen lassen. Vielen Dank für die Antwort Anschmu , ich kann das kaum abwarten. n ahoffentlich meldet sich noch Jemand, der sich mit den Teichen da auskennt.


----------



## dkanglerpapa (9. März 2011)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Ich war im Herrbst einmal abends für n paar Stunden in munkbro! Hinterer Teich war aber zu warm! ein angler war gerade am abreisen ein andere kam nach mir und hat auch 2 gefangen. War n schöner See, hat als alte Kieskuhle auch Stellen die weniger gut zu betreten sind. Ist sonst nicht schlecht gewesen, hab eben nur abends nichts gefangen. Lag wahrscheinlich an mir. das ist wohl wie mit dem PC: 98 Prozent des Problems sitzen vor dem Bildschirm oder beim Angeln hinter der Rute! ,-)
Aber ich glaub da fahr ich nochmal hin!


----------



## Adriano-HH (9. März 2011)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



dkanglerpapa schrieb:


> Ich war im Herrbst einmal abends für n paar Stunden in munkbro! Hinterer Teich war aber zu warm! ein angler war gerade am abreisen ein andere kam nach mir und hat auch 2 gefangen. War n schöner See, hat als alte Kieskuhle auch Stellen die weniger gut zu betreten sind. Ist sonst nicht schlecht gewesen, hab eben nur abends nichts gefangen. Lag wahrscheinlich an mir. das ist wohl wie mit dem PC: 98 Prozent des Problems sitzen vor dem Bildschirm oder beim Angeln hinter der Rute! ,-)
> Aber ich glaub da fahr ich nochmal hin!



|wavey: Da kann ich mir anschliessen, Mir gehts eigentlich nicht anders. ich kann in den Stapel langen und mir was kaufen, und erwische das einzig kaputte Gerät unter 100 Geräten. 
Womit hast Du es versucht , bzw. womit haben die anderen gefangen? In Dänischen Gewässern soll Lebendfutter stregnstens verboten sein, ist es so ? 
Sind da dreischenklige spinner erlaubt ?

Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## Matzinger (13. März 2011)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Adriano-HH schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde,
> herzliche Grüße aus Hamburg Eidelstedt.
> 
> Ich werde über die Osterferien nach Holstebro fahren und werde zum erstenmal in meinem Leben in Dänemark angeln. Hier bei uns bin ich meistens an Forellenteichen.
> ...




Hi Adriano,

Munkbro ist eine sehr gepflegte Anlage mit sehr schönen und kampfstarken Fischen. Waren jetzt schon 4 x von Fr.-So. dort und haben immer unsere Fische (mal mehr, mal weniger) gefangen. Besatz ist fair, Hütte ist ok. Meine Größte hatte 13 kg, wobei ich diese eine Woche nach dem Preisangeln gefangen habe. Normalerweise wird so bummelig bis 5kg/6kg gesetzt. Zu Ostern unbedingt im Wind angeln, max. 1m vom Ufer entfernt, 20cm auftreibend. Maden, etc. sind verboten und Oliver (der Besitzer) ist da rigoros.

Mitte April werden wir jetzt mal die 22 (Tusaagaard) ausprobieren. Habe über die Anlage aber im Board bisher nichts in Erfahrung bringen können. Unter fangster.dk, etc. gibt es aber einige Infos und Berichte und die Bewertung bei dansee ist richtig gut. Vielleicht war aus dem Board ja doch schon jemand dort?

Gruß

Matziner


----------



## Matzinger (5. April 2011)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

...mal wieder hochgeholt.

Wer war von Euch mal wieder los, wer fährt am WE zum Preisangeln zu Kurt (Stuka????), wer kennt die Anlage Tusaagaard wo ich übernächstes Wochenende bin?

Fragen über Fragen... 

Gruß

Matzinger


----------



## tomekkk (5. April 2011)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Wer war schonmal in hedensted ? Ich würde mich über Infos was die Fänge und überhaupt die Teiche angeht sehr freuen. Danke schonmal


----------



## dkanglerpapa (7. April 2011)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Wenn ich nach rodekro fahren sollte, woran würde ich Dich erkennen, matzinger?


----------



## leif88 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Rodekro leider wird das dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich nichts , schade

Gruß Leif


----------



## Matzinger (7. April 2011)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



dkanglerpapa schrieb:


> Wenn ich nach rodekro fahren sollte, woran würde ich Dich erkennen, matzinger?



Nee, ich fahre nicht. Wollte nur wissen wer da ist. Sind eventuell am darauffolgenden WE da.


----------



## dkanglerpapa (11. April 2011)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Also ab dem 16.? Ich bin dann auch in der Gegend, aber bis HS!


----------



## Matzinger (11. April 2011)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



dkanglerpapa schrieb:


> Also ab dem 16.? Ich bin dann auch in der Gegend, aber bis HS!



Fr. bis Sonntag. Dir viel Spaß, Wettertrend sieht gut aus


----------



## b_sinclair (28. April 2011)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hi Mädels!
War jemand schon in Vesternebel bei Esbjerg?
Es gibt dort einen großen See durch den ein Bach fließt und zwei kleinere Tümpel. Bin gelegentlich im Winter dort,wenn die Gewässerschonzeiten mich ausbremsen. Ich hab dort selten Forellen unter 2kg gefangen. Außerdem gibt es dort Sailblinge und große Hechte. Kann ich nur empfehlen!#6


----------



## MoeJoe (29. April 2011)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

War jemand in letzter Zeit in Rodekro oder bei Uge, über einen Bericht würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Wir sind in zwei Wochen wieder bei Uge und werden eventuell mal nach Rodekro fahren.

MfG

MoeJoe


----------



## sunlord (29. April 2011)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Moin,

ich war einmal an einem Forellensee nahe der deutsch-dänischen-Grenze. Dieser See hatte auch einen Bachlauf der in den See mündet. Dieser bach durfe ausschließlich mit der Fliegenrute beangelt werden. 
Der Bach hatte mehrer "Gümpen" und "Basins" in den wunderbar gefangen wurde. Nun kommt das Problem, ich weiß nicht mehr wie dieser See heißt. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen, da ich mal wieder meine Fliegenrute nach langer Zeit auspacken wollte.

Mfg Sunlord


----------



## porscher (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

ich bin gestern nach hause gekommen.ich war eine woche auf der insel als und habe dort an einem forellensee gefischt.war echt super.


----------



## matze-dixi (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@sunlord:

Du meist bestimmt Arrild, oder???!!!


----------



## Elfchen_19 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



sunlord schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> ich war einmal an einem Forellensee nahe der deutsch-dänischen-Grenze. Dieser See hatte auch einen Bachlauf der in den See mündet. Dieser bach durfe ausschließlich mit der Fliegenrute beangelt werden.
> Der Bach hatte mehrer "Gümpen" und "Basins" in den wunderbar gefangen wurde. Nun kommt das Problem, ich weiß nicht mehr wie dieser See heißt. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen, da ich mal wieder meine Fliegenrute nach langer Zeit auspacken wollte.
> ...



Ich denke, dass das ARRILD gewesen sein könnte - hieß die Cheffin Hanne, dann war`s da :m.

Der Bachlauf beginnt am großen See 1 und endet im kleineren See 2 - die beiden Seen sind durch eine kl. flache Brücke verbunden, wo sich (wenn`s kühl bzw. kalt ist) gerne frühmorgens die Saiblinge tummeln |bigeyes :q.

LG

Eddy 

P.S. - Oh, Matze war schneller - sorry.


----------



## Rostbratwurst (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin.
Bin in anderthalb Wochen in Vejers Strand zum Familienurlaub. Habe mich entschieden nur das Forellengerät mit zu nehmen da ich platztechnisch natürlich etwas eingeschränkt bin.
Innerhalb ein paar Kilometer liegen mehrere Forellenseen: Ho, Graerupsee und Vrogum soweit ich weiss. Welche würdet ihr momentan empfehlen oder gibt es noch mehr (vieleicht sogar bessere) Alternativen in der Gegend?

Viele Grüße,

die Rostbratwurst


----------



## grafstauder (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Tach


wir waren am 14 mai eine woche an der teichanlage Ho
und haben gut gefangen 

must biss zum ende am teich gehen dort stehen sie


uns dann gib es noch einen guten see 10 km entfernt in
Oksbol 

*[FONT=&quot]Broeng   fiskepark[/FONT]*

hat sehr klares wasser und sind dicke schweine drin


so viel glück und
Petri Heil


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



grafstauder schrieb:


> Tach
> 
> 
> wir waren am 14 mai eine woche an der teichanlage Ho
> ...



der an der kiesgrube ist hammer. letztes jahr 14 stück um die 2 kilo und eine 5 kilo


----------



## Rostbratwurst (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hört sich ja gut an. Bisher war eigentlich Vrogum mein Favorit (von dem her was ich so gelesen habe). Bei Ho gehen die Meinungen ja stark ausseinander. Über den Graerup-See liest man nicht viel. Broeng höre ich jetzt zum ersten Mal meine ich...

Ich denke (Stand jetzt) ich werde mir mal alle Anlagen kurz ansehen und dann entscheiden wo ich angeln werde.
Am sinnvollsten wird es wahrscheinlich sein mit Sbiro und Power Bait zu angeln oder? Bienenmaden sind ja anscheinend verboten.

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe und Tips!


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

ja bienenmaden sind fast überall verboten. also ich halte von ho nicht so viel

mfg


----------



## grafstauder (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

bei Ho kannst du mit Bienenmaden angeln

der verkauft sie ja sogar

brauchst aber damit nicht zu angeln beissen nur rotaugen

haben in Ho viele fische auf grund mit spiro und powerbaid gefangen

so viel spass

Petri Heil


----------



## Matzinger (6. September 2011)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

So, wird mal Zeit den Trööt wieder nach oben zu holen. Sollte ja so langsam wieder losgehen mit der Beißerei... . Wer war mal wieder los?

Ach Ja. Wer kennt diese Anlage:http://www.oxriver.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=frontpage&Itemid=2&lang=de

Sind da Hütten zum übernachten, etc., etc.?

Gruß


Matzinger


----------



## anschmu (6. September 2011)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Matzinger schrieb:


> So, wird mal Zeit den Trööt wieder nach oben zu holen. Sollte ja so langsam wieder losgehen mit der Beißerei... . Wer war mal wieder los?
> 
> Ach Ja. Wer kennt diese Anlage:http://www.oxriver.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=frontpage&Itemid=2&lang=de
> 
> ...


----------



## kenito (6. September 2011)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Nein kann man nicht aber wir haben dort sehr gut gefangen


----------



## Fred1987 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Also ich wohne direkt an der dänischen Grenze und wir fahren meistens nach Mjoels:

http://www.mjoels.de/de/

Zwei gute, große Seen mit gutem Bestand. Haben bis auf einmal jedes Mal was mitnehmen können und die Forellen, die man dran hatte, haben alle wie wild gekämpft. 

Die Seen sind eigentlich überall beangelbar, an manchen Stellen ist mir beim Ufer nur zu viel Kraut, wo sich beim Spinnern bzw Wobblern immer wieder was verhakt.

Auf der Homepage gibt es auch ne Webcam, da könnt ihr euch vielleicht ein besseren Eindruck verschaffen.


----------



## JSI (15. November 2011)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Wer war denn mal wieder los und was gibts neues aus Rodekro??


----------



## Matzinger (16. November 2011)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Würde mich auch interessieren, da wir Samstag los wollen.
Entweder Krusa, Rödekro, oder mal dahin: http://www.egenmolle.dk/default.asp?pid=1
War schon mal jemand da und wie sind momentan die Erfahrungen bei Joe und Kurt?


----------



## kenito (16. November 2011)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Kurt ist immer eine Reise wert , jedoch weiß ich nicht wie es immoment aussieht mir persöhnlich gefallen dort die Teiche recht gute und außerdem fängt man immer was(wenn ich da war)#6


----------



## porscher (19. November 2011)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

ich kann den teich auf als nur empfehlen. es wird dort aber nur alle 2 wochen ca. besetzt. dann ist aber der see randvoll mit fisch.


----------



## Matzinger (19. November 2011)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Zurück aus Rödekro. War schwierig heute. Kaum jemand was gefangen, wir waren einige der wenigen. Kumpel 1 4 Stück, Kumpel 2 2 Stück, ich auch, wobei meine Größte 4 kg hatte. Standen See 2 auflandig, haben alle auf Stand, an der Kante und tief gebissen. Ach ja: Besatz heute ausschließlich lütte Dinger von ca. 800 g.


----------



## Ködervorkoster (24. November 2011)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Keiner mal wieder in DK gewesen? Schreibt doch mal! Wäre schade wenn der Trööt einschläft!  #h


----------



## Matzinger (29. November 2011)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Wer von Euch war schon mal bei der Nr. 56, Ribehoj? Größe der Fische, etc.
Die Internetseite sieht ja klasse aus und die Hütten sind recht günstig. Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## bosko (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Rödekro,

Hi, war am Wochenende mit einem Kumpel in Rödekro.
Nix. Alles versucht. Die paar anderen Angler auch nix!
Fängt er wieder an zu sparen?
Wir werden Rödekro erst einmal meiden!

Gruß Bosko|uhoh:


----------



## Ködervorkoster (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@bosco
Mit welchen Montagen / Ködern habt Ihr es denn versucht? In direkter Ufernähe (flach) getestet? An tiefen Stellen auftreibend...? ...erzähl mal... |kopfkrat


----------



## Matzinger (1. März 2012)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Matzinger schrieb:


> Wer von Euch war schon mal bei der Nr. 56, Ribehoj? Größe der Fische, etc.
> Die Internetseite sieht ja klasse aus und die Hütten sind recht günstig. Vielen Dank schon mal.



War wirklich noch niemand da? Interessieren würden mich auch Infos über Hedenstedt.

Danke schon mal.


----------



## goofyboss (5. März 2012)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo,

fahre nächsten Samstag nach Blavand und werde Ho und Broeng testen und dann mal hier berichten. Schätze, dass es noch ein bischen zu früh ist und wenn die Temperaturen sich nicht gross ändern, wird der Fisch wohl eher grundnah zu finden sein- abgesehen vielleicht von gerade frisch eingesetzten Forellen. Schöner und informativer thread hier, hoffe, dass er weitergeführt wird.:vik:

Gruss


----------



## goofyboss (15. März 2012)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo,


wie versprochen ein kleiner Bericht aus Blavand, bzw. von den umliegenden Forellenseen. Wir waren am Dienstag zu dritt am See in Ho und haben in fünf Stunden nur Rotaugen gefangen und einen Fehlbiss gehabt. In Broeng ist noch gar nichts los, weder Fischbewegung im Wasser noch irgendwelche Angler, so dass wir dort auch nicht geangelt haben. Heute war ich noch einmal alleine in Ho bei etwa 6 Grad (ich weiss in Deutschland war es heute superwarm...hier nicht) am Teich und siehe da: 6 gute Lachsforellen in drei Stunden. Alle über 4 Pfund. Laut Besitzer wurde Dienstag Nachmittag besetzt und daher ging heute wirklich was. Alle Fische gefangen auf Bienenmade geschleppt, etwa 200 cm hinter dem Sbirolino mit Pilotkugel auf etwa 25 cm. Ausschliesslich gefangen hinter der zweiten Insel fast am Ende des Teichs. Die Hälfte der Trutten haben bereits heute Abend sehr gut geschmeckt #6

Übermorgen gehts dann wieder nach Hause 


Gruss


----------



## matze-dixi (2. April 2012)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo zusammen,

war jemand in der letzten Zeit in Rødekro zum fischen und kann etwas berichten?

Wir wollen unser Glück dort Anfang Mai mal für ein Wochenende probieren!


----------



## bosko (28. April 2012)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Rödekro Fiskepark
Preise bis zu 25% für 2012 angehoben!!

Hallo, gehts denn noch? 2011 kostet die 24 Std. Karte 40-,€
2012 kostet die Karte 50,- € das sind nach meiner Rechnung 25% Preiserhöhung.
Bei den anderen Karten sieht es mit der unverschämten Preiserhöhung ähnlich aus.
Will und kann man das noch bezahlen?
Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren.
Gruß Bosko


----------



## porscher (28. April 2012)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

eine frechheit!


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. April 2012)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



bosko schrieb:


> Rödekro Fiskepark
> Preise bis zu 25% für 2012 angehoben!!
> 
> Hallo, gehts denn noch? 2011 kostet die 24 Std. Karte 40-,€
> ...


 
Hi, dann fahrt doch einfach nicht mehr hin #c
Einfach die Anlage meiden und fertig........


----------



## anschmu (29. April 2012)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Die Besitzer merken erst was sie damit erreicht haben , wenn keiner mehr kommt ... Also nicht mehr anfahren !!!

 Wir hatten fast die gleiche Problematik bei einem See am Ringkoping Fjord , nur wurde hier gelogen was den Besatz betrifft ! Auch die Preise sind höher als gewohnt in dieser Gegend ! Mund zu Mund Propaganda hat dazu geführt , das nur noch Touris dort angeln ! Selber schuld halt ! Denn wir Angler haben es in der Hand solchen Spezies das Handwerk zulegen !


----------



## kenito (29. April 2012)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Welcher See denn genau?


----------



## anschmu (29. April 2012)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



kenito schrieb:


> Welcher See denn genau?




Insider wissen welchen See ich meine !


----------



## Ködervorkoster (30. April 2012)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Ausflugs-Bericht:

Datum: Mittwoch - 25.04.2012
Forellensee / Land: Hvilested - Dänemark
Angelzeit: 7.00 - 12.00 Uhr
Fangzeit: 7.30 - 09.00 Uhr
Wetter: 8 - 10°C, durchgehend bewölkt, morgens etwas Nebel, windstill
Köder: BiMa (erlaubt!) & Wurm & PB
Stückzahl (evtl. auch Größe): 5 Forellen mit je ca. 1,0 kg
Kosten (kg-Preise oder nach Ruten): Halbtageskarte 20,- €
Fazit:
Mein Kollege fing 2 St. Die Anlage ist noch ok, die 2 Teiche auch. Für meinen Geschmack gibt es im Umfeld aber schönere... Viele deutsche Angler mit WoMo & Wohnwagen dort, deshalb für einen Mittwoch recht gut besucht.


Datum: Mittwoch - 25.04.2012
Forellensee / Land: Seest Mölle - Dänemark
Angelzeit: 13.30 - 17.00 Uhr
Fangzeit: 15.00 - 17.00 Uhr (leider nur unsere zwei Nachbarn die offensichtlich mitten im Schwarm am Auslauf (tiefste Stelle) angelten, ca. 14 St.)
Wetter: 10 - 12°C, teilweise bewölkt bzw. sonnig, wenig Wind
Köder: Wurm & PB & KuKö
Stückzahl (evtl. auch Größe): 0 Forellen mit je ca. 0,0 kg
Kosten (kg-Preise oder nach Ruten): 4-Std.-Karte 16,- € / 1-Rute
Fazit:
Die Forellen standen im unteren (neuen) Teich nur im Bereich des Auslaufs. Die 2 dort angelnden Nachbarn haben gut gefangen, ca. 14 St. mit je ca. 1,2 bis 1,8 kg. Wir haben uns mit allen erdenklichen Montagen & Ködern im gesamten Restbereich des Teiches regelrecht einen "abgerackert" und nur einen Biss bekommen... den mein Kollege vor dem Kescher auch noch verloren hat... * heul *. Die Anlage ist ok, die 2 Teiche auch. Ein Angler der die Anlage verließ als wir kamen hatte eine Forelle mit ca. 6,5 kg unter dem Arm...! Schöner Anblick!


Datum: Donnerstag - 26.04.2012
Forellensee / Land: Lystfiskerparadiset (Egtved) - Dänemark
Angelzeit: 7.00 - 11.00 Uhr
Fangzeit: 7.00 - 09.00 Uhr
Wetter: 8 - 10°C, teilweise bewölkt bzw. sonnig, zwischendurch Regen, stetiger Wind
Köder: Wurm & PB
Stückzahl (evtl. auch Größe): 2 Forellen mit je ca. 1,5 kg
Kosten (kg-Preise oder nach Ruten): 4-Std.-Karte 27,- € / 2-Ruten
Fazit:
Den Standort des Schwarms suchen & Montage verändern/anpassen war gefragt. Mein Kollege fand den Schwarm & fing mit der richtigen Montage 6 Forellen (3 verloren), alle (am großen Teich) auf der Einlaufseite, der Schwarm hatte sich dort versammelt. Mir blieb die gesamte "leere Restfläche" des Teiches zum Suchen übrig... * Grummel *
Die Anlage (inkl. der 4 Teiche) ist die schönste (gepflegt) die ich in DK bis jetzt kenne! Der Besatz ist gut..... leider mussten wir gehen als der Besitzer um 10.45 Uhr den "Morgenbesatz" einbrachte!


Datum: Donnerstag - 26.04.2012
Forellensee / Land: Refsgaard - Dänemark
Angelzeit: 13.00 - 17.00 Uhr
Fangzeit: 15.00 - 17.00 Uhr
Wetter: 8 - 10°C, bewölkt bzw. kurzzeitig sonnig, zwischendurch immer wieder starker Regen, stetiger Wind (mit starken Böen die einem teilweise die Klamotten vom Tisch rissen)
Köder: Wurm & PB
Stückzahl (evtl. auch Größe): 5 Forellen mit durchschnittlich ca. 2,5 kg (2 verloren)
Kosten (kg-Preise oder nach Ruten): 4-Std.-Karte 27,- € / 2-Ruten
Fazit:
Große Flächen stetig absuchen & dauernd Montage verändern/anpassen war gefragt. Mein Kollege fing nur 1 Forelle (1 verloren) weil er (wetterbedingt) zu faul war viel zu suchen & auszuprobieren. Die Anlage ist ok (schwacher Filetierraum), die 3 Teiche sind schön und auch groß genug, leider zu wenig Bäume oder Sträucher drumherum. Der Besatz (Größe / Stückzahl) ist wirklich gut! Alle Angler fingen mehr oder weniger gut & ordentliche Größen! Ein Angler ging mit 8 Fischen / 22 kg nach Hause...!!! Ich kann die Anlage durchaus weiterempfehlen!


Datum: Freitag - 27.04.2012
Forellensee / Land: Bakkegardens Lystfiskeri - Dänemark
Angelzeit: 7.00 - 12.00 Uhr
Fangzeit: 7.30 - 09.30 Uhr
Wetter: 10 - 12°C, meist sonnig, stets ein strammer Wind
Köder: Wurm & PB
Stückzahl (evtl. auch Größe): 3 Forellen mit je ca. 1,5 kg (1 verloren)
Kosten (kg-Preise oder nach Ruten): Halbtageskarte / Preis weiß ich nicht mehr... (*ca.* 24,- € / 2-Ruten)
Fazit:
Der *S E E* ist für meinen Geschmack genau richtig = richtig ordentlich groß & sehr naturnah!!! Die Forellen großflächig suchen & Montage stets verändern / anpassen ist zwingend erforderlich, oder Platzwechsel wenn es nicht läuft. Mein Kollege fing 1 Forelle. Er hat es nur, bis auf die letzte Stunde, im Uferbereich mit 2 Grundruten (auftreibend) versucht. Dieser einen Forelle muss er ca.10 - 12 Minuten Zeit gelassen haben (nicht aufgepasst) unsere Montagen (4 Ruten) zu einer völlig unvorstellbar großen Perücke aufzuwickeln. Da wir zuletzt auch weit draußen (2-Ruten = Segelpose) geangelt haben, haben wir so insgesamt ca. 150 - 200mtr. Schnur verloren!!!! .....ich hätte Ihn erwürgen können! 
 Anmerkung:  Aufgrund seiner  Größe ist der See nicht leicht zu beangel. Wer lediglich den schnellen  Fisch sucht ist hier an der falschen Adresse!

#h


----------



## Multe (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Einer , zur Zeit bestbesetzten P&T in DK ist http://www.simonsputandtake.dk/
2,3 to. Forellen bis 9kg. wurden für eine Veranstaltung, die Anfang Mai statt fand besetzt. _So viele Großforellen, wie da gefangen wurden, habe ich noch *nie* gesehen. _
Heute wurden wieder 400kg. Goldforellen ( 1-2 kg. schwer ) und 200kg. Regenbogner zwischen 3,5 - 6kg besetzt.
Am 10. Mai wurden ebenfalls besetzt und zwar 615kg Forellen, von denen 200kg. zwischen 3,5 - 5,5 kg hatten.
An diesem WE findet dort auch eine Veranstaltung mit dem Angelgerätehersteller LOOP statt. Über Pfingsten zeigt Jens Bursell am Nachbarsee, der wurde 10 Jahre nicht befischt, wie man erfolgreich Hechte fängt.
Der nächste Besuch bei Simon`s P&T ist schon wieder geplant.
Gruß Multe


----------



## bosko (4. August 2012)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Anholm Fiskesee in Fole


moin,
ich war seit langer Zeit mal wieder in Fole. Seit einigen Monaten ist dort ein Deutscher neuer Besitzer. Die Anlage ist zurzeit sehr, sehr naturbelassen. Ich habe zwei Fische um die 2 Kilo gefangen. Die Enttäuschung war groß, als der erste Fisch schön zubereitet auf dem Teller lag, ungenießbar, total modderig, ab in die Tonne.
Man muss doch als Betreiber wissen, was mit den Fischen los ist, oder?
Sind die Algen schuld? Wird sich der Zustand ändern?
Eigentlich schade war sonst nett dort.
Gruß Bosko


----------



## Hefty (7. August 2012)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hi,

ich werde am 11.8 nach Dänemark fahren und dort natürlich auch angeln, meine Frage an euch hat jemand Erfahrungen am *Klegod Fiskesø  *( Nr 19 ) See gesammelt ? Wie sieht es dort aus ? Bisher positive oder negative Erfahrungen dort gesammelt ? Ich würde mich über ein paar Infos freuen.


----------



## ORKA1977 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> der an der kiesgrube ist hammer. letztes jahr 14 stück um die 2 kilo und eine 5 kilo


Hi
ich will in den nächsten Tagen mal an den Broeng Teich fahren.Da du schon dort warst kannst mir vieleicht ein paar Tipps zukommen lassen.
Ich bevorzuge an Forellenpuffs wenn erlaubt immer einen kleinen Spinner. 
Für ein paar Tipps wäre ich dir dankbar.
Bin noch in DK bis 01.Sept.2012
Mfg.orka


----------



## Matzinger (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

So, ich hole den Trööt mal wieder hoch. Echt schade, dass der so eingeschlafen ist... . 

War mal wieder jemand in den letzten Wochen an den grenznahnen Teichen unterwegs? Wie wird aktuell besetzt, wie und auf was wird gefangen? Mir hat dieser Trööt immer sehr geholfen und vielleicht schaffen wir es, den Bootsmann-Trööt (Peer: Lebst Du eigentlich noch??????) aufleben zu lassen??!!

Ich wollte gestern eigentlich nach Arrild, habe mich dann aber kurzfristig umentscheiden und bin nach Ohrstedt gefahren, Schwieriges Fischen, 2 Stück, Kumpel eine von 4 kg, restliche Angler haben auch nur mit sehr viel Anstrengung einigermaßen gefangen, Besatz war wie immer gut,  negativ: Schlachtbank kaputt... . Ein Freund ist heute in Arrild, ganzer See voller Angler, 6 Fische besetzt:-(.

@Kescherdriller: Freue mich schon auf mein Menü


----------



## pingopalino (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Matzinger,
werde erst im April wieder nach Rodekro fahren zum Preisangeln. War ansonstens dieses Jahr kaum angeln. 
Habe mir aber zum Vorsatz gemacht es im neuen Jahr wieder mehr zu machen


----------



## stefanwitteborg (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Peer lebt noch!
Vielleicht schreibt er ja bald auch mal wieder was hier!


----------



## Matzinger (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> Peer lebt noch!
> Vielleicht schreibt er ja bald auch mal wieder was hier!



Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## Matzinger (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Donnerstag werde ich Kescherdriller mal wieder eine Lehrstunde verpassen. Haben Lystfiskerparadiset Egtved ins Auge gefasst. War mal jemand da? Seest Mölle würde mich auch interessieren.. . 

Gruß und danke.

Matzinger


----------



## Matzinger (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Na gut. Da hier keine Infos kamen, werden wir Donnerstag nach Wester-Ohrstedt fahren. Bericht folgt... . Leider Wind aus NO.

Habe gerade mal meine Wohnmobiltourfotos aus 2010 angeschaut und da ist mir ein richtig guter Forellensee wieder eingefallen: Hesselund Camping, Hessellundvej 12
7470 Karup, http://hessellundcamping.dk/
Günstiges fischen, gutes Durchschnittsgewicht, tolle Hütten und wer Zeit und Lust hat, kann frei (+fisketegn) an der Karup A, ca. 300 m vom Campingplatz angeln. Ideal für 2-3 Tage Familienurlaub. Nachteil sind aber die diversen Phantoms die ab und zu in ca. 500 m Höhe über den Platz nageln. Ich persönlich fand es interessant.

Und auch wenn es hier nicht reinpasst. Schaut Euch das mal an: www.langaa-camping.dk unter Fiskefoto und dann Fangster. Super günstige Lachsstrecke... .


----------



## KöFiAnan (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

#h...wie es immer so ist. Kaum ist das neue Jahr aus dem Ei gekrochen, schon steigt wieder das Fieber. Eigentlich wollte ich nur einen neuen Hahn für unsere Hühner holen, erzählt mir doch sein Besitzer: ich angle auch und war am Nebel Sö bei Esbjerg. Super gefangen, große Forellen und Stückzahlen stimmten auch.|bigeyes Noch dazu Hütten am See und bezahlbar.
So: alles rosarot :loder tatsächlich wahr?
Wollte sonst zur ersttherapeutischen Behandlung im März mal rüberhuschen, um nachher meinen Räucherofen ins Schwitzen zu bringen.
Falls tatsächlich zu rosa, lohnt sich der Auslandstrip oder bleibe im Lande und angle redlich?#c
Gibts Erfahrungswerte, gerade aus dem Frühjahr, ob sich der Trip lohnen würde?


----------



## Sparky1337 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moinsen 


ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr mir nen Guten Put n Take see in DK sagen könnt?! 

Ich will versuchen meiner Freundin und Freunden das Angel zu zeigen nur in D darf man ja nur mit Angelschein und da können sie selber mal die rute Schwingen

ich wollte im Februar los 9-10 ca. was sagt ihr gute Zeit?

Köder tips wären auch cool 
grüße


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

in deutschlan intressiert es doch keine sau am forellenpuff ob man schein hat ode nicht. bei unseren teich in der nähe steht sogar folgendes : Das Angeln an den Freizeit-Angelteichen              ist ohne eine Anglerprüfung für jeden erlaubt, der sich an die              niedersächsischen Angelregeln für gewerblich betriebene Teichanlagen              und unsere Teichordnung hält.


----------



## Ködervorkoster (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@sparky1337

Zu kalt! Zu windig! ...damit es nicht zu langweilig wird evtl. noch Regen/Schnee/Eis auf dem Wasser!  #d
So bringst Du Deiner Freundin & Kumpels das Angeln nicht Nahe..  
Verschieb das mal lieber auf April, das ist früh genug für nen "Anfängerkurs". Dann sind die Forellen auch wieder aktiver unterwegs.


----------



## MoeJoe (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

So, mal wieder aus der Versenkung holen!

War jemand in letzter Zeit in Rodekro oder in Uge?
Würde mich über aktuelle Infos freuen.

MfG

MoeJoe


----------



## dasloewe (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

moin, 

ich war in letzter zeit öfter in rodekro.
gefangen wurde an manchen tagen gut und an anderen weniger.
ist schwierig nen richtig aktuellen lagebericht zu geben.

meistens wurde aber auf grund gefangen.

grüsse og hilsen fra haderslev

christian


----------



## Opa.Mike (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin,

bin neu hier im Forum
habe aber in DK etliche Forellen-Puff,s beangelt,
sehr gut fanden wie es bei http://www.frueskov.dk
dort stehen wir mit dem Reisemobil, alles ist stimmig, guter Teich, gute Betreuung usw.
In Rödekro hat es uns nicht so gut gefallen.

viel Spaß bei der Planung und guten Fang
Petri Heil

Opa.Mike


----------



## Andy Antitackle (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Ich war Ende April 4 Tage in Uge und habe 20 Forellen gefangen. War wie immer zufrieden. Grund ging Ende April noch gar nicht, weil die Forellen alle vorne an der Kante waren. Habe 19 Stück beim Schleppen erwischt und eine auf Grund.

Andy Antitackle


----------



## MoeJoe (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Andy Antitackle schrieb:


> Ich war Ende April 4 Tage in Uge und habe 20 Forellen gefangen. War wie immer zufrieden. Grund ging Ende April noch gar nicht, weil die Forellen alle vorne an der Kante waren. Habe 19 Stück beim Schleppen erwischt und eine auf Grund.
> 
> Andy Antitackle



Danke für den kurzen Bericht! #6
Was mich noch interessieren würde, setzt er mittlerweile wieder größere Forellen?
Hat uns die letzten zwei Jahre sehr gestört, das es nur kleinere waren.
Deswegen sind wir heuer nach 20 Jahren Uge das erste Mal für eine Woche nach Rodekro gefahren. Da gibts, im Vergleich zu Uge, wirklich große Forellen.

MfG

MoeJoe


----------



## Andy Antitackle (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Was verstehst Du unter groß ?
Es sind Forellen zwischen 800g und 2KG.

Größer brauchen die für mich gar nicht sein.

Gruß Andy Antitackle


----------



## MoeJoe (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

800g sind schon, wie man bei uns in Bayern sagt "Schwanzl", da brauch ich nicht so weit fahren.
Ich denke wir sind heuer in Rodekro auf einen Schnitt von >2Kg pro Forelle gekommen, wenn ich mir da die letzten Jahre in Uge anschaue dann eher <1,5Kg.
Wenn ich also 500g pro Forelle mehr mitnehmen kann, dann brauch ich nicht überlegen.
Danke!

MfG

MoeJoe


----------



## shabani (9. August 2013)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo,
wir planen demnächst auch einen Angelausflug auf Forellen nach Dänemark. Juhuuuuuuuuuu 
Da ihr schon ziemlich erfahren auf dem Gebiet seid, wollte ich kurz mal fragen, ob Ihr einen Tipp habt wo man günstig übernachten kann. Die Standardseiten sind ja schon ein bissle teuer. Über jeden kleinen Geheimtipp würde ich mich freuen.
Die Region sollte nach Möglichkeit Arrild oder Ribe für 2-3 Personen sein, da wir vorhatten an diesen beiden Teichen zu fischen. Wenn aber jemand einen anderen Teich mit Übernachtung empfehlen kann, haben wir dafür auch ein offenes Ohr.

Besten Dank und Petri Heil. Für paar Rückmeldungen wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## anschmu (10. August 2013)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



shabani schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wir planen demnächst auch einen Angelausflug auf Forellen nach Dänemark. Juhuuuuuuuuuu
> Da ihr schon ziemlich erfahren auf dem Gebiet seid, wollte ich kurz mal fragen, ob Ihr einen Tipp habt wo man günstig übernachten kann. Die Standardseiten sind ja schon ein bissle teuer. Über jeden kleinen Geheimtipp würde ich mich freuen.
> Die Region sollte nach Möglichkeit Arrild oder Ribe für 2-3 Personen sein, da wir vorhatten an diesen beiden Teichen zu fischen. Wenn aber jemand einen anderen Teich mit Übernachtung empfehlen kann, haben wir dafür auch ein offenes Ohr.
> Ich habe mir Ribe letztes Jahr mal angesehen , auf dem Rückweg von Hvidesande . Macht einen guten Eindruck , war alles sehr sauber und auch die Hütten sahen sehr gut aus . Über Preise und Fänge kann ich leider keine Auskünfte machen ! Gruß Andreas


----------



## Monsterleng (10. August 2013)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Bootsmann! Ich höre du willst nach Roedekro. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Ich fahre seit 8 Jahren hin. Wenn du Wert darauf legst, kann ich in Detail gehen. Habe dort immer gute Fische gefangen. Ist nur Einiges zu beachten. Gruss von mir.


----------



## Monsterleng (10. August 2013)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Den Bootsmann nehme ich zurück! Bin neu im Forum und habe nicht auf das Datum geachtet. Mein Beitrag geht an alle. Also wem kann ich Tips speziell für Roedekro geben?


----------



## shabani (11. August 2013)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@anschmu, das hört sich ja schon mal gut an...
Hat darüber hinaus keiner einen Tipp für Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten?


----------



## troutnorge (28. August 2013)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Monsterleng schrieb:


> Hallo Bootsmann! Ich höre du willst nach Roedekro. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Ich fahre seit 8 Jahren hin. Wenn du Wert darauf legst, kann ich in Detail gehen. Habe dort immer gute Fische gefangen. Ist nur Einiges zu beachten. Gruss von mir.


 
Hallo Monsterleng,

ich würde gern auf dein Angebot zurückkommen. Wir sind vom 12.10. bis 19.10. in der Ecke. Da bin ich für jeden Tipp und Hinweis dankbar. Wie stehen dort die Chancen auf Forellen jenseits der 10-Pfund-Klasse?

Viele Grüße

Micha


----------



## Brassenkönig (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin, will mit 2 Kollegen nächsten Freitag mal einen Trip nach DK unternehmen, es soll nach Rødekro zum Forellenangeln gehen#6. Nun habe ich in dieser Anlage noch nie gefischt, deshalb habe ich einige Fragen. So wie ich mitbekommen habe sind 3 Seen für das tägliche Angeln freigegeben. Die Frage ist nun, an welchen See soll man sich setzen?! Die Fische werden um diese Jahreszeit wohl schon recht tief stehen, Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo sich tiefe Stellen befinden?! Ich hatte vor eine Rute auf Grund mit Bodentaster und auftreibenden Bienenmaden anzubieten, nebenbei will ich die Forellen aktiv mit dem Sbirolino und Paste befischen, denke mit der Taktik fahre ich ganz gut#6. Gibt es ansonsten noch irgendwas an diesen Seen zu beachten?! Besondere Köder, welche gut laufen, Methoden etc.?! Verlange keine ultimativen Ratschläge, Fanggarantie gibts nie, zumal sich die Verhältnisse stets ändern. Jedoch wären ein paar Tipps bezüglich der Anlage durchaus hilfreich, habe im Internet nichts Ausschlaggebendes gefunden #c  Bedanke mich schonmal im vorraus gruß Philipp:g


----------



## Brassenkönig (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Kennt keiner den See?!;+ Freitag rückt immer näher und der ein oder andere Tipp wäre nicht verkehrt :m


----------



## anschmu (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Brassenkönig schrieb:


> Kennt keiner den See?!;+ Freitag rückt immer näher und der ein oder andere Tipp wäre nicht verkehrt :m


Moin ; ist der Teich denn noch offen ? Meist ist doch in den Wintermonaten kein Besatz ! Nicht das Ihr da umsonst runterfahrt ! Gruß Andreas


----------



## Eugenweb (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

hallo, un haben Sie am   Rodekro Fispark was gefangen, weil wir wollen in märz auch dachin,können sie uns parr tipps geben.
danke weber


----------



## Matzinger (15. März 2014)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

So, Doppelzimmer bei Kronen-Kurt fürs Preisangeln gebucht. Freitag hin, normales Angeln, Samstag Preisangeln, Sonntag normales Angeln. @Stuka: Auch da? Letzten Samstag waren wir zu dritt da. Kumpel und ich haben lieber im Stuhl das gute Wetter genossen und hatten 2 auf Grund auftreibend, einer von uns hat den ganzen Tag geschleppt und hatte 5 auf Wobbler. Alles Normale von 1 kg:-(, bei etwas Anstrengung geht also was. Ach ja: Alle Bisse kamen im Wind an der Kante und tief.


----------



## stuka (4. April 2014)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Servus und petri Matzinger,
ja ich bin auch dabei, nach 3 Jahre Abstinenz :q
Ich habe mich in letzten Jahren in südlicheren Gewässer ein wenig ausgetobt, Kroatien, Bosnien usw.
Dieses Jahr habe ich mich entschieden wieder bei Kurt, bei dem ganzem Wettfisch-Cirkus, wiede mit zu mischen.
Es wird bestimmt lustig wie immer #g


----------



## Roque030 (16. April 2014)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo zusammen,

 hat einer von den alteingesessenen Rodekro Profis vielleicht noch den einen oder anderen Tipp oder Ratschlag abzugeben? 

 Ich werde vom 18.-21.04. mit meiner Familie dort sein und die Nächte über Ostern in einer Hütte dort verbringen. 

 Bin über jeden Tipp dankbar ob zu Ködern, Gerät, Angelstelle, See oder Sonstigem  der Freitag rückt ja näher 

 Vielen Dank im Voraus und tight lines

 Daniel


----------



## Matzinger (16. April 2014)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Roque030 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat einer von den alteingesessenen Rodekro Profis vielleicht noch den einen oder anderen Tipp oder Ratschlag abzugeben?
> 
> ...



Alle Seen sind gut. Wichtig ist aktuell nur: Im Wind angeln, direkt an der Kante und tief (50 cm Auftrieb). Gut müsste Power Bait Knobi gehen, oder Bienenmade auftreibend.


----------



## Roque030 (16. April 2014)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Danke schon mal für die Antwort, das hilft bestimmt 
 Kante werde ich mir suchen Wie kommts das sie doch noch so tief stehen? Noch zu kalt und dadurch eher inaktiv?
 Mit einer Rute stationär auf Grund und einer Spinnrute sollte soweit also nichts schief gehen, es sei denn sie wollen so gar nicht in den 4 Tagen  (Daumen drücken  )

 Gruß


----------



## Roque030 (22. April 2014)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

So, wieder zurück in Deutschland und um einige Erfahrungen reicher :-D

 Fazit:
 Freitag 7 Std geangelt, 3 Ruten, kein Fisch
 Samstag 11 Std geangelt, 3 Ruten, 1 Forelle 5,1 kg - 74cm
 Sonntag 11 Std geangelt, 3 Ruten, 4 Forellen á 1,2 kg

 Der Fisch am Samstag hat natürlich so einiges gerettet und man kann uns nicht nachsagen wir hätten nicht alles probiert #6 Aber das Wetter war Top und die Anlage ist wohl eine der schönsten die ich je bereisen durfte. Personal sehr nett und zuvorkommend natürlich hätten wir uns gerade dann ein paar mehr Fische gewünscht, aber so ist das nunmal 

 Gruß

 Daniel


----------



## Matzinger (23. April 2014)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Roque030 schrieb:


> So, wieder zurück in Deutschland und um einige Erfahrungen reicher :-D
> 
> Fazit:
> Freitag 7 Std geangelt, 3 Ruten, kein Fisch
> ...



Na, wenigstens kein Schneider geblieben... . 5, 1 kg ist doch schon mal ein Wort. Kleiner Tip: Du musst auch einen Haken dran machen, dann fängst Du auch was.
Kumpel von mir (soll sich hier selber outen) war Donnerstag in Fole. 33 Stück, hat jetzt original Teichverbot.


----------



## Roque030 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Haha Matzinger, das mit dem Haken dran machen hab ich konsequent durchgezogen 
 Na ich werde nicht das letzte mal dagewesen sein. Gibt ja 1 Mio. Meinungen dazu, genauso wie tausende Tipps oder Ratschläge. Aber am Besten ist und bleibt immer noch sich selbst ein Bild zu machen.

 Grundangeln lief auf jeden Fall gar nicht, da muss ich mir noch mal was einfallen lassen oder noch mehr rumprobieren.
 Aber Dank 29 Stunden Kunstköder und Spirolinos gegen den Wind werfen, gabs Muskelkater inklusive :-D


----------



## Aloha (26. April 2014)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hat mal Jemand einen Link von der Anlage für mich.


----------



## maflomi01 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Aloha : Rodekro-fiskepark.eu


----------



## luckypilz (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin, am Donnerstag geht es für mich nach Dänemark zum angeln, Ich überlege noch zu welchem See: Rodekro, Frueskov oder Uge. Welchen würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Knoblauch paste soll der Renner sein ,was habt ihr für Erfahrungen damit? Wart ihr in letzter Zeit mal an einem von den drei? So allgemein was ist eure fängigste Methode am See? Gruß Timo


----------



## luckypilz (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

war keiner mehr los ?


----------



## Zat (23. März 2015)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin zusammen
War jemand in diesem Jahr schonmal in Rodekro?
Ich will Freitag wieder los und schwanke noch zwischen Rodekro und Arrild, in Rodekro war ich schon öfter, die letzten 2male als ich da war hatten die aber extreme Probleme mit Karpfenläusen, weiß da jemand was?


----------



## Matzinger (3. April 2015)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Zat schrieb:


> Moin zusammen
> War jemand in diesem Jahr schonmal in Rodekro?
> Ich will Freitag wieder los und schwanke noch zwischen Rodekro und Arrild, in Rodekro war ich schon öfter, die letzten 2male als ich da war hatten die aber extreme Probleme mit Karpfenläusen, weiß da jemand was?



Ja, war im Januar da. Hatte 4 normale Minellen (ca. 1 kg). Karpfenläuse haben fast alle Anlagen mit Hälteranlagen im See, nicht nur Rödekro. Aber m. E. nur im Sommer.


----------



## Matzinger (16. April 2015)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@Stuka: Sehen wir uns nächste Woche bei Kurt?


----------



## Roque030 (29. April 2015)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin moin,

 war jemand in letzter Zeit mal in Rodekro?
 Wir sind über Pfingsten wieder da und ich wollt mal hören wie es so läuft


----------



## ollifant11 (29. April 2015)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Moin,

wir waren zum Preisangeln da und haben gut gefangen.
Besetzt wurde reichlich und es sind auch ein paar richtig schöne Brummer rausgekommen.
Wir waren erfolgreich beim Schleppen mit Paste in verschiedenen Farben und auf Grund mit ca. 70cm Auftrieb.

Petri

Olli


----------



## porscher (29. April 2015)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

was heißt gut gefangen? kannst du ein paar zahlen nennen?


----------



## ollifant11 (29. April 2015)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Moin Moin, 

hier die Daten:       

3 Mann-21 Fische-Gesamtgewicht ca. 40/45kg.
Allgemein wurde nach meinem Dafürhalten am Samstag recht gut gefangen, gerade in der Nachmittagsrunde sind einige schöne Fische zwischen ca. 6,00 bis 7,2kg rausgekommen.
In beiden Angelrunden war jeweils nach dem Besatz richtig was los und es gab viele Drills gleichzeitig, die Ausbeute der Bisse ließ jedoch nach ca. 1-2 Stunden merklich nach. Die Seite auf die der Wind stand, hat meiner Wahrnehmung nach deutlich besser gefangen, als die dem Wind abgewandte Seite.

Petri

Olli


----------



## Roque030 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

So zurück aus Rodekro und naja, was soll ich sagen...
ich mache es kurz...

5 Ruten, effektive Angelzeit waren 27 Std., Resultat waren 3 Forellen von 1,5 - 2kg -.- (und einen Schniepel- Hecht  )

Alles probiert, nichts hat sich bewährt.
Zwei Forellen auf Grund und eine auf einen weißen Blinker.

Zum nächsten Jahr wird also ein anderes Ziel gesucht.


----------



## tyson 1204 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo, fahre jedes Jahr 1,2 mal nach Rodekro. mieten da den Privatsee 4 immer gut gefangen, aber sehr sehr teuer.


----------



## Roque030 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

@tyson 1204: was zahlt ihr da denn? und wie lange?


----------



## tyson 1204 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

von do spät abend bis so mittag 1250€ bei 6 personen


----------



## tyson 1204 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

pro person wird ca. 10 bis 40 fische gefangen (1 bis 6 kg )


----------



## Förde-Burns (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Und besetzt wird nur 1 mal die Woche^^


----------



## tyson 1204 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

nein,im preis sind 150kg drin wann Curt sie einsetzt entscheiden wir ,es ist ja der privatsee ,der See nur für uns 6 personen


----------



## Küstenjunge (23. September 2015)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Forellensee Uge!

Ich fahre nächstes Wochenende für zwei Tage nach Uge. Da ich nicht gerade der Forellensee Profi bin und normalerweise auf Barsche und Hechte angel. Wollte ich mal fragen ob mir jemand ein paar Tips gegeben kann. Wie zum Beispiel welche:

Köder
Angeltechnik
(Was ist besser? Grund, schleppen Spinfischen oder Fliegenfischen.)
usw.

Schon mal vielen Dank #h


----------



## laxxer (24. September 2015)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Hallo Küstenjunge. Das kann man in uge immer schlecht sagen. Du musst probieren. Ich angel nur im Bambus und Hütten See. Im Bambussee ist die Bucht auf die du zukommst,wenn du zum Teich gehst,für mich am besten. Dort sind alle Angelmethoden fängig. Im Hütten See musst du in die Bucht gehen wo Hans die Fische hältert,da ist auch der Kinder Teich . Dort angelst du links oder rechts vorm schilf. Ich empfehle dir eine auf Grund auftreibend mit grüner, blauer oder schwarz-weißer Paste ca bis 1m. Die andere halt aktive zu fischen. Falls die Fische weiter draußen stehen mit sbiro 3m vorfach und wobbler bis 5 cm oder halt mit Paste. Der Hütten see ist sehr groß also wähle die sbiros nicht zu leicht 20-25 gr sollten es schon sein um dort raus zu kommen. Der Bambus See ist gut mit der spinrute zu beangeln da er nicht so groß ist. Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein bisschen weiterhelfen. Also Petri ich bin am 9.10 fürs Wochenende dort lass mir noch welche drin.


----------



## Küstenjunge (25. September 2015)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*

Vielen Dank für deine Tipps!#6
Ich werde es auf jeden Fall ausprobieren und mich melden wie es lief.


----------



## Forellendavid (3. November 2015)

*AW: Top Forellensee an der DK- Grenze*



Matzinger schrieb:


> Na, wenigstens kein Schneider geblieben... . 5, 1 kg ist doch schon mal ein Wort. Kleiner Tip: Du musst auch einen Haken dran machen, dann fängst Du auch was.
> Kumpel von mir (soll sich hier selber outen) war Donnerstag in Fole. 33 Stück, hat jetzt original Teichverbot.





Hallo Matzinger,

ich wollte auch mal wieder nach DK zum fischen. Ich suche Infos über den See in Fole werde aber nicht fündig. Hast du für mich einen Tipp??? 

LG und Danke Dir

David


----------



## MoeJoe (24. Juni 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte gerne aktuelle Infos zur Uge Lystfiskeri.
Wer war in letzter Zeit dort und kann etwas berichten?
Würde eventuell gerne mal wieder hinfahren, das letzte Mal war vor etwa 8 Jahren.
Da wurden die Hütten aber auch immer schlechter (keine Instandhaltung) und die Fische / der Besatz wurde immer kleiner.

Danke und Grüße
Moe


----------

